# Ciao, sono il male



## Arcistufo (2 Agosto 2016)

Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, *c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?*
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> *Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.*
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?



no, infatti io sono sempre stata quella giusta: benvenuto

secondo neretto: anche uomini, moltissimi

se ti becchi le corna ( che espressione becera, casomai te le ritrovi) è perché qualcuno ha deciso di mettertele a prescindere da te.
se non è a prescindere, questo qualcuno ha un grosso problema :sonar:


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


No, non è certamente colpa di chi se le becca quanto piuttosto di chi le fa.
Sii coerente con la tua premessa, datti pure dello 'stronzo', non cercare attenuanti e vivi come ti pare accettando le conseguenze del fatto che ti piace buttarlo a destra e a manca. È uno sport costoso, ma c'è chi non riesce a farne a meno.


----------



## FataIgnorante (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Non sei dalla D'Urso. Domanda del cazzo da giornaletto tipo Cioè.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Vuoi essere assoluto da terzi? Se cerchi questo significa che sai che hai commesso uno sbaglio. Sai che é colpa tua. Senti questo peso e vuoi che qualcuno te ne sgravi un pochino.
Perché hai messo le corna?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Nel contesto del discorso che scrivi, si è colpa tua. Perchè dovresti lavorare su ciò che credi. Credi alla libertà di poter avere una notte di sesso una tantum con una donna? Ok, fai in modo che la tua compagna lo sappia e che possa fare altrettanto. E' un esempio tra le mille situazioni che potresti migliorare nelle cose in cui credi.


----------



## patroclo (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


...uno decide deliberatamente di tradire, poi personalmente sono convinto che ci siano delle attenuanti dovuti a dinamiche insostenibili. Detto questo se avessimo tutti più coraggio ed equilibrio le cose in un modo o nell'altro si risolverebbero prima.


----------



## Ecate (3 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, infatti io sono sempre stata quella giusta: benvenuto
> 
> secondo neretto: anche uomini, moltissimi
> 
> ...


Verdissimo, se potessi


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Onestamente, da tradita io sto ancora cercando la risposta. 
Non credo che assolvermi completamente sia salutare, capire che anch'io ho fatto i miei errori mi permette di avere l'illusione di un minimo di controllo sul mio futuro. Le mie colpe, se di questo, possiamo parlare però sono solo contro me stessa, sulla mia incapacità di vedere, non certo su quella che è stata una scelta del traditore. 

Ingannare, mentire e manipolare l'altra persona è una scelta. 
La fine dell'amore, il suo indebolirsi è qualcosa che forse dipende da tutti e due i componenti ma il modo in cui affronti queste difficoltà è quello che ti rende la persona che sei. 
Scegliere di vivere nella menzogna è solo un atto di vigliaccheria e di egoismo. 

Ora però ti giro la domanda. Perchè pensi che sia colpa della tradita?! Per essere un vero confronto devi spiegare anche le tue ragioni.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. *Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?*


SI. Se al guinzaglio porti un elefante pensando, o volendo credere, che sia un jack russel.


----------



## Divì (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Onestamente, da tradita io sto ancora cercando la risposta.
> Non credo che assolvermi completamente sia salutare, capire che anch'io ho fatto i miei errori mi permette di avere l'illusione di un minimo di controllo sul mio futuro. Le mie colpe, se di questo, possiamo parlare però sono solo contro me stessa, sulla mia incapacità di vedere, non certo su quella che è stata una scelta del traditore.
> 
> Ingannare, mentire e manipolare l'altra persona è una scelta.
> ...


Quoto e condivido


----------



## spleen (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Lascia stare le colpe ed i meriti che è un discorso abbastanza complesso e spesso non centra un cavolo con questi ragionamenti.

Se non ti piacciono gli equivoci comincia subito tu a sgomberare il campo dai sofismi che hai dentro te stesso e comincia a chiamare le cose col loro nome. Di quella matrice cattolica che reputi bigotta e tarpante sei a pieno titolo un interprete, ritagli giudizi su te stesso e sugli altri infarcendoli di luoghi comuni, non ti sembra?

Le cose in fondo sono abbastanza semplici. Se prometti ad un altra persona amore e fedeltà non ti puoi aspettare che mancare alle tue promesse sia recepito come un atteggiamento positivo, si chiama coerenza, ed è oggi una merce rara e preziosa, non la trovi in tutte le persone, forse a titolo prncipale in nessuna, ma è un componente essenziale della verità a cui tutti aspiriamo.
Senza perciò che superarla diventi una facile giustificazione a qualsiasi cosa ci faccia piacere fare.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Onestamente, da tradita io sto ancora cercando la risposta.
> Non credo che assolvermi completamente sia salutare, capire che anch'io ho fatto i miei errori mi permette di avere l'illusione di un minimo di controllo sul mio futuro. Le mie colpe, se di questo, possiamo parlare però sono solo contro me stessa, sulla mia incapacità di vedere, non certo su quella che è stata una scelta del traditore.
> 
> Ingannare, mentire e manipolare l'altra persona è una scelta.
> ...


Effettivamente.

Anche perché ad un certo punto chiede "...c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?"
Dato che i danni inferti ad un rapporto possono avere diversa natura (il tradimento, benché grave, è solo una delle modalità che sfociano nella mancanza di rispetto), la domanda lascia presumere che dalla parte della moglie ci siano mancanze altrettanto gravi.

Il fatto è che il post di Arci pare piuttosto un mettere le mani avanti e un blando tentativo di deresponsabilizzazione per quelle che, con tacita o tentata minimizzazione, definisce largamente le sue colpe.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se ti becchi le corna (che espressione becera, casomai te le ritrovi) è perché qualcuno ha deciso di mettertele a prescindere da te.
> se non è a prescindere, questo qualcuno ha un grosso problema


Insomma, non credo siano mai messe a prescindere.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non è certamente colpa di chi se le becca quanto piuttosto di chi le fa.


Sicuro? Magari se ti sei venduto/a come ben più speciale di quello che sei, la colpa (anzi va, facciamo responsabilità), magari possiamo dividerla…


FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non sei dalla D'Urso. Domanda del cazzo da giornaletto tipo Cioè.


Ah, no. Scusa, sei mejo te. Ma se sei così speciale da decidere quando uno sfogo sia meritevole di attenzione, perché stai su un forum invece che alle politiche familiari? La mia non voleva essere una polemica maschi contro femmine, traditori contro traditi e così via. Il problema è che volevo confrontarmi su quanto alla fine sia giusto responsabilizzare qualcuno quando – dopo essersi fidanzato, sposato, figliato, con una donna (o un uomo) che ti rallenta l’anima, alla fine ti riappropri della tua dimensione anche conoscendo, scopando, e investendo tempo su qualcun altro rispetto alla legittima. Se volevo una risposta nazional popolare andavo dalla D’Urso, ma sai com’è. Qui c’è gente come te che saprà certamente illuminarmi. O no?


fog ha detto:


> Vuoi essere assoluto da terzi? Se cerchi questo significa che sai che hai commesso uno sbaglio. Sai che é colpa tua. Senti questo peso e vuoi che qualcuno te ne sgravi un pochino.
> Perché hai messo le corna?


Confronto non assoluzione. Ho messo le corna perché il mio cuore, il mio cervello e i suoi vanno a velocità diverse. Se non scambi concetti a livello profondo che cazzo stai insieme a fare? La coppia non è mica una società di mutuo soccorso. Se dobbiamo dividere bollette e riunioni di condominio, francamente so badare benissimo me stesso.


Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel contesto del discorso che scrivi, si è colpa tua. Perchè dovresti lavorare su ciò che credi. Credi alla libertà di poter avere una notte di sesso una tantum con una donna? Ok, fai in modo che la tua compagna lo sappia e che possa fare altrettanto. E' un esempio tra le mille situazioni che potresti migliorare nelle cose in cui credi.


Non ci sente sul tema… provato anche a spiegarle che certe cose fatte assieme son mooolto più divertenti, ma non ci sente. Poi la verità è che, molto onestamente, la monogamia è una gabbia. Non importa quanto lei possa essere bella, sexy, intelligente, perfino brava a letto. Il punto è che se non hai accanto una socia, una compagna di scorribande, alla fine spero sempre di trovare qualcosa di meglio nel nuovo. Poi, attenzione. Non è assolutamente detto che la trovi


ermik ha detto:


> ...uno decide deliberatamente di tradire, poi personalmente sono convinto che ci siano delle attenuanti dovuti a dinamiche insostenibili. Detto questo se avessimo tutti più coraggio ed equilibrio le cose in un modo o nell'altro si risolverebbero prima.


Passare dalle attenuanti alla corresponsabilità è osare troppo, vero?


Ecate ha detto:


> Verdissimo, se potessi


Verdissimo in che senso?


iosolo ha detto:


> Onestamente, da tradita io sto ancora cercando la risposta.
> Non credo che assolvermi completamente sia salutare, capire che anch'io ho fatto i miei errori mi permette di avere l'illusione di un minimo di controllo sul mio futuro. Le mie colpe, se di questo, possiamo parlare però sono solo contro me stessa, sulla mia incapacità di vedere, non certo su quella che è stata una scelta del traditore.
> Ingannare, mentire e manipolare l'altra persona è una scelta.
> La fine dell'amore, il suo indebolirsi è qualcosa che forse dipende da tutti e due i componenti ma il modo in cui affronti queste difficoltà è quello che ti rende la persona che sei.
> ...


Non penso ovviamente sia tutta colpa sua. Essere inquieti è un dato di fatto, lei potrebbe far felice credo il 98% della popolazione maschile, la fatica sta tutta nello sbattere in faccia alla donna con cui stai che qualunque sforzo lei faccia, tu ormai le hai preso le misure. Nel senso, ed è proprio brutto dirlo, che ormai non ci speri più che lei si evolve, l'unica strada che ti ritrovi davanti e quella di ridurti ad essere come lei ti vorrebbe. E non uso l'espressione ridurti a casaccio.
 Il motivo per cui la tradisco invece di lasciarla sono ripeto questioni pratiche, oltre che una importantissima questione personale: non voglio lasciare che mia figlia sia cresciuta da lei sola. Almeno gli anticorpi ci terrei a passarglieli.


JON ha detto:


> SI. Se al guinzaglio porti un elefante pensando, o volendo credere, che sia un jack russel.


L’elefante sono io


----------



## Black&White (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


I miei genitori mi hanno sempre insegnato a prendermi la responsabilità delle azioni che compio...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2016)

E pensare che una volta IL MALE ero io. Sigh.


----------



## oro.blu (3 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Confronto non assoluzione. Ho messo le corna perché il mio cuore, il mio cervello e i suoi vanno a velocità diverse. Se non scambi concetti a livello profondo che cazzo stai insieme a fare? La coppia non è mica una società di mutuo soccorso. Se dobbiamo dividere bollette e riunioni di condominio, francamente so badare benissimo me stesso.


è difficile chiedere confronto se non si esprimono i pensieri e si parte esordendo che sei "il male". Se ti definisci in tale modo si presuppone che ti sei già giudicato. Insieme si sta per scambiarsi concetti, amore ed anche le incombenze che una vita purtroppo impone.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci sente sul tema… provato anche a spiegarle che certe cose fatte assieme son mooolto più divertenti, ma non ci sente. Poi la verità è che, molto onestamente, la monogamia è una gabbia. Non importa quanto lei possa essere bella, sexy, intelligente, perfino brava a letto. Il punto è che se non hai accanto una socia, una compagna di scorribande, alla fine spero sempre di trovare qualcosa di meglio nel nuovo. Poi, attenzione. Non è assolutamente detto che la trovi
> 
> Passare dalle attenuanti alla corresponsabilità è osare troppo, vero?


Certo le cose fatte assieme alla persona che ami sono molto divertenti e gratificanti. Ma la monogamia DIVENTA una gabbia se tali la senti. La tua compagna è la tua socia, la tua compagna di scorribande, il tuo migliore amico, l'altra metà di te stesso, la tua immagine riflessa uguale e complementare e la ami e la apprezzi per se stessa perché è te e tu sei lei.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


il male...............................? 

per così poco..?

qui sei uno dei meglio.. pochi giorni e ti sentirai un chierichetto!!!! 

benvenuto!!!


----------



## bettypage (3 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me la casistica di corna è così ampia che mica si può ridurre, in termini di responsabilità, esclusivamente a uno.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Cosa intendi per scorribande?


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L’elefante sono io


Ovvio.
Ma non ho capito se hai capito che avevo capito. Anche se devo dire che a volte capita che non ho capito.


----------



## JON (4 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> E pensare che una volta IL MALE ero io. Sigh.


E certo, ti sei titolato Don.
Cazzo di Nick ti sei messo.


----------



## feather (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per scorribande?


Io avrei usato le stesse parole..


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma *a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?*
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Benvenuto

A parte che, fortunatamente, per quanto la matrice pesi, qui (intendo in questo paese) c'è spazio e libertà per criticarla costruttivamente e posizionarsi in molti modi rispetto a quella matrice di cui parli. Volendolo fare. 

Comunque, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che qualcuno è sbagliato. 
Ritenere un "Essere" sbagliato, è pura confusione fra essere e fare. 

E giusto o sbagliato, secondo me, non c'entrano nulla. 

E' questione invece, per come la vedo io, di posizioni rispetto a se stessi. E chiarezza. Con se stessi prima di tutto. 

Se la fedeltà è un vincolo che si assume in seguito al conseguimento di un vincolo, ovviamente non c'è via d'uscita alla questione che poni tu. 

Il vincolo non è sufficientemente motivante sulla lunga distanza a mantenersi vivo in se stesso. 

Si può scegliere il come affrontare la questione. 

Se mentendo o dichiarando. Senza raccontarsela troppo. E senza andare a cercare colpe da una parte o dall'altra. 

Se si tradisce dopo aver dichiarato che non lo si sarebbe fatto, si tradisce innanzitutto se stessi. Con questo si fanno i conti. L'altro diventa un tramite e una passerella per non guardarsi o per guardarsi di sbieco. E diventa semplicemente un passivo e inconsapevole spettatore di uno spettacolo di menzogna. 

Non a lui/lei direttamente. 

Non c'entra praticamente niente l'altro nel tradire o nel non tradire. Subisce solo le conseguenze. 

Se poi, come dici, non trovi altra soluzione che il mentire...assumiti il mentire. E menti bene almeno. 
Senza andare a cercare nell'altro le motivazioni. 

E' più che altro una questione di coerenza interna. In cui il giusto o lo sbagliato entrano solo come giudizio di sè. E la colpa, supposta, dell'altro è un comodo alibi per non farsi troppo male col giudizio. 

A volte, forse, si trovano compromessi...ma che almeno non si giri la questione sulle colpe dell'altro che semplicemente non sa, non vuole, non può soddisfare i bisogni emergenti. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, quella delle colpe, è una falsa questione.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Io avrei usato le stesse parole..


Le stesse parole mie o le sue.
Se le sue potresti rispondere anche tu.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

A me sto tizio mi fa un po' ridere. Sembra che rivendichi un'idea di libertà, di espressione di sé avventurosa e rivoluzionaria, sembra che si consideri un garibaldini deluso perché la sua compagna non è Anita e poi? La sua rivoluzione è ruzzolare in un letto con altre?
Fa come gli adolescenti che vogliono VIVERE e poi in realtà vogliono bere la birra al parchetto, farsi una canna e andare al concerto di qualcuno che sarà dimenticato in sei mesi.


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sto tizio mi fa un po' ridere. Sembra che rivendichi un'idea di libertà, di espressione di sé avventurosa e rivoluzionaria, sembra che si consideri un garibaldini deluso perché la sua compagna non è Anita e poi? La sua rivoluzione è ruzzolare in un letto con altre?
> Fa come gli adolescenti che vogliono VIVERE e poi in realtà vogliono bere la birra al parchetto, farsi una canna e andare al concerto di qualcuno che sarà dimenticato in sei mesi.


Si anch'io ho avuto la stessa sensazione. 
Tra l'altro un adolescente si ribella ad imposizioni, regole che non ha scelto, qui ci troviamo di fronte ad un adulto che ha preso un impegno cosciente e che ben conosceva regole e responsabilità. Anche decidendo di mettere al mondo una figlia. 

Non ti piace l'impegno che hai preso, trovi che gli accordi che avevate all'inizio non sono stati rispettati dalla tua lei?! Da le tue parole non sembra. Sembra solo che tu ti sia stancato del tuo impegno e che quindi "meriti" di avere di più. Tra l'altro dici che lei non è nemmeno così male... ma solo che non va bene per te. Sei tu il problema.
Sei tu che ti sei seduto al tavolo da gioco e poi hai deciso di cambiare le regole, perchè così non ti piacevano, ma questo non ti autorizza a barare. 

Lei non è come tu la vuoi, lei non ti soddisfa più, ci sta. Ti alzi dal tavolo e lasci il gioco. Nonostante tua figlia, che è una responsabilità che ti sei preso, conoscendo quelle regole. 
Barare, la mancanza di rispetto verso la persona che ha scelto di condividire la sua vita con te e che rimane all'oscuro di quello che in realtà è solo una tua recita la trovo assolutamente inconcepibile. 

Non c'è lealtà, non c'è onesta, ne integrità morale. Questo è quanto. 
Se non ami tua moglie le devi almeno il tuo rispetto, la possibilità di scegliere se vuole un marito traditore o se vuole essere libera. La tua libertà come al solito finisce con l'inizio della libertà dell'altro.


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Continuo a credere che l'infedeltà sia assolutamente naturale e aggiungo, u nvero toccasana. Il problema è che questi benefici si hanno solo quando la cosa rimane segreta.

Non credo che un tradimento valga lo sfascio di una famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Black&White ha detto:


> I miei genitori mi hanno sempre insegnato a prendermi la responsabilità delle azioni che compio...


Anche i miei, quindi? Mica mi stavo deresponsabilizzando, quello che interessava, visto il titolo del forum, era un confronto con altri traditori, per capire alla fine se sono io il marziano oppure se alla fine tutto sommato non sia soltanto un problema di moral comune contrapposta alla fame di libertà dei singoli.


fog ha detto:


> è difficile chiedere confronto se non si esprimono i pensieri e si parte esordendo che sei "il male". Se ti definisci in tale modo si presuppone che ti sei già giudicato. Insieme si sta per scambiarsi concetti, amore ed anche le incombenze che una vita purtroppo impone.


Sono partito dicendo che sono il male, proprio perché ritengo il problema della connotazione morale delle mie azioni già risolto. Se non mi sento in colpa io con me stesso, non saranno certo le critiche dei traditi a farmi sentire 'na monnezza. Certo che mi interessano i giudizi degli altri, sto solo cercando di capire chi siano coloro i quali hanno un punto di vista sufficientemente distaccato dall'argomento tradimento per giudicarmi in maniera asettica.


fog ha detto:


> Certo le cose fatte assieme alla persona che ami sono molto divertenti e gratificanti. Ma la monogamia DIVENTA una gabbia se tali la senti. La tua compagna è la tua socia, la tua compagna di scorribande, il tuo migliore amico, l'altra metà di te stesso, la tua immagine riflessa uguale e complementare e la ami e la apprezzi per se stessa perché è te e tu sei lei.


Questa si chiama la compagna ideale. Ammesso che esista, non ci sono ancora inciampato. O forse sì ma era una vita fa, Questo alla fine non mi è dato saperlo. Al netto del fatto che la compagna ideale molto probabilmente non esiste, ma inconsciamente uno cerca sempre di trovarla, che cosa bisogna fare, coltivare la autoinganno vedendo il partner migliore di come è accontentandosi? Lasciarsi e stare soli per non infrangere l'ordine costituito, oppure salvaguardare capra e cavoli con un bel muro spesso di segreti & bugie?


Skorpio ha detto:


> il male...............................?
> per così poco..?
> qui sei uno dei meglio.. pochi giorni e ti sentirai un chierichetto!!!!
> benvenuto!!!


Grazie! Bello essere il meglio. Convinto te…


bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me la casistica di corna è così ampia che mica si può ridurre, in termini di responsabilità, esclusivamente a uno.


Già, ottimo spunto.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per scorribande?


Quello che ti pare, puoi connotare il termine come preferisci. Partiamo dalla gita romantica nel parchetto dietro casa, a due passi in cima all'Everest, passando per una notte bollente di sesso a tre con la sua amica lesbo confusa. Io per scorribande intendo tutte quelle esperienze che ti lasciano un bel batticuore, e il cervello in giro a gironzolare quando ci ripensi.


ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> A parte che, fortunatamente, per quanto la matrice pesi, qui (intendo in questo paese) c'è spazio e libertà per criticarla costruttivamente e posizionarsi in molti modi rispetto a quella matrice di cui parli. Volendolo fare.
> Comunque, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che qualcuno è sbagliato.
> Ritenere un "Essere" sbagliato, è pura confusione fra essere e fare.
> ...


Grazie, di cuore. Il mio Problema è che mi trovo la situazione paradossale che oltre a cornificare la signora, mi trovo al contempo incazzato con lei per ciò che vorrei che lei fosse, nonché incazzato con me stesso, perché in qualche modo sento di essermi fatto fregare. Anche se ti giuro che il pacchetto era incartato da dio.


Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sto tizio mi fa un po' ridere. Sembra che rivendichi un'idea di libertà, di espressione di sé avventurosa e rivoluzionaria, sembra che si consideri un garibaldini deluso perché la sua compagna non è Anita e poi? La sua rivoluzione è ruzzolare in un letto con altre?
> Fa come gli adolescenti che vogliono VIVERE e poi in realtà vogliono bere la birra al parchetto, farsi una canna e andare al concerto di qualcuno che sarà dimenticato in sei mesi.


Il tuo punto di vista posso capirlo, ma con Garibaldi e Anita, non c'entra proprio nulla. Grazie a Dio l'età del dover apparire l'ho passata un pezzo, anche ai miei stessi occhi. In realtà è proprio un problema di onestà intellettuale. Il rapporto che vivo è proprio quello perfetto: casa in centro città, lavoro bello, moglie bella & milf, figlia bella, tata bilingue (brutta) casa al mare, convenzioni sociali. Il problema è che proprio questo lo vivo come la birra al parchetto e il concerto degli adolescenti che vogliono vivere. E ho le palle trifolate. Tanto coi soldi non ci compri le notti in piedi passate a dare capocciate al muro, perché vorresti essere altrove. Questo mi rende sicuramente un ingrato, ma non mi interessa la gratitudine.


iosolo ha detto:


> Si anch'io ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
> Tra l'altro un adolescente si ribella ad imposizioni, regole che non ha scelto, qui ci troviamo di fronte ad un adulto che ha preso un impegno cosciente e che ben conosceva regole e responsabilità. Anche decidendo di mettere al mondo una figlia.
> Non ti piace l'impegno che hai preso, trovi che gli accordi che avevate all'inizio non sono stati rispettati dalla tua lei?! Da le tue parole non sembra. Sembra solo che tu ti sia stancato del tuo impegno e che quindi "meriti" di avere di più. Tra l'altro dici che lei non è nemmeno così male... ma solo che non va bene per te. Sei tu il problema.
> Sei tu che ti sei seduto al tavolo da gioco e poi hai deciso di cambiare le regole, perchè così non ti piacevano, ma questo non ti autorizza a barare.
> ...


Già, quello che dici è perfettamente lecito, anzi se io fossi un mio amico gli direi esattamente quello che dici tu. Ma io sono il male
:cattivik:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Continuo a credere che l'infedeltà sia assolutamente naturale e aggiungo, un vero toccasana. Il problema è che questi benefici si hanno solo quando la cosa rimane segreta.
> Non credo che un tradimento valga lo sfascio di una famiglia.


Punto di partenza perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

*Arci*

Premetto che il tuo modo di porti da insoddisfatto senza dichiarare cosa vorresti mi irrita e mi ricordi un ex utente che non volevo credere che il suo tormento fosse così superficiale e per il quale mi sono impegnata a capire 
le sue profondità per scoprire che era una pozzanghera. Quindi mi scuso se non riesco a esprimermi in modo non irritante. 
A me sembra che stai confermando che il tuo bisogno di scorribande si riduce a sperimentazioni sessuali.
Infatti hai parlato di passeggiare al giardino dietro casa, che non è granché come scorribanda, di Everest e di sesso a tre. Considerato che l'Everest è piuttosto lontano e probabilmente fuori dalle possibilità economiche e fisiche di molti, esiste solo l'ultima possibilità.
Sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Il dubbio che il "pacco" sia toccato a tua moglie non ti viene?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono partito dicendo che sono il male, proprio perché ritengo il problema della connotazione morale delle mie azioni già risolto. Se non mi sento in colpa io con me stesso, non saranno certo le critiche dei traditi a farmi sentire 'na monnezza. Certo che mi interessano i giudizi degli altri, sto solo cercando di capire chi siano coloro i quali hanno un punto di vista sufficientemente distaccato dall'argomento tradimento per giudicarmi in maniera asettica.


Secondo me se una persona non si sente in colpa non pensa di essere il male. Ma è un mio pensiero. Evidente pensiamo diversamente.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa si chiama la compagna ideale. Ammesso che esista, non ci sono ancora inciampato. O forse sì ma era una vita fa, Questo alla fine non mi è dato saperlo. Al netto del fatto che la compagna ideale molto probabilmente non esiste, ma inconsciamente uno cerca sempre di trovarla, che cosa bisogna fare, coltivare la autoinganno vedendo il partner migliore di come è accontentandosi? Lasciarsi e stare soli per non infrangere l'ordine costituito, oppure salvaguardare capra e cavoli con un bel muro spesso di segreti & bugie?
> 
> ::


La compagna o il compagno ideale non esistono? Dipende dalla aspettative. Forse dipende solo dal carattere. Non è questione di accontentarsi ma di essere felici anche dei difetti. Perché la perfezione non esiste. E se la vai cercando rimarrai sempre deluso.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che il tuo modo di porti da insoddisfatto senza dichiarare cosa vorresti mi irrita e mi ricordi un ex utente che non volevo credere che il suo tormento fosse così superficiale e per il quale mi sono impegnata a capire
> le sue profondità per scoprire che era una pozzanghera. Quindi mi scuso se non riesco a esprimermi in modo non irritante.
> A me sembra che stai confermando che il tuo bisogno di scorribande si riduce a sperimentazioni sessuali.
> Infatti hai parlato di passeggiare al giardino dietro casa, che non è granché come scorribanda, di Everest e di sesso a tre. Considerato che l'Everest è piuttosto lontano e probabilmente fuori dalle possibilità economiche e fisiche di molti, esiste solo l'ultima possibilità.
> Sbaglio?


Premessa condivisibile ma non condivisa. Se non puoi aiutarmi a capire se la mia insoddisfazione è semplicemente rodimento di culo, tormento di un'anima bella, oppure un disturbo riconoscibile allo spettro autistico, non capisco perché mi rispondi.
 Io di risposte per te non ne ho. Le sto ancora cercando.
 Passando alle scorribande, intese come sperimentazione sessuale, se proprio posso essere sincero, tanto sono ben nascosto dietro a un nickname, sono 24 anni che esperimento e ormai di casini ne ho fatti a sufficienza. Amiche lesbo confuse incluse.
 Il mio problema in realtà nasce proprio dal fatto che mi sento illuso dalla persona con cui sto. Non so dirti se questo tormento abbia la profondità di una pozzanghera, ma bene non ci sto.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio che il "pacco" sia toccato a tua moglie non ti viene?


il punto di vista è il mio. E poi se nasci gazzella, il leone ti si mangia prima o poi. Mica c'è nulla di male.
Era una risposta sufficientemente irritante?
:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Secondo me se una persona non si sente in colpa non pensa di essere il male. Ma è un mio pensiero. Evidente pensiamo diversamente.


Evidente.


fog ha detto:


> La compagna o il compagno ideale non esistono? Dipende dalla aspettative. Forse dipende solo dal carattere. Non è questione di accontentarsi ma di essere felici anche dei difetti. Perché la perfezione non esiste. E se la vai cercando rimarrai sempre deluso.


Scusa [MENTION=6804]fog[/MENTION], Ma stiamo scherzando? Qui non si tratta di una botta di una sera. Qui si tratta della donna che nei miei piani doveva essere la mia compagna per tutta la vita. Sono incazzato con me per la scelta sbagliata, incazzato con lei perché non è all'altezza, incazzato con la vita, l'Italia, il cattolicesimo è un sacco di altre cose perché metterle le corna è il miglior compromesso possibile


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Premessa condivisibile ma non condivisa. Se non puoi aiutarmi a capire se la mia insoddisfazione è semplicemente rodimento di culo, tormento di un'anima bella, oppure un disturbo riconoscibile allo spettro autistico, non capisco perché mi rispondi.
> Io di risposte per te non ne ho. Le sto ancora cercando.
> Passando alle scorribande, intese come sperimentazione sessuale, se proprio posso essere sincero, tanto sono ben nascosto dietro a un nickname, sono 24 anni che esperimento e ormai di casini ne ho fatti a sufficienza. Amiche lesbo confuse incluse.
> Il mio problema in realtà nasce proprio dal fatto che mi sento illuso dalla persona con cui sto. Non so dirti se questo tormento abbia la profondità di una pozzanghera, ma bene non ci sto.


La premessa era per spiegare eventuale tono irritante che non è nelle mie intenzioni, se non ha funzionato è colpa mia.


Arcistufo ha detto:


> il punto di vista è il mio. E poi se nasci gazzella, il leone ti si mangia prima o poi. Mica c'è nulla di male.
> Era una risposta sufficientemente irritante?
> :carneval:


Resta che non si capisce cosa tu voglia da tua moglie.
Per me vuoi qualcosa da te, ma non sai cosa.
Forse non vuoi accettare di essere un galletto più che un leone.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Evidente.
> 
> Scusa [MENTION=6804]fog[/MENTION], Ma stiamo scherzando? Qui non si tratta di una botta di una sera. Qui si tratta della donna che nei miei piani doveva essere la mia compagna per tutta la vita. Sono incazzato con me per la scelta sbagliata, incazzato con lei perché non è all'altezza, incazzato con la vita, l'Italia, il cattolicesimo è un sacco di altre cose perché metterle le corna è il miglior compromesso possibile


Ah ok. Allora sei una persona tendenzialmente infelice. Che se la prende con tutto e con tutti. Perché io non parlavo di una botta ma del per sempre. 
Non credo troverai la pace facilmente. Sarai sempre incazzato con qualcuno. Non sei il male. Sei solo "triste". 
Quando nel tuo animo troverai la pace anche "accontentarsi" ti sembrerà meraviglioso.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Ah ok. Allora sei una persona tendenzialmente infelice. Che se la prende con tutto e con tutti. Perché io non parlavo di una botta ma del per sempre.
> Non credo troverai la pace facilmente. Sarai sempre incazzato con qualcuno. Non sei il male. Sei solo "triste".
> Quando nel tuo animo troverai la pace anche "accontentarsi" ti sembrerà meraviglioso.


Naahhh qualunquismo mon amour:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche i miei, quindi? Mica mi stavo deresponsabilizzando, quello che interessava, visto il titolo del forum, era un confronto con altri traditori, per capire alla fine se sono io il marziano oppure se alla fine tutto sommato non sia soltanto un problema di moral comune contrapposta alla fame di libertà dei singoli.
> 
> Sono partito dicendo che sono il male, proprio perché ritengo il problema della connotazione morale delle mie azioni già risolto. Se non mi sento in colpa io con me stesso, non saranno certo le critiche dei traditi a farmi sentire 'na monnezza. Certo che mi interessano i giudizi degli altri, sto solo cercando di capire chi siano coloro i quali hanno un punto di vista sufficientemente distaccato dall'argomento tradimento per giudicarmi in maniera asettica.
> 
> ...


ecco.. mi spiegheresti come fai tecnicamente a multirispondere a vari utenti in uno stesso post??

sono diversi mesi che sono qui ma non ho ancora capito come cazzo si faccia... ...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ecco.. mi spiegheresti come fai tecnicamente a multirispondere a vari utenti in uno stesso post??
> 
> sono diversi mesi che sono qui ma non ho ancora capito come cazzo si faccia... ...


copincolli i vari 





> su un foglio word e poi ripubblichi tutto.
> ho poco tempo per connettermi al giorno altrimenti mi perderei tutto


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> copincolli i vari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naahhh qualunquismo mon amour:carneval:


Indifferenza e disprezzo del sociale. .... Sociopatico. Egoista. É così che ti vedi? 
Allora non chiamarmi amore  sei in contradizione! Mon petit


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> copincolli i vari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ecco.. mi spiegheresti come fai tecnicamente a multirispondere a vari utenti in uno stesso post??
> 
> sono diversi mesi che sono qui ma non ho ancora capito come cazzo si faccia... ...


Io e da poco che ci sto ma è molto pi semplice di come dice arci. Basta selezionare il simbolino con un ' di quelli che vuoi citare fino all'ultimo dove selezioni " e ti compaiono tutti sullo stesso post


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie, di cuore. Il mio Problema è che mi trovo la situazione paradossale che oltre a cornificare la signora, mi trovo al contempo incazzato con lei per ciò che vorrei che lei fosse, nonché incazzato con me stesso, perché in qualche modo sento di essermi fatto fregare. Anche se ti giuro che il pacchetto era incartato da dio.


In che senso senti di esserti fatto fregare?

Cosa significa che il pacchetto era incartato da dio?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



fog ha detto:


> Io e da poco che ci sto ma è molto pi semplice di come dice arci. Basta selezionare il simbolino con un ' di quelli che vuoi citare fino all'ultimo dove selezioni " e ti compaiono tutti sullo stesso post


Ho capito! Perfetto, grazie! Farò una prova alla prima occasione!!!


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > copincolli i vari
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Io e da poco che ci sto ma è molto pi semplice di come dice arci. Basta selezionare il simbolino con un ' di quelli che vuoi citare fino all'ultimo dove selezioni " e ti compaiono tutti sullo stesso post





iosolo ha detto:


> Arcistufo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > copincolli i vari
> ...


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2016)

Ciao Arci. Benvenuto. 
Non e' colpa di tua moglie essere quella che e', ma casomai tua che hai sbagliato a valutare che lei non era la donna giusta per te. 
Tradire random non e' la soluzione evidentemente se sei qui che ti arrovelli e sbatti in notturna le capocciate sul muro. 
Dici che non ti separi per un problema tuo personale e per tuo figlio. 
Ma mi sembrano alibi. 
Ti assicuro che un divorzio non e' la fine del mondo. 
E' molto peggio continuare nello stallo dove ristagni ora. 
Sempre che sia il rapporto con tua moglie il vero problema.....


----------



## feather (5 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le stesse parole mie o le sue.
> Se le sue potresti rispondere anche tu.


Compagna di scorribande a me fa pensare a una compagna che ti è al fianco. Che condivide interessi, passioni e quotidianità.
In pratica una che davvero condivide parte della tua vita con te, con genuino interesse e non vive solo nella stessa casa.


----------



## Ecate (5 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Evidente.
> 
> Scusa @_fog_, Ma stiamo scherzando? Qui non si tratta di una botta di una sera. Qui si tratta della donna che nei miei piani doveva essere la mia compagna per tutta la vita. Sono incazzato con me per la scelta sbagliata, incazzato con lei perché non è all'altezza, incazzato con la vita, l'Italia, il cattolicesimo è un sacco di altre cose perché metterle le corna è il miglior compromesso possibile


Guarda che il problema non è la Triade Infernale "Vita+Italia +cattolicesimo" ma piuttosto come TU prendi la vita, l'Italia e il cattolicesimo.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Arci. Benvenuto.
> Non e' colpa di tua moglie essere quella che e', ma casomai tua che hai sbagliato a valutare che lei non era la donna giusta per te.
> Tradire random non e' la soluzione evidentemente se sei qui che ti arrovelli e sbatti in notturna le capocciate sul muro.
> Dici che non ti separi per un problema tuo personale e per tuo figlio.
> ...


Secondo me non divorzierà mai, passerà il resto della sua vita a lamentarsi della moglie, dell' Italia, del cattolicesimo, di tutte le prigioni di cui si sarebbe potuto liberare, senza mai farlo, maledicendo la società intera per quello che secondo lui gli ha voluto imporre e che lui di facciata ha accettato, cercando di fuggire per il resto dei suoi giorni.


----------



## Divì (5 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me non divorzierà mai, passerà il resto della sua vita a lamentarsi della moglie, dell' Italia, del cattolicesimo, di tutte le prigioni di cui si sarebbe potuto liberare, senza mai farlo, maledicendo la società intera per quello che secondo lui gli ha voluto imporre e che lui di facciata ha accettato, cercando di fuggire per il resto dei suoi giorni.


Andrà come dici, del resto è come funziona per moltissimi. Una buona parte di quelli che non si separano ma scelgono di stare per tanti motivi. Dimmi tu se questo è amore......

Io non nego la potenza dei condizionamenti. Anzi sostengo da un bel po' che esiste una sola libertà: quella di scegliere da cosa essere condizionati.

Solo così si può creare la zona di comfort necessaria anche ai cambiamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Compagna di scorribande a me fa pensare a una compagna che ti è al fianco. Che condivide interessi, passioni e quotidianità.
> In pratica una che davvero condivide parte della tua vita con te, con genuino interesse e non vive solo nella stessa casa.


Io temo altro se poi compensa con tradimenti seriali e sperimentazione sessuale per un ventennio.


----------



## iosolo (5 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me non divorzierà mai, passerà il resto della sua vita a lamentarsi della moglie, dell' Italia, del cattolicesimo, di tutte le prigioni di cui si sarebbe potuto liberare, senza mai farlo, maledicendo la società intera per quello che secondo lui gli ha voluto imporre e che lui di facciata ha accettato, cercando di fuggire per il resto dei suoi giorni.


Il problema sarà che non solo lui sarà infelice ma anche sua moglie che per sempre si sentirà inadeguata. 
Perchè diciamolo questa è la sua versione dei fatti e come un contrappeso cerco di immaginare quello che la moglie possa percepire e sentire. 

In tutto ciò, c'è una figlia che anche se sono bravi perciperà le loro infelicità, le loro paure e la loro insoddisfazione e le farà un po' sue, e questo ti dispiace. 

Io che ho scelto la famiglia, nonostante il tradimento, nonostante le paure, la rabbia e il dolore, forse sono l'ultima che può consigliare di mollare tutto, so quanto è duro quando si hanno dei figli sentirsi liberi di fare le proprie scelte però non si può vivere insoddisfatto per il resto della tua vita. 
Il sesso, le scappatelle, le scorribande non bastano. Ti rendono solo Arcistufo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il problema sarà che non solo lui sarà infelice ma anche sua moglie che per sempre si sentirà inadeguata.
> Perchè diciamolo questa è la sua versione dei fatti e come un contrappeso cerco di immaginare quello che la moglie possa percepire e sentire.
> 
> In tutto ciò, c'è una figlia che anche se sono bravi perciperà le loro infelicità, le loro paure e la loro insoddisfazione e le farà un po' sue, e questo ti dispiace.
> ...


È anche molto facile attribuire a chi ci accetta le carenze che sono nostre.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Andrà come dici, del resto è come funziona per moltissimi. Una buona parte di quelli che non si separano ma scelgono di stare per tanti motivi. Dimmi tu se questo è amore......
> 
> *Io non nego la potenza dei condizionamenti.* Anzi sostengo da un bel po' che esiste una sola libertà: quella di scegliere da cosa essere condizionati.
> 
> Solo così si può creare la zona di comfort necessaria anche ai cambiamenti.


Mi sembra di aver capito che una esistenza senza condizionamenti sia mera utopia, già il solo fatto di essere animali sociali è un retaggio ineliminabile.
Però penso sia la risposta ai condizionamenti che fa la differenza per ciascuno. Si puo pensare di essere liberi dibattendosi come pesci nella rete, pensando che la liberazione sia il soddisfacimento del proprio piacere, si puo scegliere la via del tanto peggio tanto meglio, criticando tutto e tutti, si puo scegliere la via della ricerca della consapevolezza. 
Ognuno sceglie la sua strada e tutte sono criticabili, per qulche aspetto. Penso che in definitiva la differenza sia il modo in cui riusciamo a vivere, ad addormentarci la sera, a parlare con i nostri figli, ci sono persone che la loro dannazione se la scelgono accuratamente.


----------



## spleen (5 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il problema sarà che non solo lui sarà infelice ma anche sua moglie che per sempre si sentirà inadeguata.
> Perchè diciamolo questa è la sua versione dei fatti e come un contrappeso cerco di immaginare quello che la moglie possa percepire e sentire.
> 
> In tutto ciò, c'è una figlia che anche se sono bravi perciperà le loro infelicità, le loro paure e la loro insoddisfazione e le farà un po' sue, e questo ti dispiace.
> ...


La rabbia, il dolore, la paura, il tempo che scorre e ci incenerisce sono ineliminabili situazioni della nostra vita, il sesso le scorribande le scappatelle possono diventare un anestetico, basta rendersi conto che quello sono, non mirabolanti rivolte contro i benpensanti....


----------



## disincantata (5 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La rabbia, il dolore, la paura, il tempo che scorre e ci incenerisce sono ineliminabili situazioni della nostra vita, il sesso le scorribande le scappatelle possono diventare un anestetico, basta rendersi conto che quello sono, non mirabolanti rivolte contro i benpensanti....



E  come molti anestetici se continui a prenderli fanno poco effetto.


----------



## brenin (5 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> E  come molti anestetici se continui a prenderli fanno poco effetto.


Verissimo, ed alla lunga danno assuefazione.... per cui si ritorna più o meno al punto di partenza .


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2016)

*scusate l'omnibus ma più di una volta al giorno non mi loggo*



ipazia ha detto:


> In che senso senti di esserti fatto fregare?
> 
> Cosa significa che il pacchetto era incartato da dio?


Significa molto semplicemente che quando siamo partiti sembrava l'ideale compagna di scorribande, quella con cui La giostra non finisce mai, la donna che non vedrai mai ingrigire, imbruttire e soprattutto annoiare a morte il prossimo travolta dal l'egida dell'operatività. Su un altro post mi è stato risposto che le donne hanno il dono dell'accudimento. Secondo me l'accudimento di un maschio adulto è qualcosa che si posiziona tra il reparto consigli non richiesti e le ossessioni compulsive.  Centomila volte meglio una super gatta nel letto e la cucina che fa schifo, che la cera sui pavimenti e la consorte che sviene dal sonno alle 8:30 di sera.


Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao Arci. Benvenuto.
> Non e' colpa di tua moglie essere quella che e', ma casomai tua che hai sbagliato a valutare che lei non era la donna giusta per te.
> Tradire random non e' la soluzione evidentemente se sei qui che ti arrovelli e sbatti in notturna le capocciate sul muro.
> Dici che non ti separi per un problema tuo personale e per tuo figlio.
> ...


Il rapporto con mia moglie non è il vero e proprio problema, o almeno non è un problema di così difficile soluzione. Il problema è la scelta, come la scelta di qualcuno a cui ti leghi alla fine sia una scelta che ti lascia troppo pochi margini di sbagliare.


feather ha detto:


> Compagna di scorribande a me fa pensare a una compagna che ti è al fianco. Che condivide interessi, passioni e quotidianità.
> In pratica una che davvero condivide parte della tua vita con te, con genuino interesse e non vive solo nella stessa casa.


Non è la quotidianità il problema. Non è quando ti svegli accanto a lei, anzi finché non apre bocca va tutto bene. È proprio il fatto di condividere un rapporto di coppia in cui uno comincia una frase e l'altro la finisce. E quella sensazione terribile di voler essere da qualunque altra parte perché io non sia più in questo momento a vedere la caduta degli dei. Poi attenzione, rimango tuttora della ferrea opinione che il 98% delle donne a mia moglie non gli allacci una scarpa, peccato che però, nonostante quello che si pensi, vedi negli attacchi alla morale cattolica comune, i rapporti di coppia non danno rendite di posizione. Hai dedicato tutta la tua vita alla costruzione della nostra famiglia? È un po' la stessa fregatura di quando versi 40 anni di contributi sapendo che non andrai mai in pensione. Sai perfettamente che il sistema ti fotterà, ma sei lì che continui a staccare la tua brava cedola ogni mese. Potrai anche essere la miglior maratoneta del mondo, ma sui 100 metri qualcun altro ti fotterà.


Ecate ha detto:


> Guarda che il problema non è la Triade Infernale "Vita+Italia +cattolicesimo" ma piuttosto come TU prendi la vita, l'Italia e il cattolicesimo.





spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me non divorzierà mai, passerà il resto della sua vita a lamentarsi della moglie, dell' Italia, del cattolicesimo, di tutte le prigioni di cui si sarebbe potuto liberare, senza mai farlo, maledicendo la società intera per quello che secondo lui gli ha voluto imporre e che lui di facciata ha accettato, cercando di fuggire per il resto dei suoi giorni.





Divì ha detto:


> Andrà come dici, del resto è come funziona per moltissimi. Una buona parte di quelli che non si separano ma scelgono di stare per tanti motivi. Dimmi tu se questo è amore......
> Io non nego la potenza dei condizionamenti. Anzi sostengo da un bel po' che esiste una sola libertà: quella di scegliere da cosa essere condizionati.
> Solo così si può creare la zona di comfort necessaria anche ai cambiamenti.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io temo altro se poi compensa con tradimenti seriali e sperimentazione sessuale per un ventennio.





iosolo ha detto:


> Il problema sarà che non solo lui sarà infelice ma anche sua moglie che per sempre si sentirà inadeguata.
> Perchè diciamolo questa è la sua versione dei fatti e come un contrappeso cerco di immaginare quello che la moglie possa percepire e sentire.
> In tutto ciò, c'è una figlia che anche se sono bravi percepirà le loro infelicità, le loro paure e la loro insoddisfazione e le farà un po' sue, e questo ti dispiace.
> Io che ho scelto la famiglia, nonostante il tradimento, nonostante le paure, la rabbia e il dolore, forse sono l'ultima che può consigliare di mollare tutto, so quanto è duro quando si hanno dei figli sentirsi liberi di fare le proprie scelte però non si può vivere insoddisfatto per il resto della tua vita.
> Il sesso, le scappatelle, le scorribande non bastano. Ti rendono solo Arcistufo.


Ma figurarsi se divorzio, sono un maschio italiano! A parte che non sono mammone, incarno perfettamente lo standard. Detto questo il punto non è cosa fare, come ha scritto molto intelligentemente sopra [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION],  il problema sta tra fare ed essere. Ciò che faccio è sbagliato ma mi fa stare un gran bene. Ciò che faccio mi fa stare un gran bene ma mi fa sentire sbagliato. Dato che le due cose sono in aperto conflitto, ho il forte sospetto che non sia tutta colpa mia, se non per il fatto che ho sbagliato scegliere una che pensavo fosse una leonessa.


Brunetta ha detto:


> È anche molto facile attribuire a chi ci accetta le carenze che sono nostre.


Brunetta, non ti offendere ma il problema dell'accettazione lo lascio ai soggetti a bassa autostima. Probabilmente sarà per colpa della concorrenza, ma a quarant'anni suonati ancora ricevo conferme praticamente giornaliere del fatto che sto tranquillamente sul mercato. E senza i miliardi in tasca. Chi mi sceglie, sceglie un giro di giostra estremamente impegnativo, ma con grandi, grandi soddisfazioni. Però il problema è che la giostra gira veloce. Se non corri a sufficienza resti a terra.
 Per cui, tornando alla domanda iniziale con cui ho aperto questo 3d, che cosa dovrei fare, visto che l'opzione di far saltare la famiglia mi fa anche piuttosto schifo?
1.       Tagliarmi le palle, cioè rallentare la giostra rinunciando al brivido di quando qualcuno riesce a farmi ricordare per un po' che cosa vuol dire girare veloce, in ossequio al fatto che le altre giostre vanno tutte quante più lente della mia.
2.       Tagliarmi le palle in ossequio al fatto che la passeggera a cui ho promesso l'esclusiva mi aveva fatto credere che la giostra non avrebbe mai rallentato?
3.       continuare a cazzeggiare per passare il tempo, restando al contempo piuttosto incazzato con la signora che mi ha chiesto l'esclusiva in cambio del fatto che la giostra non avrebbe mai allentato?
 Era su questo che mi interessa un parere.
 Un parere superficiale ovviamente visto e considerato che non è che posso mettermi qui a  fornire indicazioni, visto che ho letto in un post pubblicato oggi che ci sono qua utenti che vanno in giro a cercare di indovinare chi noi siamo nella vita reale su Facebook (scusate lo so che sono iscritto da poco, ma qua siamo in un posto che si chiama tradimento.net, e accà nisciuno è fesso)


spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che una esistenza senza condizionamenti sia mera utopia, già il solo fatto di essere animali sociali è un retaggio ineliminabile.
> Però penso sia la risposta ai condizionamenti che fa la differenza per ciascuno. Si può pensare di essere liberi dibattendosi come pesci nella rete, pensando che la liberazione sia il soddisfacimento del proprio piacere, si può scegliere la via del tanto peggio tanto meglio, criticando tutto e tutti, si può scegliere la via della ricerca della consapevolezza.
> Ognuno sceglie la sua strada e tutte sono criticabili, per qualche aspetto. Penso che in definitiva la differenza sia il modo in cui riusciamo a vivere, ad addormentarci la sera, a parlare con i nostri figli, ci sono persone che la loro dannazione se la scelgono accuratamente.


Quello sui figli, è un capitolo a parte. È un'altra delle grandi chimere di come vengono cresciute le donne in questo paese, insieme alla favoletta dell'accudimento di uomini indipendenti, Alle rendite di posizione & tutta la bella compagnia per cui sono incazzato nero col cattolicesimo.
 Quello che le donne non capiscono, è che fare i figli non è che le renda più attaccati a noi, anzi almeno per me quando è nata mia figlia sono magicamente spariti come neve al sole tutti i problemi possibili ed immaginabili legate all'insicurezza di essere amato, o di avere qualcuno da amare che puoi perdere.
 Il rapporto con mia figlia è a prescindere, lo sarà sempre, io per lei ci sarò sempre e qualora lei per me non ci fosse, tutto sommato è nell'ordine naturale delle cose.
 Qualunque altro rapporto in confronto a quello che ho con lei impallidisce, persino quello con la madre.
 Questo ovviamente molto aiutato dal fatto che mia figlia è talmente me, che nel 99% dei casi non so se prenderla a schiaffi o dirle brava


spleen ha detto:


> La rabbia, il dolore, la paura, il tempo che scorre e ci incenerisce sono ineliminabili situazioni della nostra vita, il sesso le scorribande le scappatelle possono diventare un anestetico, basta rendersi conto che quello sono, non mirabolanti rivolte contro i benpensanti....





disincantata ha detto:


> E come molti anestetici se continui a prenderli fanno poco effetto.


Non esageriamo, grazie a Dio sono un superficiale. Qui non parliamo di dolore e sofferenza, quelle riserviamo le hai problemi veri. Si tratta più che altro di delusione, aspettative tradite e sogni infranti. È una sensazione molto più simile a quando ti cascano le palle di fronte al centomillesimo sciopero dei mezzi pubblici. Ed è il motivo per cui poi ti vai a ricomprare la moto.


brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ed alla lunga danno assuefazione.... per cui si ritorna più o meno al punto di partenza .


Quello che ti dà assuefazione, delle scappatelle, è il riconoscimento di te stesso, di un te stesso che ti piace tutto sommato. Conoscere una donna una sera e finirci in camera nel giro di due ore, solo a colpi di frasi giuste, occhiate giuste, vuol dire che le hai scopato il cervello.
 Ed è una sensazione che, il giorno che decidi di rinunciarci, secondo me sei morto. Male.


----------



## Zod (5 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Si perché ti stai fidando di una testa di cazzo.


----------



## Circe (5 Agosto 2016)

Ciao Male....io sono come tua moglie....cornuta che rimane. Ma che sogna uno come te per fare tanti giri sulla giostra e tornare a far ruggire la leonessa che un marito qualunque ha fatto addormentare.


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma tutta questa insoddisfazione, l'hai condivisa con tua moglie?

La delusione per il fatto che lei sia finita chiusa in un ruolo, per esempio. 

Non ci si finisce da soli eh...te lo assicuro. 

E' una responsabilità di entrambi aver Cura dello spazio in mezzo fra i due IO che giocano a creare il NOI. 

Perchè la sensazione è che tu ti stia scagliando contro tutto e tutti e tutte. 

E ti capisco molto bene.
Per la verità. 

Ma perdonami....l'immagine che mi fai venire in mente è di una bestia addomesticata, che ha dimenticato la vita selvatica, e si scaglia contro le sbarre della gabbia in cui è rinchiusa. 

La differenza con le bestie è che come bestie umane quella gabbia ognuno la costruisce per se stesso. CI si chiude dentro. Convinto di essere al sicuro. E che la giostra continuerà a girare quasi per inerzia e forza del pensiero. Per un po' ci si ricorda anche che le chiavi della gabbia le si ha in mano...poi ce lo si dimentica...e ci si scaglia contro le sbarre...che non esistono, se non come prodotto individuale del groviglio di condizionamenti e schiavitù che ci si porta dentro. 

Come mai non parli con tua moglie? 

non mi pare che i tuoi giri di giostra ti facciano stare poi così bene...se non per brevi istanti, più o meno brevi, ma in fondo sempre ai tuoi conflitti torni. Sempre ai giudizi su di te. 

Anche tu separato nel tuo essere fra i ruoli che non riesci a mollare e quelli che non riesci a prenderti. Pienamente. 
Come lei. Anche se a modo tuo. 

Cosa desideri, davvero, per te?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Agosto 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Male....io sono come tua moglie....cornuta che rimane. Ma che sogna uno come te per fare tanti giri sulla giostra e tornare a far ruggire la leonessa che un marito qualunque ha fatto addormentare.


La signora non sa nulla, altrimenti manderebbe tutto all'aria. Io con il suo addormentamento non c'entro nulla, ce l'aveva dentro e aspettava solo di uscire.
Comunque il mio ego commosso ringrazia


----------



## Circe (5 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La signora non sa nulla, altrimenti manderebbe tutto all'aria. Io con il suo addormentamento non c'entro nulla, ce l'aveva dentro e aspettava solo di uscire.
> Comunque il mio ego commosso ringrazia


Ricorda Male, che tutti siamo bravi a fare i fighi con le altre donne e gli altri uomini....mio marito ad esempio se leggesse quello che ti ho scritto, penserebbe che sia impossibile un atteggiamento tale da parte mia. Metti una donna a fare la moglie e sara sicuramente splendida con qualcuno al quale non e' costretta a lavare i calzini. Tu hai bisogno di sentirti osannato e adulato. Ma come puo farlo tua moglie che conosce bene le tue miserie? Puo farlo solo una che si prende il giro di giostra senza fare i conti alla cassa la sera....e non dare tanto x scontato che lei non sappia.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quello che ti dà assuefazione, delle scappatelle, è il riconoscimento di te stesso, di un te stesso che ti piace tutto sommato. Conoscere una donna una sera e finirci in camera nel giro di due ore, solo a colpi di frasi giuste, occhiate giuste, vuol dire che le hai scopato il cervello.
> Ed è una sensazione che, il giorno che decidi di rinunciarci, secondo me sei morto. Male.


Ciao, a occhio e croce sentirsi vivi perchè si rimorchia una in due ore a me non pare un granchè. Dopo che l'hai fatto un tot di volte, dopo che hai mille e mille conferme del tuo potere seduttivo, come vedi arrivi al punto in cui ti fai altre domande, che se non sbaglio sono anche quelle che ti hanno portato qui; che poi sarebbero solo l'innesco alle successive che qualcuno, tipo Ipazia, ha già ventilato.


----------



## mistral (5 Agosto 2016)

Fidati,se una donna sconosciuta ti scopa nel giro di due ore ,non darei il merito alle tue doti seduttive...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Fidati,se una donna sconosciuta ti scopa nel giro di due ore ,non darei il merito alle tue doti seduttive...


Shhhh !


----------



## MariLea (5 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Fidati,se una donna sconosciuta ti scopa nel giro di due ore ,non darei il merito alle tue doti seduttive...


effettivamente


----------



## mistral (5 Agosto 2016)

Non mi spiego come cotanto stallone,dallo sguardo seduttivo,pregno di frasi eccitanti ,dalle doti amatorie inebrianti ,indimenticabili e irresistibili sia trasparente agli occhi della sua compagna.
Le frasi giuste e lo sguardo penetrante con lei non funzionano?
Qualcosa non mi torna....


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Ricorda Male, che tutti siamo bravi a fare i fighi con le altre donne e gli altri uomini....mio marito ad esempio se leggesse quello che ti ho scritto, penserebbe che sia impossibile un atteggiamento tale da parte mia. Metti una donna a fare la moglie e sara sicuramente splendida con qualcuno al quale non e' costretta a lavare i calzini. Tu hai bisogno di sentirti osannato e adulato. Ma come puo farlo tua moglie che conosce bene le tue miserie? Puo farlo solo una che si prende il giro di giostra senza fare i conti alla cassa la sera....e non dare tanto x scontato che lei non sappia.


Figurati chi le ha mai chiesto di lavarmi i calzini. Grazie a Dio una mamma ce l'ho avuta per i primi 29 anni della mia vita, e so badare benissimo a me stesso. Quando abbiamo deciso la ripartizione delle spese di casa è stato espressamente previsto che il personale in servizio avrei pagato io esattamente per questo motivo. Centomila volte meglio farsi il culo 4 ore al giorno in più in ufficio, che rinunciare al sublime piacere di avere una donna di servizio che puoi mandare a quel paese se non ti piace come ti ha stirato la riga dei pantaloni...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Circe ha detto:


> Ricorda Male, che tutti siamo bravi a fare i fighi con le altre donne e gli altri uomini....mio marito ad esempio se leggesse quello che ti ho scritto, penserebbe che sia impossibile un atteggiamento tale da parte mia. Metti una donna a fare la moglie e sara sicuramente splendida con qualcuno al quale non e' costretta a lavare i calzini. Tu hai bisogno di sentirti osannato e adulato. Ma come puo farlo tua moglie che conosce bene le tue miserie? Puo farlo solo una che si prende il giro di giostra senza fare i conti alla cassa la sera....e non dare tanto x scontato che lei non sappia.


In realtà il problema non è essere osannato oppure adulato, il problema sta proprio nella nell'avere la volontà di mantenere un flusso costante di comunicazione di un livello che lasci presupporre che fra due persone ci sia un rapporto diverso della cogestione di case, famiglia, figli, cane, bollette e condominio. Parte tutto dal cervello

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao, a occhio e croce sentirsi vivi perchè si rimorchia una in due ore a me non pare un granchè. Dopo che l'hai fatto un tot di volte, dopo che hai mille e mille conferme del tuo potere seduttivo, come vedi arrivi al punto in cui ti fai altre domande, che se non sbaglio sono anche quelle che ti hanno portato qui; che poi sarebbero solo l'innesco alle successive che qualcuno, tipo Ipazia, ha già ventilato.


In realtà quella frase credo di averla già superata. La parte del mettere alla prova le proprie capacità seduttive, ho scoperto che mi piace, e ci ho fatto pace senza strani rigurgiti di amaro in bocca. Quello che sto cercando di capire, e se abbia senso o meno il senso di incazzatura che provo nei confronti di colei che sarebbe invece deputata a farmi girare la testa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



mistral ha detto:


> Fidati,se una donna sconosciuta ti scopa nel giro di due ore ,non darei il merito alle tue doti seduttive...


Nemmeno se è gratis?[emoji12] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



mistral ha detto:


> Non mi spiego come cotanto stallone,dallo sguardo seduttivo,pregno di frasi eccitanti ,dalle doti amatorie inebrianti ,indimenticabili e irresistibili sia trasparente agli occhi della sua compagna.
> Le frasi giuste e lo sguardo penetrante con lei non funzionano?
> Qualcosa non mi torna....


e secondo te perché sono qui? Ovvio che non mi torna

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



mistral ha detto:


> Fidati,se una donna sconosciuta ti scopa nel giro di due ore ,non darei il merito alle tue doti seduttive...


Risposta seria ( mica per altro, ma per il mio orgoglio di maschio leso) considerando che non le pago, non ho il Ferrari parcheggiato fuori, non le acchiappo in posti specifici, tipo il capo che si tromba la stagista, il tristissimo maestro di balli latino americani e roba simile, 40 anni suonati, un po' di pancetta, un accenno di chierica in testa, a che cosa dovrei imputare secondo te il fatto che ancora ci casca? E ti assicuro che sono anche abituato sufficientemente bene da essere pure selettivo...


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2016)

Penso che il punto sia la tua insicurezza. 
Celata dietro un fare da grande seduttore. Ruolo a cui rinunceresti all'istante se ti sentissi veramente amato ed apprezzato dall'unica donna che ancora realmente conta per te. Tua moglie.
Se lei ti lasciasse tu saresti un uomo finito. Hai bisogno della sua razionalita' e della sua stabilita'. 
Con una come te, una che non si spegne mai, sempre a duemila giri (ed occhio che ai i duemilagiri in genere segue la fase di down) ti schianteresti dopo neanche due giorni.


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Risposta seria ( mica per altro, ma per il mio orgoglio di maschio leso) considerando che non le pago, non ho il Ferrari parcheggiato fuori, non le acchiappo in posti specifici, tipo il capo che si tromba la stagista, il tristissimo maestro di balli latino americani e roba simile, 40 anni suonati, un po' di pancetta, un accenno di chierica in testa, a che cosa dovrei imputare secondo te il fatto che ancora ci casca? E ti assicuro che sono anche abituato sufficientemente bene da essere pure selettivo...


Ma quindi non c'è mai un seguito dopo il primo incontro?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

ho le mie insicurezze, come tutti. nulla di trascendentale. quello del seduttore non è un ruolo, è proprio una-cosa-che-mi-piace.
Mi piacerebbe essere banale come tu mi descrivi, dico davvero. Almeno non starei coi coglioni girati e mi accontenterei dei vari set di risposte preconfezionate in vendita a quattro spicci

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma quindi non c'è mai un seguito dopo il primo incontro?


Sì, perché? Abbiamo tutta la gamma completa: dalla fuga precipitosa alla tromba amica stabile da due anni.


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì, perché? Abbiamo tutta la gamma completa: dalla fuga precipitosa alla tromba amica stabile da due anni.


Volevo capire se ci instauri un rapporto o una volta raggiunto l obiettivo perdi interesse. C' è mai stata qualcuna che ti ha portato a mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Certo che si instaura un rapporto: con l'aridità imperante che regna in giro, non concedere un po' di se stessi e esattamente ciò che fa la differenza tra lo squallido quadratico medio e qualcuno che ha ancora qualcosa da dire.
Per venire al secondo punto, ho già scritto sopra che il 98% delle donne al mondo secondo me a mia moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa. Ma non è che io non abbia dato possibilità a nessuna, è proprio un problema oggettivo. Che ti devo dire, sarà che sono zoccola dentro... 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nemmeno se è gratis?[emoji12]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma tu non tieni conto del fatto che anche tu sei gratis.Tu cerchi sesso e trovi chi come te cerca sesso gratis.Non hai un valore aggiunto ,non si prendono tutto il pacco  ma solo il pacco e poi aurevoir...
Se io esco e voglio scopare,se mi si presenta davanti un morto di figa piacente ho già fatto il grosso del lavoro.
La conquista è ben altro e con tempi decisamente diversi altrimenti è solo discount.


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

Sarei molto curiosa di conoscere la versione di tua moglie su di te e su voi due. E magari su cosa sia per lei il matrimonio.

Posso chiederti come va il sesso tra di voi?

Mi ricordi molto un caro amico che ha optato per una sorta di matrimonio "bianco" quando dopo il terzo figlio lei ha chiuso la sala giochi e ha cominciato a trattarlo come uno chaperon. Per i figli. Lui si è dato a professione sport e amicizie. Finché non si è innamorato. E sono stati cazzi ..... a 50 anni.

Anche lui ha coltivato per anni il risentimento per non essere ricambiato quanto riteneva di meritare.


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che si instaura un rapporto: con l'aridità imperante che regna in giro, non concedere un po' di se stessi e esattamente ciò che fa la differenza tra lo squallido quadratico medio e qualcuno che ha ancora qualcosa da dire.
> Per venire al secondo punto, ho già scritto sopra che il 98% delle donne al mondo secondo me a mia moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa. Ma non è che io non abbia dato possibilità a nessuna, è proprio un problema oggettivo. Che ti devo dire, sarà che sono zoccola dentro...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Nessuna meglio di lei. 
Una dea, un essere soprannaturale. 
Piu' la idealizzi piu' la distanza tra voi aumenta...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nessuna meglio di lei.
> Una dea, un essere soprannaturale.
> Piu' la idealizzi piu' la distanza tra voi aumenta...


E chi la idealizza? Sono le altre che non sono all'altezza. Sennò l'avrei già lasciata

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sarei molto curiosa di conoscere la versione di tua moglie su di te e su voi due. E magari su cosa sia per lei il matrimonio.
> 
> Posso chiederti come va il sesso tra di voi?
> 
> ...


Com'e' finita?


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi la idealizza? Sono le altre che non sono all'altezza. Sennò l'avrei già lasciata
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si vabbe'. 
Tutto il genere femminile non e' all'altezza.....


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che si instaura un rapporto: con l'aridità imperante che regna in giro, non concedere un po' di se stessi e esattamente ciò che fa la differenza tra lo squallido quadratico medio e qualcuno che ha ancora qualcosa da dire.
> Per venire al secondo punto, ho già scritto sopra che il 98% delle donne al mondo secondo me a mia moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa. Ma non è che io non abbia dato possibilità a nessuna, è proprio un problema oggettivo. Che ti devo dire, sarà che sono zoccola dentro...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Va be' , dai, lasciarsi solo il 2% di probabilità che ci sia qualcuna migliore di tua moglie è un dato anche positivo. Io consigli non ne ho. Ne' sono per gli assolutismi. Forse, però, se ti conoscevi sufficientemente da saperti infedele andava messo sul piatto e data la possibilità di scegliere a tua moglie.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu non tieni conto del fatto che anche tu sei gratis.Tu cerchi sesso e trovi chi come te cerca sesso gratis.Non hai un valore aggiunto ,non si prendono tutto il pacco  ma solo il pacco e poi aurevoir...
> Se io esco e voglio scopare,se mi si presenta davanti un morto di figa piacente ho già fatto il grosso del lavoro.
> La conquista è ben altro e con tempi decisamente diversi altrimenti è solo discount.


Punti di vista, secondo me il morto di figa normalmente come tipologia è piuttosto noioso, alla fine ti propina un po' di luoghi comuni, non cerca mai di stupirti, punta l'obiettivo e alla fine si autoelimina da solo. A parti inverse mi è capitato qualche volta di incontrare la signora qualunque che vive di luce riflessa ma francamente ho imparato a schivarle come la peste

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sarei molto curiosa di conoscere la versione di tua moglie su di te e su voi due. E magari su cosa sia per lei il matrimonio.
> 
> Posso chiederti come va il sesso tra di voi?
> 
> ...


Abbastanza calzante, se non fosse che la sala giochi chiusa per quanto mi riguarda è la sua testa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' , dai, lasciarsi solo il 2% di probabilità che ci sia qualcuna migliore di tua moglie è un dato anche positivo. Io consigli non ne ho. Ne' sono per gli assolutismi. Forse, però, se ti conoscevi sufficientemente da saperti infedele andava messo sul piatto e data la possibilità di scegliere a tua moglie.


E io che ne sapevo scusa? Uno ci spera sempre che sia per sempre

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Quelle in cui sono inciampato io, purtroppo no

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E io che ne sapevo scusa? Uno ci spera sempre che sia per sempre
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma la tendenza a cercare altro emerge con i primi rapporti stabili e io ho idea (ma posso sbagliarmi) che tu possa aver tradito anche in veste di fidanzato


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma la tendenza a cercare altro emerge con i primi rapporti stabili e io ho idea (ma posso sbagliarmi) che tu possa aver tradito anche in veste di fidanzato


nonnó... normalmente mi capita di tradire all'inizio di una relazione, quando ancora non mi sento convinto di come andrà, poi di solito mi calmo. Invece qui è qualche anno che la cosa è senza ansia e devo dire che me la godo molto di più di quando ero ragazzo.
L'unica cosa che però mi dà fastidio, è quel sentimento strisciante di incazzatura che ho già più volte esplicitato nel 3D

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Tanto per capire.
Con tua moglie non hai più rapporti ,ti rifiuta da quel lato o cosa?


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2016)

...e comunque la fetish paperella è simpatica...anche se la ball gag rossa...:carneval:


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Com'e' finita?


La storia con il grande amore, male. Adesso però si separa. A 56 anni .....


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Mi sembra un po la mia storia.
Mi sono '' beccata'' le corna perché mio marito riteneva di essere una soecie di Superman e non capiva come io potessi non apprezzarlo al 100% con conseguente calo drastico della libido (da parte mia).Quando Superman si è schiantato al suolo si è reso conto che tutti torti non li avevo.Anzi.Ha posato il costumino e ha cominciato a ragionare sulla realtà e non sulle sue proiezioni fantastiche.Ora da qualche anno le scopate sono riprese come ai bei tempi senza che nessuno dei due pensi di fare un favore all'altro.Ci si desidera perché ci si piace .
Io indagherei quale tuo lato  annienti la  libido di tua moglie visto che nel mio periodo buio non avevo certo perso la voglia di fare sesso ,il problema era farlo con lui.


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nonnó... normalmente mi capita di tradire all'inizio di una relazione, quando ancora non mi sento convinto di come andrà, poi di solito mi calmo. Invece qui è qualche anno che la cosa è senza ansia e devo dire che me la godo molto di più di quando ero ragazzo.
> L'unica cosa che però mi dà fastidio, è quel sentimento strisciante di incazzatura che ho già più volte esplicitato nel 3D
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma a intesa sessuale come state messi?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma a intesa sessuale come state messi?


Se la cosa parte da mia moglie, benissimo. Se parte da me, benissimo a condizione che:
siamo lontani da casa
figlia fuori dai coglioni
cellulare spento
praticamente una congiunzione astrale.


----------



## Ecate (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Punti di vista, secondo me il morto di figa normalmente come tipologia è piuttosto noioso, alla fine ti propina un po' di luoghi comuni, non cerca mai di stupirti, punta l'obiettivo e alla fine si autoelimina da solo. A parti inverse mi è capitato qualche volta di incontrare la signora qualunque che vive di luce riflessa ma francamente ho imparato a schivarle come la peste
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche il cercare sempre di stupire è un luogo comune non da poco


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la cosa parte da mia moglie, benissimo. Se parte da me, benissimo a condizione che:
> siamo lontani da casa
> figlia fuori dai coglioni
> cellulare spento
> praticamente una congiunzione astrale.


Insomma fare la parte del marito ti ammoscia


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Insomma fare la parte del marito ti ammoscia


ammoscia lei. questo è sessismo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu non tieni conto del fatto che anche tu sei gratis. Tu cerchi sesso e trovi chi come te cerca sesso gratis. Non hai un valore aggiunto ,non si prendono tutto il pacco ma solo il pacco e poi aurevoir...
> Se io esco e voglio scopare,se mi si presenta davanti un morto di figa piacente ho già fatto il grosso del lavoro.
> La conquista è ben altro e con tempi decisamente diversi altrimenti è solo discount.


Parto dal punto di vista di Mistral, perché mi è particolarmente utile per fare un po' di chiarezza. "se io esco e voglio scopare", non esiste. Esistono situazioni in cui ti trovi, e devi decidere se andare a corrente o resistere in nome di qualcosa. Ovviamente è il mio punto di vista, ma la vita non è una canzone di Califano: non è che ci parti da casa a farti la barba e lavare la macchina perché quella sera devi fare centro. Semplicemente sei in un ristorante, in palestra, in piscina, in ufficio, al matrimonio, il discorso prende una certa piega ti guardi negli occhi ed è come se ti trovassi di fronte ad un interruttore. Se lo accendi sai con buona approssimazione che o arriva un due di picche per qualunque motivo al mondo, oppure con quella persona in un lasso di tempo relativamente breve ti troverai a scambiare fluidi.
 E sottolineo lasso di tempo relativamente breve, perché se lasci decantare la cosa cominci a a farti tutte quelle domande che ti fanno passare la magia.
 Per me la conquista si cristallizza esattamente il momento in cui decidi di andare a corrente, non è una specie di scalata alla torre d'avorio.
 Tutte le storie che ho avuto, anche quando sono un'ora di 10 anni, sono state ragazze e poi donne con cui siamo prima finiti a letto e poi è iniziato il corteggiamento.
 Ci tengo a ribadire che non sto spiattellando verità assolute, ma solo il mio punto di vista. Per me ha funzionato così negli ultimi 27 anni.
 Io penso che il sesso sia un modo di comunicare che coesiste tranquillamente con tutti gli altri modi di comunicare, ma è comunque comunicazione.
 E quindi scambio.
 Evolvere le persone all'interno di un rapporto di coppia, evolvere il proprio modo di gestire un rapporto di coppia, crescere insieme, chiamalo come ti pare. Si tratta sempre di mantenere lo scambio comunicativo fra i due soggetti ad un livello sufficientemente alto è profondo da garantire la prosecuzione del rapporto
 Sto parlando forbito soltanto perché ci tengo a non essere frainteso: questi sono pezzi fondamentali di come funziono io
 Tornando al punto del morto di figa, diciamo che come personaggio rappresenta piuttosto bene il motivo per cui il 98% della popolazione femminile dico che non allacci le scarpe a mia moglie:
 Analizziamo il comportamento classico del morto di figa: ti invita a cena in un posto che può essere di due soli tipi: 
1.      bettolaccia (autogrill, trattoria o fai tu), basta che costi poco, ovviamente giustificata dal orrendo assioma del miglior compromesso qualità prezzo
2.      locale figo, non so nemmeno che cosa mi servano da mangiare o da bere l'importante è che costi un sacco di soldi così posso fare la ruota
Ti fa un discorso che può essere di due soli tipi
1.      Luoghi comuni accentrati intorno a lui, tipo 100000 cose che gli sono capitate e mai un punto di vista personale
2.      Luoghi comuni non accentrate intorno a lui, tipo 100000 cose che sono capitate in giro, e mai un punto di vista personale
Se riesci ancora a finirci a letto, sei veramente un'eroina. Oppure hai lasciato su le cuffie del walkman.
Rovesciamo il comportamento classico del morto di figa in chiave femminile:
Si lascia invitare a cena, a teatro, se provi a dire una parola tipo vernissage ti guarda confusa e sospettosa e cerca su google.
Passa il tempo a decidere se la serata stia prendendo il giusto corso in base ai dogmi della Santissima Trinità, ovvero:
1.      Quello che avrebbe fatto mia mamma al posto mio, oppure indifferentemente quello che mia madre non farebbe mai al posto mio ( è uguale, l'importante è che non ci siano mai sfumature)
2.      Quello che avrebbe fatto un personaggio a scelta di sex on the city al posto mio
3.      Un altro a scelta tra un articolo di Cosmopolitan, cinquanta sfumature di quello che ti pare, l'ultima idea geniale dell'amica durante una chiacchierata dal parrucchiere
 Praticamente chissenefrega di chi ho davanti tanto gli uomini sono tutti uguali
TUTTI UGUALI STA CIPPA
 Se ragioni così non ti toccherei neanche con il pisello di un'altro, e guarda che si vede


mistral ha detto:


> Tanto per capire.
> Con tua moglie non hai più rapporti ,ti rifiuta da quel lato o cosa?


risposto dopo


mistral ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po la mia storia.
> Mi sono '' beccata'' le corna perché mio marito riteneva di essere una soecie di Superman e non capiva come io potessi non apprezzarlo al 100% con conseguente calo drastico della libido (da parte mia).Quando Superman si è schiantato al suolo si è reso conto che tutti torti non li avevo. Anzi. Ha posato il costumino e ha cominciato a ragionare sulla realtà e non sulle sue proiezioni fantastiche. Ora da qualche anno le scopate sono riprese come ai bei tempi senza che nessuno dei due pensi di fare un favore all'altro. Ci si desidera perché ci si piace.
> Io indagherei quale tuo lato annienti la libido di tua moglie visto che nel mio periodo buio non avevo certo perso la voglia di fare sesso ,il problema era farlo con lui.


Io indago, ma l’incazzatura resta. Comprendere non significa per forza giustificare.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche il cercare sempre di stupire è un luogo comune non da poco


sorry pupa, io non cerco di stupire, io stupisco...
battute a parte,non hai neanche lontanamente idea quanto sia fastidioso vedere qualcuno stupito quando non ne avevi la minima intenzione, io quelle di solito le chiamo deficienti.Tu non sai quanto abbia perso il cervello appresso a donne intellettuali, sarcastiche, ironiche, e poi, al netto del personaggio...


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Berlusconi per come la vedo io è un morto di figa incastrato nel suo personaggio .Solo che poi si diventa ridicoli.

ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché non riesce a stupirsi di te?
Avrà pure un sentire questa donna o le basta la scopata a Natale e ferragosto?
Credo in parte di aver capito che cosa la castra.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sorry pupa, io non cerco di stupire, io stupisco...
> battute a parte,non hai neanche lontanamente idea quanto sia fastidioso vedere qualcuno stupito quando non ne avevi la minima intenzione, io quelle di solito le chiamo deficienti.Tu non sai quanto abbia perso il cervello appresso a donne intellettuali, sarcastiche, ironiche, e poi, al netto del personaggio...


Stupiscimi!
Io ti trovo noioso.
Continui a girare intorno. Cos'è che ti fa sentire sbagliato? 
Non tirare fuori anche la cultura cattolica primo perché non ce l'ha più nessuno (a parte te:carneval e poi perché descrivi un mondo che ne è certamente lontano.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Berlusconi per come la vedo io è un morto di figa incastrato nel suo personaggio .Solo che poi si diventa ridicoli.
> 
> ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché non riesce a stupirsi di te?
> Avrà pure un sentire questa donna o le basta la scopata a Natale e ferragosto?
> Credo in parte di aver capito che cosa la castra.


beata te...
che centra il Berlusca? Lui è lo stereotipo quintessenziale, però. Su questo hai ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupiscimi!
> Io ti trovo noioso.
> Continui a girare intorno. Cos'è che ti fa sentire sbagliato?
> Non tirare fuori anche la cultura cattolica primo perché non ce l'ha più nessuno (a parte te:carneval e poi perché descrivi un mondo che ne è certamente lontano.


Senti Brunetta, non ti offendere ma secondo me sei un pochino troppo concentrata sul tuo ombelico. Ho la vaga impressione che tu di tutto il post non ci abbia capito una cippa. Chi cavolo ha scritto in qualunque posto che mi sento sbagliato? Sto (quasi) divinamente bene come sto. L'unico sentimento fuori posto, visto e considerato che per il comune sentire, che ho chiamato morale cattolica per fare prima, è il fatto che oltre a essere il traditore, sono pure incazzato con mia moglie perché è diventata divertente & stimolante più o meno come l'amministratore di condominio quando legge il bilancio.
 Questo non vuol dire che io mi strugga di sofferenza tipo giovane Werther, se no starei dallo psichiatra, non sa scrivere su un forum nei ritagli di tempo.
 Hai un punto di vista su questo, o no? Sennò #graziearcazzo che mi trovi noioso


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e comunque la fetish paperella è simpatica...anche se la ball gag rossa...:carneval:


le paperelle vibranti per il bagnetto sono un must.
c'è chi le colleziona come facevamo noi coi puffi
*​*http://www.bigteazetoys.com/project/i-rub-my-duckie/


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Ripeto la domanda.
Ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché ha esaurito lo stupore con te?
Rimango  dell'idea che tu sia un traditore seriale ,lo saresti anche nel caso che al mondo il 100% delle donne non fosse degna di allacciare le scarpe a tua moglie.
Cerchi semplicemente una scusa  al tuo agire,tanto è vero che tradisci anche all'inizio di una storie a e non solo quando ti viene a noia.Sei incazzato con te e non con lei  ,hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa sentire sbagliato oppure vecchio se ti adagi,se non giri a mille ma nulla può girare a mille per sempre e quando questo accade la botta è solo più forte.
Cio che traspare dai tuoi scritti è un sessismo pazzesco.Tu parti da una vagina e poi se proprio devi guardi se attorno ad essa c'è qualcosa.
Basi la tua autostima sul numero delle donne oggettivamente facili che approfittano della tua disponibilità scopando con te dopo due ore .."ci cascano",usando parole tue ma tralasci il fatto che se loro ci cascano,lo fanno su un inganno,tu fingi di essere ciò che non sei e loro "ci cascano"e questo ti fa sentire superiore alla bella addormentata che hai a casa che in tante pagine scritte hai saputo solo definire una mancata pantera da letto....immagino che se tua moglie non è così intelligente come dici percepisca il tuo modo di fare anche solo a livello di sensazioni e noterà di sicuro che il tuo metro di apprezzamento si basa su quante volte te la da.
Evidentemente lei ,molto intelligente non ci casca e qualcosa di te la spegne più che stupirla.Forse la tua banalità da vitellone anni 60.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

... Ma quindi, se sei appagato dalla tua vita, cosa cerchi da un confronto qui dentro?Cioè.... Ci stai solo dicendo che esistono motivazioni (non giustificazioni) per le quali si tradisce ma non si lascia?


----------



## Tessa (6 Agosto 2016)

La noia della presunzione.


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> le paperelle vibranti per il bagnetto sono un must.
> c'è chi le colleziona come facevamo noi coi puffi
> *​*http://www.bigteazetoys.com/project/i-rub-my-duckie/


Sì vabbè..un must..esagerato! 

...simpatiche, caruccie...ma noiosette eh! .

forse per giocattare ecco...ma forse...:carneval:


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda.
> Ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché ha esaurito lo stupore con te?
> Rimango  dell'idea che tu sia un traditore seriale ,lo saresti anche nel caso che al mondo il 100% delle donne non fosse degna di allacciare le scarpe a tua moglie.
> Cerchi semplicemente una scusa  al tuo agire,tanto è vero che tradisci anche all'inizio di una storie a e non solo quando ti viene a noia.Sei incazzato con te e non con lei  ,hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa sentire sbagliato oppure vecchio se ti adagi,se non giri a mille ma nulla può girare a mille per sempre e quando questo accade la botta è solo più forte.
> ...


Immagino che Arcistufo dirà che sbagli. Oppure no 

Ma io ti avrei dato un verde. Potendo. Consideralo fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda.
> Ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché ha esaurito lo stupore con te?
> Rimango  dell'idea che tu sia un traditore seriale ,lo saresti anche nel caso che al mondo il 100% delle donne non fosse degna di allacciare le scarpe a tua moglie.
> Cerchi semplicemente una scusa  al tuo agire,tanto è vero che tradisci anche all'inizio di una storie a e non solo quando ti viene a noia.Sei incazzato con te e non con lei  ,hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa sentire sbagliato oppure vecchio se ti adagi,se non giri a mille ma nulla può girare a mille per sempre e quando questo accade la botta è solo più forte.
> ...


Il dubbio di cascarci lui non lo sfiora, convinto che si tratti di una questione di conquistare e non di relazionarsi.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda.
> Ma a tua moglie hai chiesto perché ha esaurito lo stupore con te?
> Rimango dell'idea che tu sia un traditore seriale ,lo saresti anche nel caso che al mondo il 100% delle donne non fosse degna di allacciare le scarpe a tua moglie.
> Cerchi semplicemente una scusa al tuo agire,tanto è vero che tradisci anche all'inizio di una storie a e non solo quando ti viene a noia.Sei incazzato con te e non con lei ,hai qualcosa dentro che ti fa sentire sbagliato oppure vecchio se ti adagi,se non giri a mille ma nulla può girare a mille per sempre e quando questo accade la botta è solo più forte.
> ...


Guarda Mistral, nel tuo ragionamento non mi ci ritrovo proprio perché parte da un punto di vista sbagliato. Il sessismo non c'entra niente, sto parlando delle mie esperienze, poi capita che in base una convergenza casuale difatti, io sia nato maschio. Credo però che se fossi stato donna sarebbe stato esattamente la stessa cosa. Secondo punto, io in realtà di sesso fin qui ne ho parlato molto poco. È un problema che ha a che fare più che altro con una visione del mondo, che tra l'altro è molto simile a quella che tu mi stai esplicitando nei tuoi post, in base alla quale uomini e donne non sarebbero altro che stereotipi, o poco ci manca.
Il primo errore che fai, é pensare che la risposta ai miei comportamenti si trovi nei moti d'animo profondi che agirono mia moglie. Quali che siano i suoi moti d'animo, anche se ritengo di saperlo molto bene, in realtà ha ben poco a che fare con questa discussione. Il mio non è un processo alle intenzioni, perlomeno non alle sue.
Il motivo per cui ritengo sia più conveniente tradirla piuttosto che lasciarla, o ancora cercare di sbattersi per ricostruire il rapporto, non è un problema di fatica né di soldi, il motivo è semplicemente che questo faccia meno male a tutti. Oltre ad essere la mia opinione, è esattamente come ho deciso di gestire la mia vita da un punto di vista pratico, pertanto faccio così e continuerò a farlo.
Ora, possiamo passare a quello che mi interessa?
Non credo che in questo forum sia obbligatorio rispondere, per cui se non ti va di ascoltarmi, basta lasciare perdere il 3D, mica ti vengo a cercare a casa
La situazione è tranquilla, e i moti d'animo sono tutti interni.
C'è una situazione di rapporto di coppia che si è completamente appiattita sul rapporto familiare, c'è una situazione di mole di cose da fare che non viene mai tenuta a bada a sufficienza per ricreare le scintille che c'erano, e non parlo solo di sesso (meglio ribadirlo, visto che qui pare che ci sia la Boldrini in giro).
C'è una donna che è diventata moglie e madre, e non credo che abbia tempo voglia di tornare indietro
Secondo me lei nel ruolo di moglie e madre ci sta un gran bene
Io sono il male perché al mio posto il 98% degli uomini si sentirebbe baciato dalla fortuna visto che potrebbe avere tutto, ma siccome sono uno sporco ingrato nei confronti della vita, mi rode.
E sto cercando di capire il perché
Secondo maxi punto della conversazione ad minchiam:
Io recupero solo ragazze facili. Non ti offendere ma nel mio mondo, visto che non vediamo più ai tempi dell'Inghilterra vittoriana, una donna che dopo due ore vorrebbe venire a letto con me ma siccome Il grande libro della vita impone di darla dal secondo appuntamento in poi, gira la conversazione in modo tale da dare l'impressione che abbia perso interesse, così l'uomo si incaponisce e ci riprova, non ha semplicemente spazio.
È proprio il fatto stesso di lasciarsi andare che rende la donna attraente.
Per come ragiono io, una parte inscindibile della capacità di una donna di attrarre il maschio è esattamente dare l'impressione di andare a corrente.
La principessa nella torre, il drago da ammazzare, non sono nient'altro che il preludio alla donna in ciabatte coi bigodini in testa che ti aspetta con le bollette in mano, oppure poverine sono il sottoprodotto di un'educazione idiota, ma comunque colpevoli perché non hanno fatto nulla per superarla.
Per cui no, non sono ragazze facili, sono donne libere ed intellettualmente oneste.
Secondo punto, l'inganno.
Ma de che?
L'unica cosa su cui mento ogni tanto é sul fatto di essere padre, perché quello blocca molto di più del fatto di essere sposato. Per tutto il resto non ci penso per niente a vendermi diverso da come sono, considerando che è proprio quella la mia arma vincente
Terzo punto della cantonata: mia moglie è molto intelligente, ma razionalità e sentimenti sono su due pianeti completamente diversi. Il mio parametro non si basa su quante volte lei me la dà, ma su quello che c'è prima, quello che c'è durante, quello che c'è dopo. Soprattutto si basa su come arriviamo a letto.
Per inciso l'espressione te la dà è orribile e, quella sì, sessista da morire.
Tirando le somme, in quello che hai scritto non mi ci ritrovo per niente. Grazie lo stesso per il tempo che mi hai dedicato.


Foglia ha detto:


> ... Ma quindi, se sei appagato dalla tua vita, cosa cerchi da un confronto qui dentro?Cioè.... Ci stai solo dicendo che esistono motivazioni (non giustificazioni) per le quali si tradisce ma non si lascia?


No, l'ho scritto sopra, c'è un tarlo che mi rode e sto cercando di capire di che si tratta


Tessa ha detto:


> La noia della presunzione.


Eccheccepossofà? Non sono io che sono strafigo, è la concorrenza che fa schifo


ipazia ha detto:


> Sì vabbè..un must..esagerato!
> ...simpatiche, caruccie...ma noiosette eh! .
> forse per giocattare ecco...ma forse...


Sempre meglio del doccino :rotfl:


Divì ha detto:


> Immagino che Arcistufo dirà che sbagli. Oppure no
> Ma io ti avrei dato un verde. Potendo. Consideralo fatto.


Idem c.s.
per inciso, qui non è questione di sesso.
se il 99% dei suoi messaggi è "ciao amore, ti ho fatto la pasta fredda pomodorini biologici olive sgombro e capperi"
la risposta NATURALE è 

quanto sei carina e gentile
grazie amore
hai rotto il cazzo te e i pomodorini biologici. Quelli falli alla nana e usciamo, così forse parliamo d'altro
ma forse la 3 è sessista...


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti Brunetta, non ti offendere ma secondo me sei un pochino troppo concentrata sul tuo ombelico. Ho la vaga impressione che tu di tutto il post non ci abbia capito una cippa. Chi cavolo ha scritto in qualunque posto che mi sento sbagliato? Sto (quasi) divinamente bene come sto. L'unico sentimento fuori posto, visto e considerato che per il comune sentire, che ho chiamato morale cattolica per fare prima, è il fatto che oltre a essere il traditore, sono pure incazzato con mia moglie perché è diventata divertente & stimolante più o meno come l'amministratore di condominio quando legge il bilancio.
> Questo non vuol dire che io mi strugga di sofferenza tipo giovane Werther, se no starei dallo psichiatra, non sa scrivere su un forum nei ritagli di tempo.
> Hai un punto di vista su questo, o no? Sennò #graziearcazzo che mi trovi noioso


Vedi, secondo me il problema è che sei innamorato di tua moglie, ma lei non è come la vorresti. Tu sei un drogato dell' adrenalina, (perdona la semplificazione). Se tua moglie fosse una persona assatanata del sesso, vogliosa di sperimentazione e di novità tu non avresti nessun bisogno di bere da altre fontane. Purtroppo la realtà è diversa, tua moglie  si è fermata mentre tu corri e quel che è peggio non è minimamente interessata a riprendere a correre, e tu pensi che questa cosa sia "contro di te". Non è vero ma per come sei fatto ti sembra di si, perciò ti vendichi di quello che consideri il suo disamore cercando altrove.
Il problema secondo me sei tu, non lei, ma è una mia ipotesi dal momento che non vi conosco per niente.
Ti manca l' epica di coppia, la freddezza ha forse sostituito la confidenza e la complicità?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio di cascarci lui non lo sfiora, convinto che si tratti di una questione di conquistare e non di relazionarsi.


sono la stessa cosa. Cambia la qualità umana di chi interagisce, ma conquistare e relazionarsi allo scopo di conquistare sono la stessa, identica cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi, secondo me il problema è che sei innamorato di tua moglie, ma lei non è come la vorresti. Tu sei un drogato dell' adrenalina, (perdona la semplificazione). Se tua moglie fosse una persona assatanata del sesso, vogliosa di sperimentazione e di novità tu non avresti nessun bisogno di bere da altre fontane. Purtroppo la realtà è diversa, tua moglie  si è fermata mentre tu corri e quel che è peggio non è minimamente interessata a riprendere a correre, e tu pensi che questa cosa sia "contro di te". Non è vero ma per come sei fatto ti sembra di si, perciò ti vendichi di quello che consideri il suo disamore cercando altrove.
> Il problema secondo me sei tu, non lei, ma è una mia ipotesi dal momento che non vi conosco per niente.
> Ti manca l' epica di coppia, la freddezza ha forse sostituito la confidenza e la complicità?


99% corretto, ma non è solo sesso


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 99% corretto, ma non è solo sesso


ok ma quell' 1%, quella parte non genitale che cerchi e che non trovi la sapresti descrivere a noi?


----------



## bettypage (6 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi, secondo me il problema è che sei innamorato di tua moglie, ma lei non è come la vorresti. Tu sei un drogato dell' adrenalina, (perdona la semplificazione). Se tua moglie fosse una persona assatanata del sesso, vogliosa di sperimentazione e di novità tu non avresti nessun bisogno di bere da altre fontane. Purtroppo la realtà è diversa, tua moglie  si è fermata mentre tu corri e quel che è peggio non è minimamente interessata a riprendere a correre, e tu pensi che questa cosa sia "contro di te". Non è vero ma per come sei fatto ti sembra di si, perciò ti vendichi di quello che consideri il suo disamore cercando altrove.
> Il problema secondo me sei tu, non lei, ma è una mia ipotesi dal momento che non vi conosco per niente.
> Ti manca l' epica di coppia, la freddezza ha forse sostituito la confidenza e la complicità?


Coaa intendi con epica di coppia?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> ok ma quell' 1%, quella parte non genitale che cerchi e che non trovi la sapresti descrivere a noi?


mi sono espresso male, il rapporto tra sesso e non sesso (ammesso che tale distinzione possa avere un senso) non è 99 & 1%.
mi trovo molto d'accordo sull'impostazione, sull'adrenalina, sull'epica di coppia (espressione bellissima) e finora con la tua analisi mi ci sono ritrovato al 99%. La parte sessuale è meglio levarla dal discorso perchè è fuorviante.
Qui il punto focale sono le attenzioni, il come vengono espresse, la banalità e tante altre cose, ma il sesso è marginale. 
è tutto molto "non genitale" in realtà.
E, a dirtela tutta, si scopa abbastanza anche con la consorte...


----------



## ipazia (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre meglio del doccino :rotfl:



Il doccino?.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti se l'alternativa è il doccino....ti credo le paperelle!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Avevo letto che scopavi con lei ad ogni congiunzione astrale,ora è abbastanza .boh.
Penso semplicemente che tu sia a prescindere da tua moglie un traditore seriale ,tradivi prima,tradivi da fidanzato all'inizio ,durante e dopo,sei come un cavallo che per correre deve avere il fantino che lo frusta a sangue,senza quel fantino non funzioni quindi cerchi colpevoli.
O non ti sai spiegare bene oppure sei davvero così noioso nella tua ossessione del su di giri sempre e comunque.
Le caratteristiche che tu cerchi in un rapporto le puoi solo trovare in storie come quelle che inanelli fuori casa,la vita reale e quotidiana deve far posto a tali e tante incombenze contingenti che a volte non si trovano energie sufficienti per altro.
Visto che in questi 27 anni avrai sicuramente conosciuto donne strepitose ,che ci fai ancora con tua moglie.Hai forse paura di scoprire che anche la panterona che ti ha lasciato credere chissà cosa,quando non sarai più una novità sarai la solita minestra?
Se sei convinto di aver "beccati" quella sbagliata perché forte delle tue convinzioni non ti butti su quella giusta?
Se poi tua moglie è così intelligente come fa a farsi sfuggire il fatto che la tradisci da 27 anni? Non dirmi che anche lì il merito sia tuo perché sei troppo furbo perché non è credibile.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Avevo letto che scopavi con lei ad ogni congiunzione astrale,ora è abbastanza .boh.
> Penso semplicemente che tu sia a prescindere da tua moglie un traditore seriale ,tradivi prima,tradivi da fidanzato all'inizio ,durante e dopo,sei come un cavallo che per correre deve avere il fantino che lo frusta a sangue,senza quel fantino non funzioni quindi cerchi colpevoli.
> O non ti sai spiegare bene oppure sei davvero così noioso nella tua ossessione del su di giri sempre e comunque.
> Le caratteristiche che tu cerchi in un rapporto le puoi solo trovare in storie come quelle che inanelli fuori casa,la vita reale e quotidiana deve far posto a tali e tante incombenze contingenti che a volte non si trovano energie sufficienti per altro.
> ...


Niente, solo stereotipi. E per giunta pure gli stereotipi tuoi. Mamma mia che palle. Se ti annoio così tanto nelle mie ossessioni, perché ti sprechi ancora a rispondermi? Probabilmente più che un traditore seriale, non sono un monogamo di natura, anche se mi piacerebbe.
Probabilmente sarà vero che non mi so spiegare bene? In realtà è difficile ridurre a un po' di post quello che scatta, o non scatta tra due persone. Perché sto con mia moglie lo ho scritto in lungo e in largo.
Ebbene sì, ho conosciuto donne che ritengo strepitose. È la migliore me la sono pure sposata. 7 anni e non 27 anni fa.
Mia moglie, come ti ho spiegato, è molto intelligente, liberissima di non crederci. Peccato che per capire alcune cose bisogna avere un'empatia e una sensibilità di cui lei è priva. Detto questo ovviamente è chiaro che io sia un c**** di genio. Sono altrettanto sicuro però, che se ti guardi in giro in questo forum, di storie di mogli cascate dal pero, che magari hanno scoperto tutto quando il marito gli ha sbattuto in faccia la realtà, le troverai. E non credo siano tutte delle povere imbecilli

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Ciao, le corna sono colpa di chi le fa...che poi i motivi per cui si arrivi a quel punto dipendano anche dall'altro, in molti casi, ma non sempre, è un altro discorso. Non è sbagliato né chi tradisce né chi viene tradito. Per me sbaglia chi rimane in un matrimonio dove non c'è più amore ma solo affetto. Capisco i problemi finanziari, ma in quel caso uno può vivere da separati in casa, ma, sempre in questo caso (come sempre), ci deve essere chiarezza...e nemmeno il rimanere separati in casa deve essere eterno, figli o non figli.


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 99% corretto, ma non è solo sesso


certo. È l'epica della coppia che ti manca. Che comprende anche il sesso (il "vostro" modo di fare sesso), ma anche la complicità, l'intimità e, guarda un po', l'amicizia. Per questo mi domando come vede tua moglie il vostro rapporto e il matrimonio in generale. Non per tutti l'amicizia e la complicità ne sono elementi indispensabili.

per te parrebbe di si.

Solo che vedi la soluzione non esiste.


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente, solo stereotipi. E per giunta pure gli stereotipi tuoi. Mamma mia che palle. Se ti annoio così tanto nelle mie ossessioni, perché ti sprechi ancora a rispondermi? Probabilmente più che un traditore seriale, non sono un monogamo di natura, anche se mi piacerebbe.
> Probabilmente sarà vero che non mi so spiegare bene? In realtà è difficile ridurre a un po' di post quello che scatta, o non scatta tra due persone. Perché sto con mia moglie lo ho scritto in lungo e in largo.
> Ebbene sì, ho conosciuto donne che ritengo strepitose. È la migliore me la sono pure sposata. 7 anni e non 27 anni fa.
> Mia moglie, come ti ho spiegato, è molto intelligente, liberissima di non crederci. Peccato che per capire alcune cose bisogna avere un'empatia e una sensibilità di cui lei è priva. Detto questo ovviamente è chiaro che io sia un c**** di genio. Sono altrettanto sicuro però, che se ti guardi in giro in questo forum, di storie di mogli cascate dal pero, che magari hanno scoperto tutto quando il marito gli ha sbattuto in faccia la realtà, le troverai. E non credo siano tutte delle povere imbecilli
> ...


A me pare che lo stereotipo del vitellone lo incarni tu e sembra che vantartene ti faccia sentire bene.
Non credo tu cerchi una soluzione perché se ti sei sposato la meglio e nonostante tutto le cose dal tuo punto di vista non vanno ,non capisco perché stai fermo in quel posto.
Hai detto di aver scritto il motivo per cui stai con lei.A parte il fatto che sia meglio del 98%della popolazione femminile vivente non ho letto altro.Evidentemente fai parte di quel 2% di persone a cui lei non va bene nonostante la perfezione.
Fatti una ragione del fatto che su di lei non sortisci l'effetto WOW e mettiti alla ricerca della donna dei tuoi sogni perché la definizione di mummia senza empatia,senza spinta sessuale nei tuoi confronti ,ferma come un bradipo,accudente e bigotta identifica anche te che ci stai assieme.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ciao, le corna sono colpa di chi le fa...che poi i motivi per cui si arrivi a quel punto dipendano anche dall'altro, in molti casi, ma non sempre, è un altro discorso. Non è sbagliato né chi tradisce né chi viene tradito. Per me sbaglia chi rimane in un matrimonio dove non c'è più amore ma solo affetto. Capisco i problemi finanziari, ma in quel caso uno può vivere da separati in casa, ma, sempre in questo caso (come sempre), ci deve essere chiarezza...e nemmeno il rimanere separati in casa deve essere eterno, figli o non figli.


Io penso che prima di far terminare una unione in cui l'amore si è trasformato in affetto occorra riflettere tanto. Perché l'amore col tempo tende inevitabilmente a virare. Ma se quel che resta sono i figli, e l'affetto appunto, be'... Direi che c'è da riflettere ben oltre eventuali problemi finanziari, secondo me.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso che prima di far terminare una unione in cui l'amore si è trasformato in affetto occorra riflettere tanto. Perché l'amore col tempo tende inevitabilmente a virare. Ma se quel che resta sono i figli, e l'affetto appunto, be'... Direi che c'è da riflettere ben oltre eventuali problemi finanziari, secondo me.


Non ho mica detto che è una decisione da prendere in 30 sec...ma dal momento che uno se ne rende conto, per me deve prendere una decisione. L'innamoramento vira in amore...l'amore vira in varie sfumature, più o meno mature. Ma se l'amore vira in affetto secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va. I miei per esempio hanno attraversato millemila problemi ma si amano ancora, non è solo affetto. Io credo in questo tipo di amore.
I problemi finanziari li ha nominati lui, rispondevo a questo. Idem per i figli, per me non si deve rimanere per i figli.


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda Mistral, nel tuo ragionamento non mi ci ritrovo proprio perché parte da un punto di vista sbagliato. Il sessismo non c'entra niente, sto parlando delle mie esperienze, poi capita che in base una convergenza casuale difatti, io sia nato maschio. Credo però che se fossi stato donna sarebbe stato esattamente la stessa cosa. Secondo punto, io in realtà di sesso fin qui ne ho parlato molto poco. È un problema che ha a che fare più che altro con una visione del mondo, che tra l'altro è molto simile a quella che tu mi stai esplicitando nei tuoi post, in base alla quale uomini e donne non sarebbero altro che stereotipi, o poco ci manca.
> Il primo errore che fai, é pensare che la risposta ai miei comportamenti si trovi nei moti d'animo profondi che agirono mia moglie. Quali che siano i suoi moti d'animo, anche se ritengo di saperlo molto bene, in realtà ha ben poco a che fare con questa discussione. Il mio non è un processo alle intenzioni, perlomeno non alle sue.
> Il motivo per cui ritengo sia più conveniente tradirla piuttosto che lasciarla, o ancora cercare di sbattersi per ricostruire il rapporto, non è un problema di fatica né di soldi, il motivo è semplicemente che questo faccia meno male a tutti. Oltre ad essere la mia opinione, è esattamente come ho deciso di gestire la mia vita da un punto di vista pratico, pertanto faccio così e continuerò a farlo.
> Ora, possiamo passare a quello che mi interessa?
> ...


Perche non le dici "hai rotto il cazzo te e i tuoi pomodorini biologici " invece di  fingere di essere appagato ?


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che è una decisione da prendere in 30 sec...ma dal momento che uno se ne rende conto, per me deve prendere una decisione. L'innamoramento vira in amore...l'amore vira in varie sfumature, più o meno mature. Ma se l'amore vira in affetto secondo me c'è qualcosa che non va. I miei per esempio hanno attraversato millemila problemi ma si amano ancora, non è solo affetto. Io credo in questo tipo di amore.
> I problemi finanziari li ha nominati lui, rispondevo a questo. Idem per i figli, per me non si deve rimanere per i figli.


Non saprei. Personalmente se il mio matrimonio fosse scivolato nell'affetto non sarei neanche approdata qui


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non saprei. Personalmente se il mio matrimonio fosse scivolato nell'affetto non sarei neanche approdata qui



Il tuo non è scivolato in affetto, e sono molto contenta per te.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Il tuo non è scivolato in affetto, e sono molto contenta per te.


Io invece quell'affetto non posso fare a meno di rimpiangerlo.....


----------



## Piperita (6 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece quell'affetto non posso fare a meno di rimpiangerlo.....


L'affetto è importante nella coppia se i coniugi hanno 70 anni, se invece ne hanno 30 o 40 l'affetto non può bastare


----------



## Piperita (6 Agosto 2016)

Rispondendo alla domanda iniziale di arcistufo...
La colpa sta sempre nel mezzo. Chi subisce le corna, agli occhi del mondo, è la vittima, chi le fa è il carnefice ma le sfumature che ci stanno in mezzo nessuno riesce a coglierle.

Se una persona esce fuori dalla coppia evidentemente all'interno non trova quello che cerca, ma a sua volta, l'altro potrebbe non soddisfare i bisogni della coppia perché magari è stanco o non è più innamorato.
Fa comodo a tutti mantenere l'apparenza di famiglia felice ma in fondo ognuno è andato per i fatti suoi e non ci si trova più perché non ci si vuole trovare.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> L'affetto è importante nella coppia se i coniugi hanno 70 anni, se invece ne hanno 30 o 40 l'affetto non può bastare


Magari non basta. Ma e' una base. Anche per separarsi. E soprattutto per i figli. Te ne accorgi quando manca.


----------



## Tulipmoon (6 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece quell'affetto non posso fare a meno di rimpiangerlo.....


ah ok, da come avevi scritto avevo capito che le cose erano andate diversamente. In questo caso ovviamente mi dispiace. Ma appunto io non accetterei di vivere insieme per affetto. Vorrei avere la possibilità di trovare la felicità e l'amore anche se sarebbe dura.


----------



## Piperita (6 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Magari non basta. Ma e' una base. Anche per separarsi. E soprattutto per i figli. Te ne accorgi quando manca.


Guarda preferirei niente che non l'affetto tipo vecchietti, quello ti fa solo rodere dentro e ti blocca, perché no sia mai che si possa fare del male ad una persona che mostra affetto per te. Molto meglio i sentimenti netti, così puoi agire di conseguenza senza  rimorsi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Rispondendo alla domanda iniziale di arcistufo...
> La colpa sta sempre nel mezzo. Chi subisce le corna, agli occhi del mondo, è la vittima, chi le fa è il carnefice ma le sfumature che ci stanno in mezzo nessuno riesce a coglierle.
> 
> Se una persona esce fuori dalla coppia evidentemente all'interno non trova quello che cerca, ma a sua volta, l'altro potrebbe non soddisfare i bisogni della coppia perché magari è stanco o non è più innamorato.
> Fa comodo a tutti mantenere l'apparenza di famiglia felice ma in fondo ognuno è andato per i fatti suoi e non ci si trova più perché non ci si vuole trovare.


Non ci si VUOLE trovare, dici bene.
È necessaria la volontà, un po' di fatica per trovare la novità in chi sembra sempre uguale. È quello che dice Recalcati.
Però dice anche che bisogna riuscire a trovare cose dentro di sé. 
Se si cerca in giro ci si allontana da sé.
Guardo se trovo dove lo dice.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

Il desiderio dell’Altro è il desiderio di avere un valore per l’Altro, quindi appunto un riconoscimento di sé attraverso la constatazione di quel valore.
Arriviamo così al nodo centrale del discorso amoroso: il mio desiderio di te passa per il desiderio che tu hai di me. Ma il desiderio è anche il desiderio di avere un proprio desiderio: la nevrosi – ci dice Recalcati – tende a schiacciarci sulla ricerca del riconoscimento ignorando la differenziazione tra noi e l’Altro. Nodo, quest’ultimo, fondamentale nel dipanarsi del discorso amoroso. Qui Recalcati, riprendendo Lacan, sottolinea la differenza abissale tra uomo e donna. Il desiderio sessuale maschile risponde a una struttura di tipo narcisistico, concentrato com’è su una parte, qualunque essa sia, del corpo femminile. Per Recalcati questo è “il tratto “idiota” del godimento fallico, godimento che si appoggia alla presenza feticistica dell’oggetto”. Diverso è l’atteggiamento della donna, il cui desiderio è essenzialmente domanda d’amore, di parole d’amore, “parole che talvolta la brutalità acefala del godimento fallico tende a ritenere superflue”. Scatta così inevitabile il corto circuito fra uomo e donna, due continenti – ci dice Recalcati – destinati alla deriva per reciproca inconciliabilità. Il rapporto uomo-donna può funzionare solo se l’uomo sa andare oltre il suo bisogno metonimico di una parte del corpo per il tutto o se la donna trova la forza di prestarsi al gioco dell’uomo trovando godimento nella propria posizione di oggetto del desiderio maschile.
Libro non sempre agevole per la complessità del linguaggio, “Ritratti del desiderio”di M. Recalcati.


----------



## Foglia (6 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda preferirei niente che non l'affetto tipo vecchietti, quello ti fa solo rodere dentro e ti blocca, perché no sia mai che si possa fare del male ad una persona che mostra affetto per te. Molto meglio i sentimenti netti, così puoi agire di conseguenza senza  rimorsi


Io dico che l'affetto ti fa considerare l'altro con rispetto. In qualsiasi frangente. Anche in sede di separazione. Se manca, vivi peggio. In ogni ipotesi di vita che non sia il più lontano possibile da quella persona. Perché se invece devi averci a che fare lo vorresti, quell'affetto. A soccorrerti. Termino qui perché mi intristisco


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

Va bene tutto ma lui vuole che il suo discorso venga epurato dalla componente sessuale .Vorrei sapere cosa trova di intellettualmente stimolante in donne con cui vuole evidentemente solo sesso perché non mi sembra che ogni volta imbastisca la trama per una relazione seria mettendosi a nudo per quello che è (omette anche di essere padre).Su quali piani lo stimolano donne con cui non condivide praticamente nulla se non chiacchiere ad effetto.Si prende  solo quello ma non vuole che noi lo si pensi quando in realtà è chiaro che la conquista sessuale per lui è la cartina tornasole del valore che da a se stesso.(stupisco,sono figo,gli altri non offrono ciò che offro io,le frego con le parole giuste e ci cascano)
Anche il termine "traditore seriale" non gli piace e lo cambia con "non monogamo di natura" (spiegatemi la differenza perché non ci arrivo).
Sta vivendo di surrogati ,ovvio che cominci a fargli male un po il fegato.


----------



## spleen (6 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Coaa intendi con epica di coppia?





Divì ha detto:


> certo. È l'epica della coppia che ti manca. Che comprende anche il sesso (il "vostro" modo di fare sesso), ma anche la complicità, l'intimità e, guarda un po', l'amicizia. Per questo mi domando come vede tua moglie il vostro rapporto e il matrimonio in generale. Non per tutti l'amicizia e la complicità ne sono elementi indispensabili.
> 
> per te parrebbe di si.
> 
> Solo che vedi la soluzione non esiste.


Vi cito entrambe perchè c'è la domanda e la risposta. La paternità (anzi maternità) dell 'espressione Epica di coppia appartiene a Divi, io ovviamente la ho fatta mia e interiorizzata rapidamente e la uso senza copyright perchè dopo aver lungamente cercato una espressione che riuscisse a sintetizzare una situazione la ho trovata in questa piccola frase di Divi che non finirò mai di ringraziare. 

Divi, il copyright è ormai scaduto, ti avverto che da questo momento mi sentirò libero di utilizzare questa espressione senza citarti ulteriormente, ti ho già invidiato a sufficienza per averla scovata.  :carneval::carneval::carneval::bye:


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi cito entrambe perchè c'è la domanda e la risposta. La paternità (anzi maternità) dell 'espressione Epica di coppia appartiene a Divi, io ovviamente la ho fatta mia e interiorizzata rapidamente e la uso senza copyright perchè dopo aver lungamente cercato una espressione che riuscisse a sintetizzare una situazione la ho trovata in questa piccola frase di Divi che non finirò mai di ringraziare.
> 
> Divi, il copyright è ormai scaduto, ti avverto che da questo momento mi sentirò libero di utilizzare questa espressione senza citarti ulteriormente, ti ho già invidiato a sufficienza per averla scovata.  :carneval::carneval::carneval::bye:


Sei libero, amico mio :up:


----------



## oro.blu (6 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che si instaura un rapporto: con l'aridità imperante che regna in giro, non concedere un po' di se stessi e esattamente ciò che fa la differenza tra lo squallido quadratico medio e qualcuno che ha ancora qualcosa da dire.
> Per venire al secondo punto, ho già scritto sopra che il 98% delle donne al mondo secondo me a mia moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa. Ma non è che io non abbia dato possibilità a nessuna, è proprio un problema oggettivo. Che ti devo dire, sarà che sono zoccola dentro...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sai cosa trovo deprimente in te? Non il fatto che tu voglia farti più donne possibili. O che cerchi avventura complicità. Qul brivido caldo della prima volta o l'eccitazione di farlo magari in un posto proibito.
Mi infastidisce che poi torni a casa da mogliettina tua. Come nulla fosse. Le sorridi e magari le fai credere di essere felice.
Ti coltivi il porto sicuro dove tornare quando non riuscirai più a prendere nuove prede. E allora tirerai i remi in barca e fari finta di essere sempre stato l'uomo e il marito perfetto.... Solo questo mi fa rabbia!


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2016)

Forse ti è già stato chiesto..." ma non hai mai proposto una terapia di coppia?"


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Sai cosa trovo deprimente in te? Non il fatto che tu voglia farti più donne possibili. O che cerchi avventura complicità. Qul brivido caldo della prima volta o l'eccitazione di farlo magari in un posto proibito.
> Mi infastidisce che poi torni a casa da mogliettina tua. Come nulla fosse. Le sorridi e magari le fai credere di essere felice.
> Ti coltivi il porto sicuro dove tornare quando non riuscirai più a prendere nuove prede. E allora tirerai i remi in barca e fari finta di essere sempre stato l'uomo e il marito perfetto.... Solo questo mi fa rabbia!


Ma no dai,non essere così dura.A lui piace solo cambiare il nome alle cose,mettere la purga sullo zuccherino.
Che ci può fare se lui è troppo avanti rispetto agli altri uomini che non ci sanno fare ,e che ci può fare se anche sua moglie è avanti al 98% della popolazione femminile mondiale.Ha solo il problema che anche se lei è super a lui non piace e lui a lei sembra ispirare solo cenette bio/salutiste.Due fuoriclasse che non si pigliano manco per niente.
Pero non glielo dice che i pomodorini bio lo fanno andare di corpo altrimenti lei ci starebbe male  cosi lei continua a propinarglieli amorevolmente.


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Forse ti è già stato chiesto..." ma non hai mai proposto una terapia di coppia?"


Ma a me pare che lui manco riveli a lei ciò che non gli va.
Visto che la moglie sembra essere una persona intelligente ,magari se lui smettesse di dire "che amore che sei" magari riuscirebbero e venire incontro alle loro esigenze.


----------



## patroclo (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma a me pare che lui manco riveli a lei ciò che non gli va.
> Visto che la moglie sembra essere una persona intelligente ,magari se lui smettesse di dire "che amore che sei" magari riuscirebbero e venire incontro alle loro esigenze.


......e pensare che lo davo come un passaggio scontato


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......e pensare che lo davo come un passaggio scontato


......


----------



## oro.blu (6 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no dai,non essere così dura.A lui piace solo cambiare il nome alle cose,mettere la purga sullo zuccherino.
> Che ci può fare se lui è troppo avanti rispetto agli altri uomini che non ci sanno fare ,e che ci può fare se anche sua moglie è avanti al 98% della popolazione femminile mondiale.Ha solo il problema che anche se lei è super a lui non piace e lui a lei sembra ispirare solo cenette bio/salutiste.Due fuoriclasse che non si pigliano manco per niente.
> Pero non glielo dice che i pomodorini bio lo fanno andare di corpo altrimenti lei ci starebbe male  cosi lei continua a propinarglieli amorevolmente.


Dura? Pensavo di essere stata uno zuccherino! 
Perché veramente io potrei anche arrivare a capire certi concetti.
L'uomo è per natura poligamo e la monogamia e un preconcetto mentale che ci é stato inculcato dalla società dove vivono.
Bene! Ma sarebbe intellettuale onesto che la moglie fosse a conoscenze di questo. 
Credo che ognuno sia libero di essere se stesso. Senza ferire gli altri.


----------



## mistral (6 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Dura? Pensavo di essere stata uno zuccherino!
> Perché veramente io potrei anche arrivare a capire certi concetti.
> L'uomo è per natura poligamo e la monogamia e un preconcetto mentale che ci é stato inculcato dalla società dove vivono.
> Bene! Ma sarebbe intellettuale onesto che la moglie fosse a conoscenze di questo.
> Credo che ognuno sia libero di essere se stesso. Senza ferire gli altri.


Ovviamente il mio riprenderti era sarcastico.
Per il resto sono d'accordo con te .Tutti a fare gli emancipati con la moglie a casa che pensa ai figli ,alla biancheria sporca e alla cena oltre ad altre millemila incombenze


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Dura? Pensavo di essere stata uno zuccherino!
> Perché veramente io potrei anche arrivare a capire certi concetti.
> L'uomo è per natura poligamo e la monogamia e un preconcetto mentale che ci é stato inculcato dalla società dove vivono.
> Bene! Ma sarebbe intellettuale onesto che la moglie fosse a conoscenze di questo.
> Credo che ognuno sia libero di essere se stesso. Senza ferire gli altri.


Io penso che, contrariamente a quanto cerca di credere e far credere, arci sia piuttosto confuso.


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio riprenderti era sarcastico.
> Per il resto sono d'accordo con te .Tutti a fare gli emancipati con la moglie a casa che pensa ai figli ,alla biancheria sporca e alla cena oltre ad altre millemila incombenze


Avevo capito. Volevo solo ribadire il concetto. Ma credo di essere molto in confusione in questi giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Avevo capito. Volevo solo ribadire il concetto. Ma credo di essere molto in confusione in questi giorni.


Vai nel tuo thread e racconta


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Dura? Pensavo di essere stata uno zuccherino!
> Perché veramente io potrei anche arrivare a capire certi concetti.
> L'uomo è per natura poligamo e la monogamia e un preconcetto mentale che ci é stato inculcato dalla società dove vivono.
> Bene! Ma sarebbe intellettuale onesto che la moglie fosse a conoscenze di questo.
> Credo che ognuno sia libero di essere se stesso. Senza ferire gli altri.


magari la moglie lo sa e le sta bene così....certe cose si sentono


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> magari la moglie lo sa e le sta bene così....certe cose si sentono


Credimi non sempre. Alle volte si è così ottuse


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> al quale non e' costretta a lavare i calzini.


Costretta??


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Credimi non sempre. Alle volte si è così ottuse


Non si è ottusi,si vive nella fiducia fino a prova contraria.
Inoltre molte recriminazioni postume servono semplicemente a scaricare la colpa sul tradito.Di colpo tutto "andava" male ,quando magari si trattava semplicemente di normale andamento di vita di coppia con alti  e bassi spesso destinati a risolversi senza spargimento di sangue finché non ci si infila il terzo incomodo .É lì che la situazione diventa quasi insanabile,non prima.


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non si è ottusi,si vive nella fiducia fino a prova contraria.
> Inoltre molte recriminazioni postume servono semplicemente a scaricare la colpa sul tradito.Di colpo tutto "andava" male ,quando magari si trattava semplicemente di normale andamento di vita di coppia con alti  e bassi spesso destinati a risolversi senza spargimento di sangue finché non ci si infila il terzo incomodo .É lì che la situazione diventa quasi insanabile,non prima.


Io però vi giuro che non riesco a capire cosa intendete per "normale andamento"
Ma chi decide cosa è normale e cosa non lo è? La società o cosa?
La normalità è quella che noi crediamo tale in base ai condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti. Se vivo in Germania è normale che marito e moglie  il sabato sera escano per conto loro e vadano a letto con chi vogliono per poi ritrovare l'equilibrio quotidiano di coppia, ma lo stesso non può dirsi per l'Italia ma sempre di esseri umani si tratta ma con mentalità, usi, costumi diversi. Allora mi sorge il dubbio che tutti i costrutti sul tradimento siano solo frutto dell'educazione che abbiamo ricevuto e null'altro


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io però vi giuro che non riesco a capire cosa intendete per "normale andamento"
> Ma chi decide cosa è normale e cosa non lo è? La società o cosa?
> La normalità è quella che noi crediamo tale in base ai condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti. Se vivo in Germania è normale che marito e moglie  il sabato sera escano per conto loro e vadano a letto con chi vogliono per poi ritrovare l'equilibrio quotidiano di coppia, ma lo stesso non può dirsi per l'Italia ma sempre di esseri umani si tratta ma con mentalità, usi, costumi diversi. Allora mi sorge il dubbio che tutti i costrutti sul tradimento siano solo frutto dell'educazione che abbiamo ricevuto e null'altro


Si, ma entrambi lo fanno ed entrambi sono consapevoli di ciò. Io recrimino l'inganno. La doppia faccia. So bene che certi pregiudizi sono tali solo a seconda dell'educazione e della società dove viviamo. Ma credo che la sincerità sia uguale da per tutto


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Costretta??


Bell'avatar, Feather


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Si, ma entrambi lo fanno ed entrambi sono consapevoli di ciò. Io recrimino l'inganno. La doppia faccia. So bene che certi pregiudizi sono tali solo a seconda dell'educazione e della società dove viviamo. Ma credo che la sincerità sia uguale da per tutto


Certo su questo sono d'accordo. Mi viene un dubbio, però...se ti avesse messo al corrente del suo stile di vita cosa avresti fatto? Ti saresti adattata , pensando...lo faccio anch'io, libero lui, libera io, oppure avresti fatto casino e lo avresti mollato?
Se la risposta giusta è la seconda capirai anche che magari non te l'ha detto per questo motivo. Non lo sto giustificando, di sicuro, ma capisco come , specialmente per un uomo sia difficile cambiare lo stile di vita e abbandonare il nido caldo della famiglia, pur non riuscendo a stare lontano dalle tentazioni del mondo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi sono espresso male, il rapporto tra sesso e non sesso (ammesso che tale distinzione possa avere un senso) non è 99 & 1%.
> mi trovo molto d'accordo sull'impostazione, sull'adrenalina, sull'epica di coppia (espressione bellissima) e finora con la tua analisi mi ci sono ritrovato al 99%. La parte sessuale è meglio levarla dal discorso perchè è fuorviante.
> Qui il punto focale sono le attenzioni, il come vengono espresse, la banalità e tante altre cose, ma *il sesso è marginale.*
> è tutto molto "non genitale" in realtà.
> E, a dirtela tutta, si scopa abbastanza anche con la consorte...


sai che non sono d'accordo?

certo, se per sesso ti riferisci alla pratiche sessuali, sono d'accordo con te. 

Tu parli di mancanze che non sai definire, ma che riguardano la sessualità. La tua e quella di tua moglie. 

Che coppia può esistere, coppia di maschio e femmina intendo, senza la libera espressione della propria sessualità?

Che la sessualità, al netto dei romanticismi e dell'ammore, è una delle forme fondanti l'espressione del sè. 

Una comunicazione chiara, semplice, di sè passa anche e tanto per la sessualità.

Che anche l'alta operatività che descrivi può essere erotizzata, e molto anche per la verità , a volerlo fare INSIEME ovviamente. 

C'è da uscire dal recinto del sesso come scopare. Come comunicazione di amore e affetto....

Il sesso è una via per comunicazioni molto più profonde, per la mia esperienza...è espressione di pulsioni archetipiche, che rappresentano nel concreto le immagini edulcorate che si hanno in testa e le puliscono dai ruoli...e allora i ruoli diventano "strumenti" anche per la sessualità, e non gabbie. 

Ma più ti leggo più mi sembra che tu stesso separi il sesso dal resto, collocandolo nella sfera di un essere, quando invece è un fare. 

La sessualità è l'essere. Un parte importante del sè. Fondante. 
Da cui discende il fare, pratiche sessuali. 
Che possono essere di ogni tipo, dalla missionaria finanche al legarsi come culatelli a testa in giù, per dire...:carneval:

...il punto è che la pratica, il fare, spogliata dell'essere in quella pratica, annoia. Stufa. Annichilisce. 

E credo che il tuo disagio stia qui. E anche la rabbia per tua moglie. E prima ancora per te stesso. 

Ma più cerchi fuori quell'essere, in un fare, più ti ritrovi in conflitto. Perchè tu cerchi un essere. Che non si trova nel fare. Semmai è il contrario. Fare che esprime un essere. Che discende da un Essere. 

Il tuo tarlo è qui...ma te lo firmo col sangue, fin quando di questo tarlo non ti appropri dentro di te, fin quando non ti riconosci TU un essere e non un fare..giri in tondo. 

E un modo per riconoscerlo è esprimerti, in uno spazio in cui sei Riconosciuto. 

Ed è qui che ti incazzi con tua moglie. Probabilmente anche con certe ragioni. 

Ma se tu non ti affermi, per quello che sei, lei non potrà mai Riconoscerti. 

Certo, il rischio del Riconoscimento è che possa avere come conseguenze un rifiuto...e sei qui. A questo bivio.

Non saranno le donne che ti trombi a toglierti. Sono solo palliativi. 

E credimi, il mio discorso non riguarda lo scopare, se fossi un seriale che cerca serialità saresti soddisfatissimo di quello che fai...

Ma non sei un seriale...non è quello che cerchi...solo che il Riconoscimento di te può avvenire solo se tu per primo inizia a Riconoscerti e ad affermarti...e tu di questo hai timore. E ti incazzi. 

Con tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io però vi giuro che non riesco a capire cosa intendete per "normale andamento"
> Ma chi decide cosa è normale e cosa non lo è? La società o cosa?
> La normalità è quella che noi crediamo tale in base ai condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti. Se vivo in Germania è normale che marito e moglie  il sabato sera escano per conto loro e vadano a letto con chi vogliono per poi ritrovare l'equilibrio quotidiano di coppia, ma lo stesso non può dirsi per l'Italia ma sempre di esseri umani si tratta ma con mentalità, usi, costumi diversi. Allora mi sorge il dubbio che tutti i costrutti sul tradimento siano solo frutto dell'educazione che abbiamo ricevuto e null'altro


Chi ti ha detto che in Germania funziona così? 
E pensi davvero che una coppia che agisse così sarebbe una coppia?
A parte che non so chi vorrebbe stare con qualcuno che vivesse il sesso in quel modo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ciao, le corna sono colpa di chi le fa...che poi i motivi per cui si arrivi a quel punto dipendano anche dall'altro, in molti casi, ma non sempre, è un altro discorso. Non è sbagliato né chi tradisce né chi viene tradito. Per me sbaglia chi rimane in un matrimonio dove non c'è più amore ma solo affetto. Capisco i problemi finanziari, ma in quel caso uno può vivere da separati in casa, ma, sempre in questo caso (come sempre), ci deve essere chiarezza...e nemmeno il rimanere separati in casa deve essere eterno, figli o non figli.


Quoto in pieno, infatti la situazione da separati in casa mi fa schifo, ne ho viste tante, ed è uno dei pilastri fondanti del motivo per cui lascio le cose come sono.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> certo. È l'epica della coppia che ti manca. Che comprende anche il sesso (il "vostro" modo di fare sesso), ma anche la complicità, l'intimità e, guarda un po', l'amicizia. Per questo mi domando come vede tua moglie il vostro rapporto e il matrimonio in generale. Non per tutti l'amicizia e la complicità ne sono elementi indispensabili.
> 
> per te parrebbe di si.
> 
> Solo che vedi la soluzione non esiste.


Quindi il confronto lo blindiamo la replica della coppia è la dura realtà storica della famiglia? Mi potrebbe pure stare bene, solo che dura quando sei convinta di stare con qualcuno uscito fuori da un racconto epico, invece ti ritrovi con gli spigoli del personaggio storico.
Comunque ci sta un sacco

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A me pare che lo stereotipo del vitellone lo incarni tu e sembra che vantartene ti faccia sentire bene.
> Non credo tu cerchi una soluzione perché se ti sei sposato la meglio e nonostante tutto le cose dal tuo punto di vista non vanno ,non capisco perché stai fermo in quel posto.
> Hai detto di aver scritto il motivo per cui stai con lei.A parte il fatto che sia meglio del 98%della popolazione femminile vivente non ho letto altro.Evidentemente fai parte di quel 2% di persone a cui lei non va bene nonostante la perfezione.
> Fatti una ragione del fatto che su di lei non sortisci l'effetto WOW e mettiti alla ricerca della donna dei tuoi sogni perché la definizione di mummia senza empatia,senza spinta sessuale nei tuoi confronti ,ferma come un bradipo,accudente e bigotta identifica anche te che ci stai assieme.


Io non in Carlo fatto lo stereotipo del vitellone, almeno non credo. E comunque non me ne sto vantando. Tu credo stia facendo confusione tra colui il quale rompe le palle a 10 donne al giorno, così n'è una diversa ogni sera, e quello che capita a me.
A me capita piuttosto spesso di cogliere nelle situazioni che vivo un certo giro di emozioni, sensazioni, sguardi e tutto quello che ti pare, che mi danno la sensazione netta di come andrà a finire. E spesso ci indovino.
Questo facilmente comporta che io mi trovi al bivio tra lasciarmi andare o trattenermi.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Buoni tutti, io a far terminare una relazione non ci penso per niente...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Perche non le dici "hai rotto il cazzo te e i tuoi pomodorini biologici " invece di  fingere di essere appagato ?


Mai finto di essere appagato, ho già provato tutto lo spettro delle reazioni possibili e dall'altra parte ho trovato semplicemente una adamantina convenzione di essere nel giusto. Solo che se Don Chisciotte andava contro i mulini a vento, e perché era matto


Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso che prima di far terminare una unione in cui l'amore si è trasformato in affetto occorra riflettere tanto. Perché l'amore col tempo tende inevitabilmente a virare. Ma se quel che resta sono i figli, e l'affetto appunto, be'... Direi che c'è da riflettere ben oltre eventuali problemi finanziari, secondo me.



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> L'affetto è importante nella coppia se i coniugi hanno 70 anni, se invece ne hanno 30 o 40 l'affetto non può bastare





mistral ha detto:


> Perche non le dici "hai rotto il cazzo te e i tuoi pomodorini biologici " invece di  fingere di essere appagato ?





Foglia ha detto:


> Io invece quell'affetto non posso fare a meno di rimpiangerlo.....


Il mio non è scivolato nell'affetto, altrimenti non sarei qui e soprattutto non mi girerebbero i c*******. Non è che io abbia problemi con ciò che è facilmente definibile, io i problemi li ho con quei pezzetti di vita che sfuggono dalla mia comprensione.
Tipo il fatto che io non li perdoni di essersi appiattita sul ruolo di moglie & madre, e anche di difendere quel ruolo contro tutto e tutti, sottoscritto incluso.
 vedete, io ritengo che la famiglia e la coppia siano due entità imparando conflitto, ci devono essere le battaglie che vince la famiglia, è quelle che vince la coppia. Ma perché uno dei due vinca l'altro deve perdere. Questa logica, tipica ad esempio di mia moglie, della mediazione infinita, è proprio quello che ti ammazza rapporto. Quello che vorrei vedere io, è mettere da parte la famiglia in favore di me e di noi due.
Altrimenti si finisce a pensare che pulire i cessi insieme sia una forma di estrinsecare il romanticismo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il desiderio dell’Altro è il desiderio di avere un valore per l’Altro, quindi appunto un riconoscimento di sé attraverso la constatazione di quel valore.
> Arriviamo così al nodo centrale del discorso amoroso: il mio desiderio di te passa per il desiderio che tu hai di me. Ma il desiderio è anche il desiderio di avere un proprio desiderio: la nevrosi – ci dice Recalcati – tende a schiacciarci sulla ricerca del riconoscimento ignorando la differenziazione tra noi e l’Altro. Nodo, quest’ultimo, fondamentale nel dipanarsi del discorso amoroso. Qui Recalcati, riprendendo Lacan, sottolinea la differenza abissale tra uomo e donna. Il desiderio sessuale maschile risponde a una struttura di tipo narcisistico, concentrato com’è su una parte, qualunque essa sia, del corpo femminile. Per Recalcati questo è “il tratto “idiota” del godimento fallico, godimento che si appoggia alla presenza feticistica dell’oggetto”. Diverso è l’atteggiamento della donna, il cui desiderio è essenzialmente domanda d’amore, di parole d’amore, “parole che talvolta la brutalità acefala del godimento fallico tende a ritenere superflue”. Scatta così inevitabile il corto circuito fra uomo e donna, due continenti – ci dice Recalcati – destinati alla deriva per reciproca inconciliabilità. Il rapporto uomo-donna può funzionare solo se l’uomo sa andare oltre il suo bisogno metonimico di una parte del corpo per il tutto o se la donna trova la forza di prestarsi al gioco dell’uomo trovando godimento nella propria posizione di oggetto del desiderio maschile.
> Libro non sempre agevole per la complessità del linguaggio, “Ritratti del desiderio”di M. Recalcati.


Quindi cosa dovrei fare? Cambiare sesso? Lunga vita ai libri comprati all'autogrill

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io però vi giuro che non riesco a capire cosa intendete per "normale andamento"
> Ma chi decide cosa è normale e cosa non lo è? La società o cosa?
> La normalità è quella che noi crediamo tale in base ai condizionamenti a cui siamo soggetti. Se vivo in Germania è normale che marito e moglie  il sabato sera escano per conto loro e vadano a letto con chi vogliono per poi ritrovare l'equilibrio quotidiano di coppia, ma lo stesso non può dirsi per l'Italia ma sempre di esseri umani si tratta ma con mentalità, usi, costumi diversi. Allora mi sorge il dubbio che tutti i costrutti sul tradimento siano solo frutto dell'educazione che abbiamo ricevuto e null'altro


ma a me chi me lo fa fare esattamente a mandare a zampe all'aria la mia vita soltanto perché secondo una serie di schemi astratti finire i corsi a stare meglio? Tutti i dati di fatto che ho mi dicono che la situazione di questo momento è la migliore possibile anzi se preferite, la meno peggio.
Quello che non riuscirò mai a capire é il perché tutto sommato io mi ritrovi ad essere incazzato con la signora, quando la fine mi ritrovo in una situazione in cui il 99% degli altri uomini ci si butterebbero a pesce.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi cosa dovrei fare? Cambiare sesso? Lunga vita ai libri comprati all'autogrill
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk





Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma a me chi me lo fa fare esattamente a mandare a zampe all'aria la mia vita soltanto perché secondo una serie di schemi astratti finire i corsi a stare meglio? Tutti i dati di fatto che ho mi dicono che la situazione di questo momento è la migliore possibile anzi se preferite, la meno peggio.
> Quello che non riuscirò mai a capire é il perché tutto sommato io mi ritrovi ad essere incazzato con la signora, quando la fine mi ritrovo in una situazione in cui il 99% degli altri uomini ci si butterebbero a pesce.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Allora stai come stai.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che non sono d'accordo?
> 
> certo, se per sesso ti riferisci alla pratiche sessuali, sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> ...


Ci sta abbastanza ma in realtà il discorso è molto giocato, con scritto sopra, nella dicotomia secca fra coppia e famiglia. Non ci posso fare niente sul fatto che non troverò mai arrapante la condivisione degli aspetti pratici della vita. Le rotture di c******* sono rotture di c******* il modo migliore in cui si può stare vicino a una persona e toglierle dai quattro passi, non condividerle.
Andare a fare la spesa insieme può essere divertente una volta nella vita, ma se entri nel loop in cui cominci ad auto ingannarti per farti andare giù come divertenti cose che divertenti non sono, di fatto ti stai mortificando. 
In questo senso è emblematico il mio rapporto con il suo cane. A me gli animali sono indifferenti, se porto fuori il tuo cane è unicamente spazio per favore, non perché il rapporto con l'animale mi arricchisca. Ci ho provato sinceramente per un anno, lo ho addestrato, tutto ora ci capiamo il primo sguardo, ma è comunque un rapporto verticale e quindi non appagante risposte prevedibili, schemi, poco futuro & tanto presente.
Oltretutto è di una razza con vita media di 9 anni e ne ha 8.
Ovviamente per la canara è impensabile che io lo consideri una rottura di c****** visto che chi possiede un cane, diventa automaticamente, praticamente d'ufficio, una persona sensibile

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi il confronto lo blindiamo la replica della coppia è la dura realtà storica della famiglia? Mi potrebbe pure stare bene, solo che dura quando sei convinta di stare con qualcuno uscito fuori da un racconto epico, invece ti ritrovi con gli spigoli del personaggio storico.
> Comunque ci sta un sacco
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è quello che intendevo, mi sarò espressa male. Intendo che credo tu abbia un'idea del rapporto di coppia e del matrimonio diversa di quella di tua moglie. La storia che ti racconti e che vorresti vivere tu non sembra (non sapendo la sua versione dei fatti) collimare con la sua.  Da questo non puoi uscire. Sono aspettative diverse. Prospettive diverse dello stesso legame. Come diceva un maestro yoga, le aspettative rovinano la gioia.

Magari a lei complicità e amicizia non interessano e ha una visione "romantica" o "borghese" della vostra storia. Magari ritenendo per giusta autostima (forse anche lei pensa di sè di essere al 98% la meglio del reame) di non essere sostituibile, potrebbe essere molto sorpresa e ferita dal fatto che a te il 98% non basti.....

per dire, eh?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora stai come stai.


Grazie comunque per avermi provato a redimere. E salutami Recalcati

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non è quello che intendevo, mi sarò espressa male. Intendo che credo tu abbia un'idea del rapporto di coppia e del matrimonio diversa di quella di tua moglie. La storia che ti racconti e che vorresti vivere tu non sembra (non sapendo la sua versione dei fatti) collimare con la sua.  Da questo non puoi uscire. Sono aspettative diverse. Prospettive diverse dello stesso legame. Come diceva un maestro yoga, le aspettative rovinano la gioia.
> 
> Magari a lei complicità e amicizia non interessano e ha una visione "romantica" o "borghese" della vostra storia. Magari ritenendo per giusta autostima (forse anche lei pensa di sè di essere al 98% la meglio del reame) di non essere sostituibile, potrebbe essere molto sorpresa e ferita dal fatto che a te il 98% non basti.....
> 
> per dire, eh?


Ho scritto male perché sto dettando dal cellulare, e purtroppo spesso Google si mangia le parole. Quello che intendevo è che il confronto è tra l'epica della coppia, quindi il racconto che ha la precedenza sulla realtà, è la verità storica della famiglia, che esattamente l'opposto.
Poi che io pensi che mia moglie sia meglio del 98% degli oneri questo pianeta, potrà anche stare sulle palle a chi mi legge, ma è come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Ma le altre meteore non riesco a capire su quali piani ti facciano sentire coppia.In cosa ti appaghino ,non capisco quale parte  ti manchi nel matrimonio che loro possano aggiungere.
Ti faccio un esempio terra terra.Tua moglie è migliore del 98% delle donne del pianeta ma ha una prima scarsa di seno.Tu adori i seni prosperosi e a torto o ragione ti succede talvolta di cedere a quella che ti fa l'occhiolino che ha la sua bella  quarta come piace a te.L'appagamento lo ricevi  pastrugnando  quei seni prosperosi che a casa non ci sono.
L'illusione di questo tuo appagamento,al limite lo vedrei in una relazione parallela stabile ove ci sia la possibilità di porsi su vari livelli,sessuale,intellettivo,conoscitivo etc etc.
In due ore di abbordaggio io vedo solo sesso.


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sta abbastanza ma in realtà il discorso è molto giocato, con scritto sopra, nella dicotomia secca fra coppia e famiglia. Non ci posso fare niente sul fatto che non troverò mai arrapante la condivisione degli aspetti pratici della vita. Le rotture di c******* sono rotture di c******* il modo migliore in cui si può stare vicino a una persona e toglierle dai quattro passi, non condividerle.
> Andare a fare la spesa insieme può essere divertente una volta nella vita, ma se entri nel loop in cui cominci ad auto ingannarti per farti andare giù come divertenti cose che divertenti non sono, di fatto ti stai mortificando.
> In questo senso è emblematico il mio rapporto con il suo cane. A me gli animali sono indifferenti, se porto fuori il tuo cane è unicamente spazio per favore, non perché il rapporto con l'animale mi arricchisca. Ci ho provato sinceramente per un anno, lo ho addestrato, tutto ora ci capiamo il primo sguardo, ma è comunque un rapporto verticale e quindi non appagante risposte prevedibili, schemi, poco futuro & tanto presente.
> Oltretutto è di una razza con vita media di 9 anni e ne ha 8.
> ...


ok,tutto molto più chiaro.
Detesti il 99,9% delle cose che compongono una vita di coppia e familiare e che sotto certi aspetti,per i più  la rende piacevole e rassicurante.
Hai ragione,inutile mandare all'aria  le comodità di una famiglia,l'errore sta a monte.Tu non dovevi sposarti e non dovevi ingannare chi ti sta accanto facendo credere di desiderare le stesse cose.Hai falsato tu le carte,non lei.
É la tua percezione di vita di coppia che è surreale,non quella di tua moglie.Sei uno scontento,fattene una ragione.


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho scritto male perché sto dettando dal cellulare, e purtroppo spesso Google si mangia le parole. Quello che intendevo è che il confronto è tra l'epica della coppia, quindi il racconto che ha la precedenza sulla realtà, è la verità storica della famiglia, che esattamente l'opposto.
> Poi che io pensi che mia moglie sia meglio del 98% degli oneri questo pianeta, potrà anche stare sulle palle a chi mi legge, ma è come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


A me non sta affatto sulle palle. Mio marito, traditore scoperto, dice che sono il meglio del pianeta. Direi che abbiamo un problema  
Comunque sto solo cercando di capire 
A me il riferimento con i dati di realtà aiuta, ma non basta. La realtà a volte è una coperta molto corta.
E anche l'epica pone le sue basi in cose accadute ......


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A me non sta affatto sulle palle. Mio marito, traditore scoperto, dice che sono il meglio del pianeta. Direi che abbiamo un problema
> Comunque sto solo cercando di capire
> A me il riferimento con i dati di realtà aiuta, ma non basta. La realtà a volte è una coperta molto corta.
> E anche l'epica pone le sue basi in cose accadute ......


Sì peccato che poi nell'epica come racconti le cose conta molto più del fatto reale. Achille è immortale nei secoli per una serie di cose che non stanno né in cielo né in terra, non penso che nessuno si ricordi di Achille al super alle prese con 4 casse d'acqua

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> ok,tutto molto più chiaro.
> Detesti il 99,9% delle cose che compongono una vita di coppia e familiare e che sotto certi aspetti,per i più  la rende piacevole e rassicurante.
> Hai ragione,inutile mandare all'aria  le comodità di una famiglia,l'errore sta a monte.Tu non dovevi sposarti e non dovevi ingannare chi ti sta accanto facendo credere di desiderare le stesse cose.Hai falsato tu le carte,non lei.
> É la tua percezione di vita di coppia che è surreale,non quella di tua moglie.Sei uno scontento,fattene una ragione.


Esiste un termine a Milano per definire uno che pensa che fare la spesa sia una perdita di tempo e  una rottura di coglioni (per coglioni?) ma ovviamente è contento di trovare da mangiare e la lavatrice in funzione. Ma stiamo cercando di indirizzare il forum nel senso dell'accoglienza :carneval:


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì peccato che poi nell'epica come racconti le cose conta molto più del fatto reale. Achille è immortale nei secoli per una serie di cose che non stanno né in cielo né in terra, non penso che nessuno si ricordi di Achille al super alle prese con 4 casse d'acqua
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


A me è capitato di ricordare i suoi occhi pieni di lacrime quando ha preso nostro figlio tra le braccia per la prima volta. A volte al supermercato mentre compravo i rasoi usa e getta per lui, più recentemente le volte che avrei voluto spaccargli la faccia


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste un termine a Milano per definire uno che pensa che fare la spesa sia una perdita di tempo e  una rottura di coglioni (per coglioni?) ma ovviamente è contento di trovare da mangiare e la lavatrice in funzione. Ma stiamo cercando di indirizzare il forum nel senso dell'accoglienza :carneval:


Esiste un termine per la supponenza fine a se stessa? Forse ti stupisco ma a me, di trovare la pappa pronta e la lavatrice in funzione, non me ne è mai fregato niente. Preferisco tranquillamente, ed è una cosa su cui ho sempre avuto le idee molto chiare, spaccarmi la schiena piuttosto che non avere personale di servizio. e uno dei motivi fondamentali è proprio il fatto che so perfettamente quanto mi ammoscia vedere la mia compagna del momento appresso alle cose da fare.
Tanto si capisce chiaramente da tutte le risposte che hai dato che sei troppo affezionata ai tuoi teoremi per essere oggettiva. Torna a leggerti i manuali di auto-aiuto, lo dico per te, dato che da quello che leggo e che ho letto finora sei esattamente il tipo di donna che si crede nel giusto perché risponde a un set di requisiti socialmente accettabili.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ti ha detto che in Germania funziona così?
> E pensi davvero che una coppia che agisse così sarebbe una coppia?
> A parte che non so chi vorrebbe stare con qualcuno che vivesse il sesso in quel modo.


Ci ho vissuto. Non vale per tutti ma sicuramente per molti


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sta abbastanza ma in realtà il discorso è molto giocato, con scritto sopra, nella dicotomia secca fra coppia e famiglia. Non ci posso fare niente sul fatto che non troverò mai arrapante la condivisione degli aspetti pratici della vita. Le rotture di c******* sono rotture di c******* il modo migliore in cui si può stare vicino a una persona e toglierle dai quattro passi, non condividerle.
> Andare a fare la spesa insieme può essere divertente una volta nella vita, ma se entri nel loop in cui cominci ad auto ingannarti per farti andare giù come divertenti cose che divertenti non sono, di fatto ti stai mortificando.
> In questo senso è emblematico il mio rapporto con il suo cane. A me gli animali sono indifferenti, se porto fuori il tuo cane è unicamente spazio per favore, non perché il rapporto con l'animale mi arricchisca. Ci ho provato sinceramente per un anno, lo ho addestrato, tutto ora ci capiamo il primo sguardo, ma è comunque un rapporto verticale e quindi non appagante risposte prevedibili, schemi, poco futuro & tanto presente.
> Oltretutto è di una razza con vita media di 9 anni e ne ha 8.
> ...


La dicotomia secca è dentro di te...

Sei tu che separi nettamente le due cose. 

E guarda che sono una che alla famiglia ha interesse zero. Non mi sono sposata. E non mi sposerò. In quella formula non mi ci riconosco. 

E non tanto perchè io sia a favore o contro. Non è quella la questione. 

La questione è che il Mio modo relazionale è in un altro posto. E anche la mia epica di coppia. E di conseguenza tutti gli immaginari che ne conseguono. 

Fra cui, ed in primis, quello del viaggio esplorativo della mia sessualità. Il mio compagno di viaggio condivide con me questa ricerca...e esploriamo insieme. 

La famiglia...non la capisco personalmente. Ma la familiarità sì, invece. 

E la familiarità è quella cosa per cui lavare i piatti può diventare, se si sta giocando insieme, un modo per provocare, affermare, spingere erotismo...per fare un esempio.

Che un discorso è essere in un ruolo perchè non si può fare altrimenti. Perchè non si vedono alternative.

Altro discorso è aprire il ventaglio dei ruoli che si possono indossare e scegliere insieme, il proprio e quello dell'altro. E giocare, erotizzare, sollecitare, esplorare immaginari. 

La sessualità è nel cervello. 
La pratica è attraverso il corpo...il corpo arriva prima, ma è l'ultimo passaggio dell'incontro fra un maschio e una femmina. E' una via...per penetrarsi. 

Se posso, io ti consiglierei di ascoltarti e individuare le immagini di femmina che hai in mente. 

Ed è un giochetto che puoi fare anche con tua moglie. 

Che il mulino bianco è la recita inconsapevole di un unico copione scelto a priori e senza vedere alternative. Il romanticismo, l'ammore, i bacetti....

Poi però c'è dell'altro da esplorare ad andare insieme...e allora il mulino bianco lo si può giocare o irridere insieme, per esempio...e si può giocare coi ruoli...scambiarseli, sceglierseli, costruire insieme la scenografia della propria coppia...

E scriversi la propria epica di coppia...secondo i propri gusti, i propri bisogni, le proprie pulsioni. 

Certo, hai ragione quando dici che serve essere in due. 

Da solo non lo puoi fare. Ma se tu per primo non chiarisci a te stesso cosa ti manca, non vai da nessuna parte. 

Perchè se non lo sai, cosa chiedi a tua moglie?

Inizia tu a scioglierti dai ruoli in cui ti sei incastrato. 

Che maschio sei?
Che bisogni hai?
Che femmina desideri?

Che una femmina, è tante donne....

Come un maschio è tanti uomini....

Il copione, il recinto familiare è illusione e alibi, per non cercarci dentro...questo per la mia esperienza. 
E se a te non basta..non devi far altro che mettere fuori il naso...e invitare tua moglie..con calma...
In fondo, le relazioni fuori, sono ancora parte del copione che tanto ti stringe. Guardaci bene. 

E incontrare tanti uomini in un solo maschio, per me che ho bisogno di un sacco di stimoli, tanto che un solo maschio non mi bastava, anche ed in particolare mentali se no mi asciugo ad ogni livello, è una scoperta...certo, ho incontrato un maschio che non ha paura di aver paura. 

Viceversa per lui, incontrare tante donne in una femmina è liberatorio...che anche lui è un individuo che ha bisogno di stimoli in particolare mentali se no si spegne...

Che è poi la differenza fra compensazione, che è un terreno fertile per la dipendenza dove si confonde sè con l'altro e si cercano i propri bisogni nell'altro, e compenetrazione. Che è quel posto privilegiato dove è nell'espressione libera della pienezza di sè si trova il Riconoscimento. Non del proprio valore. Che è un qualcosa che serve sapersi riconoscere da soli e autonomamente. 

Ma riconoscimento dell'Essenza. Anche pulsionale.....

Niente romanticismo però. In effetti. Hai ragione. 

Il romanticismo in questo gioco prende altre forme, che non sono quelle del sospiro del sogno, della distanza, del desio...

il romanticismo in cui il sogno è carne, liquidi, umori...che a loro volta non solo pratica sessuale, ma espressione degli immaginari profondi, pulsionali e animali per certi versi...

ti prendevo in giro per la paperella...che a sua volta mette la stimolazione clitoridea sotto forma di gioco bambino...e addolcisce la masturbazione...fetish poi...

quando per esempio la masturbazione è uno di quei giochi interessantissimi da fare in coppia...per esempio...che è esporsi e lasciarsi guardare, Donare e dedicare, giocare col piacere e sui diversi modi di prenderselo e darlo....


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma a me chi me lo fa fare esattamente a mandare a zampe all'aria la mia vita soltanto perché secondo una serie di schemi astratti finire i corsi a stare meglio? Tutti i dati di fatto che ho mi dicono che la situazione di questo momento è la migliore possibile anzi se preferite, la meno peggio.
> Quello che non riuscirò mai a capire é il perché tutto sommato io mi ritrovi ad essere incazzato con la signora, quando la fine mi ritrovo in una situazione in cui il 99% degli altri uomini ci si butterebbero a pesce.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma guarda che la penso come te e ti sei risposto da solo. Sei arrabbiato perché tua moglie si è appiattita e fa la madre e la moglie ma non l'amante...più chiaro di così. Pensavi che il matrimonio fosse tutto passione e sesso sfrenato e invece ti sei accorto che è routine e monotonia. Inutile lasciare un rapporto sereno quando sarebbe lo stesso con qualunque altra donna al mondo dopo i primi cinque minuti di passione. Fattene una ragione


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esiste un termine per la supponenza fine a se stessa? Forse ti stupisco ma a me, di trovare la pappa pronta e la lavatrice in funzione, non me ne è mai fregato niente. Preferisco tranquillamente, ed è una cosa su cui ho sempre avuto le idee molto chiare, spaccarmi la schiena piuttosto che non avere personale di servizio. e uno dei motivi fondamentali è proprio il fatto che so perfettamente quanto mi ammoscia vedere la mia compagna del momento appresso alle cose da fare.
> Tanto si capisce chiaramente da tutte le risposte che hai dato che sei troppo affezionata ai tuoi teoremi per essere oggettiva. Torna a leggerti i manuali di auto-aiuto, lo dico per te, dato che da quello che leggo e che ho letto finora sei esattamente il tipo di donna che si crede nel giusto perché risponde a un set di requisiti socialmente accettabili.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non mi sembra di capire che tua figlia sia già in grado di farsi la spesa e da mangiare,inoltre credo che anche tu usi la carta igienica e il dentifricio


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la penso come te e ti sei risposto da solo. Sei arrabbiato perché tua moglie si è appiattita e fa la madre e la moglie ma non l'amante...più chiaro di così. Pensavi che il matrimonio fosse tutto passione e sesso sfrenato e invece ti sei accorto che è routine e monotonia. Inutile lasciare un rapporto sereno quando sarebbe lo stesso con qualunque altra donna al mondo dopo i primi cinque minuti di passione. Fattene una ragione


Esattamente.
Il matrimonio non è mica un farmaco salvavita.Se ne fa benissimo a meno se non piace .


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Il matrimonio non è mica un farmaco salvavita.Se ne fa benissimo a meno se non piace .


Sai che c'è? Qualcuno scopre di non volere il matrimonio solo dopo essersi sposato


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> A me non sta affatto sulle palle. Mio marito, traditore scoperto, dice che sono il meglio del pianeta. Direi che abbiamo un problema
> Comunque sto solo cercando di capire
> A me il riferimento con i dati di realtà aiuta, ma non basta. La realtà a volte è una coperta molto corta.
> E anche l'epica pone le sue basi in cose accadute ......


Credo di aver già sentito la frase ....sei la migliore del mondo e sai cosa penso? Che sia solo un modo per tenerci buonine. A casa mia si chiama ricatto morale subdolo


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Credo di aver già sentito la frase ....sei la migliore del mondo e sai cosa penso? Che sia solo un modo per tenerci buonine. A casa mia si chiama ricatto morale subdolo


Io gli rispondo: tu no.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di capire che tua figlia sia già in grado di farsi la spesa e da mangiare,inoltre credo che anche tu usi la carta igienica e il dentifricio


Mia figlia in realtà non è parte dell'equazione. È tutto giocato su un altro piano. E poi scusami, in un mondo in cui la spesa la fai su internet e te la consegnano sulla porta di casa, con €8 l'ora hai pulizie, lavaggio e stiraggio panni, baby sitter, dog sitter, cuoca e tutto quel cavolo che vuoi, mi dici che accidenti di bisogno c'è di perdere tempo a fare la Castellana? Oltretutto lavora, la signora. Indi per cui avrebbe molto più senso, quando torni a casa, dedicare le tue attenzioni alle persone, piuttosto che alle cose. Perché vedi, nonostante io possa sembrare matto, ad essere messo in secondo piano rispetto ad altre priorità, ci posso anche stare. Dipende sempre quali sono le priorità

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Il matrimonio non è mica un farmaco salvavita.Se ne fa benissimo a meno se non piace .


Chiaro, infatti se avessi saputo quali effetti nefasti comportava il farmaco, col cavolo che mi sarei sposato. Quindi o hai in tasca l'indirizzo del tizio che ha costruito la macchina del tempo, così torno indietro e mi prendo a schiaffoni da solo, oppure ci tocca rimanere saldamente ancorati al presente

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io gli rispondo: tu no.



L' ho fatto anch'io, ma poi è così deprimente inveire contro una persona passiva, sarebbe molto meglio se fosse aggressiva


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ci ho vissuto. Non vale per tutti ma sicuramente per molti


Allora si può dire che in alcuni ambienti, tra quelli che tu hai conosciuto, si attua questo. 
A te sembra una modalità positiva?


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora si può dire che in alcuni ambienti, tra quelli che tu hai conosciuto, si attua questo.
> A te sembra una modalità positiva?


Sì, diventa una valvola di sfogo. Si sta insieme, si è amici, amanti, si dividono le spese ma poi si esce fuori dalla routine e ognuno fa quello che vuole per poi ritrovarsi


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> L' ho fatto anch'io, ma poi è così deprimente inveire contro una persona passiva, sarebbe molto meglio se fosse aggressiva


Realtà è molto più semplice. Sei la migliore del mondo perché ti ho scelto io. Non esiste niente di più difficile che andare contro le proprie scelte e ammettere, magari, in quel momento eri costretto, confuso, lucido o quello che vi pare

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro, infatti se avessi saputo quali effetti nefasti comportava il farmaco, col cavolo che mi sarei sposato. Quindi o hai in tasca l'indirizzo del tizio che ha costruito la macchina del tempo, così torno indietro e mi prendo a schiaffoni da solo, oppure ci tocca rimanere saldamente ancorati al presente
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sei il primo che sento parlare così e io  sono convinta che il matrimonio non vada bene per tutti, solo che non possiamo saperlo prima di averlo provarlo


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai che c'è? Qualcuno scopre di non volere il matrimonio solo dopo essersi sposato


Tutti penso. In realtà anche molte di quelli che dicono di non volerlo a priori, si fa sotto il primo scemo che fa la proposta, ci si fiondano.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, diventa una valvola di sfogo. Si sta insieme, si è amici, amanti, si dividono le spese ma poi si esce fuori dalla routine e ognuno fa quello che vuole per poi ritrovarsi


Quindi pensi che il sesso con sconosciuti, magari da ubriachi, sia una valvola di sfogo da quale pressione?
Sei certa che uscendo ogni sabato entrambi i componenti della coppia trovino che quello sia un buon passatempo?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non sei il primo che sento parlare così e io  sono convinta che il matrimonio non vada bene per tutti, solo che non possiamo saperlo prima di averlo provarlo


[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Realtà è molto più semplice. Sei la migliore del mondo perché ti ho scelto io. Non esiste niente di più difficile che andare contro le proprie scelte e ammettere, magari, in quel momento eri costretto, confuso, lucido o quello che vi pare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Sarà la migliore al mondo ma forse non è la migliore per te. Poi, certo, ammettere di aver sbagliato non è semplice.


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutti penso. In realtà anche molte di quelli che dicono di non volerlo a priori, si fa sotto il primo scemo che fa la proposta, ci si fiondano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sarà...sicuramente io non lo farei


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi pensi che il sesso con sconosciuti, magari da ubriachi, sia una valvola di sfogo da quale pressione?
> Sei certa che uscendo ogni sabato entrambi i componenti della coppia trovino che quello sia un buon passatempo?


Guarda è quello che penso ma io non ho mai provato. Però mi sono accorta che i tedeschi che sono molto più liberi e disinibiti sono molto meno frustrati di noi. Mi danno l'impressione dei figli dei fiori


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda è quello che penso ma io non ho mai provato. Però mi sono accorta che i tedeschi che sono molto più liberi e disinibiti sono molto meno frustrati di noi. Mi danno l'impressione dei figli dei fiori


Scusa la domanda: quanti anni hai?


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda: quanti anni hai?


Non sono una ragazzina e quello che dico è  frutto di molte riflessioni


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non sono una ragazzina e quello che dico è  frutto di molte riflessioni


Non penso tu sia una ragazzina. Volevo solo sapere in che periodo della vita sei.


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro, infatti se avessi saputo quali effetti nefasti comportava il farmaco, col cavolo che mi sarei sposato. Quindi o hai in tasca l'indirizzo del tizio che ha costruito la macchina del tempo, così torno indietro e mi prendo a schiaffoni da solo, oppure ci tocca rimanere saldamente ancorati al presente
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Bene,ci sono volute un sacco di pagine di scritti ma alla fine ci siamo arrivati.
Non è tua moglie ad aver frainteso ma tu.Inoltre stai recriminando la mancanza da parte sua di quell'accudimento che prima denigravi.
Se prima di lei,come mi pare di aver capito hai avuto altre storie (nelle quali più o meno tradivi) a cosa hai attribuito la fine?
Ad una routine che ti stava stretta? Alla lei di turno che non era più all'altezza? A problematiche di diversa frequenza d'onda riguardo al sesso?
Possibile che tu non abbia mai avuto sentore di come le storie si evolvono dopo le scintille della prima ora?


----------



## mistral (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mia figlia in realtà non è parte dell'equazione. È tutto giocato su un altro piano. E poi scusami, in un mondo in cui la spesa la fai su internet e te la consegnano sulla porta di casa, con €8 l'ora hai pulizie, lavaggio e stiraggio panni, baby sitter, dog sitter, cuoca e tutto quel cavolo che vuoi, mi dici che accidenti di bisogno c'è di perdere tempo a fare la Castellana? Oltretutto lavora, la signora. Indi per cui avrebbe molto più senso, quando torni a casa, dedicare le tue attenzioni alle persone, piuttosto che alle cose. Perché vedi, nonostante io possa sembrare matto, ad essere messo in secondo piano rispetto ad altre priorità, ci posso anche stare. Dipende sempre quali sono le priorità
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


A parte che in un universo parallelo poche persone possono permettersi di pagare un surplus per la consegna della spesa,per la baby sitter,per la dog sitter e per la donna delle pulizie ,sono convinta che anche l'ora passata al pc a fare l'ordine della spesa ti darebbe noia.
I più devono mettere in conto che la vita e non solo quella di coppia è anche questa,occuparsi in prima persona delle esigenze familiari.
Se poi tua moglie è tutta mamma,pattine,polvere ,bucato e cucina e a te non ti caga di striscio valuterei seriamente di abbassare quel 98% di perfezione che le attribuisci a meno che non si tratti di curriculum per una colf.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sarà la migliore al mondo ma forse non è la migliore per te. Poi, certo, ammettere di aver sbagliato non è semplice.


Veramente mi riferivo a tuo marito[emoji12] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oro.blu (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo su questo sono d'accordo. Mi viene un dubbio, però...se ti avesse messo al corrente del suo stile di vita cosa avresti fatto? Ti saresti adattata , pensando...lo faccio anch'io, libero lui, libera io, oppure avresti fatto casino e lo avresti mollato?
> Se la risposta giusta è la seconda capirai anche che magari non te l'ha detto per questo motivo. Non lo sto giustificando, di sicuro, ma capisco come , specialmente per un uomo sia difficile cambiare lo stile di vita e abbandonare il nido caldo della famiglia, pur non riuscendo a stare lontano dalle tentazioni del mondo.


Guarda non ho fatto casino se non la sera che lo scoperto. Bella la storia del nido al quale tornare. Ma al netto di tutto avrei preferito che me ne parlasse prima di tradirmi. Forse se mi avesse parlato delle sue "esigenze" avremmo trovato una soluzione che potesse soddisfare entrambi. Forse parlandone non sarebbe più stata una cosa così eccitante. Forse avrei deciso che non mi andava bene. O anche forse, avrei detto che andava bene anche per me e forse a lui non sarebbe andato bene pensare che io ero a letto con un altro. 
Perché se permetti vorrei essere partecipe delle decisioni che riguardano la mia vita.


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente mi riferivo a tuo marito[emoji12]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma è un discorso generico, mio, tuo, suo...


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

fog ha detto:


> Guarda non ho fatto casino se non la sera che lo scoperto. Bella la storia del nido al quale tornare. Ma al netto di tutto avrei preferito che me ne parlasse prima di tradirmi. Forse se mi avesse parlato delle sue "esigenze" avremmo trovato una soluzione che potesse soddisfare entrambi. Forse parlandone non sarebbe più stata una cosa così eccitante. Forse avrei deciso che non mi andava bene. O anche forse, avrei detto che andava bene anche per me e forse a lui non sarebbe andato bene pensare che io ero a letto con un altro.
> Perché se permetti vorrei essere partecipe delle decisioni che riguardano la mia vita.


Certo e non lo giustifico davvero. Avrebbe dovuto parlartene per tempo. Sai alcune persone ad una certa età iniziano a sentire il tempo che passa e vogliono vivere nuove esperienze con persone più piccole come se potesse servire a dargli maggiore autostima e farli sentire più giovani. 
Io vedo la situazione come un semplice "rimbambimento" del marito....che vuoi farci...


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non penso tu sia una ragazzina. Volevo solo sapere in che periodo della vita sei.


Ho superato di anta


----------



## Divì (7 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ho superato di anta




Adesso mi tocca ricordare cosa pensavo quando te l'ho chiesto......


----------



## Piperita (7 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Adesso mi tocca ricordare cosa pensavo quando te l'ho chiesto......


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mia figlia in realtà non è parte dell'equazione. È tutto giocato su un altro piano. E poi scusami, in un mondo in cui la spesa la fai su internet e te la consegnano sulla porta di casa, con €8 l'ora hai pulizie, lavaggio e stiraggio panni, baby sitter, dog sitter, cuoca e tutto quel cavolo che vuoi, mi dici che accidenti di bisogno c'è di perdere tempo a fare la Castellana? Oltretutto lavora, la signora. Indi per cui avrebbe molto più senso, quando torni a casa, dedicare le tue attenzioni alle persone, piuttosto che alle cose. Perché vedi, nonostante io possa sembrare matto, ad essere messo in secondo piano rispetto ad altre priorità, ci posso anche stare. Dipende sempre quali sono le priorità
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Scusami arcistufo ma a me sembra che tu voglia vivere una vita dannunziana, anzi futurista,  ma che forse, in fondo, vere difficoltà nella vita tu non ne abbia mai avute. (Impressione eh!)

Non credo tu appartenga a quella generazione di persone che anche se ricche sfondate facevano fare ai figli un periodo da camerieri, per abituarli a ragionare di cose pratiche, forse non hai fatto il militare, a lavarti da solo i calzini e ad imparare a riattaccarti da solo i bottoni con ago e filo.

Vedi, c'è anche chi pensa che la vita in effetti sia di sangue e merda, (soprattutto merda ) e che la nostra umanità non sia quella aspirazione di essere eroi o semidei che fanno passare nella pubblicità dei profumi, ma una cosa in fondo molto più terra terra, molto più pratica, le ambizioni di una scimmia solo un poco più evoluta.
Penso tu viva in una ambivalenza, tra le tue aspirazioni e la pochezza della realtà quotidiana, ma attento, basta un attimo per ritrovarsi dentro un rovescio, e se sei sfortunato nell' occhio di un ciclone. 

E non è per portare sfiga eh, ma prima o poi succede qualcosa. Pensa se tua moglie se ne accorge, non pensare che sia fessa, c' è gente che è stata sgamata dentro situazioni che sembravano a prova di investigatore..... Ti è mai capitato di pensare a cosa succederebbe?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusami arcistufo ma a me sembra che tu voglia vivere una vita dannunziana, anzi futurista,  ma che forse, in fondo, vere difficoltà nella vita tu non ne abbia mai avute. (Impressione eh!)
> 
> Non credo tu appartenga a quella generazione di persone che anche se ricche sfondate facevano fare ai figli un periodo da camerieri, per abituarli a ragionare di cose pratiche, forse non hai fatto il militare, a lavarti da solo i calzini e ad imparare a riattaccarti da solo i bottoni con ago e filo.
> 
> ...


Le difficoltà non sono solo quelle economiche, e poi scusa, mi sembra di essere in un posto in cui si parla di corna, e di tutti gli universi che ci possono ruotare intorno: se poi questo è un posto soltanto per coloro che non hanno scelta perché tocca decidere tra mettere benzina o comprare la carne perché altrimenti stasera pasta al sugo, bastava chiamarlo tradimenti di poveracci punto net e la cosa si sarebbe risolta da sola.
A me, ed ho solo 40 anni non 60, mi hanno già sparato una volta, mi hanno sequestrato, per fortuna solo per qualche ora, e mi è volata una macchina sopra la testa mentre ero in moto sul Lungotevere.
E poi ti assicuro che la capacità di percepire emozioni non è legata alla denuncia dei redditi, anzi ti posso assicurare che molte delle persone che conosco che abbiano la sensibilità di un blocco di travertino sono proprio quelle troppo concentrate a sopravvivere, oppure ad avere paura del domani.
Se sono qui e perché mi interessa avere un punto di vista diverso e quello che mi passa per la testa, non quello che mi passa per il portafoglio. Anche perché ti posso assicurare che nonostante i miei possono sembrare gli urlacci di un bambino viziato, ho lo stesso carattere più di 40 anni e ho passato periodi della mia vita in cui veramente non sapevo come arrivare a fine mese.
Detto questo, anche perché se sembro Magnum p.i. mentre sono una persona piuttosto normale, quello che vorrei da mia moglie e che lei fosse rimasta la stessa di quando è partita la giostra, dato che non può esserlo vado in cerca di emozioni altrove, e questo, invece di farmi star male, o lasciarmi indifferente gongolare nel mio piccolo porto sicuro, mi lascia un sentimento di profonda incazzatura nei confronti della signora.
Adesso scusa che ho lasciato il Ferrari in doppia fila e un pezzente con la Panda non riesce uscire
[emoji12] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le difficoltà non sono solo quelle economiche, e poi scusa, mi sembra di essere in un posto in cui si parla di corna, e di tutti gli universi che ci possono ruotare intorno: se poi questo è un posto soltanto per coloro che non hanno scelta perché tocca decidere tra mettere benzina o comprare la carne perché altrimenti stasera pasta al sugo, bastava chiamarlo tradimenti di poveracci punto net e la cosa si sarebbe risolta da sola.
> A me, ed ho solo 40 anni non 60, mi hanno già sparato una volta, mi hanno sequestrato, per fortuna solo per qualche ora, e mi è volata una macchina sopra la testa mentre ero in moto sul Lungotevere.
> E poi ti assicuro che la capacità di percepire emozioni non è legata alla denuncia dei redditi, anzi ti posso assicurare che molte delle persone che conosco che abbiano la sensibilità di un blocco di travertino sono proprio quelle troppo concentrate a sopravvivere, oppure ad avere paura del domani.
> Se sono qui e perché mi interessa avere un punto di vista diverso e quello che mi passa per la testa, non quello che mi passa per il portafoglio. Anche perché ti posso assicurare che nonostante i miei possono sembrare gli urlacci di un bambino viziato, ho lo stesso carattere più di 40 anni e ho passato periodi della mia vita in cui veramente non sapevo come arrivare a fine mese.
> ...


Beh dai, vedo che almeno non ti manca il senso dell' umorismo 

Però non puoi essere incazzato con tua moglie perchè non è al cento per cento come vorresti, le persone così sono, se cambiano ( e magari succede pure eh!) non succede quasi mai nella direzione che auspichiamo.

Però secondo me un po di impostazione dannunziana nel tuo modo di pensare c'è, non puoi mica sempre pretendere o tutto o niente, eddai


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

Certo che ho senso dell'umorismo, altrimenti come pensi che farei colpo sulle donne? Con la tartaruga rovesciata? Battutaccia a parte, forse è proprio il discorso dell' impostazione dannunziana: se la famiglia è il luogo dell'Eterno compromesso, dell'eterna mediazione, dell'eterno meno peggio, dall'altra parte c'è la coppia che quel posto che è fuoco e fiamme, bianco e nero, tutto niente, altrimenti semplicemente la coppia non c'è, e rimane soltanto la famiglia.
Se la donna con cui stai non capisce che ogni tanto la famiglia va spenta e messa da parte per fare spazio alla coppia, finisci a raccontarti che decidere insieme in quale centro estivo mandare la nana da quando chiude la scuola a quando si parte per il mare, sia una cosa ad alto contenuto erotico. Invece è soltanto l'ennesima rottura di c******* da smazzare

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che ho senso dell'umorismo, altrimenti come pensi che farei colpo sulle donne? Con la tartaruga rovesciata? Battutaccia a parte, forse è proprio il discorso dell' impostazione dannunziana: se la famiglia è il luogo dell'Eterno compromesso, dell'eterna mediazione, dell'eterno meno peggio, *dall'altra parte c'è la coppia che quel posto che è fuoco e fiamme, bianco e nero, tutto niente, altrimenti semplicemente la coppia non c'è*, e rimane soltanto la famiglia.
> Se la donna con cui stai non capisce che ogni tanto la famiglia va spenta e messa da parte per fare spazio alla coppia, finisci a raccontarti che decidere insieme in quale centro estivo mandare la nana da quando chiude la scuola a quando si parte per il mare, sia una cosa ad alto contenuto erotico. Invece è soltanto l'ennesima rottura di c******* da smazzare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


La natura stessa di tutti i nostri rapporti è imperfetta e "viziata" dalla nostra umanità. Il massimo dell' idealismo sconfina abbondantemente nell' utopia e tu sei un idealista iperbolico se pensi solo al fuoco della passione e al sensitivismo dei rapporti ( è per questo che mi sembri dannunziano  ).
Devi decidere soltanto se vuoi continuare a spenderti nell' estetismo o se preferisci vedere le cose con più realismo e aderenza a come effettivamente sono, secondo me.
Però devo dire che in passato pure io ero un po' come te, ho cominciato a sentirmi meglio quando mi sono lasciato andare ad osservare, a lasciarmi vivere senza pretendere la perfezione, ecco in quel momento l' ho sfiorata, ci sono andato vicino, credo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A parte che in un universo parallelo poche persone possono permettersi di pagare un surplus per la consegna della spesa,per la baby sitter,per la dog sitter e per la donna delle pulizie ,sono convinta che anche l'ora passata al pc a fare l'ordine della spesa ti darebbe noia.
> I più devono mettere in conto che la vita e non solo quella di coppia è anche questa,occuparsi in prima persona delle esigenze familiari.
> Se poi tua moglie è tutta mamma,pattine,polvere ,bucato e cucina e a te non ti caga di striscio valuterei seriamente di abbassare quel 98% di perfezione che le attribuisci a meno che non si tratti di curriculum per una colf.


Allora, partiamo dal fatto che il 98% è calcolato ovviamente su basi puramente soggettive, le mie;  e quindi il 98% delle donne a mia moglie non gli allaccia una scarpa secondo me.
Sempre secondo me, quindi capisco benissimo che tanta altra gente non ritenga di trovarsi d'accordo, l'immane quantità di rotture di palle che fanno parte della vita familiare (lasciamo da parte i momenti belli: prendere in braccio un figlio appena nato non è certo un momento che rientra nella routine) vanno gestite e nessuno pensi di sfuggire alla necessità di gestirle.
Anzi ti posso assicurare che so benissimo stirare la mia roba, e ti stupirò, anche la sua. Semplicemente essendo la mia retribuzione oraria un bel po' più alta di quella della tizia che mi spiccia casa, sarebbe da idioti passare del tempo che posso impiegare a lavorare, o a divertirmi, a fare i lavori di casa.
E questo vale anche per mia moglie, visto e considerato che la sua retribuzione oraria è probabilmente alta della mia.
Scusa la digressione, ma era per dare una pulita ad un po' di cose che son tornate spesso nel thread.
Dicevamo, visto che so badare a me stesso e di essere accudito non me ne frega assolutamente niente, oltre al fatto che so badare a me stesso molto meglio di quanto chiunque, inclusa mia madre, abbia saputo badare a me, il badare e accudire si inquadrano in un'ottica di famiglia. E non c'è assolutamente niente di male nel voler fare le cose, aiutare a fare le cose, organizzare le cose, pagare le cose.
Quello che trovo sbagliato, é non capire che la famiglia e la coppia non si possono conciliare tra di loro.
È una guerra fatta di battaglie, e le battaglie che finiscono con un armistizio, fanno più morti e feriti delle altre.
Ci sono le battaglie vinte dalla famiglia, in cui la coppia e le sue logiche debbono cedere il passo.
Ci sono le battaglie vinte dalla coppia, in cui è intelligente che per un certo lasso di tempo esistiamo solo io e te. Il fatto che io per mia figlia mi farei ammazzare, in qualunque momento e senza rimorsi, non toglie nulla al fatto che se io e mia moglie stiamo insieme in uno di quei momenti in cui avrebbe perfettamente senso che esistessimo solo io e lei, e lei ha il cervello proiettato sulla figlia, io vorrei prenderla a calci nel culo. E mi sento perfettamente in ragione di poterlo fare.
Per tutta una serie di motivi invece di scaricarla o se preferisci di lasciarla libera di cercarsi qualcuno più aderente al suo modo di vedere il mondo, ho deciso di cercare in giro, magari a porzione singola, qualcuno in grado di farmi rivivere per l'appunto un momento esclusivo a due (o a tre, e ovviamente non sto parlando di Io mammeta e tu). Perché in quei momenti quello che ti buca il cervello non è l'ebbrezza da sesso, ma è quel tipo di sensazione tipica di quando vai a corrente, quando hai la sensazione che tutto sia al posto giusto e che tutto vada per il verso giusto senza fare sforzi.
E quando capita è una botta che di orgasmi ne vale 10

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La natura stessa di tutti i nostri rapporti è imperfetta e "viziata" dalla nostra umanità. Il massimo dell' idealismo sconfina abbondantemente nell' utopia e tu sei un idealista iperbolico se pensi solo al fuoco della passione e al sensitivismo dei rapporti ( è per questo che mi sembri dannunziano  ).
> Devi decidere soltanto se vuoi continuare a spenderti nell' estetismo o se preferisci vedere le cose con più realismo e aderenza a come effettivamente sono, secondo me.
> Però devo dire che in passato pure io ero un po' come te, ho cominciato a sentirmi meglio quando mi sono lasciato andare ad osservare, a lasciarmi vivere senza pretendere la perfezione, ecco in quel momento l' ho sfiorata, ci sono andato vicino, credo.


Non è estetismo, altrimenti salterei semplicemente da un letto un altro quando invece ho rapporti di tromba amicizia che vanno avanti da due anni o tre. Il punto fuori posto secondo me non sta nella situazione che vivo, sta in questa costante situazione di incazzatura da mia moglie che non solo non è minimamente giusto che io le accolli, ma che oltretutto nemmeno mi lascia godermi fino in fondo il fatto di andare a corrente

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo su questo sono d'accordo. Mi viene un dubbio, però...se ti avesse messo al corrente del suo stile di vita cosa avresti fatto? Ti saresti adattata , pensando...lo faccio anch'io, libero lui, libera io, oppure avresti fatto casino e lo avresti mollato?
> Se la risposta giusta è la seconda capirai anche che magari non te l'ha detto per questo motivo. Non lo sto giustificando, di sicuro, ma capisco come , specialmente per un uomo sia difficile cambiare lo stile di vita e abbandonare il nido caldo della famiglia, pur non riuscendo a stare lontano dalle tentazioni del mondo.


Il nido è al 50%. Ecco perché non lo si abbandona. Non siamo più negli anni 50, in cui un padre non sapeva neanche cosa facevano i figli a scuola. Il Nido non si molla per un milione di motivi, di cui il principale è che quel nido è stato costruito con tanto di quel sangue e di quel sudore che per mollarlo mi devi ridare indietro tutto il tempo che ho passato appresso a te e alla tua visione del mondo. Questo parlando nel generico. Nello specifico mio, ti dico che il nido non si abbandona perché col cavolo che, in risposta a una supposta giustizia teorica, ad un teorema preconcetto, vado a sfasciare assetti ed affetti che ormai sono consolidati e che fanno stare bene un sacco di altra gente a parte me.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Bell'avatar, Feather


Eh si, ho dovuto cambiarlo o [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] non mi manda le selfie.
Ma sto ancora aspettando, per cui potrei anche ri-cambiarlo..


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quei momenti in cui avrebbe perfettamente senso che esistessimo solo io e lei, e lei ha il cervello proiettato sulla figlia, io vorrei prenderla a calci nel culo. E mi sento perfettamente in ragione di poterlo fare.


Ma non lo sei, in ragione.
Perché se lei sente la sua vita in quel modo tu non hai nessun diritto interferire e pretendere nulla.
Quello che puoi fare è solo decidere se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco o no. Ma pretendere che lei senta quello che senti tu, quando lo senti tu.. non è un diritto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Eh si, ho dovuto cambiarlo o @_Fiammetta_ non mi manda le selfie.Ma sto ancora aspettando, per cui potrei anche ri-cambiarlo..


vabbeh non puoi essere vincolato solo a questa possibilità :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il nido è al 50%. Ecco perché non lo si abbandona. Non siamo più negli anni 50, in cui un padre non sapeva neanche cosa facevano i figli a scuola. Il Nido non si molla per un milione di motivi, di cui il principale è che quel nido è stato costruito con tanto di quel sangue e di quel sudore che per mollarlo mi devi ridare indietro tutto il tempo che ho passato appresso a te e alla tua visione del mondo. Questo parlando nel generico. Nello specifico mio, ti dico che il nido non si abbandona perché col cavolo che, in risposta a una supposta giustizia teorica, ad un teorema preconcetto, vado a sfasciare assetti ed affetti che ormai sono consolidati e che fanno stare bene un sacco di altra gente a parte me.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sta bene, la penso come te. Una persona passa la vita a creare qualcosa, a costruirsi anche un certo status e poi non manda tutto all'aria per nulla.
Capisco anche come tua moglie abbia perso interesse per te e sia diventata principalmente mamma, perdendo quel fascino da amante che sono sicura prima aveva, visto che tu l'hai scelta per questo. Purtroppo capita a molte donne quando hanno un figlio. Il senso di maternità è così forte che non si riesce ad essere altro. So per certo che esistono delle terapie di coppia utili a far riscoprire alla donna il proprio ruolo non solo di mamma ma di donna. Forse dovreste provare, visto e considerato che il problema lo avete in due.


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Avete davvero una visione della vita di coppia diversa.
Tu vuoi mantenere la coppia staccata dalla famiglia,tua moglie non scinde le due cose.
Sono atteggiamenti abbastanza comuni.Quando i figli sono ancora piccoli è difficile per una donna non anteporli,è proprio la natura che stravolge le priorità .Hai ragione quando dici che ci sarebbero mille modi  per delegare la cura di figli,casa e bucato ma il punto non è questo.Il punto è che tua moglie non starebbe bene perché ha bisogno di prendersi cura personalmente di sua figlia e di ciò che la circonda.Sto per dirti un luogo comune ma purtroppo vero.I figli crescono in fretta e lasciano il nido ,forse tua moglie ne è più consapevole di te e vuole viversi ogni attimo,include anche te in questa cura ma con modalità diverse che a te non stanno bene.Di base hai questa gelosia verso ciò che catalizza l'attenzione di tua moglie ma è sbagliato perché provi una gelosia nei confronti di "roba" tua ,non esterna a te,non c'è un estraneo in competizione con te.
Quasi sempre i figli vengono prima della donna stessa che per qualche tempo potrebbe anche trascurarsi più del normale,vuoi per stanchezza,vuoi per mancanza di tempo o per dedizione ai piccoli.
Non lo fa per disinteresse nei tuoi confronti ,è proprio un meccanismo biologico che scatta in modo preponderante.
Solitamente poi con i figli più autonomi si riscoprono con piacere i ritagli di tempo a due ,l'apprensione e il pensiero costante sui figli a poco a poco diventa più razionale.Lavora e impegnati su questo anziché prenderti i contentini preconfezionati altrove che non ti lasciano nulla se non l'illusione.


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non lo sei, in ragione.
> Perché se lei sente la sua vita in quel modo tu non hai nessun diritto interferire e pretendere nulla.
> Quello che puoi fare è solo decidere se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco o no. Ma pretendere che lei senta quello che senti tu, quando lo senti tu.. non è un diritto.


Non è proprio così. Molte donne cambiano avendo figli e allora tutti gli uomini decidono di lasciarle perché non sono più le panterone di un tempo? Credo e spero che ci sia una soluzione, una terapia, qualcosa....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non lo sei, in ragione.
> Perché se lei sente la sua vita in quel modo tu non hai nessun diritto interferire e pretendere nulla.
> Quello che puoi fare è solo decidere se è la donna che vuoi al tuo fianco o no. Ma pretendere che lei senta quello che senti tu, quando lo senti tu.. non è un diritto.


Troppo comodo, e neanche a vent'anni. Se tu su una persona ci investi, hai tutto il diritto di aspettarti cose in cambio. La storia del nessuno mi può giudicare è il paradiso delle persone deboli. Quando non sei all'altezza dell'aspettativa di qualcun altro, se ami, ti evolvi. Se non ci riesci ti aiuto, se nemmeno vuoi vuol dire che non ne valgo la pena.
Oltretutto, se i tuoi sentimenti cambiano nei miei confronti, ci può anche stare ma dall'altra parte deve arrivare un colpo per correggere la rotta. Io di colpi correttivi a mia moglie gliene ho dati parecchi in tutti i sensi, ma è proprio il suo cervello che non riesce a scindere tra la donna che era (che se permetti è quello che mi ha venduto) e sta cosa a forma di mamma che mi ritrovo accanto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Avete davvero una visione della vita di coppia diversa.
> Tu vuoi mantenere la coppia staccata dalla famiglia,tua moglie non scinde le due cose.
> Sono atteggiamenti abbastanza comuni.Quando i figli sono ancora piccoli è difficile per una donna non anteporli,è proprio la natura che stravolge le priorità .Hai ragione quando dici che ci sarebbero mille modi  per delegare la cura di figli,casa e bucato ma il punto non è questo.Il punto è che tua moglie non starebbe bene perché ha bisogno di prendersi cura personalmente di sua figlia e di ciò che la circonda.Sto per dirti un luogo comune ma purtroppo vero.I figli crescono in fretta e lasciano il nido ,forse tua moglie ne è più consapevole di te e vuole viversi ogni attimo,include anche te in questa cura ma con modalità diverse che a te non stanno bene.Di base hai questa gelosia verso ciò che catalizza l'attenzione di tua moglie ma è sbagliato perché provi una gelosia nei confronti di "roba" tua ,non esterna a te,non c'è un estraneo in competizione con te.
> Quasi sempre i figli vengono prima della donna stessa che per qualche tempo potrebbe anche trascurarsi più del normale,vuoi per stanchezza,vuoi per mancanza di tempo o per dedizione ai piccoli.
> ...


Ottimo. 
Due mie amiche hanno avuto un bambino nello stesso periodo. La prima è diventata mamma e basta, non voleva più uscire di casa, accudiva il figlio ed era gelosa, ha iniziato a trascurare il marito che se l'è presa ed ha iniziato ad uscire da solo e non so cosa altro. La secondo, non so se più furba o forse con meno senso di maternità, pur avendo avuto il bambino ritagliava per se stessa e per il marito dello spazio. Il sabato sera uscivano sempre a cena da soli e lasciavano il bambino dalla madre di lei. Ogni tanto andavano fuori per qualche giorno...cioè ha continuato a coltivare il rapporto di coppia. All'inizio io e la mia prima amica, criticavamo la seconda perché sembrava troppo poco affettuosa col bambino e lo lasciava spesso. A lungo andare la prima amica ha avuto problemi, mentre la seconda ha mantenuto un buon rapporto col marito e continuano ad essere affiatati.
Questo per dire che le soluzioni ci sono, ma occorre cercarle se si tiene al rapporto, se invece il rapporto è morto, ognuno può fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sta bene, la penso come te. Una persona passa la vita a creare qualcosa, a costruirsi anche un certo status e poi non manda tutto all'aria per nulla.
> Capisco anche come tua moglie abbia perso interesse per te e sia diventata principalmente mamma, perdendo quel fascino da amante che sono sicura prima aveva, visto che tu l'hai scelta per questo. Purtroppo capita a molte donne quando hanno un figlio. Il senso di maternità è così forte che non si riesce ad essere altro. So per certo che esistono delle terapie di coppia utili a far riscoprire alla donna il proprio ruolo non solo di mamma ma di donna. Forse dovreste provare, visto e considerato che il problema lo avete in due.


La terapia di coppia per funzionare bene deve partire innanzitutto dalla consapevolezza che un problema ci sia. Il punto è che qui sembra che il problema sia tutto mio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia per funzionare bene deve partire innanzitutto dalla consapevolezza che un problema ci sia. Il punto è che qui sembra che il problema sia tutto mio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Capisco. Gioca d'astuzia

La tattica giusta per far venire in terapia una persona che non vuole e quella di dirgli che hai un problema tu e hai bisogno del suo appoggio. Preventivamente parla col terapista e spiega la situazione. Ci sono passata, tranquillo!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Molte donne cambiano avendo figli e allora tutti gli uomini decidono di lasciarle perché non sono più le panterone di un tempo? Credo e spero che ci sia una soluzione, una terapia, qualcosa....


Guarda, se la buttiamo sulla biologia spicciola, visto che queste cose un po' le ho studiate a livello di dinamiche biologiche, ma parlo proprio di chimica, uomini e donne cercano di fottersi tra di loro a livello evolutivo.
È stato addirittura dimostrato che le donne in gravidanza e durante l'allattamento secernono feromoni che abbassano il testosterone del compagno proprio per tenerlo vicino, e non mandarlo a fare casino altrove. Per cui, se parliamo di biologia in senso stretto, la natura prescrive che noi maschietti si vada in giro a far danni. Poi, per arginare tutto questo, che ripeto è la natura, abbiamo costruito 1000 mila sistemi di pensiero, visto che la monogamia risolve un sacco di problemi, e abbiamo creato un pianeta di frustrati.
Ma a me, la monogamia starebbe pure bene, il problema è che non si può pensare che un maschio adulto, e soprattutto indipendente, capisco che ce ne siano rimasti pochi, posso mettere sullo stesso piano le attenzioni di una mamma e quelle di una femmina.
Ribadisco, ma sti c**** dei pomodorini biologici, il cibo alla tana me lo so benissimo portare da solo


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, se la buttiamo sulla biologia spicciola, visto che queste cose un po' le ho studiate a livello di dinamiche biologiche, ma parlo proprio di chimica, uomini e donne cercano di fottersi tra di loro a livello evolutivo.
> È stato addirittura dimostrato che le donne in gravidanza e durante l'allattamento secernono feromoni che abbassano il testosterone del compagno proprio per tenerlo vicino, e non mandarlo a fare casino altrove. Per cui, se parliamo di biologia in senso stretto, la natura prescrive che noi maschietti si vada in giro a far danni. Poi, per arginare tutto questo, che ripeto è la natura, abbiamo costruito 1000 mila sistemi di pensiero, visto che la monogamia risolve un sacco di problemi, e abbiamo creato un pianeta di frustrati.
> Ma a me, la monogamia starebbe pure bene, il problema è che non si può pensare che un maschio adulto, e soprattutto indipendente, capisco che ce ne siano rimasti pochi, posso mettere sullo stesso piano le attenzioni di una mamma e quelle di una femmina.
> Ribadisco, ma sti c**** dei pomodorini biologici, il cibo alla tana me lo so benissimo portare da solo


Guarda sfondi una porta aperta. Capisco ciò che dici e capisco il tuo disagio. 
L'unica soluzione è quella della terapia che ti ho consigliato sopra oppure parli chiaro a tua moglie, delle tue esigenze e di come ti senti adesso.


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Troppo comodo, e neanche a vent'anni. Se tu su una persona ci investi, hai tutto il diritto di aspettarti cose in cambio. La storia del nessuno mi può giudicare è il paradiso delle persone deboli. Quando non sei all'altezza dell'aspettativa di qualcun altro, se ami, ti evolvi.


Non sono d'accordo neanche un po'. 
Non hai nessunissimo diritto di aspettarti proprio un cazzo di niente in cambio. IMHO.

E anche ammesso voglia e riesca ad evolvere, è tutto da vedere in che direzione evolverà. Potrebbe anche non piacerti neanche un po'.


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo neanche un po'.
> Non hai nessunissimo diritto di aspettarti proprio un cazzo di niente in cambio. IMHO.
> 
> E anche ammesso voglia e riesca ad evolvere, è tutto da vedere in che direzione evolverà. Potrebbe anche non piacerti neanche un po'.


Ma una donna che ama un uomo il quale  le manifesta il suo disagio e le chiede non di cambiare ma di tornare come era prima, perché non dovrebbe farlo? 

Se io sposo un uomo perché lui si dimostra in un certo modo , affettuoso, gentile ecc, mentre dopo il matrimonio questo diventa possessivo e geloso...che devo fare ? Me lo tengo o gli dico chiaramente che amavo l'uomo che ho conosciuto e non quello che è diventato? 

Non è il mio caso ma conosco molte donne in situazioni del genere e onestamente io non potrei sopportare certe cose.


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Però è difficile non cambiare con il passare del tempo e degli eventi.
É frustrante chi cambia troppo (in peggio secondo le nostre esigenze) come chi non cambia mai.
La crisi del mio matrimonio in parte è stata causata da una mancata evoluzione di mio marito,molto simile alla tua .A me non sembrava una buona idea continuare ad acquistare macchine a due posti,moto e week ed romantici con tre figli piccoli a casa che non mi avrebbero permesso di avere la mente libera.Non ero pronta e non ero in grado di pensare ad altro.In lui vedevo solo un ragazzino capriccioso  immaturo come tu vedi una badante in tua moglie.Con la differenza che mio marito vuole l'accudimento totale ,pomodorini compresi.Sarebbe stata solo una questione di tempo e pazienza per ritrovare il noi.Cosa che è avvenuta.
Tua moglie non si è venduta per ciò che non è,è sempre lei solo che si è adeguata forse nel modo non del tutto giusto a nuove esigenze .Ma anche tu dovresti andarle incontro e renderti conto che non potrete più essere SOLO coppia.


----------



## feather (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma una donna che ama un uomo il quale  le manifesta il suo disagio e le chiede non di cambiare ma di tornare come era prima, perché non dovrebbe farlo?


Perché se non è nelle sue corde, o non lo è più, non può far finta di essere quello che non è per farti contenta
Vuoi perché è cambiato come persona, vuoi perché si è instaurata una dinamica che lo fa essere in un certo modo. Fattostà che quella è la persona che è ora.



Piperita ha detto:


> Se io sposo un uomo perché lui si dimostra in un certo modo , affettuoso, gentile ecc, mentre dopo il matrimonio questo diventa possessivo e geloso...che devo fare ? Me lo tengo o gli dico chiaramente che amavo l'uomo che ho conosciuto e non quello che è diventato?


La seconda che hai detto


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Perché se non è nelle sue corde, o non lo è più, non può far finta di essere quello che non è per farti contenta
> Vuoi perché è cambiato come persona, vuoi perché si è instaurata una dinamica che lo fa essere in un certo modo. Fattostà che quella è la persona che è ora.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sono d'accordo, solo che è una cosa che non si può prevedere pertanto non posso dargli colpa se dice che non si sarebbe mai sposato se avesse saputo....


----------



## Piperita (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Però è difficile non cambiare con il passare del tempo e degli eventi.
> É frustrante chi cambia troppo (in peggio secondo le nostre esigenze) come chi non cambia mai.
> La crisi del mio matrimonio in parte è stata causata da una mancata evoluzione di mio marito,molto simile alla tua .A me non sembrava una buona idea continuare ad acquistare macchine a due posti,moto e week ed romantici con tre figli piccoli a casa che non mi avrebbero permesso di avere la mente libera.Non ero pronta e non ero in grado di pensare ad altro.In lui vedevo solo un ragazzino capriccioso  immaturo come tu vedi una badante in tua moglie.Con la differenza che mio marito vuole l'accudimento totale ,pomodorini compresi.Sarebbe stata solo una questione di tempo e pazienza per ritrovare il noi.Cosa che è avvenuta.
> Tua moglie non si è venduta per ciò che non è,è sempre lei solo che si è adeguata forse nel modo non del tutto giusto a nuove esigenze .Ma anche tu dovresti andarle incontro e renderti conto che non potrete più essere SOLO coppia.


Quindi hai fatto da balia anche a tuo marito e la cosa non ti ha infastidita?
Io credo che ci si sposi per avere un supporto morale  e fisico anche nel crescere i figli non per avere un figlio in più. A quanto pare è una cosa normale.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto da balia anche a tuo marito e la cosa non ti ha infastidita?
> Io credo che ci si sposi per avere un supporto morale  e fisico anche nel crescere i figli non per avere un figlio in più. A quanto pare è una cosa normale.


Esatto, talmente normale che se ti ribelli a questo tipo di schemi va anche a finire che quello sbagliato sei tu

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esatto, talmente normale che se ti ribelli a questo tipo di schemi va anche a finire che quello sbagliato sei tu
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma paradossalmente è stato lui a ribellarsi perché recriminava la mancanza di attenzioni ,più o meno come stai facendo tu.
Non ero sbagliata io ,non era sbagliato lui,eravamo nel giusto e nel torto in egual misura ,forse solamente eccessivi nel nostro punto di vista.
Tua moglie troppo mamma badante,tu forse troppo estraneo alle dinamiche di famiglia e non più solo di coppia .Avete torto e ragione entrambi bisogna solo trovare una misura che soddisfi entrambi ma dovrai cedere anche tu più di una posizione altrimenti il divario aumenta.


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quindi hai fatto da balia anche a tuo marito e la cosa non ti ha infastidita?
> Io credo che ci si sposi per avere un supporto morale  e fisico anche nel crescere i figli non per avere un figlio in più. A quanto pare è una cosa normale.


Lui ha anche bisogno di essere accudito,lo fa stare bene e a me non pesa .
Un conto è un uomo che ha anche bisogno di attenzioni extra ,altro è continuare a fare il ragazzino e non capire che con tre figli (voluti fortemente sopratutto da lui) le cose cambiano perché le mie energie non sono illimitate.Se mi dai una mano anziché fare capricci,poi ho più tempo per noi.
Il discorso che uno si accorge di non amare il matrimonio solo quando lo sperimenta non regge molto.Se è stata una scelta ragionata non ci sono grosse sorprese,si sa che gli eventi modificheranno alcuni versi della coppia ,stessa cosa con i figli,si scopre dopo se si è portati a fare il genitore oppure no ma se non si è minchioni si cambia in base alle nuove esigenze,altrimenti un figlio non è un farmaco salvavita,si può anche passare .E' indubbio che l'istinto materno sia normalmente molto più potente dell'istinto paterno e risulta più difficile da dosare.E' difficile da spiegare ma si può essere la più egoista delle donne ma dal momento in cui un embrione si fa strada fino a diventare un figlio,la natura fa enormi casini con il corpo e la mente di una donna,si ha davvero l'idea di essere possedute ,uno strumento in balia della natura che volente o nolente fa il suo corso non solo con la tua mente ma anche con il tuo corpo.
Se ami tua moglie sii paziente e cerca anche tu di evolverti ,vedrai che tornerete coppia.


----------



## bettypage (8 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vi cito entrambe perchè c'è la domanda e la risposta. La paternità (anzi maternità) dell 'espressione Epica di coppia appartiene a Divi, io ovviamente la ho fatta mia e interiorizzata rapidamente e la uso senza copyright perchè dopo aver lungamente cercato una espressione che riuscisse a sintetizzare una situazione la ho trovata in questa piccola frase di Divi che non finirò mai di ringraziare.
> 
> Divi, il copyright è ormai scaduto, ti avverto che da questo momento mi sentirò libero di utilizzare questa espressione senza citarti ulteriormente, ti ho già invidiato a sufficienza per averla scovata.  :carneval::carneval::carneval::bye:


Denkiu


----------



## bettypage (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Però è difficile non cambiare con il passare del tempo e degli eventi.
> É frustrante chi cambia troppo (in peggio secondo le nostre esigenze) come chi non cambia mai.
> La crisi del mio matrimonio in parte è stata causata da una mancata evoluzione di mio marito,molto simile alla tua .A me non sembrava una buona idea continuare ad acquistare macchine a due posti,moto e week ed romantici con tre figli piccoli a casa che non mi avrebbero permesso di avere la mente libera.Non ero pronta e non ero in grado di pensare ad altro.In lui vedevo solo un ragazzino capriccioso  immaturo come tu vedi una badante in tua moglie.Con la differenza che mio marito vuole l'accudimento totale ,pomodorini compresi.Sarebbe stata solo una questione di tempo e pazienza per ritrovare il noi.Cosa che è avvenuta.
> Tua moglie non si è venduta per ciò che non è,è sempre lei solo che si è adeguata forse nel modo non del tutto giusto a nuove esigenze .Ma anche tu dovresti andarle incontro e renderti conto che non potrete più essere SOLO coppia.


Condivido e aggiungo che i figli rivoluzionano la coppia oltre le dinamiche individuali che portano cambiamento. Bisogna far convivere l Io, la coppia e la famiglia in modo più o meno armonico per non soccombere.


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Condivido e aggiungo che i figli rivoluzionano la coppia oltre le dinamiche individuali che portano cambiamento. Bisogna far convivere l Io, la coppia e la famiglia in modo più o meno armonico per non soccombere.


Certo,non si può negare che le dinamiche debbano cambiare.
Addio ore piccole nei locali,dormite fino a mezzogiorno partenze decise all'ultimo secondo,frigo vuoto etc etc
Con i figli è necessario pianificare  molte cose e la spontaneità va parecchio a farsi benedire.
Quando si è in due anche il sesso è più libero,quando vuoi e ovunque anche in giro per casa . 
Prova quando hai figli adolescenti che ti sbucano ovunque a tutte le ore,ti ritrovi come quando avevi 18 anni e cercavi il momento per avere casa libera ,prima dovevi sfuggire ai genitori poi ai figli.
Poi i figli escono perché diventano più grandi e si ricomincia con la libertà .E' una questione di periodi della vita ,bisogna essere elastici senza fare drammi per cose normali ma noto che voi uomini in genere fate molta fatica ad accettare che il fulcro si sposti un po da voi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,non si può negare che le dinamiche debbano cambiare.
> Addio ore piccole nei locali,dormite fino a mezzogiorno partenze decise all'ultimo secondo,frigo vuoto etc etc
> Con i figli è necessario pianificare  molte cose e la spontaneità va parecchio a farsi benedire.
> Quando si è in due anche il sesso è più libero,quando vuoi e ovunque anche in giro per casa .
> ...


Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto qui.
Io so che avere un figlio mi ha cambiata proprio anche nel senso di auto tutela fisica per poter esserci.
Mi è passato quando hanno trovato lavoro. È stato un periodo lunghetto :carneval:.
Questo spiega perché ci sono vecchietti che fanno paracadutismo. Uno si domanda perché non l'hanno fatto prima. Prima avevano responsabilità. Anche questo fa parte della rabbia del tradito che ha figli. A volte è talmente forte questo sentire che porta a rimanere, contro tutto il senso di delusione, per compensare l'altrui irresponsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Ricorda Male, che tutti siamo bravi a fare i fighi con le altre donne e gli altri uomini....mio marito ad esempio se leggesse quello che ti ho scritto, penserebbe che sia impossibile un atteggiamento tale da parte mia. Metti una donna a fare la moglie e sara sicuramente splendida con qualcuno al quale non e' costretta a lavare i calzini. Tu hai bisogno di sentirti osannato e adulato. Ma come puo farlo tua moglie che conosce bene le tue miserie? Puo farlo solo una che si prende il giro di giostra senza fare i conti alla cassa la sera....e non dare tanto x scontato che lei non sappia.


Da amante quoto
Detto non più di due gg fa anche al mio ex amante che ha fatto un commento infelice sulla moglie


----------



## bettypage (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,non si può negare che le dinamiche debbano cambiare.
> Addio ore piccole nei locali,dormite fino a mezzogiorno partenze decise all'ultimo secondo,frigo vuoto etc etc
> Con i figli è necessario pianificare  molte cose e la spontaneità va parecchio a farsi benedire.
> Quando si è in due anche il sesso è più libero,quando vuoi e ovunque anche in giro per casa .
> ...


Infatti trovo semplicemente immaturo prolungare ad eternum il periodo della gioventù. Pardon. Sepofà. Basta che non metti al mondo creature di cui, anche per legge, sei responsabile. Mia nonna mi diceva che"due paradisi non si possono godere" pensare di rimanere eterni fidanzati assetati di esperienze limite e avere una famiglia di stampo tradizionale per me é impossibile


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Però è difficile non cambiare con il passare del tempo e degli eventi.
> É frustrante chi cambia troppo (in peggio secondo le nostre esigenze) come chi non cambia mai.
> La crisi del mio matrimonio in parte è stata causata da una mancata evoluzione di mio marito,molto simile alla tua .A me non sembrava una buona idea continuare ad acquistare macchine a due posti,moto e week ed romantici con tre figli piccoli a casa che non mi avrebbero permesso di avere la mente libera.Non ero pronta e non ero in grado di pensare ad altro.In lui vedevo solo un ragazzino capriccioso  immaturo come tu vedi una badante in tua moglie.Con la differenza che mio marito vuole l'accudimento totale ,pomodorini compresi.Sarebbe stata solo una questione di tempo e pazienza per ritrovare il noi.Cosa che è avvenuta.
> Tua moglie non si è venduta per ciò che non è,è sempre lei solo che si è adeguata forse nel modo non del tutto giusto a nuove esigenze .Ma anche tu dovresti andarle incontro e renderti conto che non potrete più essere SOLO coppia.





mistral ha detto:


> Ma paradossalmente è stato lui a ribellarsi perché recriminava la mancanza di attenzioni ,più o meno come stai facendo tu.
> Non ero sbagliata io ,non era sbagliato lui,eravamo nel giusto e nel torto in egual misura ,forse solamente eccessivi nel nostro punto di vista.
> Tua moglie troppo mamma badante,tu forse troppo estraneo alle dinamiche di famiglia e non più solo di coppia .Avete torto e ragione entrambi bisogna solo trovare una misura che soddisfi entrambi ma dovrai cedere anche tu più di una posizione altrimenti il divario aumenta.





mistral ha detto:


> Lui ha anche bisogno di essere accudito,lo fa stare bene e a me non pesa .
> Un conto è un uomo che ha anche bisogno di attenzioni extra ,altro è continuare a fare il ragazzino e non capire che con tre figli (voluti fortemente sopratutto da lui) le cose cambiano perché le mie energie non sono illimitate.Se mi dai una mano anziché fare capricci,poi ho più tempo per noi.
> Il discorso che uno si accorge di non amare il matrimonio solo quando lo sperimenta non regge molto.Se è stata una scelta ragionata non ci sono grosse sorprese,si sa che gli eventi modificheranno alcuni versi della coppia ,stessa cosa con i figli,si scopre dopo se si è portati a fare il genitore oppure no ma se non si è minchioni si cambia in base alle nuove esigenze,altrimenti un figlio non è un farmaco salvavita,si può anche passare .E' indubbio che l'istinto materno sia normalmente molto più potente dell'istinto paterno e risulta più difficile da dosare.E' difficile da spiegare ma si può essere la più egoista delle donne ma dal momento in cui un embrione si fa strada fino a diventare un figlio,la natura fa enormi casini con il corpo e la mente di una donna,si ha davvero l'idea di essere possedute ,uno strumento in balia della natura che volente o nolente fa il suo corso non solo con la tua mente ma anche con il tuo corpo.
> Se ami tua moglie sii paziente e cerca anche tu di evolverti ,vedrai che tornerete coppia.


Purtroppo no, Mistral io tutta questa similitudine tra me e tuo marito non ce la vedo ma non per altro: è ovvio che gli atteggiamenti da ragazzino viziato diano fastidio. La parolina magica in questi casi e priorità. È assolutamente normale che se io mi compro la spider da 30, €40000 e ti costringo a portare i figli a scuola con l'autobus tu sia incazzata. Questo perché sto dando priorità ai miei giochi di bambino cresciuto rispetto a quelle risorse che é sacrosanto che io porti in famiglia. Il boccone amaro che non riesce a scendere, almeno nel mio caso, si sostanzia nel fatto, che la signora non riesca a capire che nelle dinamiche di relazione è giusto valutare l'altro esattamente sulla base di come vengono date le priorità.
 È bellissimo parlare di sentimenti, è bellissimo raccontarci che spaccheremo il mondo ma quando non hai più vent'anni, tocca metterci in testa che esiste il giudizio DELL'ALTRO. Se non mi dai abbastanza spazio potrebbe anche darsi che si tratti del fatto che io sia un ragazzino egocentrico che vuole essere messo al centro dell'attenzione. Anzi dai, mi voglio rovinare. Voglio essere messo al centro dell'attenzione perché ho paura di invecchiare, che la panza peggiori ulteriormente, che la calvizie abbia meglio, e dulcis in fundo, che non mi si alzi più il pisello.
 Ma io non sento questo.
 Ti giuro che mi piacerebbe un sacco riuscire a banalizzare le mie sensazioni e le mie emozioni per arrivare a farmi incasellare in un teorema.
 Vedi tra le poche espressioni che dobbiamo invidiare agli inglesi, che per tutto il resto hanno una lingua veramente di m****, è "larger-than-life" che vuol dire grossomodo straordinario, eccezionale, ma che letteralmente vuol dire che esistono persone che sono al di sopra delle regole che valgono per tutti gli altri: invecchiare, ingrigire, trovare divertente fare i piatti insieme, per poi alla fine di questo meraviglioso percorso file sepolti sotto un mucchio di pomodorini biologici.
 E quando scegli una donna in mezzo a mille altre, e le spieghi come vedi la vita, e vi mettete d'accordo su una visione del mondo, fate un sacco di giri di giostra assolutamente di livello sovraordinato, vi promettete che nulla mai cambierà, poi crescete e vi promettete di fare tutto il possibile perché cambi il meno possibile, poi finite a condividere le bollette ( le bollette non vanno condivise, vanno pagate, magari le contesti, ma non vanno condivise), se permetti un po' ti incazzi.


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto tutto quello che hai scritto qui.
> Io so che avere un figlio mi ha cambiata proprio anche nel senso di auto tutela fisica per poter esserci.
> Mi è passato quando hanno trovato lavoro. È stato un periodo lunghetto :carneval:.
> Questo spiega perché ci sono vecchietti che fanno paracadutismo. Uno si domanda perché non l'hanno fatto prima. Prima avevano responsabilità. Anche questo fa parte della rabbia del tradito che ha figli. A volte è talmente forte questo sentire che porta a rimanere, contro tutto il senso di delusione, per compensare l'altrui irresponsabilità.


Tre figli piccoli,due attività autonome quindi niente mutua in caso di malattia.
I giri in moto non mi sono più sembrati così rilassanti,lui mordeva il freno e ne faceva una questione personale.Una sera una macchina ci fa il contropelo ,deve essersi spaventato parecchio e da lì non ha più protestato anzi,ha iniziato a diradare molto anche lui le uscite e qualche giorno fa ha manifestato l'intenzione di venderla perché quasi inutilizzata.
Non penso di aver avuto tutti i torti a non riuscire a godermi l'aria sulla faccia e mi pare evidente che non fosse una cosa "contro" di lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se mi dai una mano anziché fare capricci,poi ho più tempo per noi.


Se io ti pago 1500, €1700 al mese di aiuti vari, e in più hai quattro nonni a tutto servizio che mia figlia si merita tutti, torno a casa e trovo la casa perfetta e tu stanca da qualcosa che non sia aver fatto 16 ore filate di (inserire lavoro da adulti a piacere), ti prendo a calci in culo.
Frega un cazzo se la nana ha lasciato il delirio e la tizia delle pulizie torna solo domani. Se ti pesco con lo straccio in mano te lo sfascio in testa.
firmato
ragazzino viziato


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Purtroppo no, Mistral io tutta questa similitudine tra me e tuo marito non ce la vedo ma non per altro: è ovvio che gli atteggiamenti da ragazzino viziato diano fastidio. La parolina magica in questi casi e priorità. È assolutamente normale che se io mi compro la spider da 30, €40000 e ti costringo a portare i figli a scuola con l'autobus tu sia incazzata. Questo perché sto dando priorità ai miei giochi di bambino cresciuto rispetto a quelle risorse che é sacrosanto che io porti in famiglia. Il boccone amaro che non riesce a scendere, almeno nel mio caso, si sostanzia nel fatto, che la signora non riesca a capire che nelle dinamiche di relazione è giusto valutare l'altro esattamente sulla base di come vengono date le priorità.
> È bellissimo parlare di sentimenti, è bellissimo raccontarci che spaccheremo il mondo ma quando non hai più vent'anni, tocca metterci in testa che esiste in giudizio DELL'ALTRO. Se non mi dai abbastanza spazio potrebbe anche darsi che si tratti del fatto che io sia un ragazzino egocentrico che vuole essere messo al centro dell'attenzione. Anzi dai, mi voglio rovinare. Voglio essere messo al centro dell'attenzione perché ho paura di invecchiare, che la panza peggiori ulteriormente, che la calvizie abbia meglio, e dulcis in fundo, che non mi si alzi più il pisello.
> Ma io non sento questo.
> Ti giuro che mi piacerebbe un sacco riuscire ad analizzare le mie sensazioni e le mie emozioni per arrivare a farmi incasellare in un teorema.
> ...


Ma hai fatto qualche passo convinto verso di lei ?
Poi non capisco questo discorso di condividere le bollette etc..che vuol dire.Se la trovo troppo cara ovvio che con lui valuto l'ipotesi di cambiare gestore o lampadine.
Anche definire il "suo" cane dopo anni che vivete insieme,avere questa repulsione all'insieme è patologico;bada bene ,patologico permuta coppia ,non per un single.Affermi  delle cose pesanti,trasmetti il perenne senso di pesce fuor d'acqua,di disagiato e mi spiace per te che ti trovi in un ruolo che detesti ma anche tua moglie che vede la sua vita e suo marito in modo completamente diverso dalla realtà mi fa tenerezza....
Ma esattamente quando le manifesti il tuo disagio o cosa ti aspetteresti ,quali ostacoli e quali risposte ottieni?


----------



## mistral (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se io ti pago 1500, €1700 al mese di aiuti vari, e in più hai quattro nonni a tutto servizio che mia figlia si merita tutti, torno a casa e trovo la casa perfetta e tu stanca da qualcosa che non sia aver fatto 16 ore filate di (inserire lavoro da adulti a piacere), ti prendo a calci in culo.
> Frega un cazzo se la nana ha lasciato il delirio e la tizia delle pulizie torna solo domani. Se ti pesco con lo straccio in mano te lo sfascio in testa.
> firmato
> ragazzino viziato


ok,ma allora ritorniamo al punto di partenza.L'equilibrio di coppia non si può pretendere di trovarlo a suon di collaborazioni pagate .
Si deve basare su altro.Se tu domani avessi un tracollo finanziario vuol dire che tutte le tue dinamiche familiari finiscono nel cesso?
Perche non può arrivare a sera stanca tua moglie visto che mi pare di ricordare che lavori anche lei?
Il vostro è un problema di equilibrio,siete troppo agli opposti.Anche tu sconfini con le tue insofferenze che ammetto,a me sembrano esagerate o comunque poco affini alla condizione  familiare che hai.
Consiglio spassionato,prova ad andare in terapia,magari quella cognitivo comportamentale,magari ti aiuta a far chiarezza su questo tuo rifiuto di situazioni tutto sommato normali che tu vedi come omologazione negativa.
Quando capirai meglio te stesso e le strategie per limare certi aspetti,sono fiduciosa che troverai anche il modo di scardinare la visione talebana di tua moglie del suo ruolo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto qualche passo convinto verso di lei ?
> Poi non capisco questo discorso di condividere le bollette etc..che vuol dire.Se la trovo troppo cara ovvio che con lui valuto l'ipotesi di cambiare gestore o lampadine.
> Anche definire il "suo" cane dopo anni che vivete insieme,avere questa repulsione all'insieme è patologico;bada bene ,patologico permuta coppia ,non per un single.Affermi  delle cose pesanti,trasmetti il perenne senso di pesce fuor d'acqua,di disagiato e mi spiace per te che ti trovi in un ruolo che detesti ma anche tua moglie che vede la sua vita e suo marito in modo completamente diverso dalla realtà mi fa tenerezza....
> Ma esattamente quando le manifesti il tuo disagio o cosa ti aspetteresti ,quali ostacoli e quali risposte ottieni?


io se la trovo troppo cara mi attivo, cambio gestore o lampadine, nemmeno glielo dico, se non en passant (e non certo per farmi bello). Altrimenti lo facesse lei, è parlarne come se fosse una cosa importante quello che da il senso di degradazione. Anche perché dietro sta smania che ha la maggior parte delle persone di condividere le minchiate, molto spesso c'è altro:
te lo dico prima perché sennò mi rompi le palle => chi ti ha detto di cambiare le lampadine
ho cambiato le lampadine per farmi dire bravo/a => no, hai cambiato le lampadine perchè è da idioti regalare soldi
ecc. ecc.
il ruolo di marito & padre è *alternativo* a quello di amante / complice / compagno.
o sei l'uno o sei l'altro, scegli di essere l'uno o l'altro. se non alterni ammazzi uno dei due o fai male entrambe le cose.
se mia moglie non impara a togliersi un vestito e indossare l'altro...







mistral ha detto:


> ok,ma allora ritorniamo al punto di partenza.L'equilibrio di coppia non si può pretendere di trovarlo a suon di collaborazioni pagate .
> Si deve basare su altro.Se tu domani avessi un tracollo finanziario vuol dire che tutte le tue dinamiche familiari finiscono nel cesso?
> Perche non può arrivare a sera stanca tua moglie visto che mi pare di ricordare che lavori anche lei?
> Il vostro è un problema di equilibrio,siete troppo agli opposti.Anche tu sconfini con le tue insofferenze che ammetto,a me sembrano esagerate o comunque poco affini alla condizione  familiare che hai.
> ...


la stanchezza è soggettiva. se io lavoro 18 ore di fila a qualcosa che mi appassiona, torno a casa a 3000 e resto acceso come un albero di natale per le 18 ore successive, oppure stramazzo. Se lavoro 6 ore appresso a robe di routine, torno a casa senza nulla di significativo, e mi vien voglia di condividere le bollette della luce, magari mi sto rincoglionendo.
basta ammetterlo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato,prova ad andare in terapia,magari quella cognitivo comportamentale,magari ti aiuta a far chiarezza su questo tuo rifiuto di situazioni tutto sommato normali che tu vedi come omologazione negativa.
> Quando capirai meglio te stesso e le strategie per limare certi aspetti,sono fiduciosa che troverai anche il modo di scardinare la visione talebana di tua moglie del suo ruolo.


ma perché devo limare certi aspetti? tra essere lucido e sofferente e rincoglionirmi, o peggio giustificare il tradimento di colei che tradisco, o ancora ridurmi ad essere ciò che sono i medioman che condividono le bollette invece che i tramonti sulla spiaggia, scelgo la lucidità.
ora so che risponderai che "come tutti quelli che hanno un problema non ammetto di avere un problema" ma il mio problema è come razionalizzare il senso di incazzatura che provo nei confronti di mia moglie, non il fatto che la tradisca.
per come la vedo io, la signora le corna se le merita tutte.
(avevo avvisato che sono il male...)


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Infatti trovo semplicemente immaturo prolungare ad eternum il periodo della gioventù. Pardon. Sepofà. Basta che non metti al mondo creature di cui, anche per legge, sei responsabile. Mia nonna mi diceva che"due paradisi non si possono godere" pensare di rimanere *eterni fidanzati assetati di esperienze limite *e avere una famiglia di stampo tradizionale per me é impossibile


guarda che nei locali di scambisti le coppie sono (quasi) tutte sposate, con figli e sulla cinquantina
:carneval:


----------



## bettypage (8 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda che nei locali di scambisti le coppie sono (quasi) tutte sposate, con figli e sulla cinquantina
> :carneval:


Tu che ne sai?:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu che ne sai?:rotfl:


[emoji56] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda sfondi una porta aperta. Capisco ciò che dici e capisco il tuo disagio.
> L'unica soluzione è quella della terapia che ti ho consigliato sopra oppure parli chiaro a tua moglie, delle tue esigenze e di come ti senti adesso.


Guarda che non è esattamente semplicissimo spiegare alla propria moglie che preferisco tradirla perché mi sentirei sminuito a diventare come lei...
Anche perché, per come la conosco tra sentirsi tradita e sentirsi sbattere in faccia a tutta forza il concetto che lei si sia involuta invece che evoluta, probabilmente per come la conosco peggio la seconda

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo neanche un po'.
> Non hai nessunissimo diritto di aspettarti proprio un cazzo di niente in cambio. IMHO.
> 
> E anche ammesso voglia e riesca ad evolvere, è tutto da vedere in che direzione evolverà. Potrebbe anche non piacerti neanche un po'.


E allora per quale motivo mia moglie dovrebbe aspettarsi da me che io le stia bene? Perché lo ha detto il codice civile, il prete o moral comune?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che non è esattamente semplicissimo spiegare alla propria moglie che preferisco tradirla perché mi sentirei sminuito a diventare come lei...
> Anche perché, per come la conosco tra sentirsi tradita e sentirsi sbattere in faccia a tutta forza il concetto che lei si sia involuta invece che evoluta, probabilmente per come la conosco peggio la seconda
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


giuro che non ti capisco....
vuoi dire che hai messo ai voti e deciso che era meglio rimediare qualche approccio e qualche scopata qua e la anziché sbatterle in faccia il tuo disappunto??
Per capire,quanto tempo hai concesso dopo il matrimonio a tua moglie prima di decidere che per lei era meglio la condizione di cornuta e felice ?
Di giustificazioni all' ingiustificabile qui se ne sono lette a quintali ma davvero tu sei sul podio .
Tu non sei incazzato con tua moglie ma con ciò che lei rappresenta per il quale tu ti sei reso conto di non essere  tagliato.Tu vuoi adrenalina e conquista costanti ,detesti le cose semplici della famiglia,la normalità e anche la serenità,non hai il coraggio di prendere la tua strada e così facendo costringi tua moglie ad una vita di merda quando avrebbe tutto il diritto di avere accanto a se una persona che goda davvero delle cose che la appagano.Prima o poi non reggerai più la farsa continua che già ora fa capolino con questa rabbia che ti punge.


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora per quale motivo mia moglie dovrebbe aspettarsi da me che io le stia bene? Perché lo ha detto il codice civile, il prete o moral comune?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Probabilmente non si aspetta nulla,ti tiene e magari se sei fortunato ti ama così come sei e mi auguro per te senza surrogati che la facciano sentire "giusta"e la aiutino a digerirti


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Probabilmente non si aspetta nulla,ti tiene e magari se sei fortunato ti ama così come sei e mi auguro per te senza surrogati che la facciano sentire "giusta"e la aiutino a digerirti


Il fatto che la signora non si aspetti nulla è esattamente parte del problema

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Probabilmente non si aspetta nulla,ti tiene e magari se sei fortunato ti ama così come sei e mi auguro per te senza surrogati che la facciano sentire "giusta"e la aiutino a digerirti


Secondo me questa cosa sta risentendo troppo dell'eterna diatriba fra Marte e Venere. Qui non c'è un problema di Maschi contro femmine. È un problema di persone, desideri, sogni, e soprattutto aspettative

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il fatto che la signora non si aspetti nulla è esattamente parte del problema
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sarebbe peggio se ti ritenesse inadeguato in tutto e si iscrivesse a tutte le palestre della città....


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Sarebbe peggio se ti ritenesse inadeguato in tutto e si iscrivesse a tutte le palestre della città....


Mistral, io ovviamente ti ringrazio del tempo e dell'attenzione che mi stai dedicando. Se mia moglie mi ritenesse inadeguato in tutto non credo che mi avrebbe sposato, anche perché non sono uno che dà sorprese o si presenta diverso da com'è. Viceversa, se mia moglie fosse il tipo di sfigata che siccome il marito è inadeguato si va a iscrivere in tutte le palestre della città, non me la sarei sposata io.
Ti continuo a dire che mia moglie non è inadeguata in tutto, e che queste parti in commedia stereotipate purtroppo mal si attagliano alla vita che vivo. Io non mi ritengo una persona eccezionale. Mi ritengo molto meglio della concorrenza perché la concorrenza fa schifo, è bene chiarirlo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Sarebbe peggio


Sarebbe peggio un paio di palle. È proprio la logica del sarebbe peggio, del meno peggio, del male minore, quella che rifiuto. Mi hanno promesso la favola e io voglio la favola.
Non posso avere la favola? Cerco pezzetti di storia qua e là, invece di stare a frignare.
Questo non fa certo di me un eroe, anzi ho scritto dall'inizio che per me essere il male va benissimo. Anche perché, grazie a Dio sono ateo,  il senso di colpa è proprio qualcosa che non fa parte della mia vita.
Quello che stavo cercando di razionalizzare è perché io sia incazzato con mia moglie perché non ho la favola.
Poi attenzione, sei liberissima di rispondere a questo mio interrogativo con perché sei un ragazzino viziato c*******, a me sta benissimo...


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> giuro che non ti capisco....
> vuoi dire che hai messo ai voti e deciso che era meglio rimediare qualche approccio e qualche scopata qua e la anziché sbatterle in faccia il tuo disappunto??
> Per capire,quanto tempo hai concesso dopo il matrimonio a tua moglie prima di decidere che per lei era meglio la condizione di cornuta e felice ?
> Di giustificazioni all' ingiustificabile qui se ne sono lette a quintali ma davvero tu sei sul podio .
> Tu non sei incazzato con tua moglie ma con ciò che lei rappresenta per il quale tu ti sei reso conto di non essere  tagliato.Tu vuoi adrenalina e conquista costanti ,detesti le cose semplici della famiglia,la normalità e anche la serenità,non hai il coraggio di prendere la tua strada e così facendo costringi tua moglie ad una vita di merda quando avrebbe tutto il diritto di avere accanto a se una persona che goda davvero delle cose che la appagano.Prima o poi non reggerai più la farsa continua che già ora fa capolino con questa rabbia che ti punge.


Rispondo più tardi dal computer che dal telefonino è complicato

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Ma tua moglie la promessa della favola l'ha mantenuta infatti lei è convinta di viverla.
Inoltre il tuo è un contratto capestro perché hai avuto l'illusione di poter fare uno pseudo patto senza sapere cosa sarebbe cambiato nelle dinamiche di coppia con il matrimonio e la figliolanza.Si deve accettare il rischio che non tutto vada sempre come piace a noi.Se lo si accetta bene,altrimenti si cambia.
La tua soluzione è solo quella di chiamarti a raccolta  le palle ,chiudere il tuo matrimonio (tanto fortunatamente i sensi di colpa non ti appartengono)e fare la vita che ti piace senza far fare la figura dell'illusa  a tua moglie e un domani a tua figlia ,prima che si renda conto di abitare nella tua seconda casa,quella di ripiego.
Scegli una donna,la "provi" e appena la favola non ti piace più cambi.Senza mettere di mezzo sentimenti e contratti ,molto semplice.
Se nei vari tentativi trovi quella che tiene botta ,bene.Se quella che tiene botta ad un certo punto decide che non fai più per lei chiude.E si ricomincia,hai voglia quanta adrenalina e in assenza quanto  viagra c'è per tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie la promessa della favola l'ha mantenuta infatti lei è convinta di viverla.
> Inoltre il tuo è un contratto capestro perché hai avuto l'illusione di poter fare uno pseudo patto senza sapere cosa sarebbe cambiato nelle dinamiche di coppia con il matrimonio e la figliolanza.Si deve accettare il rischio che non tutto vada sempre come piace a noi.Se lo si accetta bene,altrimenti si cambia.
> La tua soluzione è solo quella di chiamarti a raccolta  le palle ,chiudere il tuo matrimonio (tanto fortunatamente i sensi di colpa non ti appartengono)e fare la vita che ti piace senza far fare la figura dell'illusa  a tua moglie e un domani a tua figlia ,prima che si renda conto di abitare nella tua seconda casa,quella di ripiego.
> Scegli una donna,la "provi" e appena la favola non ti piace più cambi.Senza mettere di mezzo sentimenti e contratti ,molto semplice.
> Se nei vari tentativi trovi quella che tiene botta ,bene.Se quella che tiene botta ad un certo punto decide che non fai più per lei chiude.E si ricomincia,hai voglia quanta adrenalina e in assenza quanto  viagra c'è per tutti.





mistral ha detto:


> giuro che non ti capisco....
> vuoi dire che hai messo ai voti e deciso che era meglio rimediare qualche approccio e qualche scopata qua e la anziché sbatterle in faccia il tuo disappunto??


Ringhia di meno e ascolta di più, se ce la fai. Se non mi capisci molto probabilmente è perché hai addosso i paraocchi, altrettanto probabilmente perché intanto tempo troppe ne avrai lette di storie come la mia.
Capisco altrettanto bene che ci sia tutta una letteratura intorno al viscidone che cerca di rimediare un po' di latte di topa a buon mercato. Ho scritto e ti ho scritto che non è il mio caso, anche perché nella vita ritengo che la differenza la fai non tanto per ciò che fai ma per come fai ciò che fai.
Ci sono intelligenza, classe, stile e anche rispetto nel tradire, e i nostri nonni lo sapevano bene. Poi puoi scegliere di farne a meno. Ho un mio caro amico che si è sempre vantato di cose come stare al telefono con la legittima mentre si ha il pisello immerso nelle tonsille di un'altra. Lo ho sempre considerato un c******* per questo motivo e gliel'ho anche detto.
Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra, dato che con i dogmatici come te bisogna fare sempre esercizio di pazienza: non si tratta di rimediare, si tratta di trovarsi in una situazione sapendo benissimo che se non metti un paletto per arginare quella situazione, succederà qualcosa di moralmente discutibile.
La sensazione a cui non ho voglia di rinunciare, è quella di non mettere il paletto e andare a corrente.


mistral ha detto:


> Per capire,quanto tempo hai concesso dopo il matrimonio a tua moglie prima di decidere che per lei era meglio la condizione di cornuta e felice ?


Conosco mia moglie da 24 anni. Ho tradito con lei almeno un paio di fidanzate storiche precedenti, abbiamo fatto dei casini inenarrabili, che qui non inserisco per non inquinare il tema della discussione. Basta qui dire che la sperimentazione sessuale per lei non è mai stata un problema. 
Io non ho deciso per lei, io ho deciso per me. Ho deciso di andare a corrente, e da quando siamo convolati a nozze le ho spiegato che un certo giro che stava prendendo non mi avvicinava di certo lei.
Per inciso, io non sono una femmina, non ti mando i segnali, ti avverto. Poi se qualcosa te la dico ridendo, te la sto comunque dicendo.
Non so cosa sia la condizione di cornuta e felice. So per certo che non faccio saltare tutto per aria perché ci sono delle regole che mi impongono la coerenza. Io tra essere coerente ed essere felice sceglierò sempre la seconda.


mistral ha detto:


> Di giustificazioni all' ingiustificabile qui se ne sono lette a quintali ma davvero tu sei sul podio .


Ma secondo te uno che si pone come me , cerca di giustificarsi? Me ne frega nulla di essere assolto. Sono qui perché intanto dietro ad un nickname posso dire quello che sento in sincerità senza troppe paranoie, secondo perché penso che il confronto faccia bene.
Detto questo, posso capire che esista un'intera concezione del mondo che ti porta a pensare che io sia quello sbagliato da correggere, mentre la povera moglie cornuta e mazziata, con famiglia e figli sulle spalle, meriti la medaglia di martire. Il problema è che le concezioni del mondo, quando entri nell'ambito di ciò che sento una persona, non valgono più. Io mi sento perfettamente appagato e a mio agio se una mia amica decide di chiedermi di aiutarla a cercarle il punto G.
Peggio del peggio, molto spesso dopo aver aiutato un'amica a cercare il suddetto punto G, sto ancora talmente su di giri che tornerei volentieri a casa per farmi una sessione con la consorte. Mi piacerebbe anche poter glielo raccontare, pensa un po'.
Poi purtroppo torni a casa e trovi bambini e cani fra le palle. tornando seri...




mistral ha detto:


> Tu non sei incazzato con tua moglie ma con ciò che lei rappresenta per il quale tu ti sei reso conto di non essere  tagliato.


Nonnó. Io sono proprio incazzato con lei, che mi aveva promesso di essere santa & puttana, tutta la notte, per tutte le notti, per tutta la vita. Che lo sapevo che era impossibile, ma se avessi saputo che era così lontano da ciò che sto vivendo non avrei mai fatto su di lei l'investimento emotivo che ho fatto.


mistral ha detto:


> Tu vuoi adrenalina e conquista costanti ,detesti le cose semplici della famiglia,la normalità e anche la serenità,non hai il coraggio di prendere la tua strada e così facendo costringi tua moglie ad una vita di merda quando avrebbe tutto il diritto di avere accanto a se una persona che goda davvero delle cose che la appagano.


Io voglio, anzi vorrei un modo condiviso di vedere la vita e il mondo. Chi era quello che condividevamo prima che il carrozzone prendesse il sopravvento. Detesto quelle che tu chiami normalità e serenità per lo stesso motivo per cui non ne puoi più quando un bambino rivede per la 190a volta consecutiva lo stesso cartone cantando per la 190 sima volta consecutiva la stessa canzoncina del c****. Le cose pratiche sono diventate una gabbia, anche e soprattutto per il suo cervello.
Come ho cercato di dirti mia moglie non fa assolutamente una vita di melma e ti prego di crederci perché se continui a ribaltare ciò che io ti do come dato di discussione e ad infilarci i tuoi teoremi dai indovina chi, nel mio vissuto non ci entrerai mai.
E, tanto per chiudere, tra le cose che la appagano dovrei esserci io, non dico al primo posto ma quello sì, sarebbe un podio che mi interessa molto.


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2016)

Temo che tu non ti senta amato da tua moglie.


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Mi sono resa conto di essere  rimasta pressoché l'unica qui a cercare di capire i nodi dei tuoi ragionamenti.
Mi sono decisamente sopravvalutata ,dici tutto e il contrario di tutto come chi sta in grande confusione.Non hai sensi di colpa,ti spacci da grande anticonformista ma lo status e la facciata del mulino bianco te la tieni stretta per fare un favore a non si capisce chi,visto che tua moglie ti sta sulle palle anche quando respira...
Anche le puttane di mestiere ad un certo punto magari si rompono di esserlo e stracciano il contratto con il magnaccia.
Non credo che tu abbia sottoscritto nella vita o nel lavoro contratti a vita e ripeto,se non si sta bene si chiude e si cambia.Tua moglie sta bene,tu no.
Abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni senza nasconderti dietro ai desideri di tua moglie che tanto non merita niente se non le corna e la vita matrimoniale che desideri tu non esiste se non marginalmente (che non ti starebbe comunque bene).


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto di essere  rimasta pressoché l'unica qui a cercare di capire i nodi dei tuoi ragionamenti.
> Mi sono decisamente sopravvalutata ,dici tutto e il contrario di tutto come chi sta in grande confusione.Non hai sensi di colpa,ti spacci da grande anticonformista ma lo status e la facciata del mulino bianco te la tieni stretta per fare un favore a non si capisce chi,visto che tua moglie ti sta sulle palle anche quando respira...
> Anche le puttane di mestiere ad un certo punto magari si rompono di esserlo e stracciano il contratto con il magnaccia.
> Non credo che tu abbia sottoscritto nella vita o nel lavoro contratti a vita e ripeto,se non si sta bene si chiude e si cambia.Tua moglie sta bene,tu no.
> Abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni senza nasconderti dietro ai desideri di tua moglie che tanto non merita niente se non le corna e la vita matrimoniale che desideri tu non esiste se non marginalmente (che non ti starebbe comunque bene).


Non ti arrendere


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ti arrendere


Gna faccio....:facepalm:


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ringhia di meno e ascolta di più, se ce la fai. Se non mi capisci molto probabilmente è perché hai addosso i paraocchi, altrettanto probabilmente perché intanto tempo troppe ne avrai lette di storie come la mia.
> Capisco altrettanto bene che ci sia tutta una letteratura intorno al viscidone che cerca di rimediare un po' di latte di topa a buon mercato. Ho scritto e ti ho scritto che non è il mio caso, anche perché nella vita ritengo che la differenza la fai non tanto per ciò che fai ma per come fai ciò che fai.
> Ci sono intelligenza, classe, stile e anche rispetto nel tradire, e i nostri nonni lo sapevano bene. Poi puoi scegliere di farne a meno. Ho un mio caro amico che si è sempre vantato di cose come stare al telefono con la legittima mentre si ha il pisello immerso nelle tonsille di un'altra. Lo ho sempre considerato un c******* per questo motivo e gliel'ho anche detto.
> Ripeto quello che ho scritto sopra, dato che con i dogmatici come te bisogna fare sempre esercizio di pazienza: non si tratta di rimediare, si tratta di trovarsi in una situazione sapendo benissimo che se non metti un paletto per arginare quella situazione, succederà qualcosa di moralmente discutibile.
> ...


Sul neretto: Tu hai lo stesso problema mio. Solo che la cornuta sono io ......


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Tu hai lo stesso problema mio. Solo che la cornuta sono io ......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Tu hai lo stesso problema mio. Solo che la cornuta sono io ......


Voi come avete risolto?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto di essere  rimasta pressoché l'unica qui a cercare di capire i nodi dei tuoi ragionamenti.
> Mi sono decisamente sopravvalutata ,dici tutto e il contrario di tutto come chi sta in grande confusione.Non hai sensi di colpa,ti spacci da grande anticonformista ma lo status e la facciata del mulino bianco te la tieni stretta per fare un favore a non si capisce chi,visto che tua moglie ti sta sulle palle anche quando respira...
> Anche le puttane di mestiere ad un certo punto magari si rompono di esserlo e stracciano il contratto con il magnaccia.
> Non credo che tu abbia sottoscritto nella vita o nel lavoro contratti a vita e ripeto,se non si sta bene si chiude e si cambia.Tua moglie sta bene,tu no.
> Abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni senza nasconderti dietro ai desideri di tua moglie che tanto non merita niente se non le corna e la vita matrimoniale che desideri tu non esiste se non marginalmente (che non ti starebbe comunque bene).


Ti ha risposto senza insultarti.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sono resa conto di essere  rimasta pressoché l'unica qui a cercare di capire i nodi dei tuoi ragionamenti.
> Mi sono decisamente sopravvalutata ,dici tutto e il contrario di tutto come chi sta in grande confusione.Non hai sensi di colpa,ti spacci da grande anticonformista ma lo status e la facciata del mulino bianco te la tieni stretta per fare un favore a non si capisce chi,visto che tua moglie ti sta sulle palle anche quando respira...
> Anche le puttane di mestiere ad un certo punto magari si rompono di esserlo e stracciano il contratto con il magnaccia.
> Non credo che tu abbia sottoscritto nella vita o nel lavoro contratti a vita e ripeto,se non si sta bene si chiude e si cambia.Tua moglie sta bene,tu no.
> Abbi il coraggio delle tue azioni senza nasconderti dietro ai desideri di tua moglie che tanto non merita niente se non le corna e la vita matrimoniale che desideri tu non esiste se non marginalmente (che non ti starebbe comunque bene).


Grazie comunque per averci provato

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sul neretto: Tu hai lo stesso problema mio. Solo che la cornuta sono io ......


Io sono cornuta perché lui non cambiava mai.L'ho conosciuto che aveva 17 anni e ha continuato così imperterrito per altri 25 anni...:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Voi come avete risolto?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono rimasta e sono incazzata. Come te. Solo che in aggiunta piango..... Adesso sempre meno. 

ma i miei figli sono grandi. Stiamo bene e anche io penso che si debba godersi la vita e lo stare insieme. Potremmo avere davanti ancora molti anni di felicità. Ma l'incazzatura guasta eh?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto senza insultarti.


In realtà non mi ha risposto, si è semplicemente creato un dialogo tra sordi.
La più grossa difficoltà è calarsi realmente nei panni di qualcuno che fa una vita che con la nostra non c'entra nulla.
Io capisco perfettamente che mi strada abbia un'impostazione morale, ideologica, sociologica, nazionalpopolare, chiamala come ti pare, che la porti a dividere il mondo in bianchi e neri.
Il mio punto di vista è diverso, e sebbene sicuramente non piaccia a molti, non credo che sia né incoerente, ne poco sincero.
Ho cercato di spiegare in lungo e in largo quello che provo, ho ricevuto molte risposte intelligenti, altre meno.
E non è che le risposte poco intelligenti che ho ricevuto, mancassero di coerenza interna. Le risposte poco intelligenti che ho ricevuto, muovevano dal presupposto che io stessi investigando chissà quale terremoto, e che chi lo scriveva avesse il dovere morale di darmi la sveglia e farmi capire che in fondo in fondo io sono un'anima tormentata che non aspetta altro che di aprire gli occhi e capire quanto il mondo sia giusto per poter finalmente smettere di andare contromano in autostrada.
Peccato però che questa impostazione sia sbagliata per un miliardo e mezzo di motivi.
Primo postulato. Col c**** che lascio mia moglie
Secondo postulato. Col c**** che smetto di tradirla
Terzo postulato. Non mi sento in colpa a vivere come vivo.
Quarto postulato. Non ho problemi a convivere col fatto che a molti sembra sbagliato come vivo.
Di lì l'incipit " ciao, sono il male".
L'unica cosa che mi sembra sbagliata, anche se adesso che la ho sviscerata sommato mi sembra molto meno sbagliata di quando ho iniziato a parlarne, è il fatto che io mi senta in diritto di essere incazzato con la consorte. Poi siamo su un forum, dove ognuno dice la sua, e ci mancherebbe pure, per cui assolutamente legittimo pensare che io stia mentendo a tutti, anche a me stesso.
Solo che io parlo di emozioni, non di fatti.
Mi posso tranquillamente sbagliare a riportare una mia sensazione, ma nel momento in cui ti dico io sento così, io provo questo, io mi sento in quest'altro modo, avere come risposta non è vero tu ti senti colì, tu provi quello, tu ti senti in quell'altro modo, non mi aiuta.
Semplicemente.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In realtà non mi ha risposto, si è semplicemente creato un dialogo tra sordi.
> La più grossa difficoltà è calarsi realmente nei panni di qualcuno che fa una vita che con la nostra non c'entra nulla.
> Io capisco perfettamente che mi strada abbia un'impostazione morale, ideologica, sociologica, nazionalpopolare, chiamala come ti pare, che la porti a dividere il mondo in bianchi e neri.
> Il mio punto di vista è diverso, e sebbene sicuramente non piaccia a molti, non credo che sia né incoerente, ne poco sincero.
> ...


La vera svolta arriverebbe nel momento in cui dicessi a tua moglie "Cara,ti sta bene se stasera esco a cercare il punto G di Giuditta?"e stessi a sentire il suo parere.
Allora sì che saresti coerente e smetteresti di far finta che la cosa vada bene a tutti solo perché la tieni nascosta.
A tua moglie  sta bene la sua vita ,quella che erroneamente pensa di avere  perché non ha idea di che puttanaio sia.Così è troppo facile.
Rivelale tutto e poi falle la domanda "ti piace?"
A quel punto il tuo pensare "col c**** che lascio mia moglie" saranno parole al vento perché non sarai più tu a decidere se lasciarla , ma sarà lei a decidere se tenerti.
Tutta questa rivoluzione morale ,questa lotta che fai al buio e di nascosto senza farti vedere da nessuno è ridicola,falla alla luce del sole e ne parliamo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che tu non ti senta amato da tua moglie.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> La vera svolta arriverebbe nel momento in cui dicessi a tua moglie "Cara,ti sta bene se stasera esco a cercare il punto G di Giuditta?"e stessi a sentire il suo parere.


Una volta mi avrebbe detto "cazzo fai, non inviti?" Vabbé, scherzi a parte: Qualora lo facessi, qualunque scenario sarebbe peggiorativo rispetto alla mia condizione attuale


mistral ha detto:


> Allora sì che saresti coerente e smetteresti di far finta che la cosa vada bene a tutti solo perché la tieni nascosta.


cazzo me ne frega di essere coerente? preferisco essere felice. lo vedi che non leggi?


mistral ha detto:


> A tua moglie sta bene la sua vita ,quella che erroneamente pensa di avere perché non ha idea di che puttanaio sia.Così è troppo facile.


facile per quale metro di giudizio? lo sai che è da irresponsabili parlare così? se non fossi lo stronzo che sono e ti dessi retta, avresti sulla coscienza la fine dell'infanzia felice di mia figlia:nuke:


mistral ha detto:


> Rivelale tutto e poi falle la domanda "ti piace?"
> A quel punto il tuo pensare "col c**** che lascio mia moglie" saranno parole al vento perché non sarai più tu a decidere se lasciarla , ma sarà lei a decidere se tenerti.


Qualora lo facessi, qualunque scenario sarebbe peggiorativo rispetto alla mia condizione attuale, indipercui sto qua ad ammorbare invece che affrontare la terribile giustiziaMistraliana(TM)


mistral ha detto:


> Tutta questa rivoluzione morale ,questa lotta che fai al buio e di nascosto senza farti vedere da nessuno è ridicola,falla alla luce del sole e ne parliamo.


ma se l'oggetto della mia lotta sono le mie sensazioni, di quale rivoluzione morale vai parlando?
lo vedi?
uno viene qua a denudarsi il cuore e tu lo tratti così...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono rimasta e sono incazzata. Come te. Solo che in aggiunta piango..... Adesso sempre meno.
> 
> ma i miei figli sono grandi. Stiamo bene e anche io penso che si debba godersi la vita e lo stare insieme. Potremmo avere davanti ancora molti anni di felicità. Ma l'incazzatura guasta eh?


io invece se la sciura non cambia capoccia e non rinsavisce quando la nana è abbastanza grande me ne vado a vivere da solo a 300 metri di distanza (che è parecchio peggio...)


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 11839


Ossantocielo........ma se lei non ti ama e tu neppure ,che soluzioni vai cercando?
Nessuna appunto.Tutto bene tutto ok.
Se ti va bene così ,va bene.
L'importante è che ti vada sempre bene così che quando ti mancheranno le forze poi ti tocca accontentarti.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> sarai più tu a decidere se lasciarla , ma sarà lei a decidere se tenerti.


unico commento serio, se arrivo a dirle che la tradisco, è finita davvero. Non "sarà lei a decidere se tenerti" saremo comunque a un nuovo stallo: lei con le corna, e quindi in diritto di sfancularmi (come se questo diritto uno lo avesse solo in presenza di corna), io talmente stufo da essere libero, quindi saremmo alla pari di nuovo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ossantocielo........ma se lei non ti ama e tu neppure ,che soluzioni vai cercando?
> Nessuna appunto.Tutto bene tutto ok.
> Se ti va bene così ,va bene.
> L'importante è che ti vada sempre bene così che quando ti mancheranno le forze poi ti tocca accontentarti.


Torquemada aripijate! lo vedi che sei pericolosa. Io vorrei che lei mi amasse a modo mio, non a modo suo.
io la amo alla follia, ma mi ha rotto il cazzo.
MI dispiace, sono 'na zoccola nell'anima


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> quando ti mancheranno le forze poi ti tocca accontentarti.


le forze di che? di provare sentimenti? si chiama morte.
quando ci arriverò mi porrò il problema


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Torquemada aripijate! lo vedi che sei pericolosa. Io vorrei che lei mi amasse a modo mio, non a modo suo.
> io la amo alla follia, ma mi ha rotto il cazzo.
> MI dispiace, sono 'na zoccola nell'anima


Aripijate tu!
Prima scrivi che non la lasci per la felicità di tua figlia,e per un sacco di altri bla bla bla.
Ora la ami alla follia.Se la amassi alla follia non ti verrebbe tanto facile scopazzare a destra e manca e tollereresti anche qualche suo difetto.
Chiedi a lei se tutto questo AMMMORE che le dimostri è compatibile con la sua idea di coppia che qua le regole te le scrivi da solo .Cosi facendo ti comporti esattamente come ciò che recrimini a lei ovvero di fare come piace a te.


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> le forze di che? di provare sentimenti? si chiama morte.
> quando ci arriverò mi porrò il problema


Le persone che ti danno tutti questi sentimenti in due ore ,in cambio richiedono energia.:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Aripijate tu!
> Prima scrivi che non la lasci per la felicità di tua figlia,e per un sacco di altri bla bla bla.


Vero, sennò le avrei chiesto la leggendaria "pausa di riflessione"


mistral ha detto:


> Ora la ami alla follia.Se la amassi alla follia non ti verrebbe tanto facile scopazzare a destra e manca e tollereresti anche qualche suo difetto.


parzialmente vero, forse scoperei a destra e a manca, forse no, comunque la amo alla follia, ma esiste un momento in cui la persona con cui stai ti sta talmente sul cazzo che non sai se ami la persona o il ricordo che ne hai. Il suo "difetto" è di essere cambiata.


mistral ha detto:


> Chiedi a lei se tutto questo AMMMORE che le dimostri è compatibile con la sua idea di coppia che qua le regole te le scrivi da solo .Cosi facendo ti comporti esattamente come ciò che recrimini a lei ovvero di fare come piace a te.


si e quindi? io la famiglia non la sfascio.
ma te solo questa di freccia hai da scoccare?
indipercui Torquemada, persona nota per essere flessibile...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Le persone che ti danno tutti questi sentimenti in due ore ,in cambio richiedono energia.:carneval:


te ne danno anche parecchia
tanta di più dei cazzo di pomodorini biologici...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma non ho capito se hai capito che avevo capito. Anche se devo dire che a volte capita che non ho capito.


orangemokafrappuccino? (cit.)


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...uno decide deliberatamente di tradire, poi personalmente sono convinto che ci siano delle attenuanti dovuti a dinamiche insostenibili.


:up:


----------



## bettypage (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> [emoji56]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Comincio a capire


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comincio a capire


http://www.vice.com/it/read/sono-stato-in-un-locale-di-scambisti-con-la-mia-ragazza-638
altrimenti rischiamo di fuorviare il discorso
shhhh...


----------



## bettypage (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> http://www.vice.com/it/read/sono-stato-in-un-locale-di-scambisti-con-la-mia-ragazza-638
> altrimenti rischiamo di fuorviare il discorso
> shhhh...


Giusto 2 gg fa ne ho letto un altro su vice. Se trovo, posto. Non consumavano però. Secondo me, questi tipi di esperienze o saldano o fratturano la coppia ma se saldano, forse, c è il rischio di alzare sempre più l asticella


----------



## mistral (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vero, sennò le avrei chiesto la leggendaria "pausa di riflessione"
> 
> parzialmente vero, forse scoperei a destra e a manca, forse no, comunque la amo alla follia, ma esiste un momento in cui la persona con cui stai ti sta talmente sul cazzo che non sai se ami la persona o il ricordo che ne hai. Il suo "difetto" è di essere cambiata.
> 
> ...



Boh....non ci capisco più niente o non ho mai capito.Vado a lucidarmi le corna perché mi sa che appartengo alla categoria di quelle che se le meritano tutte.
Se perdo il punto G ti faccio un fischio ma al posto delle palline cinesi Ben Wa ti faccio trovare i pomodorini biologici.:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Giusto 2 gg fa ne ho letto un altro su vice. Se trovo, posto. Non consumavano però. Secondo me, questi tipi di esperienze o saldano o fratturano la coppia ma se saldano, forse, c è il rischio di alzare sempre più l asticella


perchè il rischio? finchè il gioco resta un gioco, ed è condiviso, la coppia tiene.
molto più facile sfasciare la famiglia per la vicina di casa con il cervello, che per una incontrata in un privée


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Boh....non ci capisco più niente o non ho mai capito.Vado a lucidarmi le corna perché mi sa che appartengo alla categoria di quelle che se le meritano tutte.
> Se perdo il punto G ti faccio un fischio ma al posto delle palline cinesi Ben Wa ti faccio trovare i pomodorini biologici.:carneval:


minaccia vera...


----------



## bettypage (9 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> perchè il rischio? finchè il gioco resta un gioco, ed è condiviso, la coppia tiene.
> molto più facile sfasciare la famiglia per la vicina di casa con il cervello, che per una incontrata in un privée


Quando comincia a diventare un assecondare il partner il gioco finisce inevitabilmente. Se già non riesci a comunicare che i pomodorini bio non ti interessano credi di aver sufficiente comunicazione per giocare?


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quando comincia a diventare un assecondare il partner il gioco finisce inevitabilmente. Se già non riesci a comunicare che i pomodorini bio non ti interessano credi di aver sufficiente comunicazione per giocare?


la comunicazione ha una sua alchimia, un suo ritmo. Io gaso te, che gasi me, che gaso te. A ogni giro l'onda cresce.
io a mia moglie che odio (tutto ciò che sta dietro) i pomodorini bio glielo ho detto ventordicimila volte...


----------



## feather (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora per quale motivo mia moglie dovrebbe aspettarsi da me che io le stia bene? Perché lo ha detto il codice civile, il prete o moral comune?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Tua moglie può aspettarsi quello che vuole. Ma se con lei non stai bene, non stai bene. E o te ne vai, o riuscite a cambiare la situazione che non ti fa stare bene. Ma per la seconda opzione serve la collaborazione DI ENTRAMBI, e comunque non è garantito sia possibile. 
Se tua moglie invece PRETENDE che tua stia bene, allora sta sbagliando, tanto quanto te.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Se tua moglie invece PRETENDE che tua stia bene, allora sta sbagliando, tanto quanto te.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (10 Agosto 2016)

...non è che devi scoprire tutte le carte devi solo capire cosa vale la pena di fare.... non nego sia bellissimo andare in giro a scopare come ricci ma la vedo come una cosa da ragazzini o per persone che in una determinata fase della vita ne hanno bisogno per ritrovare se stessi, ma appunto una fase.
Prima o poi dovrai decidere qualcosa perchè i tuoi bisogni e desideri cambieranno, qualunque cosa tu scelga mi sembra inutile procrastinare a oltranza o quantomeno rinunciare a priori ad una persona che ti ha dato così tanto senza fare un tentativo serio.
Ma se allo stato attuale tra le tue amanti trovassi la donna perfetta cosa faresti ? .... capita di cercare sesso e trovare l'amore


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...non è che devi scoprire tutte le carte devi solo capire cosa vale la pena di fare.... non nego sia bellissimo andare in giro a scopare come ricci ma la vedo come una cosa da ragazzini o per persone che in una determinata fase della vita ne hanno bisogno per ritrovare se stessi, ma appunto una fase.
> Prima o poi dovrai decidere qualcosa perchè i tuoi bisogni e desideri cambieranno, qualunque cosa tu scelga mi sembra inutile procrastinare a oltranza o quantomeno rinunciare a priori ad una persona che ti ha dato così tanto senza fare un tentativo serio.
> Ma se allo stato attuale tra le tue amanti trovassi la donna perfetta cosa faresti ? .... capita di cercare sesso e trovare l'amore


Certo che capita, in quel caso però la donna perfetta resta al palo perché la famiglia viene prima. Capita spesso di incontrare la persona giusta al momento sbagliato, mica è colpa di nessuno

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che capita, in quel caso però la donna perfetta resta al palo perché la famiglia viene prima. Capita spesso di incontrare la persona giusta al momento sbagliato, mica è colpa di nessuno
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


....con una risposta così per me non l'hai ancora incontrata

Sia ben chiaro, se tu sei felice così a me va benissimo .... quello che mi spaventa dei tuoi discorsi è che sembra che tu veda questa situazione come la cosa "normale" per gli anni a venire. E le cose non cambieranno solo per la tua volontà ......


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....con una risposta così per me non l'hai ancora incontrata
> 
> Sia ben chiaro, se tu sei felice così a me va benissimo .... quello che mi spaventa dei tuoi discorsi è che sembra che tu veda questa situazione come la cosa "normale" per gli anni a venire. E le cose non cambieranno solo per la tua volontà ......


ne ho incontrate tante. sono un bambino molto fortunato. e sono una persona brutta brutta proprio perché tutte le volte che ho ricevuto amore, e ne ho ricevuto tanto, ho ricambiato dando a quelle persone Tutto l'amore del mondo, ma niente teoremi


----------



## patroclo (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ne ho incontrate tante. sono un bambino molto fortunato. e sono una persona brutta brutta proprio perché tutte le volte che ho ricevuto amore, e ne ho ricevuto tanto, ho ricambiato dando a quelle persone Tutto l'amore del mondo, ma niente teoremi


.....non so cosa dirti, mi sembra che vivi uno stato di esaltazione ( ...sensazione che conosco bene) che ti porta a ragionare esclusivamente attorno al tuo ombelico ( .... o cappella in questo caso  ). Quando ti passerà ne riparleremo


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

non è esaltazione è egoismo. Ne riparliamo quando vuoi grazie per il tuo tempo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la comunicazione ha una sua alchimia, un suo ritmo. Io gaso te, che gasi me, che gaso te. A ogni giro l'onda cresce.
> io a mia moglie che odio (tutto ciò che sta dietro) i pomodorini bio glielo ho detto ventordicimila volte...


E ma se glielo dici e lei nisba...impossibile trasmissione


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ma se glielo dici e lei nisba...impossibile trasmissione


esatto. E quando le volte in cui la situazione si accende inizi a chiederti se ormai sia un caso, è decisamente il caso di dissotterrare l'agendina

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> esatto. E quando le volte in cui la situazione si accende inizi a chiederti se ormai sia un caso, è decisamente il caso di dissotterrare l'agendina
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


:rotfl: non ti manca il sarcasmo. Secondo me sei troppo rigido. O tutto o niente. La bimba quanti anni ha?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl: non ti manca il sarcasmo. Secondo me sei troppo rigido. O tutto o niente. La bimba quanti anni ha?


Pochi. Ho letto in un altro thread di questo forum che ci stanno utenti che hanno come hobby andare a cercare su Facebook gli utenti che scrivono qui in anonimo. Mica per altro ma questa è un'informazione che mi tengo per me

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pochi. Ho letto in un altro thread di questo forum che ci stanno utenti che hanno come hobby andare a cercare su Facebook gli utenti che scrivono qui in anonimo. Mica per altro ma questa è un'informazione che mi tengo per me
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Era per capire il livello di accudimebto che richiedeva. Io anche ne ho 2 piccoli e il ruolo di mamma mi ha sommerso. Probabilmente per tua moglie essere mamma l appaga enormemente. Io ho amiche che a 3 mesi dalla nascita del bambino sono andate a farsi il week and a londra in coppia. Che continuano a condurre la vita del pre bebè facendo in modo che il bimbo si adatti, con orari sballati. Ora, io eccederò nell'altro senso ma credo che si tratti di pochi anni, arrivati all'asilo hanno già un buon livello di autonomia per consentire ampi spazi di recupero alla coppia. Secondo me tua moglie si sta godendo la maternità


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Era per capire il livello di accudimebto che richiedeva. Io anche ne ho 2 piccoli e il ruolo di mamma mi ha sommerso. Probabilmente per tua moglie essere mamma l appaga enormemente. Io ho amiche che a 3 mesi dalla nascita del bambino sono andate a farsi il week and a londra in coppia. Che continuano a condurre la vita del pre bebè facendo in modo che il bimbo si adatti, con orari sballati. Ora, io eccederò nell'altro senso ma credo che si tratti di pochi anni, arrivati all'asilo hanno già un buon livello di autonomia per consentire ampi spazi di recupero alla coppia. Secondo me tua moglie si sta godendo la maternità


certo, capisco. scusa la diffidenza ma all'anonimato ci tengo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pochi. Ho letto in un altro thread di questo forum che ci stanno utenti che hanno come hobby andare a cercare su Facebook gli utenti che scrivono qui in anonimo. Mica per altro ma questa è un'informazione che mi tengo per me
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non hai mai lontanamente sospettato che l'arrivo di un figlio comporti una diversa fase per una coppia? Fase non definitiva, ma nemmeno brevissima, passata la quale tua moglie avrà voglia di tornare a sperimentare. L'hai subita la paternità o è una scelta?


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non hai mai lontanamente sospettato che l'arrivo di un figlio comporti una diversa fase per una coppia? Fase non definitiva, ma nemmeno brevissima, passata la quale tua moglie avrà voglia di tornare a sperimentare. L'hai subita la paternità o è una scelta?


scelta.
Il bello è che lo rifarei.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scelta.
> Il bello è che lo rifarei.


E allora goditela. Che cazzo ti arrovelli e scervelli? Goditela con tua moglie, perché giustamente ti hanno scritto che lei si sta godendo la maternità. Sei tu fuori tempo.

È facile (e stupido) pensare che una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana sia quella giusta e l'amore della vita. Certo mentre cerchi il punto G non si lamenta che non scendi la monnezza o che non abbassi il cerchio del wc.

Per esperienza mia, la fase di sperimentazione e trasgressione torna nei tempi giusti e in modi diversi da prima. Augurati di non essere fuori tempo anche allora.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E allora goditela. Che cazzo ti arrovelli e scervelli? Goditela con tua moglie, perché giustamente ti hanno scritto che lei si sta godendo la maternità. Sei tu fuori tempo.
> 
> *È facile (e stupido) pensare che una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana sia quella giusta e l'amore della vita. Certo mentre cerchi il punto G non si lamenta che non scendi la monnezza o che non abbassi il cerchio del wc.*
> 
> Per esperienza mia, la fase di sperimentazione e trasgressione torna nei tempi giusti e in modi diversi da prima. Augurati di non essere fuori tempo anche allora.


Sembra così banale questa cosa ma meglio ripeterla ogni tanto visto che c'è ancora qualcuno che non l'ha assimilata


----------



## Divì (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E allora goditela. Che cazzo ti arrovelli e scervelli? Goditela con tua moglie, perché giustamente ti hanno scritto che lei si sta godendo la maternità. Sei tu fuori tempo.
> 
> È facile (e stupido) pensare che una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana sia quella giusta e l'amore della vita. Certo mentre cerchi il punto G non si lamenta che non scendi la monnezza o che non abbassi il cerchio del wc.
> 
> Per esperienza mia, la fase di sperimentazione e trasgressione torna nei tempi giusti e in modi diversi da prima. Augurati di non essere fuori tempo anche allora.


Splendida riflessione. Alla faccia dei teoremi e degli assiomi ....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E allora goditela. Che cazzo ti arrovelli e scervelli? Goditela con tua moglie, perché giustamente ti hanno scritto che lei si sta godendo la maternità. Sei tu fuori tempo.
> 
> È facile (e stupido) pensare che una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana sia quella giusta e l'amore della vita. Certo mentre cerchi il punto G non si lamenta che non scendi la monnezza o che non abbassi il cerchio del wc.
> 
> Per esperienza mia, la fase di sperimentazione e trasgressione torna nei tempi giusti e in modi diversi da prima. Augurati di non essere fuori tempo anche allora.





farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra così banale questa cosa ma meglio ripeterla ogni tanto visto che c'è ancora qualcuno che non l'ha assimilata





Divì ha detto:


> Splendida riflessione. Alla faccia dei teoremi e degli assiomi ....


E chi ti ha detto che non me la godo?
Chi ti ha detto che non mi godo anche l'altra situazione?
Io mi sto semplicemente chiedendo perché invece di starmene in panciolle a godermi la vita mi permetto pure di essere incazzato con la signora.
Oltre al fatto che sono un eterno insoddisfatto, chiaro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ti ha detto che non me la godo?
> Chi ti ha detto che non mi godo anche l'altra situazione?
> Io mi sto semplicemente chiedendo perché invece di starmene in panciolle a godermi la vita mi permetto pure di essere incazzato con la signora.
> Oltre al fatto che sono un eterno insoddisfatto, chiaro


Ma sì, tromba tranquillo e non farti beccare. Non è quello che mi colpisce. Quello che secondo me stona in quello che scrivi è appunto questo astio verso una dimensione familiare (i cartoni, le canzoncine monotone contrapposti alla promessa non mantenuta di essere una sexy star tutti i giorni) e l'esaltazione della dimensione trasgressiva (donne con cervello, amore, ecc.). Sembri geloso delle attenzioni che lei dà al bambino. Magari ho interpretato male io. A me sembra che lei stia facendo del proprio meglio in quello che, in questa fase, la vita la chiama a fare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Era per capire il livello di accudimebto che richiedeva. Io anche ne ho 2 piccoli e il ruolo di mamma mi ha sommerso. Probabilmente per tua moglie essere mamma l appaga enormemente. Io ho amiche che a 3 mesi dalla nascita del bambino sono andate a farsi il week and a londra in coppia. Che continuano a condurre la vita del pre bebè facendo in modo che il bimbo si adatti, con orari sballati. Ora, io eccederò nell'altro senso ma credo che si tratti di pochi anni, arrivati all'asilo hanno già un buon livello di autonomia per consentire ampi spazi di recupero alla coppia. Secondo me tua moglie si sta godendo la maternità


Attenta che adesso qualcuno può mettere su Google bettypage due bambini e ti trova :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma sì, tromba tranquillo e non farti beccare. Non è quello che mi colpisce. Quello che secondo me stona in quello che scrivi è appunto questo astio verso una dimensione familiare (i cartoni, le canzoncine monotone contrapposti alla promessa non mantenuta di essere una sexy star tutti i giorni) e l'esaltazione della dimensione trasgressiva (donne con cervello, amore, ecc.). Sembri geloso delle attenzioni che lei dà al bambino. Magari ho interpretato male io. A me sembra che lei stia facendo del proprio meglio in quello che, in questa fase, la vita la chiama a fare.


Hai interpretato male. Non sono geloso degli altri, figurati di mia figlia. Sono enormemente infastidito dallo spazio mentale che lei da a questioni irrilevanti, fondamentalmente basandosi sul presupposto, anzi sull'assioma, che siccome mi ha dato quanto di più prezioso io abbia al mondo, e siccome sono un papà della Madonna questo rafforzi il nostro rapporto.
Peccato che non ha capito una mazza di come funziono.
O forse non le interessa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attenta che adesso qualcuno può mettere su Google bettypage due bambini e ti trova :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sarò paranoico ma non mi fido.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sarò paranoico ma non mi fido.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non credo tu sia paranoico
Ognuno gestisce la sua privacy come meglio crede.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2016)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E allora goditela. Che cazzo ti arrovelli e scervelli? Goditela con tua moglie, perché giustamente ti hanno scritto che lei si sta godendo la maternità. Sei tu fuori tempo.
> 
> È facile (e stupido) pensare che una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana sia quella giusta e l'amore della vita. Certo mentre cerchi il punto G non si lamenta che non scendi la monnezza o che non abbassi il cerchio del wc.
> 
> Per esperienza mia, la fase di sperimentazione e trasgressione torna nei tempi giusti e in modi diversi da prima. Augurati di non essere fuori tempo anche allora.


Eh si... (Riferito al periodo centrale del post)


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> una che vedi 5 minuti, ti fa eiaculare, le trovi il punto G e poi la rivedi dopo una settimana





Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si... (Riferito al periodo centrale del post)


 Presidé, guarda che se *dopo* che ti ha fatto eiaculare le cerchi il punto G, quella manco dopo tre anni te richiama...
:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Presidé, guarda che se *dopo* che ti ha fatto eiaculare le cerchi il punto G, quella manco dopo tre anni te richiama...
> :carneval:


.. Ma anche non chiamasse piu, almeno quando ti congeda dall'incontro non ti consegna il pattume da buttare via...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma anche non chiamasse piu, almeno quando ti congeda dall'incontro non ti consegna il pattume da buttare via...


ma neanche la moglie più sfigata dell'orbe terracqueo ti consegnerebbe il pattume dopo l'ammore....


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma neanche la moglie più sfigata dell'orbe terracqueo ti consegnerebbe il pattume dopo l'ammore....


No.. Sarebbe crudele, e fuori orario... 

La mia generalmente mi consegna un po di carta igienica imbevuta di acqua per sistemare la situazione...

A caval donato non si guarda in bocca


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La mia generalmente mi consegna un po di carta igienica imbevuta di acqua per sistemare la situazione...


Stai scherzando, vero?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?


Si, naturalmente.. 
La via del bagno me la prendo ancora da solo... 

Devo staccare! A più tardi!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Presidé, guarda che se *dopo* che ti ha fatto eiaculare le cerchi il punto G, quella manco dopo tre anni te richiama...
> :carneval:


Dici che è per quello che non mi concedono il bis?


----------



## patroclo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che è per quello che non mi concedono il bis?


[video=youtube_share;VwbmzAC8aIk]https://youtu.be/VwbmzAC8aIk[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dici che è per quello che non mi concedono il bis?


eccerto! Mica si collezionano  orgasmi propri, sì collezionano quelli altrui!

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;VwbmzAC8aIk]https://youtu.be/VwbmzAC8aIk[/video]


sempre la più bella[emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Conosco mia moglie da 24 anni. Ho tradito con lei almeno un paio di fidanzate storiche precedenti, abbiamo fatto dei casini inenarrabili, che qui non inserisco per non inquinare il tema della discussione. Basta qui dire che la sperimentazione sessuale per lei non è mai stata un problema.
> Io non ho deciso per lei, io ho deciso per me. Ho deciso di andare a corrente, e da quando siamo convolati a nozze le ho spiegato che un certo giro che stava prendendo non mi avvicinava di certo lei.
> Per inciso, io non sono una femmina, non ti mando i segnali, ti avverto. Poi se qualcosa te la dico ridendo, te la sto comunque dicendo.
> Non so cosa sia la condizione di cornuta e felice. So per certo che non faccio saltare tutto per aria perché ci sono delle regole che mi impongono la coerenza. Io tra essere coerente ed essere felice sceglierò sempre la seconda.


Secondo me questo passaggio è fondamentale. Con lei hai tradito le ex e allora lei sa che sei uno che tradisce e che ama la trasgressione e le hai anche detto tra un sorriso e l'altro la verità. Penso proprio che tua moglie sappia tutto e le sta bene così. Quindi buona vita a entrambi


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me questo passaggio è fondamentale. Con lei hai tradito le ex e allora lei sa che sei uno che tradisce e che ama la trasgressione e le hai anche detto tra un sorriso e l'altro la verità. Penso proprio che tua moglie sappia tutto e le sta bene così. Quindi buona vita a entrambi


Magari ci fossero segni di comprensione, vorrebbe dire che qualcosa di profondo s'é smosso. Purtroppo dal mulino tutto tace.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Ho trovato interessante questa intervista a manara sul pudore e la famiglia 
http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/...a-non-esiste-e-una-invenzione-del-pote/30507/


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ho trovato interessante questa intervista a manara sul pudore e la famiglia
> http://www.linkiesta.it/it/article/...a-non-esiste-e-una-invenzione-del-pote/30507/


Bellina & condivisibile. Sul controllo sociale di matrice religiosa sfonda una porta apertissima.
La cosa io trovo più rilevante, visto che stiamo qui su questo forum, è che le ragazze cresciute in aderenza all'educazione cattolica sono proprio formattate dalla nascita per avere le corna in testa.
Esperienza personale liberamente contestabile e confutabile (per carità, meglio scriverlo se no mi dicono che monto in cattedra)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bellina & condivisibile. Sul controllo sociale di matrice religiosa sfonda una porta apertissima.
> La cosa io trovo più rilevante, visto che stiamo qui su questo forum, è che le ragazze cresciute in aderenza all'educazione cattolica sono proprio formattate dalla nascita per avere le corna in testa.
> Esperienza personale liberamente contestabile e confutabile (per carità, meglio scriverlo se no mi dicono che monto in cattedra)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non credo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non credo.


Parlo per me. Mandare una figlia femmina a catechismo non è buona cosa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari ci fossero segni di comprensione, vorrebbe dire che qualcosa di profondo s'é smosso. Purtroppo dal mulino tutto tace.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Anche se tutto tace non significa che lei non sappia e fa finta di nulla


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Anche se tutto tace non significa che lei non sappia e fa finta di nulla


Ma figurati se la moglie, che lo conosce, non ha messo in conto fughe temporanee in altri lidi


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma figurati se la moglie, che lo conosce, non ha messo in conto fughe temporanee in altri lidi


Mia moglie, lei si ha un ego talmente enorme che non penso abbia messo in conto nulla. A parte il fatto che è vero che, oltre alla ricettività, che nel gioco maschio femmina però pesa un botto, non hanno nulla per cui lei debba invidiarle. Quello che la signora strafatta di ossitocina secondo me invece non capisce proprio, e fino a che punto la normalità familiare scassi le palle sottoscritto.
Guarda che il suo punto di vista non è molto dissimile da quello che ho letto certi post su questo thread. Fondamentalmente il refrain è sempre che c**** ti lamenti, tu che hai noi? E magari avrà pure ragione

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Mandare una figlia femmina a catechismo non è buona cosa
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma capirai...ma chi ci crede più


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma capirai...ma chi ci crede più


la ggggente

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mia moglie, lei si ha un ego talmente enorme che non penso abbia messo in conto nulla. A parte il fatto che è vero che, oltre alla ricettività, che nel gioco maschio femmina però pesa un botto, non hanno nulla per cui lei debba invidiarle. Quello che la signora strafatta di ossitocina secondo me invece non capisce proprio, e fino a che punto la normalità familiare scassi le palle sottoscritto.
> Guarda che il suo punto di vista non è molto dissimile da quello che ho letto certi post su questo thread. Fondamentalmente il refrain è sempre che c**** ti lamenti, tu che hai noi? E magari avrà pure ragione
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Secondo me la sottovaluti


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me la sottovaluti


Da un certo punto di vista lo tiene per i cabasisi


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me la sottovaluti


Lo scopriremo solo vivendo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Da un certo punto di vista lo tiene per i cabasisi


Non è quella grande, è quella piccola che mi tiene per le palle. E ha vinto lei, 10 a 0

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è quella grande, è quella piccola che mi tiene per le palle. E ha vinto lei, 10 a 0
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (11 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è quella grande, è quella piccola che mi tiene per le palle. E ha vinto lei, 10 a 0
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Se è così come dici ovvio che sei incazzato con tua moglie.Hai qualcosa o qualcuno in questo caso che ti costringe a stare con lei nonostante..
Penso tu sia incazzato perché quella che tra voi due ha il sogno e la vita che desidera è tua moglie e non tu,lei vive la favola ,a te tocca digerire la rottura di palle e accettare di essere trasparente nei tuoi bisogni che lei deliberatamente ignora.Te li puoi far soddisfare a bocconi di surrogato da tutto l'universo femminile ma è lei che non ti fila come vorresti anzi,pare proprio fregarsene alla grande e con il tuo ego,grande almeno quanto il suo  questo non lo accetti.Come hai detto più volte se il banco dovesse saltare ( e salterà a meno che non ti fermi prima che sia troppo tardi) il pezzo di merda agli occhi del mondo saresti tu e legalmente parlando finiresti con le chiappe a terra anche se te la racconti e ce la racconti a nastro che le corna lei se le stra merita.Perché lei agli occhi del mondo è una madre e padrona di casa modello e solo un pazzo non apprezzerebbe....e tu sei incazzato.


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è quella grande, è quella piccola che mi tiene per le palle. E ha vinto lei, 10 a 0
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma poi che ne penseresti se fosse una mamma demmerda? E dai che sul lungo hai solo da guadagnarci mi sa


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se è così come dici ovvio che sei incazzato con tua moglie.Hai qualcosa o qualcuno in questo caso che ti costringe a stare con lei nonostante..
> Penso tu sia incazzato perché quella che tra voi due ha il sogno e la vita che desidera è tua moglie e non tu,lei vive la favola ,a te tocca digerire la rottura di palle e accettare di essere trasparente nei tuoi bisogni che lei deliberatamente ignora.Te li puoi far soddisfare a bocconi di surrogato da tutto l'universo femminile ma è lei che non ti fila come vorresti anzi,pare proprio fregarsene alla grande e con il tuo ego,grande almeno quanto il suo  questo non lo accetti.Come hai detto più volte se il banco dovesse saltare ( e salterà a meno che non ti fermi prima che sia troppo tardi) il pezzo di merda agli occhi del mondo saresti tu e legalmente parlando finiresti con le chiappe a terra anche se te la racconti e ce la racconti a nastro che le corna lei se le stra merita.Perché lei agli occhi del mondo è una madre e padrona di casa modello e solo un pazzo non apprezzerebbe....e tu sei incazzato.


Ci ho pensato ma mi sento di escluderlo. La situazione di fatto che vivo me la sono costruita, anche sudata, e quindi la preoccupazione che salti il banco è veramente remota.
E poi da come la metti tu, dovrei essere invidioso di mia moglie. La verità è che per lei provo davvero un genuino senso di pietà.
È lei ad essersi rincoglionita, non io...


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> il pezzo di merda agli occhi del mondo saresti tu e legalmente parlando finiresti con le chiappe a terra


Il pezzo di melma sono io. È oggettivo. Non ho nessun tipo di anelito all' assoluzione. Semplicemente non me ne frega niente del giudizio. Delle conseguenze mi interessa, anche in termini pratici, perché sarebbe sostanzialmente laborioso, e dispendioso. Ma tanto a campare di affitti nella mia vecchiaia ci arriverò lo stesso, se poi arrivo a 60 anni o 65 non mi cambia assolutamente niente.
Non ho nemmeno paura di dover smettere di fare il padre, visto che non è una scelta che mi può essere imposta.
Il problema non è che io voglia liberarmi per poter essere libero di scegliermi un'altra situazione di monogamia con la prossima, sennò sarebbe tutto giocato sugli investimenti sbagliati, le aspettative tradite e i sogni infranti.
Qui siamo a malapena alle aspettative tradite...



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma poi che ne penseresti se fosse una mamma demmerda? E dai che sul lungo hai solo da guadagnarci mi sa


Semplicemente non l'avrei scelta per farci una famiglia. Vedi, il punto è che credevo veramente di aver trovato la donna perfetta, però ne ho trovata una indubbiamente migliore della stragrande maggioranza delle altre, ma che nun jaa fa uguale...  

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai interpretato male. Non sono geloso degli altri, figurati di mia figlia. Sono enormemente infastidito dallo spazio mentale che lei da a questioni irrilevanti, fondamentalmente basandosi sul presupposto, anzi sull'assioma, che siccome mi ha dato quanto di più prezioso io abbia al mondo, e siccome sono un papà della Madonna questo rafforzi il nostro rapporto.
> Peccato che non ha capito una mazza di come funziono.
> O forse non le interessa


In concreto cosa ti aspetti che faccia?


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Semplicemente non l'avrei scelta per farci una famiglia. Vedi, il punto è che credevo veramente di aver trovato la donna perfetta, però ne ho trovata una indubbiamente migliore della stragrande maggioranza delle altre, ma che nun jaa fa uguale...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda che c'è gente che decide deliberatamente di non avere figli e dedicarsi al sesso sfrenato tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni. I figli cambiano la vita e secondo me tu, pur essendo un buon padre e amando tua figlia, non sei fatto per avere figli. Solo che queste cose si decidono prima di sposarsi


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> In concreto cosa ti aspetti che faccia?


Che torni ad essere quella che ho conosciuto, o in alternativa, che evolva in qualche direzione più interessante rispetto all'appiattimento totale che vedo davanti a me. Per ora, l'unica emozione che mi suscita è la noia, purtroppo.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Guarda che c'è gente che decide deliberatamente di non avere figli e dedicarsi al sesso sfrenato tutto il giorno e tutti i giorni. I figli cambiano la vita e secondo me tu, pur essendo un buon padre e amando tua figlia, non sei fatto per avere figli. Solo che queste cose si decidono prima di sposarsi


Con tutto il rispetto, chi accidenti ti credi di essere per poter esprimere un giudizio del genere su qualcuno che non conosci? E guarda che te lo dico con tutta la calma del mondo altrimenti mi si dice che stai toccando un nervo scoperto.
Ti assicuro che se potessero avere figli soltanto quelli beni inseriti nel mulino bianco, la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo.
Oltretutto tutta questa retorica della condivisione delle decisioni, se ci pensi bene anche solo 40 anni fa quando le donne stavano a casa e gli uomini si accontentavano di inchiodare una donna in un ruolo, quello di moglie e madre, mentre si andavano a divertire altrove, ma la moglie era la moglie e le altre erano le altre, se ci pensi non avrebbe proprio avuto senso.
Il fatto che io sia una persona che vuole tutto e, molto probabilmente, nella mia natura. Di qui a dire che siccome nel mulino bianco mi viene da vomitare, non sono adatto ad avere figli, mi sembra un assioma di una superficialità inaudita, oltre che totalmente inesatto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, chi accidenti ti credi di essere per poter esprimere un giudizio del genere su qualcuno che non conosci? E guarda che te lo dico con tutta la calma del mondo altrimenti mi si dice che stai toccando un nervo scoperto.
> Ti assicuro che se potessero avere figli soltanto quelli beni inseriti nel mulino bianco, la razza umana si sarebbe estinta da un pezzo.
> Oltretutto tutta questa retorica della condivisione delle decisioni, se ci pensi bene anche solo 40 anni fa quando le donne stavano a casa e gli uomini si accontentavano di inchiodare una donna in un ruolo, quello di moglie e madre, mentre si andavano a divertire altrove, ma la moglie era la moglie e le altre erano le altre, se ci pensi non avrebbe proprio avuto senso.
> Il fatto che io sia una persona che vuole tutto e, molto probabilmente, nella mia natura. Di qui a dire che siccome nel mulino bianco mi viene da vomitare, non sono adatto ad avere figli, mi sembra un assioma di una superficialità inaudita, oltre che totalmente inesatto
> ...


Ma guarda che non volevo giudicarti, dico solo che non tutti siamo portati per essere genitori. Conosco gente che ha scelto di non avere figli e sta benissimo, anzi li ammiro proprio perché hanno la lucidità di capire che mettere al mondo dei figli in questo schifo di mondo non è una cosa così bella come ci fanno credere. Perchè ti sembra così strano che si decida insieme di non avere figli? Per me è normalissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non volevo giudicarti, dico solo che non tutti siamo portati per essere genitori. Conosco gente che ha scelto di non avere figli e sta benissimo, anzi li ammiro proprio perché hanno la lucidità di capire che mettere al mondo dei figli in questo schifo di mondo non è una cosa così bella come ci fanno credere. Perchè ti sembra così strano che si decida insieme di non avere figli? Per me è normalissimo


Allora ho capito male, e scusami per la risposta un po' troppo netta. Però onestamente pensare che, tra le mille motivazioni che portano una coppia non avere figli, incluso magari il fatto di aspettare troppo perché se aspetti di essere laureato, con un buon lavoro, di esserti tolto I tutti gli sfizi possibili e immaginabili, magari arrivi al punto in cui rimani nullipara per scelta della natura, non certo tua.
Comunque nessuno è secondo me così superficiale da decidere di non avere figli unicamente per darsi al sesso sfrenato, almeno se ragioni in ottica di coppia. È proprio un discorso di complicazioni pratiche nel vivere quotidiano quello che ti porta a preferire i tuoi egoismi e le tue economie di vita rispetto alla famiglia.
Senza contare il dato economico: per gestire bene una famiglia ci vogliono una barca di soldi, oppure bisogna trasferirsi in un posto che costi poco. Per fare la suddetta barca di soldi, devi lavorare come un mulo, ea quel punto subentrano anche i sensi di colpa per non essere stato a casa.
Ho un caro amico che, pur di garantire i figli quello che lui non ha mai avuto si fa 400000 km l'anno in macchina, adesso gli hanno diagnosticato al figlio un disturbo dello spettro autistico, per fortuna non gravissimo, ma lui sta comunque sfondato dai sensi di colpa

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che torni ad essere quella che ho conosciuto, o in alternativa, che evolva in qualche direzione più interessante rispetto all'appiattimento totale che vedo davanti a me. Per ora, l'unica emozione che mi suscita è la noia, purtroppo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Del tipo? "Chiama la babysitter e portami al privè"? È una domanda seria.

Perché secondo me nemmeno da Moana Pozzi IN QUELLA FASE sarebbe uscita una capriola del genere. Secondo me avere un figlio infante comporta dedizione pressoché totale anche per il padre.

Poi anche a me piacerebbe vivere su un crinale fra Mulino Bianco e film porno ("sai oggi sono tornata dal lavoro, ho cucinato, mi sono scopata l'idraulico, sono andata a prendere i bambini e abbiamo fatto merenda e i compiti al parchetto. Adesso facciamo il bagnetto, li mettiamo a letto e poi mi rompi il culo e mi dici che sono una laida. Poi mi faccio una tisana che domani mi incontro con Laura che me la vuole leccare."). Scordatelo e prendine atto o almeno non avercela con tua moglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bellina & condivisibile. Sul controllo sociale di matrice religiosa sfonda una porta apertissima.
> La cosa io trovo più rilevante, visto che stiamo qui su questo forum, *è che le ragazze cresciute in aderenza all'educazione cattolica sono proprio formattate dalla nascita per avere le corna in testa.*
> Esperienza personale liberamente contestabile e confutabile (per carità, meglio scriverlo se no mi dicono che monto in cattedra)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



o per farle


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o per farle


Possibilissimo


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Possibilissimo


Sono i compagni di solito ad essere bacchettoni ..... 
Le figlie di Maria la danno via .....

:carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono i compagni di solito ad essere bacchettoni .....
> Le figlie di Maria la danno via .....
> 
> :carneval:


De gustibus, io con le fricchettone comuniste ci ho fatto i meglio giri di giostra. Comunque sui compagni maschi, hai abbastanza ragione

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora ho capito male, e scusami per la risposta un po' troppo netta. Però onestamente pensare che, tra le mille motivazioni che portano una coppia non avere figli, incluso magari il fatto di aspettare troppo perché se aspetti di essere laureato, con un buon lavoro, di esserti tolto I tutti gli sfizi possibili e immaginabili, magari arrivi al punto in cui rimani nullipara per scelta della natura, non certo tua.
> Comunque nessuno è secondo me così superficiale da decidere di non avere figli unicamente per darsi al sesso sfrenato, almeno se ragioni in ottica di coppia. È proprio un discorso di complicazioni pratiche nel vivere quotidiano quello che ti porta a preferire i tuoi egoismi e le tue economie di vita rispetto alla famiglia.
> Senza contare il dato economico: per gestire bene una famiglia ci vogliono una barca di soldi, oppure bisogna trasferirsi in un posto che costi poco. Per fare la suddetta barca di soldi, devi lavorare come un mulo, ea quel punto subentrano anche i sensi di colpa per non essere stato a casa.
> Ho un caro amico che, pur di garantire i figli quello che lui non ha mai avuto si fa 400000 km l'anno in macchina, adesso gli hanno diagnosticato al figlio un disturbo dello spettro autistico, per fortuna non gravissimo, ma lui sta comunque sfondato dai sensi di colpa
> ...


Non è che non si fanno figli per fare sesso sfrenato ma perché si ha la consapevolezza che è una responsabilità troppo grande a cui non si è pronti o magari perché si ha una visione della realtà più negativa di quanto non la abbiano gli altri. Riguardo al tuo amico, non deve prendersi colpe che non ha, lo spettro autistico non ha niente a vedere con il suo lavoro, ma è importante che si inizi la terapia riabilitativa e tutto ciò che serve quanto prima


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Del tipo? "Chiama la babysitter e portami al privè"? È una domanda seria.


A domanda seria risposta seria. Per arrivare a poter dire chiama la baby-sitter e portami al privè, serve un percorso anche e soprattutto mentale che ad oggi non è stato iniziato neanche lontanamente.
E a onor del vero, non per colpa mia.
Come ho già scritto altrove, la faccenda non è nemmeno troppo sessuale.
Se però, anche per comodità di esposizione, vogliamo concentrare tutto sul sesso, è un problema principalmente di recettività. Essere genitori non è solo gioco di ormoni che vanno in ferie, essere genitori è proprio un concentrato di situazioni che ti fanno crollare le palle. Io sono fermamente convinto che l'atto stesso del tradire la propria donna con una che non le allaccia una scarpa, derivi proprio dal fatto che quella che non allaccia una scarpa alla legittima, sia non solo disponibile, ma anche e soprattutto interessata a farlo capire.


PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perché secondo me nemmeno da Moana Pozzi IN QUELLA FASE sarebbe uscita una capriola del genere. Secondo me avere un figlio infante comporta dedizione pressoché totale anche per il padre.


La buonanima ce l'avrebbe fatta. Battute a parte se per quella fase intendi il primo anno, anno e mezzo di vita del bambino sono d'accordo con te, ma mia figlia è più grande. Io sono un padre nonostante abbia dei ritmi lavorativi veramente infami, ultra presente: tant'è che guarda caso mia figlia va dalla madre per le esigenze materiali spicciole, mentre quando deve affrontare un problema concettuale ne parla con me. E ripeto, purtroppo faccio il padre ulta presente solo ed esclusivamente per le gratificazioni dirette che mi dà il rapporto con mia figlia, perché non è che essere un buon padre comporti avere dei bonus in termini di coppia, essere un buon padre vuol dire fare al meglio il proprio lavoro. Tutto qui. Basta avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere che lo fai per egoismo, perché ti piace, e startene in pace con te stesso.


PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Poi anche a me piacerebbe vivere su un crinale fra Mulino Bianco e film porno ("sai oggi sono tornata dal lavoro, ho cucinato, mi sono scopata l'idraulico, sono andata a prendere i bambini e abbiamo fatto merenda e i compiti al parchetto. Adesso facciamo il bagnetto, li mettiamo a letto e poi mi rompi il culo e mi dici che sono una laida. Poi mi faccio una tisana che domani mi incontro con Laura che me la vuole leccare."). Scordatelo e prendine atto o almeno non avercela con tua moglie.


Presidé, questo non è un crinale, questa è la trama di un film porno anni 80...
Comunque ti posso assicurare che se fai il bagnetto ai bimbi, li metti a letto gli racconti due favole, guardi con gli occhi a cuoricino la dolce metà e vai a farti una bella pippa su youporn, perché di fare cose turche con quell'ammasso di amore mammoide che ti trovi accanto non ti andrà mai.
L'intelligenza sta nel fatto di fare merenda al parchetto, mollare i figli alla baby sitter, passare due ore a farsi ceretta all'inguine, manutenzioni varie, organizzare o farsi organizzare una cenetta in un posto carino, e portarsi appresso le chiavi di casa al mare, evitare l'argomento figli tutta la serata, e ti assicuro che finisci a fare sesso alla grande anche sulla piazzola di sosta o al parcheggio dietro casa.
Se invece arrivi trafelata perché hai dovuto fare chissà cosa, cominci a mangiare con l'orologio in mano perché non è che puoi fare troppo tardi perché altrimenti se la figlia si sveglia e non ti trova è una tragedia, torni a casa e spedisci il marito a portarti fuori il cane perché sennò stai col pensiero mentre tu paghi la baby-sitter ( così ottimizzo) non puoi pensare di stupirti se il dopocena non decolla. E non puoi stupirti se poi la volta dopo il tuo cavaliere, che ha cacciato €300 per una serata di melma, i €300 li investe in qualcosa che non si sa come andrà a finire, piuttosto che con qualcosa che va sicuramente a generare frustrazione.
Te ne parlo uno, due, tre volte. Alla quarta mi arrabbio, alla quinta pure, alla sesta comincio a fare sempre più tardi in ufficio così con la scusa me ne sto in chat con chi mi pare, portare fuori la famiglia diventa un qualcosa di anche affettivamente differente rispetto a farti una serata con la donna che ami.
Guarda, è praticamente la stessa cosa che succede quando tu ti baci con tua moglie, e tuo figlio si infila in mezzo per dividervi. Se gli spieghi con tutta la dolcezza del mondo che mamma e papà gli vogliono tutto il bene del mondo, ma i bacetti che papà da a mamma non tolgono nessun bacetto al pupo/a, la tua vita girerà in un modo. Se tu baci tua moglie, il pupo si mette in mezzo, tu dolcemente lo scansi e gli spieghi quanto sopra, e la moglie scansa te e si ripiglia il bimbo in braccio dicendogli amore della mamma tu puoi anche fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, ma la verità è che sei incazzato per 10000 motivi. C'è la frustrazione perché stavi cercando di costruire un po' di coppia e la famiglia è tornata preponderante, c'è il fatto che magari quel bacio era stato lungamente atteso mentre aspettavi il tuo turno in mezzo a diecimila beghe familiari, che il fatto che stai trasmettendo un messaggio educativo al pupo e tua moglie ti ha delegittimato, e soprattutto, c'è un rumore di fondo sempre costante cioè il fatto che tu, marito e padre, sei un maschio e non ragioni da femmina. Non sei un mammo, sei un padre. Sei biologicamente costruito per essere in quel preciso momento da un'altra parte, che sia a caccia per portare la preda alla tana o a cercare altre femmine per propagare la specie. Stai facendo qualcosa in aderenza un ruolo che è totalmente sociologico e molto poco biologico, cioè un sacrificio, e nessuno lo capisce, nessuno riconosce anzi ti danno tutti per scontato. E va benissimo per il cucciolo, un po' meno per il capobranco.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Presidé, questo non è un crinale, questa è la trama di un film porno anni 80...
> Comunque ti posso assicurare che se fai il bagnetto ai bimbi, li metti a letto gli racconti due favole, guardi con gli occhi a cuoricino la dolce metà e vai a farti una bella pippa su youporn, perché di fare cose turche con quell'ammasso di amore mammoide che ti trovi accanto non ti andrà mai.
> L'intelligenza sta nel fatto di fare merenda al parchetto, mollare i figli alla baby sitter, passare due ore a farsi ceretta all'inguine, manutenzioni varie, organizzare o farsi organizzare una cenetta in un posto carino, e portarsi appresso le chiavi di casa al mare, evitare l'argomento figli tutta la serata, e ti assicuro che finisci a fare sesso alla grande anche sulla piazzola di sosta o al parcheggio dietro casa.
> Se invece arrivi trafelata perché hai dovuto fare chissà cosa, cominci a mangiare con l'orologio in mano perché non è che puoi fare troppo tardi perché altrimenti se la figlia si sveglia e non ti trova è una tragedia, torni a casa e spedisci il marito a portarti fuori il cane perché sennò stai col pensiero mentre tu paghi la baby-sitter ( così ottimizzo) non puoi pensare di stupirti se il dopocena non decolla. E non puoi stupirti se poi la volta dopo il tuo cavaliere, che ha cacciato €300 per una serata di melma, i €300 li investe in qualcosa che non si sa come andrà a finire, piuttosto che con qualcosa che va sicuramente a generare frustrazione.
> ...


non avendo la versione di tua moglie e quindi prendendo per buona la tua versione ti do ragione
Sono comportamenti che io da donna non concepisco
Il tutto continuo a pensare che non giustifichino il tradimento se non dichiarato (ma a quel punto non sarebbe tradimento)


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> non avendo la versione di tua moglie e quindi prendendo per buona la tua versione ti do ragione
> Sono comportamenti che io da donna non concepisco
> Il tutto continuo a pensare che non giustifichino il tradimento se non dichiarato (ma a quel punto non sarebbe tradimento)


Sai, la versione di mia moglie potrebbe essere semplicemente circoscritta nel fatto che io sono un bambino viziato, che non apprezzo quello che lei fa, e che potrei fare le cose al posto suo. Così lei libera tempo e risorse.
Poi io faccio le cose che fa lei in un quarto del tempo, con un quarto della fatica, semplicemente perché non faccio nulla che non sia necessario, provo a spiegarle che non si tratta, anche se lei dice questo, del fare le cose ma del fatto che lei voglia che sia io a fare le cose, del fatto che se lei è così focalizzata sulla famiglia probabilmente è perché è incazzata con me, oppure si è rotta le palle e non vuole ammetterlo, lei mi risponde regolarmente che non è vero mi sta diventando tutto e intanto la giostra ricomincia.
Contenta lei, io esco...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai, la versione di mia moglie potrebbe essere semplicemente circoscritta nel fatto che io sono un bambino viziato, che non apprezzo quello che lei fa, e che potrei fare le cose al posto suo. Così lei libera tempo e risorse.
> Poi io faccio le cose che fa lei in un quarto del tempo, con un quarto della fatica, semplicemente perché non faccio nulla che non sia necessario, provo a spiegarle che non si tratta, anche se lei dice questo, del fare le cose ma del fatto che lei voglia che sia io a fare le cose, del fatto che se lei è così focalizzata sulla famiglia probabilmente è perché è incazzata con me, oppure si è rotta le palle e non vuole ammetterlo, lei mi risponde regolarmente che non è vero mi sta diventando tutto e intanto la giostra ricomincia.
> Contenta lei, io esco...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Se lei volesse stare con te sarebbe prioritario lo stare con te e smettere di fare cose
Io farei così 
Ma in questo sono strana io e ho discusso spesso anche qui di come sia un po "strana"


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lei volesse stare con te sarebbe prioritario lo stare con te e smettere di fare cose
> Io farei così
> Ma in questo sono strana io e ho discusso spesso anche qui di come sia un po "strana"


Non si chiama essere strani, si chiama essere intellettualmente onesti. Io non sono la sua priorità, e questo ci può stare, perché con un bambino piccolo. Il fatto di non essere mai centrati sul proprio compagno invece che sulla prole, il fatto di non assegnare mai al proprio compagno un ruolo prioritario, vuol dire secondo me aver perso la strada, e voglio essere buono.
Se poi io ti dico bianco e tu mi rispondi non è vero, e nero, le strade sono soltanto tre: o ti mando a quel paese perché io vedo nero e tu vedi bianco, e le due visioni sono inconciliabili. La seconda strada, che io chiamo brevemente tagliarsi le palle, è quella in cui io mi autoconvinco che tu hai ragione, che il mio bianco e il tuo nero siano la stessa cosa, per cui mi faccio andare bene ciò che hai costruito anche se fa a cazzotti con me stesso.
La terza è andarsi a fare due passi in quei posti dove riconosci te stesso, scelte e priorità

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Non si chiama essere strani, si chiama essere intellettualmente onesti. Io non sono la sua priorità, e questo ci può stare, perché con un bambino piccolo. Il fatto di non essere mai centrati sul proprio compagno invece che sulla prole, il fatto di non assegnare mai al proprio compagno un ruolo prioritario, vuol dire secondo me aver perso la strada, e voglio essere buono.*
> Se poi io ti dico bianco e tu mi rispondi non è vero, e nero, le strade sono soltanto tre: o ti mando a quel paese perché io vedo nero e tu vedi bianco, e le due visioni sono inconciliabili. La seconda strada, che io chiamo brevemente tagliarsi le palle, è quella in cui io mi autoconvinco che tu hai ragione, che il mio bianco e il tuo nero siano la stessa cosa, per cui mi faccio andare bene ciò che hai costruito anche se fa a cazzotti con me stesso.
> La terza è andarsi a fare due passi in quei posti dove riconosci te stesso, scelte e priorità
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Vuol dire avere altre priorità che io non condivido
E giustamente tu fai la tua scelta
Ma non penso che lei si meriti le corna. Penso che nessuno se le meriti. Nonostante io come te le abbia messe


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vuol dire avere altre priorità che io non condivido
> E giustamente tu fai la tua scelta
> Ma non penso che lei si meriti le corna. Penso che nessuno se le meriti. Nonostante io come te le abbia messe


Lei non si merita le corna, ho esagerato, le corna le capitano. Non sono corna punitive, semplicemente quando l'unico paletto che dovrebbe impedirti di tradire un'altra persona è il rispetto, allora tanto vale che tradisci senza rimorsi.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai, la versione di mia moglie potrebbe essere semplicemente circoscritta nel fatto che io sono un bambino viziato, che non apprezzo quello che lei fa, e che potrei fare le cose al posto suo. Così lei libera tempo e risorse.
> Poi io faccio le cose che fa lei in un quarto del tempo, con un quarto della fatica, semplicemente perché non faccio nulla che non sia necessario, provo a spiegarle che non si tratta, anche se lei dice questo, del fare le cose ma del fatto che lei voglia che sia io a fare le cose, del fatto che se lei è così focalizzata sulla famiglia probabilmente è perché è incazzata con me, oppure si è rotta le palle e non vuole ammetterlo, lei mi risponde regolarmente che non è vero mi sta diventando tutto e intanto la giostra ricomincia.
> Contenta lei, io esco...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Per me tra voi non c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione, ma proprio "filosofica".
Hai letto Lunaiena? Tu non la conosci, ma noi sì e abbiamo seguito la sua gravidanza. Io ho avuto anche dei contrasti verbali con lei perché sorridevo delle sue affermazioni ostinate al non farsi cambiare dalla maternità.
Non è solo questione ormonale, o almeno lo è nella misura in cui cui tutto quello pensiamo e sentiamo è questione di unità di corpo e psiche, è proprio che l'esperienza di un figlio e la responsabilità derivante cambia la visione del mondo. Certamente non accade a tutt* ma a moltissime e a molti.
Ricordo amiche senza figli che mi facevano domande per me ingenue come se non mi mancasse andare al cinema (io che adoro il cinema) e io rispondevo che no, che un sorriso di mia figlia era meglio di un capolavoro che avrei potuto vedere anni dopo, oppure una che mi chiedeva se era più importante il marito o la figlia, ma era per me una domanda neanche da porsi, un figlio è per sempre, un partner finché funziona, e così via. Un partner può capire e aspettare di avere attenzioni, un bambino deve costruirsi le sue sicurezze di base, ma dargliele non è un sacrificio o un peso o un dovere è il senso della relazione con il figlio. Questo è quello che sento io e non è contestabile.
È su questo che devi confrontarti con tua moglie. Ma parla!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tra voi non c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione, ma proprio "filosofica".
> Hai letto Lunaiena? Tu non la conosci, ma noi sì e abbiamo seguito la sua gravidanza. Io ho avuto anche dei contrasti verbali con lei perché sorridevo delle sue affermazioni ostinate al non farsi cambiare dalla maternità.
> Non è solo questione ormonale, o almeno lo è nella misura in cui cui tutto quello pensiamo e sentiamo è questione di unità di corpo e psiche, è proprio che l'esperienza di un figlio e la responsabilità derivante cambia la visione del mondo. Certamente non accade a tutt* ma a moltissime e a molti.
> Ricordo amiche senza figli che mi facevano domande per me ingenue come se non mi mancasse andare al cinema (io che adoro il cinema) e io rispondevo che no, che un sorriso di mia figlia era meglio di un capolavoro che avrei potuto vedere anni dopo, oppure una che mi chiedeva se era più importante il marito o la figlia, ma era per me una domanda neanche da porsi, un figlio è per sempre, un partner finché funziona, e così via. Un partner può capire e aspettare di avere attenzioni, un bambino deve costruirsi le sue sicurezze di base, ma dargliele non è un sacrificio o un peso o un dovere è il senso della relazione con il figlio. Questo è quello che sento io e non è contestabile.
> È su questo che devi confrontarti con tua moglie. Ma parla!


Io credo che si possa fare entrambe e in egual misura
Un conto è il capriccio di un compagno ogni seraù
Un conto è non "sacrificare" mai un giorno con un figlio per dedicarlo al compagno
Soprattutto a me fa strano non desiderarlo
I  primi mesi (non anni) dei miei figli sono stati intesi e dedicati a loro ma mi è pesato tantissimo il tempo che non potevo dedicare a lui e glielo dicevo continuamente. Appena ho potuto ho ribilanciato le cose. E non sono passati più dei primi 3 mesi tempo in cui mia madre si è sentita in grado di tenermelo una sera ogni tanto (magari una al mese) in cui noi potevamo ritrovarci totalmente come coppia. Poi ci sono stati i weekend ogni tanto fino a che non ho potuto lasciarli soli e concedermi più tempo sola con lui.
Non che sia servito a molto nel mio caso ma non sono mai riuscita a vedere il mio compagno come secondario verso i miei figli


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tra voi non c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione, ma proprio "filosofica".


Certo che sì, ma non è con quella che siamo partiti


Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto Lunaiena? Tu non la conosci, ma noi sì e abbiamo seguito la sua gravidanza. Io ho avuto anche dei contrasti verbali con lei perché sorridevo delle sue affermazioni ostinate al non farsi cambiare dalla maternità.


 No, non ho letto tutti i thread precedente al mio ingresso, anche perché mi sembra di capire che questo forum sia in funzione da una decina d'anni. Sto seguendo con un po' di difficoltà gli ultimi scazzi fra utenti vecchi sul futuro del forum perché ci sono discussioni in evidenza ma non è che io ci capisca proprio tutto.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è solo questione ormonale, o almeno lo è nella misura in cui cui tutto quello pensiamo e sentiamo è questione di unità di corpo e psiche, è proprio che l'esperienza di un figlio e la responsabilità derivante cambia la visione del mondo. Certamente non accade a tutt* ma a moltissime e a molti.


 Pensa come siamo diversi.
Per quanto mi riguarda la nascita di mia figlia non mi ha cambiato di una virgola, ha solo aggiunto. Anzi ti dirò che la più straordinaria sorpresa che io abbia ricevuto dall'essere padre, il più grande regalo che mi ha fatto mia figlia finora, e il fatto che la sua presenza nella mia vita mi ha soltanto arricchito. Di fatto sono rimasto lo stesso di sempre, non mi sono ingrigito in nessuna maniera, non ho perso il sonno per le preoccupazioni dei nonni, non mi sono mai alzato con il magone per controllare che mia figlia respirasse (ci sta il sensore della Chicco fatto apposta). Ho iniziato a vedere il mondo in prospettiva diversa, ma non certo peggiore. Alla dicotomia tra corpo e mente non c'ho mai creduto.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordo amiche senza figli che mi facevano domande per me ingenue come se non mi mancasse andare al cinema (io che adoro il cinema) e io rispondevo che no, che un sorriso di mia figlia era meglio di un capolavoro che avrei potuto vedere anni dopo, oppure una che mi chiedeva se era più importante il marito o la figlia, ma era per me una domanda neanche da porsi, un figlio è per sempre, un partner finché funziona, e così via. Un partner può capire e aspettare di avere attenzioni, un bambino deve costruirsi le sue sicurezze di base, ma dargliele non è un sacrificio o un peso o un dovere è il senso della relazione con il figlio.


Ecco, io su questo non sono d'accordo con te.
Attenzione, non parlo di sentimenti ma di fatti.
È chiaro che se sei totalmente concentrata sulla titanica impresa di crescere un bambino, tanto più se non hai molti aiuti,  i mesi passano come se fossero giorni. È la cosa più normale del mondo, per cui non si perde intere stagioni televisive, cinema non ne parliamo, ed in generale la tua vita sociale ne soffre non poco. Tutt'altra partita si gioca sul versante del compagno, che fino a prova contraria detiene il 50% del pacchetto azionario dell'infante. I figli non sono tutti delle madri. Se tu vuoi che l'azienda fili, i rapporti fra i soci devono essere innanzitutto corretti e cristallini, ed in seconda battuta convenienti per entrambi. A parte il fatto che un'amica che ti pone la domanda se è più importante il marito o la figlia, secondo me tutti questi neuroni in campo non ce li ha (io sarò il male, ma mi farei ammazzare per mia figlia in qualunque momento e senza rimorsi, per mia moglie non credo proprio). Il punto è che il rapporto col tuo compagno è parte integrante del recupero di se stessi dopo la maternità.
Sei tu genitore che decidi quanto sia prioritario per te rimetterti sul mercato, anche se l'unico acquirente potenziale è il tuo compagno o la tua compagna. Se ti sei messo l'anima in pace e hai deciso che hai trovato la pienezza del tuo essere, dillo chiaro, stabilisci che la priorità a quel punto non è che il tuo compagno sia una specie di Superman marito devoto, Padre onnipresente, lavoratore indefesso che porta i soldi a casa, perché allora ti tocca fare il culo per tenertelo. Perché se uno così ti ha scelto, ha i suoi buoni motivi, ma magari uno così ha tante opzioni in giro a parte te. Tu non ci crederai ma buona parte di quelle con cui finisco a letto sono mamme di bambine conosciute nei periodi in cui ho meno da lavorare, per cui passo più tempo con mia figlia, e me la porto a fare qualche attività. So anche per certo che buona parte delle amichette stabili di mia figlia compagni di asilo oppure di palestra vorrebbero farsi un giro con me. Sono io che in quei contesti continuo a fare il marito perfetto perché l'ultima cosa che voglio è che mia moglie passi per cornuta con persone che conosce. Ma i flap flap si sprecano. Torniamo a parlare di te, e scusa la digressione.
La parte sulle mamme delle altri bambini mi interessa proprio per il fatto che le signore, vedendo come sto con mia figlia, il tipo di discorsi che le faccio, come la tratto, il tipo di presenza che ho, si fanno quattro conti sui catorci che hanno a casa. Che stanno sul divano sbrigati tutto il giorno da quando rientra dal lavoro a quando iniziano a rompere le palle chiedendo che c'è per cena, che stanno sempre fuori a lavorare e la famiglia la vedono dal binocolo che la domenica stanno con la bambina o il bambino al parco che gioca da solo mentre loro stanno con la partita in cuffia. È solo uno spunto di riflessione,  ma se ci pensi dice parecchio sul fatto che siamo tutti sul mercato.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che sento io e non è contestabile.


 E chi ti dice niente? Mica sono un prete!


Brunetta ha detto:


> È su questo che devi confrontarti con tua moglie. Ma parla!


Già fatto, non è servito assolutamente a nulla. Altrimenti non sarei qui a rompere le palle al prossimo. Sì invece per parla intendi fatti beccare apposta dalla signora, non ne ho la minima intenzione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A domanda seria risposta seria. Per arrivare a poter dire chiama la baby-sitter e portami al privè, serve un percorso anche e soprattutto mentale che ad oggi non è stato iniziato neanche lontanamente.
> E a onor del vero, non per colpa mia.
> Come ho già scritto altrove, la faccenda non è nemmeno troppo sessuale.
> Se però, anche per comodità di esposizione, vogliamo concentrare tutto sul sesso, è un problema principalmente di recettività. Essere genitori non è solo gioco di ormoni che vanno in ferie, essere genitori è proprio un concentrato di situazioni che ti fanno crollare le palle. Io sono fermamente convinto che l'atto stesso del tradire la propria donna con una che non le allaccia una scarpa, derivi proprio dal fatto che quella che non allaccia una scarpa alla legittima, sia non solo disponibile, ma anche e soprattutto interessata a farlo capire.
> ...


Io facevo riferimento alla mia esperienza e fino al periodo in cui i bambini sono piccoli (inizio scuola materna) perché effettivamente è totalizzante (in senso anche positivo: io avrei fermato il tempo lì perché ho molta paura di vederli "grandi" in un mondo demmerda). Successivamente, dal punto di vista proprio pratico e di organizzazione del tempo lo è meno. Capisco bene che totalizzante non significa non farsi la ceretta o annullare la coppia: posta così come la metti tu è pesante e ha più a che fare con l'amor proprio di tua moglie, che evidentemente è rimasta in trance agonistica. Capisco anche Brunetta che ti dice di provare a parlarci chiaro (l'avrai già fatto).


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io facevo riferimento alla mia esperienza e fino al periodo in cui i bambini sono piccoli (inizio scuola materna) perché effettivamente è totalizzante (in senso anche positivo: io avrei fermato il tempo lì perché ho molta paura di vederli "grandi" in un mondo demmerda). Successivamente, dal punto di vista proprio pratico e di organizzazione del tempo lo è meno. Capisco bene che totalizzante non significa non farsi la ceretta o annullare la coppia: posta così come la metti tu è pesante e ha più a che fare con l'amor proprio di tua moglie, che evidentemente è rimasta in trance agonistica. Capisco anche Brunetta che ti dice di provare a parlarci chiaro (l'avrai già fatto).


già, ma come detto prima


Brunetta ha detto:


> È su questo che devi confrontarti con tua moglie. Ma parla!


Già fatto, non è servito assolutamente a nulla. Altrimenti non sarei qui a rompere le palle al prossimo. Sì invece per parla intendi fatti beccare apposta dalla signora, non ne ho la minima intenzione.


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Va be' messa così stona un po'.
Saresti pure padre perfetto e più efficiente di tua moglie...sta a vedere che gli è scattata la frustrazione perchè sei mejo te di lei


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Va be' messa così stona un po'.
> Saresti pure padre perfetto e più efficiente di tua moglie...sta a vedere che gli è scattata la frustrazione perchè sei mejo te di lei


No ma ti pare, figurati. Io non mi ritengo un buon padre, se non per il fatto che me lo dicono in parecchi, e soprattutto perché ho delle ottime risposte da mia figlia. Quando vedi una bambina che non ti cerca sulla scorta di sentimenti o emozioni negative, tipo papà non ci sei mai, papà mi manchi tanto, ma è tutto un giochiamo, divertiamoci, facciamo casino insieme, mi piace tanto stare con te, oppure tua figlia che ti chiede le cose perché la ascolti, il feedback che ne ricevi è pulito e lo senti. Non ci sono grosse intromissioni, i bambini sono trasparenti, almeno finché sono piccoli.
Una comparazione fra il papà e la mamma in termini assoluti è semplicemente una follia. Il papà non è la mamma che non è il papà. Con buona pace di quelli del genitore 1 e genitore 2.
Oltretutto nemmeno la consorte si lamenta di quello per cui figurati, se va bene a lei. Tra me e mia moglie non c'è nessuna competizione, anzi ti dirò che se ci fosse non mi dispiacerebbe nemmeno.
Per tornare al discorso dell'efficienza, visto che mia moglie non è inefficiente, quello che cambia è la visione.
Se io devo sistemare tutta casa acchiappo la colf, le spiego chiaramente come voglio le cose, la obbligo a scrivere quello che ho detto, dopodiché resto a controllare come si muove finché non è autonoma.
Mia moglie prende la colf, le spiega chiaramente come vuole le cose, sicuramente molto più chiaramente di me, le scrive lei come vanno fatte le cose, la lascia libera di fare casino, poi torno a casa si incazza perché le cose non sono fatte come vuole lei, rifá metà delle cose, e la volta dopo nuovo briefing. Lei se la colf sbaglia si rimette pazientemente lì a spiegarle come vanno fatte le cose, io gli faccio le multe, e gli pago le ore in meno se non fanno le cose come dico io.
Secondo te chi ha la casa perfetta?
Per inciso, se la colf facesse casino, non lascia la casa non vuole mia moglie, e mia moglie se ne fottesse alla grande, a me andrebbe benissimo...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma ti pare, figurati. Io non mi ritengo un buon padre, se non per il fatto che me lo dicono in parecchi, e soprattutto perché ho delle ottime risposte da mia figlia. Quando vedi una bambina che non ti cerca sulla scorta di sentimenti o emozioni negative, tipo papà non ci sei mai, papà mi manchi tanto, ma è tutto un giochiamo, divertiamoci, facciamo casino insieme, mi piace tanto stare con te, oppure tua figlia che ti chiede le cose perché la ascolti, il feedback che ne ricevi è pulito e lo senti. Non ci sono grosse intromissioni, i bambini sono trasparenti, almeno finché sono piccoli.
> Una comparazione fra il papà e la mamma in termini assoluti è semplicemente una follia. Il papà non è la mamma che non è il papà. Con buona pace di quelli del genitore 1 e genitore 2.
> Oltretutto nemmeno la consorte si lamenta di quello per cui figurati, se va bene a lei. Tra me e mia moglie non c'è nessuna competizione, anzi ti dirò che se ci fosse non mi dispiacerebbe nemmeno.
> Per tornare al discorso dell'efficienza, visto che mia moglie non è inefficiente, quello che cambia è la visione.
> ...


Ma lei lavora?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma lei lavora?


Certo, l'ho scritto

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che sì, ma non è con quella che siamo partiti
> 
> No, non ho letto tutti i thread precedente al mio ingresso, anche perché mi sembra di capire che questo forum sia in funzione da una decina d'anni. Sto seguendo con un po' di difficoltà gli ultimi scazzi fra utenti vecchi sul futuro del forum perché ci sono discussioni in evidenza ma non è che io ci capisca proprio tutto.
> 
> ...


Per me in questi termini non ne hai parlato.
E il sentirsi sul mercato con il partner o altri non c'entra niente, come non c'entra niente confrontarsi con gli altri mariti sul divano.
È proprio il confronto sul senso della vita che dovete affrontare. Oh però è dura potresti pure scoprire che non c'è possibilità di conciliazione. E in questo caso anche senza mettere in mezzo tradimenti, potreste giungere a riconoscere che non siete fatti per stare insieme.


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai, la versione di mia moglie potrebbe essere semplicemente circoscritta nel fatto che io sono un bambino viziato, che non apprezzo quello che lei fa, e che potrei fare le cose al posto suo. Così lei libera tempo e risorse.
> Poi io faccio le cose che fa lei in un quarto del tempo, con un quarto della fatica, semplicemente perché non faccio nulla che non sia necessario, provo a spiegarle che non si tratta, anche se lei dice questo, del fare le cose ma del fatto che lei voglia che sia io a fare le cose, del fatto che se lei è così focalizzata sulla famiglia probabilmente è perché è incazzata con me, oppure si è rotta le palle e non vuole ammetterlo, lei mi risponde regolarmente che non è vero mi sta diventando tutto e intanto la giostra ricomincia.
> Contenta lei, io esco...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma credi che te lo dirà chiaramente? Ti sbagli. Esiste la strategia dell'esasperazione. Non ti amo più, ti esaspero  con comportamenti che odi così sei tu a mollarmi e io  ne esco pulita


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lei volesse stare con te sarebbe prioritario lo stare con te e smettere di fare cose
> Io farei così
> Ma in questo sono strana io e ho discusso spesso anche qui di come sia un po "strana"


Esatto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma ti pare, figurati. Io non mi ritengo un buon padre, se non per il fatto che me lo dicono in parecchi, e soprattutto perché ho delle ottime risposte da mia figlia. Quando vedi una bambina che non ti cerca sulla scorta di sentimenti o emozioni negative, tipo papà non ci sei mai, papà mi manchi tanto, ma è tutto un giochiamo, divertiamoci, facciamo casino insieme, mi piace tanto stare con te, oppure tua figlia che ti chiede le cose perché la ascolti, il feedback che ne ricevi è pulito e lo senti. Non ci sono grosse intromissioni, i bambini sono trasparenti, almeno finché sono piccoli.
> Una comparazione fra il papà e la mamma in termini assoluti è semplicemente una follia. Il papà non è la mamma che non è il papà. Con buona pace di quelli del genitore 1 e genitore 2.
> Oltretutto nemmeno la consorte si lamenta di quello per cui figurati, se va bene a lei. Tra me e mia moglie non c'è nessuna competizione, anzi ti dirò che se ci fosse non mi dispiacerebbe nemmeno.
> Per tornare al discorso dell'efficienza, visto che mia moglie non è inefficiente, quello che cambia è la visione.
> ...


Io a questo tra un po' lo limono. #arcistufofanclub #diventofrocioperarcistufo
#ognipostundurello


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

Una domanda :
tua moglie è una persona espansiva o piuttosto silenziosa 
con te intendo?


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io a questo tra un po' lo limono. #arcistufofanclub #diventofrocioperarcistufo
> #ognipostundurello


Ma ti pare possibile che sia vero?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che sia vero?


Dice spesso cose ragionevoli. Se è vero o verosimile non lo so. Molte cose non le condivido per nulla e sono all'antitesi, ma al punto ci arriva sempre in modo inoppugnabile. Il suo ragionamento fila, non si arrampica sui vetri.


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dice spesso cose ragionevoli. Se è vero o verosimile non lo so. Molte cose non le condivido per nulla e sono all'antitesi, ma al punto ci arriva sempre in modo inoppugnabile. Il suo ragionamento fila, non si arrampica sui vetri.


Condivido. Non sono d'accordo con molte cose che dice, ma dal punto di vista argomentativo non fa un plisse.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in questi termini non ne hai parlato.
> E il sentirsi sul mercato con il partner o altri non c'entra niente, come non c'entra niente confrontarsi con gli altri mariti sul divano.
> È proprio il confronto sul senso della vita che dovete affrontare. Oh però è dura potresti pure scoprire che non c'è possibilità di conciliazione. E in questo caso anche senza mettere in mezzo tradimenti, potreste giungere a riconoscere che non siete fatti per stare insieme.


Brunetta, non ti offendere ma sei veramente di coccio. Ma è possibile che qui non si possa fare una discussione che non vada a finire sul parla con tua moglie, dille tutto quanto, andate in terapia di coppia, diventa bravo & tagliati il pisello
Non ci penso per niente.
Non me ne frega niente della coerenza. Non è che se cambio il modo non faccio saltare il banco.
 Io a far saltare il banco non ci penso per un cazzo,  meno che mai per teoremi basati sulla coerenza interna che dovrei avere.
 Non dico a mia moglie che la tradisco, perché non sono disposto a rischiare, è perché in base alla mia esperienza tutte le volte che si è votato il sacco il nome della sincerità si è finiti a stare peggio di come si stava prima.
Non esiste che io, senza sbatterle in faccia Il fatto che -  dato che non la ritengo all'altezza delle mie aspettative perché ci ho già perso troppo tempo e troppe incazzature a cercare di farle cambiare idea in modi moralmente più accettabili - vada a scambiarmi fluidi con gente in giro mentre lei fa mamma, arrivi a farle capire una serie di cose.
 In tal caso, l'unico scenario che per come conosco mia moglie mi si aprirebbe davanti, è quello di una separazione più o meno consensuale, in cui dopo essermi fatto un c*** come un paiolo per minimizzare i danni, andrei comunque a stare sicuramente peggio di come sto adesso.
  Ma facciamo finta per un attimo che io non abbia capito il senso di quello che tu stavi scrivendo
 Facciamo finta per un attimo che tu mi abbia detto di parlare con mia moglie al solo scopo disinteressato di farmi passare il senso di incazzatura che provo nei suoi confronti.
 Ci ho provato, le ho provate tutte, continuo ad essere incazzato con il coacervo di amore mammoide che si gode la maternità.
 Soltanto che io la vivo come un: " tutti buoni ad essere froci con il culo degli altri"
facce pace.
non sono come mi immagini


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma credi che te lo dirà chiaramente? Ti sbagli. Esiste la strategia dell'esasperazione. Non ti amo più, ti esaspero  con comportamenti che odi così sei tu a mollarmi e io  ne esco pulita


Non credo, ho provato a pensarci ma non credo. Non mi sarei mai sposato una così sfigata. E poi si vede, scusa


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che sia vero?


vedi Betty, magari potrebbe anche darsi che non sia vero, un punto di vista è un punto di vista esattamente perché è soggettivo, magari io sopravvaluto quello che faccio esattamente come dall'altra parte mia moglie potrebbe sopravvalutarlo. La verità vera non la fai mai perché dovresti essere lì ad esserci 24 ore al giorno con un punto di vista libero da Scazzi, tensioni, frustrazioni. Praticamente il Dalai Lama. Però il mio punto di vista, per quanto non possa corrispondere esattamente a ciò che è, corrisponde esattamente a ciò che sento.
 È possibile, anche se io mi sento di escluderlo, che mia moglie faccia milioni di cose buone che io non vedo, e io mi fermi soltanto a guardare ciò che non va. Io non credo sia così perché mi impegno esattamente in questo senso, ma non lo posso sapere nemmeno io.
 Però, a differenza vostra, io tifo per me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Brunetta, non ti offendere ma sei veramente di coccio. Ma è possibile che qui non si possa fare una discussione che non vada a finire sul parla con tua moglie, dille tutto quanto, andate in terapia di coppia, diventa bravo & tagliati il pisello
> Non ci penso per niente.
> Non me ne frega niente della coerenza. Non è che se cambio il modo non faccio saltare il banco.
> Io a far saltare il banco non ci penso per un cazzo,  meno che mai per teoremi basati sulla coerenza interna che dovrei avere.
> ...


Dove hai letto che ti ho detto di parlare di tradimento?
Sei di coccio tu. Ho detto di parlare di senso della vita, questo vuol dire aprirsi all'intimità. E vuol dire anche rischiare.
Comunque tu non vuoi rischiare niente. Non trovi soluzione. Nessun intervento ti è utile. Soluzione non c'è. Smazzati la rabbia. 

Ah poverino, hai ragione, che stronze ste  donne che fanno credere e poi!


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non credo, ho provato a pensarci ma non credo. Non mi sarei mai sposato una così sfigata. E poi si vede, scusa


Che significa scusa? Tu credi o no che l'amore possa finire? Se sì allora potrebbe esserle passato nei tuoi confronti o magari si è trasformato in profondo affetto, pertanto fa quello che vuole facendo finta di nulla  perché, se ci pensi bene, almeno un pò dovrebbe mettersi in dubbio visto che le hai parlato del tuo disagio


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che ti ho detto di parlare di tradimento?
> Sei di coccio tu. Ho detto di parlare di senso della vita, questo vuol dire aprirsi all'intimità. E vuol dire anche rischiare.
> Comunque tu non vuoi rischiare niente. Non trovi soluzione. Nessun intervento ti è utile. Soluzione non c'è. Smazzati la rabbia.
> 
> Ah poverino, hai ragione, che stronze ste  donne che fanno credere e poi!


NO. NON VOGLIO RISCHIARE QUELLO CHE HO.
quindi?
se torni sempre sul punto, continuo a rimbalzarti.
non si può fare una discussione sul senso della vita con chi ha una forte, fortissima coerenza interna. Tipo mia moglie, senza menare come un fabbro, visto che è oltretutto totalmente concentrata sul mulino. Dovrei usare le corna come mezzo di pressione, sennò non funziona.
io avevo un'intimità della madonna, e non solo sessuale. adesso in quel posto c'è Banderas. Ce la fai a ragionare sulla base di questo? Sennò i tuoi discorsi sono cartucce a salve. 
questo è ESATTAMENTE il modo di fare che porta un uomo dopo un po' che dialoga tra sordi a cercare altrove.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che significa scusa? Tu credi o no che l'amore possa finire? Se sì allora potrebbe esserle passato nei tuoi confronti o magari si è trasformato in profondo affetto, pertanto fa quello che vuole facendo finta di nulla  perché, se ci pensi bene, almeno un pò dovrebbe mettersi in dubbio visto che le hai parlato del tuo disagio


se fosse una che si mette in dubbio, avrei un punto di partenza su cui lavorare....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> NO. NON VOGLIO RISCHIARE QUELLO CHE HO.
> quindi?
> se torni sempre sul punto, continuo a rimbalzarti.
> non si può fare una discussione sul senso della vita con chi ha una forte, fortissima coerenza interna. Tipo mia moglie, senza menare come un fabbro, visto che è oltretutto totalmente concentrata sul mulino. Dovrei usare le corna come mezzo di pressione, sennò non funziona.
> ...


Ti rendi conto che sei estremamente arrogante e che poni un problema a cui tu non vuoi trovare soluzioni?


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> NO. NON VOGLIO RISCHIARE QUELLO CHE HO.
> quindi?
> se torni sempre sul punto, continuo a rimbalzarti.
> non si può fare una discussione sul senso della vita con chi ha una forte, fortissima coerenza interna. Tipo mia moglie, senza menare come un fabbro, visto che è oltretutto totalmente concentrata sul mulino. Dovrei usare le corna come mezzo di pressione, sennò non funziona.
> ...


Sei in un cul de sac pure tu


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che sei estremamente arrogante e che poni un problema a cui tu non vuoi trovare soluzioni?


No Brunetta, non sono arrogante e ti spiego anche il perché. Non sono arrogante perché stiamo parlando dei miei sentimenti, della mia vita, per cui sei tu che entri in casa mia, lo fai bussando, chiedi permesso, e ti metti pure le pattine se queste sono le regole della casa. Esattamente come farei io a parti invertite.
Quel poveraccio di Tony Stark si è preso un pippone terrificante anche perché tutte le persone come te continuano a proporre una serie di risposte o soluzioni che non tengono minimamente in conto una serie di premesse che io ho dato, e che sono proprie dalla mia situazione.
Nessuno ti obbliga a intervenire sui miei post, nessuno ti obbliga a rispondermi, nessuno ti obbliga a darmi una mano. Nulla di quello che fai ha dovuto, anzi ti ringrazio.
Ma se non riesci ad uscire dai tuoi strettissimi schemi mentali, fa il paio con mia moglie: io a farmi incasellare non ci sto. Mi fa molto più male di tutte le altre soluzioni che ho trovato, corna della moglie incluse.
Se non riesci a trovare una soluzione che soddisfi una serie di parametri base, incluso il fatto che non ho nessuna intenzione di mettere in pericolo la mia famiglia, semplicemente non darmene. Mica nessuno ti darà una medaglia se riesci a salvarmi, come nessuno di crocifiggerá se non ci riesci.
Non penso che il fatto che tu mi salvi o meno ti condanni all'irrilevanza cosmica. Secondo me il modo di ragionare a compartimenti stagni che hai si, ma è una mia opinione


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei in un cul de sac pure tu


Ma va? Per fortuna ogni tanto qualcuna mi sbatte le ciglia.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dice spesso cose ragionevoli. Se è vero o verosimile non lo so. Molte cose non le condivido per nulla e sono all'antitesi, ma al punto ci arriva sempre in modo inoppugnabile. Il suo ragionamento fila, non si arrampica sui vetri.


gioco in casa, se si parla di me


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Una domanda :
> tua moglie è una persona espansiva o piuttosto silenziosa
> con te intendo?


tutti coccoloni, grazie


----------



## Divì (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma va? Per fortuna ogni tanto qualcuna mi sbatte le ciglia.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ragazzo fortunato. Sono soddisfazioni .....


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vedi Betty, magari potrebbe anche darsi che non sia vero, un punto di vista è un punto di vista esattamente perché è soggettivo, magari io sopravvaluto quello che faccio esattamente come dall'altra parte mia moglie potrebbe sopravvalutarlo. La verità vera non la fai mai perché dovresti essere lì ad esserci 24 ore al giorno con un punto di vista libero da Scazzi, tensioni, frustrazioni. Praticamente il Dalai Lama. Però il mio punto di vista, per quanto non possa corrispondere esattamente a ciò che è, corrisponde esattamente a ciò che sento.
> È possibile, anche se io mi sento di escluderlo, che mia moglie faccia milioni di cose buone che io non vedo, e io mi fermi soltanto a guardare ciò che non va. Io non credo sia così perché mi impegno esattamente in questo senso, ma non lo posso sapere nemmeno io.
> Però, a differenza vostra, io tifo per me


Intendo dire che non c'è una riga di autocritica.
addebiti tutta la colpa alla moglie. E se sta moglie ti tiene testa, da tua descrizione, o si è rincretinita di botto o preferisce lasciarti fare per mantenere il suo status quo che a lei piace un sacco


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Intendo dire che non c'è una riga di autocritica.
> addebiti tutta la colpa alla moglie. E se sta moglie ti tiene testa, da tua descrizione, o si è rincretinita di botto o preferisce lasciarti fare per mantenere il suo status quo che a lei piace un sacco


ma ho parlato di colpa da qualche parte?


----------



## disincantata (12 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o per farle



Le famose figlie di Maria!:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma ho parlato di colpa da qualche parte?


Responsabilità?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Responsabilità?


Sono due cose ben diverse: quando parli di responsabilità parli di rapporti causa effetto, quando parli di colpa, implichi un giudizio morale, un intenzione. Mia moglie è parzialmente responsabile del mio allontanamento, di certo non lo ha mai fatto con cattiveria. Se andiamo a parlare di colpa, visto che io ho fatto una scelta e invece lei l'ha subita, la colpa è certamente la mia, non certo la sua. Il fatto che non me ne frega assolutamente niente di essere quello dalla parte del torto è un elemento ulteriore, ma nulla toglie e nulla aggiunge al discorso

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Agosto 2016)

sto ancora leggendo le tue interessanti argomentazioni.

conoscendoMI, direi che tua moglie ha una vita sua, proprio come te.
però...leggo


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sto ancora leggendo le tue interessanti argomentazioni.
> 
> conoscendoMI, direi che tua moglie ha una vita sua, proprio come te.
> però...leggo


Magari, almeno mi annoierebbe di meno

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono due cose ben diverse: quando parli di responsabilità parli di rapporti causa effetto, quando parli di colpa, implichi un giudizio morale, un intenzione. Mia moglie è parzialmente responsabile del mio allontanamento, di certo non lo ha mai fatto con cattiveria. Se andiamo a parlare di colpa, visto che io ho fatto una scelta e invece lei l'ha subita, la colpa è certamente la mia, non certo la sua. Il fatto che non me ne frega assolutamente niente di essere quello dalla parte del torto è un elemento ulteriore, ma nulla toglie e nulla aggiunge al discorso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, dai. Intendevo dire che sei perfetto, lei perfetta ma noiosa. È così?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Si, dai. Intendevo dire che sei perfetto, lei perfetta ma noiosa. È così?


ma perfetto de che? però funzionavamo bene, questo si. E se qualcosa si è rotto, non è dalla mia parte

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No Brunetta, non sono arrogante e ti spiego anche il perché. Non sono arrogante perché stiamo parlando dei miei sentimenti, della mia vita, per cui sei tu che entri in casa mia, lo fai bussando, chiedi permesso, e ti metti pure le pattine se queste sono le regole della casa. Esattamente come farei io a parti invertite.
> Quel poveraccio di Tony Stark si è preso un pippone terrificante anche perché tutte le persone come te continuano a proporre una serie di risposte o soluzioni che non tengono minimamente in conto una serie di premesse che io ho dato, e che sono proprie dalla mia situazione.
> Nessuno ti obbliga a intervenire sui miei post, nessuno ti obbliga a rispondermi, nessuno ti obbliga a darmi una mano. Nulla di quello che fai ha dovuto, anzi ti ringrazio.
> Ma se non riesci ad uscire dai tuoi strettissimi schemi mentali, fa il paio con mia moglie: io a farmi incasellare non ci sto. Mi fa molto più male di tutte le altre soluzioni che ho trovato, corna della moglie incluse.
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> gioco in casa, se si parla di me


Comunque sei tu che hai esposto la tua vita e quindi ti dovresti prendere tutte le risposte senza offendere in forma falsamente educata.
Se volevi dimostrare (a te stesso ovvio) che la tua soluzione è quella ottimale l'avevi già esposto come premessa nel primo post.
È stato abbastanza divertente vedere il gioco dialettico di rispondere attaccando, ignorando il vero contenuto dei  post.
Ci sono stati diversi utenti che con altri stili hanno esposto la tua posizione te ne indico due Lothar e JoeBlow.


----------



## bettypage (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma perfetto de che? però funzionavamo bene, questo si. E se qualcosa si è rotto, non è dalla mia parte
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Congeniale. Minchia come pesi le parole.:rotfl:
E sul suo essere noiosettà non senti responsabilità?


----------



## disincantata (12 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Continuo a credere che l'infedeltà sia assolutamente naturale e aggiungo, u nvero toccasana. Il problema è che questi benefici si hanno solo quando la cosa rimane segreta.
> 
> Non credo che un tradimento valga lo sfascio di una famiglia.



Parole sante.  MIO marito stava benissimo mentre tradiva, scoperto il tutto non e' piu' stato bene. :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma perfetto de che? però funzionavamo bene, questo si. E se qualcosa si è rotto, non è dalla mia parte
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sai perché funzionate bene? Perché siete ognuno per conto vostro, come due coinquilini che hanno degli interessi in comune 
Sappi che se tu sei il male, io sono tua sorella


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque sei tu che hai esposto la tua vita e quindi ti dovresti prendere tutte le risposte senza offendere in forma falsamente educata.
> Se volevi dimostrare (a te stesso ovvio) che la tua soluzione è quella ottimale l'avevi già esposto come premessa nel primo post.
> È stato abbastanza divertente vedere il gioco dialettico di rispondere attaccando, ignorando il vero contenuto dei  post.
> Ci sono stati diversi utenti che con altri stili hanno esposto la tua posizione te ne indico due Lothar e JoeBlow.


E dove la vedi la forma falsamente educata? Io sto contestando qualcosa di molto preciso: il fatto di parlare e ragionare per assiomi: invece di cercare di cogliere in quello che dico le parti rilevanti, o anche solo interessanti, prendi una frase fatta a casaccio e la attacchi ad una situazione che onestamente non comprendi.
Attaccarsi alla forma, al gioco dialettico, come se io stessi incartando il nulla con una bella scrittura, é molto Boldriniano come modo di fare, ma non risolve il punto fondamentale della controversia.
Cioè che scrivi senza leggere.
Che ci può anche stare, che non te ne freghi nulla di quello che scrivo, mica sono Hemingway, però se permetti ci sta pure che io ti faccia notare che come tu mi dedichi tempo, io ne dedico a te rispondendo.
Siamo solo su un forum, quindi diamo alle cose il giusto peso: non è che ti sto augurando un tumore, ti sto semplicemente dicendo che leggerti non mi smuove assolutamente niente. È un reato? Perché, se non lo è, forse sei tu che, come si dice a Roma, te la senti un po' troppo calla



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Parole sante.  MIO marito stava benissimo mentre tradiva, scoperto il tutto non e' piu' stato bene. :rotfl:


grazie, di cuore

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai perché funzionate bene? Perché siete ognuno per conto vostro, come due coinquilini che hanno degli interessi in comune
> Sappi che se tu sei il male, io sono tua sorella


e se io sono il ma(ia)le?
[emoji56]


----------



## disincantata (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E dove la vedi la forma falsamente educata? Io sto contestando qualcosa di molto preciso: il fatto di parlare e ragionare per assiomi: invece di cercare di cogliere in quello che dico le parti rilevanti, o anche solo interessanti, prendi una frase fatta a casaccio e la attacchi ad una situazione che onestamente non comprendi.
> Attaccarsi alla forma, al gioco dialettico, come se io stessi incartando il nulla con una bella scrittura, é molto Boldriniano come modo di fare, ma non risolve il punto fondamentale della controversia.
> Cioè che scrivi senza leggere.
> Che ci può anche stare, che non te ne freghi nulla di quello che scrivo, mica sono Hemingway, però se permetti ci sta pure che io ti faccia notare che come tu mi dedichi tempo, io ne dedico a te rispondendo.
> ...



Io  pero' non ho capito  se cerchi consigli, conferme, o altro?

Purtroppo tutti giudichiamo o vediamo i fatti in base alle nostre esperienze personali o di chi ci sta vicino, la mia impressione e' che tua moglie non sia innamorata di te, ma appunto lo penso in base ad una coppia simile in cui lei appena  avuto la prima figlia ha dimenticato lui, casalinga, benestante, donna 12h al giorno, ma niente, viveva solo per la figlia, ed ha cercato lui,  solo per avere il secondo, poi di nuovo letteralmente camere separate, pure in ferie.   Quando dopo anni lui ha avuto un altra,  il dramma non e' stato il tradimento, ma il fatto che in molti del posto lo sapessero da mesi, lui non faceva niente per non farsi vedere in giro con l'altra, nonostante tutto sono rimasti insieme, lui ha mollato immediatamente l'altra, ma non e' servito, perche'  aveva informato la moglie, illudendosi di sostituirla, ma  ormai sono del tutto separati in casa.  
Ne un Natale  ne una festa qualunque insieme, solo qualche cena  al ristorante. 
Noi  non  la vediamo piu', e purtroppo nepure i figli.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  pero' non ho capito  se cerchi consigli, conferme, o altro?
> 
> Purtroppo tutti giudichiamo o vediamo i fatti in base alle nostre esperienze personali o di chi ci sta vicino, la mia impressione e' che tua moglie non sia innamorata di te, ma appunto lo penso in base ad una coppia simile in cui lei appena  avuto la prima figlia ha dimenticato lui, casalinga, benestante, donna 12h al giorno, ma niente, viveva solo per la figlia, ed ha cercato lui,  solo per avere il secondo, poi di nuovo letteralmente camere separate, pure in ferie.   Quando dopo anni lui ha avuto un altra,  il dramma non e' stato il tradimento, ma il fatto che in molti del posto lo sapessero da mesi, lui non faceva niente per non farsi vedere in giro con l'altra, nonostante tutto sono rimasti insieme, lui ha mollato immediatamente l'altra, ma non e' servito, perche'  aveva informato la moglie, illudendosi di sostituirla, ma  ormai sono del tutto separati in casa.
> Ne un Natale  ne una festa qualunque insieme, solo qualche cena  al ristorante.
> Noi  non  la vediamo piu', e purtroppo nepure i figli.


Ma è ovvio che vada a finire così. Ma io non voglio. Non ho la minima intenzione di trovarmi a vivere questo tipo di vissuto, indipendentemente dal dato economico. Quello che cerco, é ovviamente un confronto con diversi punti di vista. Se poi recupererò consigli, conferme o altro chi vivrà, vedrà

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e se io sono il ma(ia)le?
> [emoji56]


Tu puoi essere quello che vuoi, io mi reputo "il problema"


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Tu puoi essere quello che vuoi, io mi reputo "il problema"


e che io no? solo che me la rido e me la godo invece di crocifiggermi 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che vada a finire così. Ma io non voglio. Non ho la minima intenzione di trovarmi a vivere questo tipo di vissuto, indipendentemente dal dato economico. Quello che cerco, é ovviamente un confronto con diversi punti di vista. Se poi recupererò consigli, conferme o altro chi vivrà, vedrà
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non vuoi? eheh si potessero controllare i propri sentimenti sarebbe qualcosa, ma controllare quelli degli altri è impensabile. Puoi anche decidere per te ma non puoi decidere per tua moglie


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e che io no? solo che me la rido e me la godo invece di crocifiggermi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Io ancora sto cercando di capire che tipo di problema sono...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non vuoi? eheh si potessero controllare i propri sentimenti sarebbe qualcosa, ma controllare quelli degli altri è impensabile. Puoi anche decidere per te ma non puoi decidere per tua moglie


Non controllo i sentimenti controllo i fatti. Da parte mia non verranno mai messe in opera condotte che possano far saltare il banco. Sapersi muovere é fondamentale tanto quanto aver chiare le proprie priorità

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Io ancora sto cercando di capire che tipo di problema sono...


E se invece non fossi tu quella sbagliata?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se invece non fossi tu quella sbagliata?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci ho pensato ma non cambia molto in fondo


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato ma non cambia molto in fondo


Questo è un ottimo atteggiamento almeno per come la vedo io. Però darsi del problema se poi alla fine non cambia molto che senso ha secondo te?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E dove la vedi la forma falsamente educata? Io sto contestando qualcosa di molto preciso: il fatto di parlare e ragionare per assiomi: invece di cercare di cogliere in quello che dico le parti rilevanti, o anche solo interessanti, prendi una frase fatta a casaccio e la attacchi ad una situazione che onestamente non comprendi.
> Attaccarsi alla forma, al gioco dialettico, come se io stessi incartando il nulla con una bella scrittura, é molto Boldriniano come modo di fare, ma non risolve il punto fondamentale della controversia.
> Cioè che scrivi senza leggere.
> Che ci può anche stare, che non te ne freghi nulla di quello che scrivo, mica sono Hemingway, però se permetti ci sta pure che io ti faccia notare che come tu mi dedichi tempo, io ne dedico a te rispondendo.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (12 Agosto 2016)

Questo 3d è troppo divertente, soprttutto per il tono che ha assunto. Mi ci butto anche io.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che vada a finire così. Ma io non voglio. Non ho la minima intenzione di trovarmi a vivere questo tipo di vissuto, indipendentemente dal dato economico. (...) Se poi recupererò consigli, conferme o altro chi vivrà, vedrà


Non hai la minima intenzione di vivere quel vissuto... ma allora che intenzione hai? Diciamo di divertirti un poco. Che male c'è? La vita è breve e un po' di divertimento che non fa male a nessuno ci può stare. 
Vediamo di cosa è fatto questo vissuto indubbiamente, per ora, piacevole. Ti metti a cercare il punto A di Adele, e il punto B di Brigitta e anche il C di Caterina. Cosa è questo "fare"? Che cosa si fa quando si sta con una che non è la legittima? Be' si deve ammettere che si sta facendo una scelta. Insomma non capita a caso. D'altra parte non capita nemmeno che uno la mattina si alzi e dica: "oggi mi vado a scegliere A (o B o C...)". Quindi non scegli A (o B o C). Cosa scegli? varie possibilità: potremmo dire che _non scegli_ di accompagnare tuo figlio a calcio. Ma sarebbe un tiro sporco. "Ma come? vuoi farmi venire i sensi di colpa per i figli?". Del resto bisogna ammettere che in tutta la settimana lo hai accompagnato a due allenamenti e una partita: insomma, tutto si può dire meno che lo trascuri. Daccordo, lasciamo stare il figlio e il calcio. 
Figlio a parte, è però evidente che _non scegli_ di stare con tua moglie. Questo lo devi ammettere. Bada che non è un appunto di carattere morale. Ti capisco: è una gran donna ma alla fine, dopo 5 o 10 o più anni di matrimonio... e poi magari chiacchiera sempre e non la reggo più, e si lamenta quasi che la famiglia pesasse solo sulle sue spalle e io non fossi mai stanco, e poi ha sempre sonno e sembra sempre che mi fa un favore e magari la devo pure pregare... mentre con A, B e C sono scintille. Mi sento gasato. E' proprio forte e soprattutto siamo intesi che è solo divertimento e nonostante qualche frase retorica di circostanza, sia Adele, sia Brigitta, sia Caterina sanno bene che tutto finirà lì. Senza responsabilità da sopportare che quanto a quelle ho già a casa moglie, figlio, cane e mutuo...Però resta che se tua moglie ti annoia (e ti annoia!) anche lei si annoia. A te manca qualcosa, non è più come i primi tempi. Ma anche a lei manca qualcosa e non è più come i primi tempi. Ora, a questo mancare qualcosa uno (tu) supplisce cercandosi divertimento da qualche parte. Vivendo situazioni nuove. Situazioni che non scegli (perché capitano). Insomma, non scegli tanto di tradire quanto di non impegnarti nel matrimonio. Te lo tieni così come sta, contando sul fatto che A, B, C, e magari anche D di Daria prima o poi cadano nelle tue grinfie. E la sera baci tua moglie e pensi a loro ridndo otto i baffi alle tue furbizie. Ma lasci la situazione come sta: vivi in un limbo. Hai rinunciato ad esser felice con la donna che hai sposato. Accetto, la sopporti, che tutto tiri avanti così.
Esagero? Pensiamo a lei, tua moglie. Poiché è sempre "stanca" tu pensi, ovviamente, che il sesso non le interessi. Che sia appagata dal matrimonio e dai figli, che ha già quel che le serve e che il suo, a volte, fare la vittima (e lo fa!), sia soprattutto un modo per richiamare l'attenzione (e te la cavi con una cena fuori o un gioiellino). Insomma: ha tutto quel che le serve per esser felice, no? E invece lei non è felice. Le mancano i vostri "primi giorni", l'intensità del rapporto. Le manca il sesso (tu credi che il guardare i sederi di A, B e C sia una prerogativa solo tua ma saresti molto ingenuo a ritenere che lei non faccia fantasie con S-Stefano, T-Taddeo e (aitè) anche con U-Ulamba che è dotatissimo. Così lei sta zitta e fa finta che tutto va bene, salvo romperti le scatole, e tu stai zitto e fai finta che tutto va bene, salvo fare fantasie su A, B, C. Dici che le tue non sono solo fantasie? Daccordo, mi rallegro con te. Augurandoti, però, che le sue restino solo fantasie. Augurio che però, statisticamente, ha grossi limiiti.
Insomma: hai solo questo matrimonio, se non ti ci impegni tu, chi deve impegnarsi? Preferisci A, B e C? Forse le preferirei anche io, per carità. Ma sapendo che sto facendo una scelta. E più il tempo passa, meno possibilità di scelta restano. A, B e C, non sono una scelta: quelle capitano. Anzi: si potrebbe dire che _ti_ scelgono. Ma non importa questo. Quello che importa è che tu fai una scelta ogni volta che sei con loro: la scelta di non esser con tua moglie. 
Dirai forse: "Chissene...". E ci può stare, per carità. Certo però che se poi capita Ulamba...hai voglia a dire "chissene"...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Questo 3d è troppo divertente, soprttutto per il tono che ha assunto. Mi ci butto anche io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cavolo finalmente qualcuno che la prende a ridere. Stragrazie per avere alleggerito.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Congeniale. Minchia come pesi le parole.:rotfl:
> E sul suo essere noiosettà non senti responsabilità?


Intendevo dire che sono io che non sono perfetto, e non mi ci sento di certo. Sul versante noia assolutamente no, anzi ti posso assicurare che io ce la metto tutta per ottenere il massimo del risultato.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (12 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è un ottimo atteggiamento almeno per come la vedo io. Però darsi del problema se poi alla fine non cambia molto che senso ha secondo te?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Mi sto evolvendo...cerco di capire


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi sto evolvendo...cerco di capire


ohmmmmmm[emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (12 Agosto 2016)

tullio ha detto:


> Questo 3d è troppo divertente, soprttutto per il tono che ha assunto. Mi ci butto anche io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoto tutto!
soprattutto la parte della moglie ...
e non è proprio un chissenefrega...ahahah...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> quoto tutto!
> soprattutto la parte della moglie ...
> e non è proprio un chissenefrega...ahahah...


Se il buon Ulamba riesce a scoparle il cervello, mi preoccupo se no vi giuro che è un sano chissenefrega

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se il buon Ulamba riesce a scoparle il cervello, mi preoccupo se no vi giuro che è un sano chissenefrega
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Guarda la tua storia mi piace ...mi fa sorridere ...vedo la mia situazione...
nei panni di tua moglie ...perché effettivamente sono un pó così...
cambiata si ..ma in funzione al rompicoione che non mi sono sposata ma è diventato...
pure perfettino come pari tu...pari eh!poi so che non è così ...
piaccione e supersimpa si...si ...per carità ...ma da sopportare alla lunga da coltellate nello stomaco...
 poi boh... continuo a leggere per cercare di capire il suo punto di vista...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Guarda la tua storia mi piace ...mi fa sorridere ...vedo la mia situazione...
> nei panni di tua moglie ...perché effettivamente sono un pó così...
> cambiata si ..ma in funzione al rompicoione che non mi sono sposata ma è diventato...
> pure perfettino come pari tu...pari eh!poi so che non è così ...
> ...


Io non sono perfettino nemmeno un po' anzi sono piuttosto zingaro, è solo che tanto Venere e Marte non si parlano e se si parlano non si capiscono

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non sono perfettino nemmeno un po' anzi sono piuttosto zingaro, è solo che tanto Venere e Marte non si parlano e se si parlano non si capiscono
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


è vero ...infatti ti leggo nella speranza di riuscire a capire qualcosa di mio marito 
della situazione in cui siamo ...
per cercare di correggere i miei errori,qualora ne avessi fatti...
o cercare una soluzione ...ma pare che per te l'unica soluzione sia "beccati ste corna Lady Dai"...
invece per dire (non so tua moglie ) io ho pensato più volte alla separazione ...
ancge perché credo intuisca la tua insoddisfazione sempre se tu bene o male approssimativamente gli e ne hai parlato ...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è vero ...infatti ti leggo nella speranza di riuscire a capire qualcosa di mio marito
> della situazione in cui siamo ...
> per cercare di correggere i miei errori,qualora ne avessi fatti...
> o cercare una soluzione ...ma pare che per te l'unica soluzione sia "beccati ste corna Lady Dai"...
> ...


Guarda non è quello in realtà io le uniche soluzioni che vedo sullo scenario sono tre. Ce lo scenario in cui io spiego a mia moglie che piuttosto che vivere la famiglia come la vive lei mi farei lobotomizzare col cucchiaino del gelato (quello per fare le palline, hai presente?) Per cui siccome sono un bastardo egoista me ne vado in cerca di avventure mentre lei sorregge tutto il mondo sulle sue spalle, e con tutta la dignità del mondo questo porterebbe comunque una separazione e a non vederla più. Col cavolo, perché a lei ci tengo. Non abbastanza da suicidarmi, ma ci tengo.
Soluzione 2, vado dal gelataio, mi faccio lobotomizzare, e passo i prossimi 10 anni della mia vita a canticchiare le canzoncine di Frozen credendoci pure, e fra 10 anni forse, e dico forse, inizierei a riprendermi la mia vita interpretando ciò che è un mio diritto come una concessione e magari dicendo pure grazie. Questo sempre che lei nel frattempo non abbia trovato qualcuno di più interessante rispetto a come sarei diventato (perché il tipo figo, sarcastico e stronzetto alla signora piace, non dimentichiamolo). Grazie anche no
Terza soluzione, cioè la situazione che vivo, la ricetta del nonno. La famiglia è la famiglia, qualunque casino si faccia si fa in contesti lontani anni luce dal nido, due cellulari, di cui uno resta rigorosamente spento e fuori casa, il cellulare spento, tolta la rubrica, viene resettato da qualunque foto, filmino, messaggino una volta al giorno tanto per stare tranquilli, le tromba amicizie stabili le monti con persone come te che hanno troppo da perdere per far saltare il banco, quelle di passaggio come alzano la testa vengono immediatamente invitate ad allontanarsi, non sto su Facebook, non sto su Twitter, o se ci sto ci sto con un nome falso e senza foto.
Basta pararsi il culo, tanto la gente è talmente pigra, che oltre a fare una ricerca seduta col  culo dietro al computer dopo un po' molla.

Intanto io aspetto che la moglie rinsavisca


Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda non è quello in realtà io le uniche soluzioni che vedo sullo scenario sono tre. Ce lo scenario in cui io spiego a mia moglie che piuttosto che vivere la famiglia come la vive lei mi farei lobotomizzare col cucchiaino del gelato (quello per fare le palline, hai presente?) Per cui siccome sono un bastardo egoista me ne vado in cerca di avventure mentre lei sorregge tutto il mondo sulle sue spalle, e con tutta la dignità del mondo questo porterebbe comunque una separazione e a non vederla più. Col cavolo, perché a lei ci tengo. Non abbastanza da suicidarmi, ma ci tengo.
> Soluzione 2, vado dal gelataio, mi faccio lobotomizzare, e passo i prossimi 10 anni della mia vita a canticchiare le canzoncine di Frozen credendoci pure, e fra 10 anni forse, e dico forse, inizierei a riprendermi la mia vita interpretando ciò che è un mio diritto come una concessione e magari dicendo pure grazie. Questo sempre che lei nel frattempo non abbia trovato qualcuno di più interessante rispetto a come sarei diventato (perché il tipo figo, sarcastico e stronzetto alla signora piace, non dimentichiamolo). Grazie anche no
> Terza soluzione, cioè la situazione che vivo, la ricetta del nonno. La famiglia è la famiglia, qualunque casino si faccia si fa in contesti lontani anni luce dal nido, due cellulari, di cui uno resta rigorosamente spento e fuori casa, il cellulare spento, tolta la rubrica, viene resettato da qualunque foto, filmino, messaggino una volta al giorno tanto per stare tranquilli, le tromba amicizie stabili le monti con persone come te che hanno troppo da perdere per far saltare il banco, quelle di passaggio come alzano la testa vengono immediatamente invitate ad allontanarsi, non sto su Facebook, non sto su Twitter, o se ci sto ci sto con un nome falso e senza foto.
> Basta pararsi il culo, tanto la gente è talmente pigra, che oltre a fare una ricerca seduta col  culo dietro al computer dopo un po' molla.
> ...


Mi hai fatto sorridere 
Certo che se la ricetta del nonno è valida da secoli e secoli... ha un suo perché.
Mi spieghi cosa intendi per rinsavisca? Scusa se magari l'hai già detto, ma non ce la faccio a leggere tutte queste pagine in una volta.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

*scusa l'attesa ma sto in vacanza!*



tullio ha detto:


> Questo 3d è troppo divertente, soprattutto per il tono che ha assunto. Mi ci butto anche io.


Scusa se ti ho fatto aspettare, ma mi pare di capire che qui i grafomani siano bene accetti, indipercui rispostona (cercherò anche di cazzeggiare il giusto)


tullio ha detto:


> Non hai la minima intenzione di vivere quel vissuto... ma allora che intenzione hai? Diciamo di divertirti un poco. Che male c'è? La vita è breve e un po' di divertimento che non fa male a nessuno ci può stare.


Fratello mio, la tua partenza maschia e virile purtroppo parte male, l’intenzione non è di divertirmi, quello già lo faccio. E lo faccio bene senza farmi beccare.


tullio ha detto:


> Vediamo di cosa è fatto questo vissuto indubbiamente, per ora, piacevole. Ti metti a cercare il punto A di Adele, e il punto B di Brigitta e anche il C di Caterina. Cosa è questo "fare"? Che cosa si fa quando si sta con una che non è la legittima? Be' si deve ammettere che si sta facendo una scelta. Insomma non capita a caso. D'altra parte non capita nemmeno che uno la mattina si alzi e dica: "oggi mi vado a scegliere A (o B o C...)". Quindi non scegli A (o B o C). Cosa scegli? varie possibilità: potremmo dire che _non scegli_ di accompagnare tuo figlio a calcio. Ma sarebbe un tiro sporco. "Ma come? vuoi farmi venire i sensi di colpa per i figli?". Del resto bisogna ammettere che in tutta la settimana lo hai accompagnato a due allenamenti e una partita: insomma, tutto si può dire meno che lo trascuri. Daccordo, lasciamo stare il figlio e il calcio.


Questo è abbastanza vero: nel grande mondo dei nostri egoismi ogni volta che decidi di vivere per te stesso stai, di fatto, decidendo di non trascorrere quello stesso tempo, con qualcun altro. Da questa base di partenza possiamo arrivare a dire tranquillamente che, se vai a farti una partita di calcetto con gli amici e stai fuori quattro ore, in quelle quattro ore avresti potuto sicuramente levare a tua moglie un tot di rotture di palle, e trovare finalmente il tempo per fare il cambio di stagione. Se partiamo dalla base di onestà intellettuale, depurando le cose dal senso di colpa, 4 ore passate a fare attività fisica sono 4 ore passate a fare attività fisica.
Il problema amico mio, nasce nel momento in cui tu smetti di andare a giocare a calcetto con gli amici perché altrimenti la signora ti rompe le palle perché per dedicare del tempo a te stesso, ne hai tolto alla famiglia. È un teorema che, se lo vai a depurare dalle connotazioni morali, crea tutta la frustrazione al mondo di cui abbiamo bisogno.
E quando sei frustrato stai a casa a palle all’aria sul divano, grugnisci a monosillabi, ci sei ma non ci sei. E i figli se ne accorgono. Pure le mogli, ma spesso fanno finta di niente.


tullio ha detto:


> Figlio a parte, è però evidente che _non scegli_ di stare con tua moglie. Questo lo devi ammettere. Bada che non è un appunto di carattere morale. Ti capisco: è una gran donna ma alla fine, dopo 5 o 10 o più anni di matrimonio... e poi magari chiacchiera sempre e non la reggo più, e si lamenta quasi che la famiglia pesasse solo sulle sue spalle e io non fossi mai stanco, e poi ha sempre sonno e sembra sempre che mi fa un favore e magari la devo pure pregare... mentre con A, B e C sono scintille. Mi sento gasato.


No no, non mi sento gasato, mi sento proprio a posto con me stesso. È un pelo diverso.


tullio ha detto:


> E' proprio forte e soprattutto siamo intesi che è solo divertimento e nonostante qualche frase retorica di circostanza, sia Adele, sia Brigitta, sia Caterina sanno bene che tutto finirà lì. Senza responsabilità da sopportare che quanto a quelle ho già a casa moglie, figlio, cane e mutuo...Però resta che se tua moglie ti annoia (e ti annoia!) anche lei si annoia.


Ecco  [MENTION=5459]tullio[/MENTION], qui sta proprio la differenza fra azione e frustrazione.
Famiglia, figlio, cane, mutuo, sono impegni, sono responsabilità, è tutta roba gestibilissima. Quello che non voglio gestire, quello che mi rifiuto categoricamente di gestire, è molto probabilmente anche quello che mi annoia, non è la parte manageriale, purché venga fatta col dovuto distacco.
Un sorriso di mia figlia è una cosa meravigliosa: pensare che una persona intelligente che non sia strafatta di ossitocina possa basare la sua percezione del mondo su quel singolo sorriso ignorando tutto il resto - e bada bene che sto usando volutamente la cosa più bella del mondo - è semplicemente un modo idiota, improduttivo, molto semplicemente generatore di frustrazioni, di vedere la vita e il mondo.
Adele, Brigitta, Caterina, sono lì per loro stesse, per puro egoismo per divertirci un po', esattamente come me, questo vuol dire in altri termini che stiamo lì per star bene senza per forza dover inquadrare le cose in un disegno generale, e senza per forza dover incastrare il nostro “qui ed ora”, con dinamiche sovraordinate a doverci stare a litigare il nostro spazio con l'onnipresente mondo della famiglia.
***
Lo so che è pesante, però seguimi perché questa non è filosofia, sono gran pompini a due per volta e incularella a go go, roba da uomini veri, mica sospiri profumi & balocchi
***


tullio ha detto:


> Però resta che se tua moglie ti annoia (e ti annoia!) anche lei si annoia.


Ma magari la signora se ne rendesse conto… questo aprirebbe una profonda crisi interiore (MAGARI!!!) e mi darebbe lo spazio per farle riconsiderare un sacco di cose.


tullio ha detto:


> A te manca qualcosa, non è più come i primi tempi. Ma anche a lei manca qualcosa e non è più come i primi tempi. Ora, a questo mancare qualcosa uno (tu) supplisce cercandosi divertimento da qualche parte. Vivendo situazioni nuove. Situazioni che non scegli (perché capitano). Insomma, non scegli tanto di tradire quanto di non impegnarti nel matrimonio. Te lo tieni così come sta, contando sul fatto che A, B, C, e magari anche D di Daria prima o poi cadano nelle tue grinfie. E la sera baci tua moglie e pensi a loro ridndo otto i baffi alle tue furbizie. Ma lasci la situazione come sta: vivi in un limbo.


Amico mio, se io fossi come tu mi descrivi altro che negrone, mi meriterei la morte ultima, ma non è così.
Il problema non è di impegnarsi nel matrimonio, il problema è tanto per cambiare il fatto che di quel matrimonio io ho il 50% delle azioni, per cui avrei tutto il diritto di decidere alla pari con mia moglie, da che parte farlo andare quel matrimonio.
Se me lo tengo così come sta, e dio solo sa quanto ci sto stretto, ripiegando su ABCD e se vuoi anche Z (devo trovare un'americana per coprire la H, adesso che mi ci fai pensare), è solo perché ho considerato ogni possibile scenario e facendolo saltare ritengo starei peggio.
La sera bacio mia moglie e cerco di farmela. E molto spesso, se riesco ad ignorare un numero sufficiente di suoi atteggiamenti smosciacazzi, da cercare ancora di farmela, è soltanto grazie al resto dell'alfabeto. Nonostante c'è da dire che la signora abbia ancora due chiappe di marmo e una pelle da sedicenne a 40 anni suonati
Anche la mattina cerco di farmela, prima che apra bocca però, altrimenti arriva il crollo.


tullio ha detto:


> Hai rinunciato ad esser felice con la donna che hai sposato.


Non ancora, tengo duro.


tullio ha detto:


> Esagero? Pensiamo a lei, tua moglie. Poiché è sempre "stanca" tu pensi, ovviamente, che il sesso non le interessi. Che sia appagata dal matrimonio e dai figli, che ha già quel che le serve e che il suo, a volte, fare la vittima (e lo fa!), sia soprattutto un modo per richiamare l'attenzione (e te la cavi con una cena fuori o un gioiellino). Insomma: ha tutto quel che le serve per esser felice, no? E invece lei non è felice.


Graziarcazzo™ che non è felice. E che non lo so? Solo che il genio del male é prigioniera di una gabbia che si è costruita con le mani sue e che difende con una fierezza che neanche una leonessa che difende i cuccioli. Ti posso assicurare che la signora ha tutte le attenzioni del mondo, incluso un marito estremamente disponibile. Tant'è che le rare volte in cui riesco a farla mollare per tre o quattro giorni la bambina ai nonni, e ci prendiamo un po' di tempo per lui, dopo un giorno di decompressione, sembra quasi che rinsavisca, solo che purtroppo io sono un maschietto con tutti gli ormoni al posto loro, e non è che con tre weekend e un anno di pippe, mi senta a posto con me stesso.


tullio ha detto:


> Le mancano i vostri "primi giorni", l'intensità del rapporto. Le manca il sesso (tu credi che il guardare i sederi di A, B e C sia una prerogativa solo tua ma saresti molto ingenuo a ritenere che lei non faccia fantasie con S-Stefano, T-Taddeo e (aitè) anche con U-Ulamba che è dotatissimo. Così lei sta zitta e fa finta che tutto va bene, salvo romperti le scatole, e tu stai zitto e fai finta che tutto va bene, salvo fare fantasie su A, B, C. Dici che le tue non sono solo fantasie? Daccordo, mi rallegro con te. Augurandoti, però, che le sue restino solo fantasie. Augurio che però, statisticamente, ha grossi limiiti.
> Insomma: hai solo questo matrimonio, se non ti ci impegni tu, chi deve impegnarsi? Preferisci A, B e C? Forse le preferirei anche io, per carità. Ma sapendo che sto facendo una scelta. E più il tempo passa, meno possibilità di scelta restano. A, B e C, non sono una scelta: quelle capitano. Anzi: si potrebbe dire che _ti_ scelgono. Ma non importa questo. Quello che importa è che tu fai una scelta ogni volta che sei con loro: la scelta di non esser con tua moglie.
> Dirai forse: "Chissene...". E ci può stare, per carità. Certo però che se poi capita Ulamba...hai voglia a dire "chissene"...


Fraté mammmagari! Le fantasie sarebbero un bel segnale di ripresa delle facoltà mentali. Il bello di essere maschi è che tutto lo risolvi a cazzarella. Arriva Ulamba? Lotterei all'ultimo centimetro. Contro la famigghia (di cui faccio parte) che armi ho?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda non è quello in realtà io le uniche soluzioni che vedo sullo scenario sono tre. Ce lo scenario in cui io spiego a mia moglie che piuttosto che vivere la famiglia come la vive lei mi farei lobotomizzare col cucchiaino del gelato (quello per fare le palline, hai presente?) Per cui siccome sono un bastardo egoista me ne vado in cerca di avventure mentre lei sorregge tutto il mondo sulle sue spalle, e con tutta la dignità del mondo questo porterebbe comunque una separazione e a non vederla più. Col cavolo, perché a lei ci tengo. Non abbastanza da suicidarmi, ma ci tengo.
> Soluzione 2, vado dal gelataio, mi faccio lobotomizzare, e passo i prossimi 10 anni della mia vita a canticchiare le canzoncine di Frozen credendoci pure, e fra 10 anni forse, e dico forse, inizierei a riprendermi la mia vita interpretando ciò che è un mio diritto come una concessione e magari dicendo pure grazie. Questo sempre che lei nel frattempo non abbia trovato qualcuno di più interessante rispetto a come sarei diventato (perché il tipo figo, sarcastico e stronzetto alla signora piace, non dimentichiamolo). Grazie anche no
> Terza soluzione, cioè la situazione che vivo, la ricetta del nonno. La famiglia è la famiglia, qualunque casino si faccia si fa in contesti lontani anni luce dal nido, due cellulari, di cui uno resta rigorosamente spento e fuori casa, il cellulare spento, tolta la rubrica, viene resettato da qualunque foto, filmino, messaggino una volta al giorno tanto per stare tranquilli, le tromba amicizie stabili le monti con persone come te che hanno troppo da perdere per far saltare il banco, quelle di passaggio come alzano la testa vengono immediatamente invitate ad allontanarsi, non sto su Facebook, non sto su Twitter, o se ci sto ci sto con un nome falso e senza foto.
> Basta pararsi il culo, tanto la gente è talmente pigra, che oltre a fare una ricerca seduta col  culo dietro al computer dopo un po' molla.
> ...


cosa intendi con :
quelle come te che hanno troppo da perdere per far saltare il banco ?


molte grazie per le dritte sul manuale del perfetto traditore ...
ma tesoroquelle modalità son cambiate
ops dimenticavo segui le regole del nonno


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto sorridere
> Certo che se la ricetta del nonno è valida da secoli e secoli... ha un suo perché.
> Mi spieghi cosa intendi per rinsavisca? Scusa se magari l'hai già detto, ma non ce la faccio a leggere tutte queste pagine in una volta.


Tanto per cominciare quello che io voglio, ma che molto probabilmente non riuscirò almeno a breve ad ottenere da lei, e che lei capisca che la famiglia sta distruggendo la coppia.
 vorrei che capisce che le due entità non sono conciliabili, e che ogni tanto la famiglia va semplicemente messa da parte in favore della coppia, perché una s****** grandiosa a 40 anni non te la fai con una che canta le canzoncine di Frozen.
Tanto per cominciare

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cosa intendi con :
> quelle come te che hanno troppo da perdere per far saltare il banco ?
> 
> 
> ...


Semplicemente le persone come me, cioè quelle che hanno ben chiare le proprie priorità. Se vedo una testa matta alla ricerca solo di qualcuno a cui appoggiarsi, la evito come la peste.
Certo che i tempi sono cambiati, secondo te perché avrei due cellulari?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Semplicemente le persone come me, cioè quelle che hanno ben chiare le proprie priorità. Se vedo una testa matta alla ricerca solo di qualcuno a cui appoggiarsi, la evito come la peste.
> Certo che i tempi sono cambiati, secondo te perché avrei due cellulari?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


non so...per far ridere?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non so...per far ridere?


scusa ma non ho capito se stai cazzeggiando o vuoi una risposta seria (colpa delle faccine, credo)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho capito se stai cazzeggiando o vuoi una risposta seria (colpa delle faccine, credo)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


la mia era una risposta alla tua domanda si era un cazzeggio...non aveva bisogno di risposta...
anche perché ,seriamente detto,uno che mi dovesse dire che ha un cell segreto mi fa ridere e sfido che ritieni tua moglie 
avanti anni luce (se ho letto bene)rispetto a quelle su cui permetti gentilmente di fare un giro...
poi bhó ripeto ti leggo perché mi fai ridere e non è che lo prendo così seriamente...sbaglio sicuramente...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> la mia era una risposta alla tua domanda si era un cazzeggio...non aveva bisogno di risposta...
> anche perché ,seriamente detto,uno che mi dovesse dire che ha un cell segreto mi fa ridere e sfido che ritieni tua moglie
> avanti anni luce (se ho letto bene)rispetto a quelle su cui permetti gentilmente di fare un giro...
> poi bhó ripeto ti leggo perché mi fai ridere e non è che lo prendo così seriamente...sbaglio sicuramente...


No, seriamente non avevo capito per via della faccina. Pensavo fosse un cazzeggio ma mi stavo chiedendo. Scusa sono nuovo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se il buon Ulamba riesce a scoparle il cervello, mi preoccupo se no vi giuro che è un sano chissenefrega
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Cosa succederebbe se scoprissi che tua moglie ti tradisce?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cosa succederebbe se scoprissi che tua moglie ti tradisce?


E che ne so?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2016)

Ma il tuo avatar è una papera sadomaso?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma il tuo avatar è una papera sadomaso?


http://www.bigteazetoys.com/project/i-rub-my-duckie/
Venghino signori venghino

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2016)

Poverina


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Poverina


Chi?


----------



## bettypage (13 Agosto 2016)

Ma hai cominciato a tradirla  post infante o post matrimonio?
E poi ho una curiosità, se vuoi rispondere, ma dove attingi per acchiappare le altre?


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Se fossi tua moglie non vorrei sapere la verità. Se un uomo continua ad essere premuroso, gentile, affettuoso e quant'altro per me può scoparsi chi vuole e quando vuole, l'importante è che non faccia mancare nulla a me e che io non noti differenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se fossi tua moglie non vorrei sapere la verità. Se un uomo continua ad essere premuroso, gentile, affettuoso e quant'altro per me può scoparsi chi vuole e quando vuole, l'importante è che non faccia mancare nulla a me e che io non noti differenza.


Benvenuta nel club del male
[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club del male
> [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ti avevo detto che sono tua sorella:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se fossi tua moglie non vorrei sapere la verità. Se un uomo continua ad essere premuroso, gentile, affettuoso e quant'altro per me può scoparsi chi vuole e quando vuole, l'importante è che non faccia mancare nulla a me e che io non noti differenza.


:quoto:


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> :quoto:


Alcuni uomini quando si sentono in colpa danno il meglio di loro stessi!:up:


----------



## drusilla (13 Agosto 2016)

Cazzenger anche io quoto!


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Alcuni uomini quando si sentono in colpa danno il meglio di loro stessi!:up:


Oppure molto più semplicemente, farsi l'antipasto fuori casa ti permette di apprezzare meglio e di più la cucina casalinga.
Anche perché molto spesso, se non ti facessi antipasto fuori casa, la cucina casalinga risulterebbe piuttosto indigesta

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che sono tua sorella:rotfl:


La battuta sul club del male è nata altrove

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oppure molto più semplicemente, farsi l'antipasto fuori casa ti permette di apprezzare meglio e di più la cucina casalinga.
> Anche perché molto spesso, se non ti facessi antipasto fuori casa, la cucina casalinga risulterebbe piuttosto indigesta
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma se dici sempre di avere una moglie superstrafiga....perchè dovrebbe esserti indigesta?:rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La battuta sul club del male è nata altrove
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non me ne sono accorta..


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma se dici sempre di avere una moglie superstrafiga....perchè dovrebbe esserti indigesta?:rotfl:





Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sera bacio mia moglie e cerco di farmela. E molto spesso, se riesco ad ignorare un numero sufficiente di suoi atteggiamenti smosciacazzi, da cercare ancora di farmela, è soltanto grazie al resto dell'alfabeto.


Per leggerti tutto segui link
Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non me ne sono accorta..


http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?p=1738213

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E poi ho una curiosità, se vuoi rispondere, ma dove attingi per acchiappare le altre?


Ringrazio per la domanda anche a nome di Perplesso il quale non può intervenire per questioni ben note.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma hai cominciato a tradirla  post infante o post matrimonio?
> E poi ho una curiosità, se vuoi rispondere, ma dove attingi per acchiappare le altre?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la domanda anche a nome di Perplesso il quale non può intervenire per questioni ben note.


Presidé adesso da quello che ho letto ti diranno che sei il portavoce dell'admin...
stralol...
Comunque la risposta è tutta qui
http://www.macchianera.net/2005/05/13/il-grande-troiaio/
Post epico che non ho scritto io, ma non sai quanto vorrei averlo fatto


----------



## Horny (13 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma hai cominciato a tradirla  post infante o post matrimonio?
> E poi ho una curiosità, se vuoi rispondere, ma dove attingi per acchiappare le altre?


Ma è un seriale ????
Nel caso, non capisco le vostre amanti, nulla di meno sexy dell'assenza di selettività, per me.


----------



## Horny (13 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la domanda anche a nome di Perplesso il quale non può intervenire per questioni ben note.


Ricomparso? Whyever?????


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma è un seriale ????
> Nel caso, non capisco le vostre amanti, nulla di meno sexy dell'assenza di selettività, per me.


leggi e capirai. Sul discorso della selettività potremmo starci settimane, mesi, anni. Ognuno di noi è selettivo in merito a ciò che ci colpisce e ciò che cerchiamo. E mettici pure il fattore età. Più gli anni passano, più hai ben chiaro cosa ti piace. Non si tratta di non essere selettivi, si tratta di riconoscere - ad esempio - una divorziata di fresco in cerca di puntello economico dopo tre parole, invece che dopo averle dedicato due mesi di tira e molla.
Se a quarant'anni suonati ancora non sai che cosa cerchi in qualcuno del sesso opposto, ti perdono se hai avuto poche esperienze, altrimenti lascia perdere, mettiti le mani in saccoccia, e vai a escort che è meglio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque la risposta è tutta qui
> http://www.macchianera.net/2005/05/13/il-grande-troiaio/
> Post epico che non ho scritto io, ma non sai quanto vorrei averlo fatto


Epico davvero e quanta verità in quel dialogo 




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare quello che io voglio, ma che molto probabilmente non riuscirò almeno a breve ad ottenere da lei, e che lei capisca che la famiglia sta distruggendo la coppia.
> vorrei che capisce che le due entità non sono conciliabili, e che ogni tanto la famiglia va semplicemente messa da parte in favore della coppia, perché una s****** grandiosa a 40 anni non te la fai con una che canta le canzoncine di Frozen.
> Tanto per cominciare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


La famiglia (cmq i figli) modifica sempre la coppia... a volte verso la stessa direzione, il più delle volte no.
Guarda che ci sono molte donne che la mettono da parte a favore delle proprie esigenze che non sono sempre quelle di coppia, perché è naturale che il nuovo attizza di più, che sia un corpo, una testa o esperienza trasgressiva ecc... ed allora avresti altri argomenti per lamentarti te lo assicuro. Chi è felice è pazzo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Epico davvero e quanta verità in quel dialogo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo, giustissimo tranne che per un particolare. Sono perfettamente consapevole che mia moglie sia meglio del 98% delle donne su questa terra, sono perfettamente consapevole che, anche grazie a me e non solo grazie a mia moglie la vita che vivo sia piuttosto invidiabile, ma chissenefrega.
Voglio la favola.
Me la merito.
E anche se non me la meritassi, la voglio lo stesso

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> certo, giustissimo tranne che per un particolare. Sono perfettamente consapevole che mia moglie sia meglio del 98% delle donne su questa terra, sono perfettamente consapevole che, anche grazie a me e non solo grazie a mia moglie la vita che vivo sia piuttosto invidiabile, ma chissenefrega.
> Voglio la favola.
> Me la merito.
> E anche se non me la meritassi, la voglio lo stesso
> ...


pappappero pappappá

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> pappappero pappappá
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


I tuoi difetti sono perfetti e garantiti!

zin zin!


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> I tuoi difetti sono perfetti e garantiti!
> 
> zin zin!


naaahhh. non esageriamo. solo egoismo imperante e senza rimorsi. così la gang dei cornuti si incazza meglio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> certo, giustissimo tranne che per un particolare. Sono perfettamente consapevole che mia moglie sia meglio del 98% delle donne su questa terra, sono perfettamente consapevole che, anche grazie a me e non solo grazie a mia moglie la vita che vivo sia piuttosto invidiabile, ma chissenefrega.
> Voglio la favola.
> Me la merito.
> E anche se non me la meritassi, la voglio lo stesso
> ...


Io non ho mai provato hurrà ....... 

Edit: :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> leggi e capirai. Sul discorso della selettività potremmo starci settimane, mesi, anni. Ognuno di noi è selettivo in merito a ciò che ci colpisce e ciò che cerchiamo. E mettici pure il fattore età. Più gli anni passano, più hai ben chiaro cosa ti piace. Non si tratta di non essere selettivi, si tratta di riconoscere - ad esempio - una divorziata di fresco in cerca di puntello economico dopo tre parole, invece che dopo averle dedicato due mesi di tira e molla.
> Se a quarant'anni suonati ancora non sai che cosa cerchi in qualcuno del sesso opposto, ti perdono se hai avuto poche esperienze, altrimenti lascia perdere, mettiti le mani in saccoccia, e vai a escort che è meglio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quotone


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io non ho mai provato hurrà .......
> 
> Edit: :mexican:









Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> naaahhh. non esageriamo. solo egoismo imperante e senza rimorsi. così la gang dei cornuti si incazza meglio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Questo è un commento di una stupidità veramente assoluta.A volte scrivi cose intelligenti ma le vanifichi come il peggior allocco.Peccato.
Non che io abbia il cruccio delle mie corna anzi,ci scherzo parecchio ma ci sono altre persone che hanno visto il peggio grazie alla leggerezza di qualcuno,persone a cui è saltato in aria il banco.
Più scrivi e più si dipana la questione .Tua moglie è una primipara attempata ,forse non la recuperi.Conosco il tipo.All'asilo e a scuola sentire parlare quelle come tua moglie mi facevano alzare il livello di prolattina e il mio cervello via via si atrofizzava.Sempre  avuto la ferrea convinzione che il figli fatti in tarda età fanno rincretinire pressoché a vita.Tipo ciò che si assiste nei nonni.Arrivi a farli ad un'età  in cui hai già provato quasi tutto quindi "dopo" hai pochi stimoli che ti possono aiutare a tirarti fuori .Se sei più giovane in un relativamente breve lasso di tempo gli ormoni riprendono a chiamare a gran voce,sei meno ansioso sul discorso pappa,cacca,nanna e lasciarli qualche ora non ti sembra vilipendio alla maternità.Inoltre le energie difficilmente ti abbandonano del tutto.Credo di avere pressappoco la vostra età ma i figli sono diciottenni e sono tre ,una bella differenza.
Tu sei importante per lei perché fai parte del mazzo (famiglia) ma preso da solo ti da il valore del 2 a poker e sessualmente non sei più totalmente stimolante perché appunto ti vede "papà" è tutto le ispiri tranne che l'immagine lurida.(parole di un'amica che non è frigida ma così descrive il marito dopo la figliolanza avuta a 38 anni)
Lei si sente al 99% mamma e tu sei visto come il papà .Stop.
A me ha sempre fatto venire l'orticaria sentire donne chiamare papà il compagno o uomini chiamare mamma la compagna:facepalm:,in gravidanza avevo gli ormoni di Moana Pozzi e a 10/15 giorni dal parto ho ricominciato le danze con grande soddisfazione (ma sono cornuta ugualmente)

Altra cosa,sei molto attento a coprire ogni traccia,può andarti sicuramente sempre bene ma il problema potrebbe essere la controparte non così attenta o se preferisci,furba.Quando poi si gioca con persone insoddisfatte ,far saltare il banco potrebbe essere la variante che salta in testa all'altra.Se sei così fantastico potrebbe anche saltare fuori l' infatuazione e li,con una donna son davvero piselli amari.E se viene scoperta o vuota il sacco per mandare all'aria tutto,il tuo nome viene fuori.Non essere così sicuro del tuo metro di valutazione dell'altro (ti sei già sbagliato di grosso una volta) sul futuro è impossibile mettere ipoteche e il tuo matrimonio ne è la prova.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Questo è un commento di una stupidità veramente assoluta.A volte scrivi cose intelligenti ma le vanifichi come il peggior allocco.Peccato.
> Non che io abbia il cruccio delle mie corna anzi,ci scherzo parecchio ma ci sono altre persone che hanno visto il peggio grazie alla leggerezza di qualcuno,persone a cui è saltato in aria il banco.
> Più scrivi e più si dipana la questione .Tua moglie è una primipara attempata ,forse non la recuperi.Conosco il tipo.All'asilo e a scuola sentire parlare quelle come tua moglie mi facevano alzare il livello di prolattina e il mio cervello via via si atrofizzava.Sempre  avuto la ferrea convinzione che il figli fatti in tarda età fanno rincretinire pressoché a vita.Tipo ciò che si assiste nei nonni.Arrivi a farli ad un'età  in cui hai già provato quasi tutto quindi "dopo" hai pochi stimoli che ti possono aiutare a tirarti fuori .Se sei più giovane in un relativamente breve lasso di tempo gli ormoni riprendono a chiamare a gran voce,sei meno ansioso sul discorso pappa,cacca,nanna e lasciarli qualche ora non ti sembra vilipendio alla maternità.Inoltre le energie difficilmente ti abbandonano del tutto.
> Tu sei importante per lei perché fai parte del mazzo (famiglia) ma preso da solo ti da il valore del 2 a poker e sessualmente non sei più totalmente stimolante perché appunto ti vede "papà" è tutto le ispiri tranne che l'immagine lurida.(parole di un'amica che non è frigida ma così descrive il marito dopo la figliolanza avuta a 38 anni)
> ...


Ma che stavi in agguato? Ma possibile che dopo 5 giorni 5 che rompo le palle a tutti con sermoni di una pagina e mezza, come mi metto a cazzeggiare, grazie anche all'intervento di gente come Tullio che ha fortemente sdrammatizzato la questione, arrivi e mi fai la morale?
Comunque ti rispondo con calma domani che stasera ho da fare.
Mi raccomando le pasticche per la pressione che sennò ti agiti.
Baci e abbracci

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che stavi in agguato? Ma possibile che dopo 5 giorni 5 che rompo le palle a tutti con sermoni di una pagina e mezza, come mi metto a cazzeggiare, grazie anche all'intervento di gente come Tullio che ha fortemente sdrammatizzato la questione, arrivi e mi fai la morale?
> Comunque ti rispondo con calma domani che stasera ho da fare.
> Mi raccomando le pasticche per la pressione che sennò ti agiti.
> Baci e abbracci
> ...


Ma tu stai fuori...io agitata per cose che agitano te.Scusa ma ,manco per niente 
Al massimo devo prendere magnesio per farla alzare la pressione perché nemmeno tu me l'hai smossa.
Visto che scrivo tutti i giorni le tue ipotesi di agguato sono ridicole.
Sdrammatizzare è un conto,prendere per i fondelli in un forum di "cornuti" facendoti bello perché sì sei il figo che le corna le mette  è a dir poco infantile.Poi figurati se piace a te ,piace pure a me ma non ce la fai a farmi agitare.:up:


----------



## mistral (13 Agosto 2016)

Ps.Non tutti hanno avuto tempo e voglia di leggere i tuoi sermoni,magari la frase che hanno letto è proprio quella ,piuttosto infelice.


----------



## ologramma (13 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu stai fuori...io agitata per cose che agitano te.Scusa ma ,manco per niente
> Al massimo devo prendere magnesio per farla alzare la pressione perché nemmeno tu me l'hai smossa.
> Visto che scrivo tutti i giorni le tue ipotesi di agguato sono ridicole.
> Sdrammatizzare è un conto,prendere per i fondelli in un forum di "cornuti" facendoti bello perché sì sei il figo che le corna le mette  è a dir poco infantile.Poi figurati se piace a te ,piace pure a me ma non ce la fai a farmi agitare.:up:


mistral mi ricorda il mistrà che si mette nel caffè, il forum non è fatto sono di cornuti ma anche di chi le ha messe , quindi il titolo comprende tutti  e non si prende nessuno per i fondelli quindi lui si è un po spaccone ma non biasimiamolo possiamo criticarlo ma bisogna capire che qui ci sono tanti/e dei diversi schieramenti


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ps.Non tutti hanno avuto tempo e voglia di leggere i tuoi sermoni,magari la frase che hanno letto è proprio quella ,piuttosto infelice.


si vabbè ok. tutto quello che vuoi, davvero. Ti continuo a dire che non è una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Comunque scusa, ti sembro uno di quelli che si preoccupano della sensibilità altrui?


mistral ha detto:


> Ma tu stai fuori...io agitata per cose che agitano te.Scusa ma ,manco per niente
> Al massimo devo prendere magnesio per farla alzare la pressione perché nemmeno tu me l'hai smossa.
> Visto che scrivo tutti i giorni le tue ipotesi di agguato sono ridicole.
> Sdrammatizzare è un conto,prendere per i fondelli in un forum di "cornuti" facendoti bello perché sì sei il figo che le corna le mette  è a dir poco infantile.Poi figurati se piace a te ,piace pure a me ma non ce la fai a farmi agitare.:up:



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mistral mi ricorda il mistrà che si mette nel caffè, il forum non è fatto sono di cornuti ma anche di chi le ha messe , quindi il titolo comprende tutti  e non si prende nessuno per i fondelli quindi lui si è un po spaccone ma non biasimiamolo possiamo criticarlo ma bisogna capire che qui ci sono tanti/e dei diversi schieramenti


Grazie mille, ma non è un problema di tifo. È semplicemente il fatto che finché ognuno si difende per conto suo va bene, ma se cominciamo anche a fare gli avvocati delle cause perse ci facciamo male. a Mistral danno fastidio le mie bordate contro i cornuti? benissimo lo dicesse chiaramente per sé e non conto terzi. L'atteggiamento da maestrina è totalmente insopportabile. Per montare in cattedra con me e sui cazzi miei, bisogna avere le spalle larghe, lo ho scritto in lungo e in largo. Non mi frega niente se un tradito ritiene di essere moralmente superiore di per sè a un traditore. Dato che rigetto in toto questa impostazione, se vogliamo parlare di singole storie e posso dare una mano, pur con tutti i miei limiti cercherò di dare una mano. Se vogliamo cominciare a rompere le palle per la sensibilità generale del forum, tanto vale cominciare a bannare la gente sulla base dell'appartenenza alla squadra di calcio del cuore
oltretutto stavo scherzando.
e che due palle però


----------



## ologramma (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie mille, ma non è un problema di tifo. È semplicemente il fatto che finché ognuno si difende per conto suo va bene, ma se cominciamo anche a fare gli avvocati delle cause perse ci facciamo male. a Mistral danno fastidio le mie bordate contro i cornuti, benissimo lo dicesse chiaramente per se e non conto terzi. L'atteggiamento da maestrina è totalmente insopportabile. Per montare in cattedra come bisogna avere le spalle larghe, lo ho scritto in lungo e in largo. Non mi frega niente se un tradito ritiene di essere moralmente superiore di per sè ha un traditore. Dato che rigetto in toto questa impostazione, se vogliamo parlare di singole storie e posso dare una mano, pur con tutti i miei limiti cercherò di dare una mano. Se vogliamo cominciare a rompere le palle per la sensibilità generale del forum, tanto vale cominciare a bannare la gente sulla base dell'appartenenza alla squadra di calcio del cuore
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


non era mica tifo volevo solo precisare che il sito è aperto a tutte e due le parti , poi ci si confronta no ncon la prosopopea di stare dalla parte del giusto qui ci sono passati nick(persone)con storie brutte e quindi ci si rispetta  e ci si confronta e forse sì fanno male le bordate verso chi è stato tradito perchè  loro soffrono quindi perchè biasimare il loro disagio


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non era mica tifo volevo solo precisare che il sito è aperto a tutte e due le parti , poi ci si confronta no ncon la prosopopea di stare dalla parte del giusto qui ci sono passati nick(persone)con storie brutte e quindi ci si rispetta  e ci si confronta e forse sì fanno male le bordate verso chi è stato tradito perchè  loro soffrono quindi perchè biasimare il loro disagio


Io non biasimo il disagio dei singoli, mai. È questa specie di spalleggiamento di categoria che mi diverte non poco prendere in giro

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ologramma (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non biasimo il disagio dei singoli, mai. È questa specie di spalleggiamento di categoria che mi diverte non poco prendere in giro
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


non lo biasimi ma poi dici che quelli che sono stati traditi di coalizzano per risponderti allora ti divertono?
NOn capisco molto la sottigliezza ma non l'approvo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non lo biasimi ma poi dici che quelli che sono stati traditi di coalizzano per risponderti allora ti divertono?
> NOn capisco molto la sottigliezza ma non l'approvo


Guarda il concetto è molto semplice. E non è nemmeno una sottigliezza. Se qualcuno viene qui e inizia a scrivere della propria storia di corna date o ricevute, di come si sente, io gli fornisco un punto di vista assolutamente sincero anche se può essere duro. Faccio l'esempio di sfinito, a cui ho detto senza tanti complimenti che secondo me sarebbe stato giusto che lui prendesse in considerazione il fatto che la moglie l'ha scaricato perché ha trovato uno meglio di lui. Ci siamo scambiati un paio di battute, io gli ho detto come la pensavo, e lui ha detto a me come la pensava lui. Senza doppiezza.
Quando vuoi all'interno del mio thread dove io comincio a cazzeggiare dopo 5 giorni in cui credo di aver reso sufficientemente palese il mio pensiero sotto ogni sfaccettatura e vengo attaccato perché ciò che scrivo potrebbe astrattamente offendere la mentalità della gang dei cornuti, che io chiamo gang proprio perché secondo me fanno comunella per sorreggersi a vicenda, rispondo ridendo.
Oltretutto non mi piace assolutamente lo spirito del dover dare lezioni. Io dico quel cavolo che voglio, del rispetto del regolamento del forum, e se qualcuno si sente offeso in primis in qualità di rappresentante sindacale della gang dei cornuti, basta scrivere io, Mario, Giovanni, Antonio e Luigi abbiamo deciso che ci stai sulle palle perché tratti male la categoria.
Ma mettendoci la faccia, altrimenti sei un fariseo.
Tutto qui. Penso che basti andarsi a leggere le paginate che ho scritto in lungo e in largo, per capire con la penso
buonanotte 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda il concetto è molto semplice. E non è nemmeno una sottigliezza. Se qualcuno viene qui e inizia a scrivere della propria storia di corna date o ricevute, di come si sente, io gli fornisco un punto di vista assolutamente sincero anche se può essere duro. Faccio l'esempio di sfinito, a cui ho detto senza tanti complimenti che secondo me sarebbe stato giusto che lui prendesse in considerazione il fatto che la moglie l'ha scaricato perché ha trovato uno meglio di lui. Ci siamo scambiati un paio di battute, io gli ho detto come la pensavo, e lui ha detto a me come la pensava lui. Senza doppiezza.
> Quando vuoi all'interno del mio thread dove io comincio a cazzeggiare dopo 5 giorni in cui credo di aver reso sufficientemente palese il mio pensiero sotto ogni sfaccettatura e vengo attaccato perché ciò che scrivo potrebbe astrattamente offendere la mentalità della gang dei cornuti, che io chiamo gang proprio perché secondo me fanno comunella per sorreggersi a vicenda, rispondo ridendo.
> Oltretutto non mi piace assolutamente lo spirito del dover dare lezioni. Io dico quel cavolo che voglio, del rispetto del regolamento del forum, e se qualcuno si sente offeso in primis in qualità di rappresentante sindacale della gang dei cornuti, basta scrivere io, Mario, Giovanni, Antonio e Luigi abbiamo deciso che ci stai sulle palle perché tratti male la categoria.
> Ma mettendoci la faccia, altrimenti sei un fariseo.
> ...


Io ti trovo molto diretto e schietto.E offri degli spunti interessanti.La gang dei traditi però non esiste.O almeno non ha un pensiero unico ed omogeneo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ti trovo molto diretto e schietto.E offri degli spunti interessanti.La gang dei traditi però non esiste.O almeno non ha un pensiero unico ed omogeneo


certo che non esiste. è uscita un paio di giorni fa su un post. per me è la scusa per qualcuno per ergersi ad avvocato delle cause perse

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> certo che non esiste. è uscita un paio di giorni fa su un post. per me è la scusa per qualcuno per ergersi ad avvocato delle cause perse
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Sei di Vicenza?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei di Vicenza?


no, perché? 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no, perché?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Per il pizzicorio nelle risposte e gli attacchi ai cornuti, mi ricordi un tale di Vicenza.

Comunque, prima di scoprire le corna, tutti pensiamo di non averle. 
 Un po' come un tumore,  sappiamo che moltissimi si ammalano, ma ci sentiamo sani, prima.

Poi si supera,  e ci si ride pure sopra. Averle e scoprirle, rende egoisti piu' di chi ce le  ha regalate, e dopo si sta benissimo pur tenendoci il traditore. 

Conrraccambiando senza sensi di colpa, a volte.  

Non dare per scontato di non  ssere un cervo.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Averle e scoprirle, rende egoisti piu' di chi ce le  ha regalate


Basta saperlo e non giudicare a mo' di sindacalisti di categoria. Che poi si sa, i sindacalisti sono i primi che si vendono i colleghi



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non dare per scontato di non essere un cervo.


Puoi benissimo non credermi ma sono sufficientemente sicuro di me da non temere corna di testa. Per le altre, ritengo, sarei invitato alla festa


----------



## drusilla (13 Agosto 2016)

Primipara attempata presente. Ormoni a mille, con chi me li fa smuovere


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Primipara attempata presente. Ormoni a mille, con chi me li fa smuovere


[emoji146] [emoji146] [emoji146] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Basta saperlo e non giudicare a mo' di sindacalisti di categoria. Che poi si sa, i sindacalisti sono i primi che si vendono i colleghi
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Sinceramente per me puoi farti tutte le donne di VICENZA o di qualunque altro posto, poi che cosa si provi dopo 3 o 4  avventure non lo so, per come sono io il nulla.  Mi piace ancora mio marito piu' di tutti gli altri, nonostante i suoi inciampi,  i suoi attuali e seri problemi  di salute,  rispetto a chi e' molto piu' in forma e piu'   giovane. Giusto  un diversivo sapendo di tornare  'a casa'. Puro egoismo. Uno pero' e sempre quello.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sinceramente per me puoi farti tutte le donne di VICENZA o di qualunque altro posto, poi che cosa si provi dopo 3 o 4  avventure non lo so, per come sono io il nulla.  Mi piace ancora mio marito piu' di tutti gli altri, nonostante i suoi inciampi,  i suoi attuali e seri problemi  di salute,  rispetto a chi e' molto piu' in forma e piu'   giovane. Giusto  un diversivo sapendo di tornare  'a casa'. Puro egoismo. Uno pero' e sempre quello.


Non so perché insisti su Vicenza, ma ti assicuro che hai sbagliato persona. A parte quello il mio discorso è un bel po' più complesso. Se hai la pazienza di leggere trovi pezzetti sparsi su questo è su un altro paio di thread

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (13 Agosto 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la domanda anche a nome di Perplesso il quale non può intervenire per questioni ben note.


Cvd


----------



## bettypage (13 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Presidé adesso da quello che ho letto ti diranno che sei il portavoce dell'admin...
> stralol...
> Comunque la risposta è tutta qui
> http://www.macchianera.net/2005/05/13/il-grande-troiaio/
> Post epico che non ho scritto io, ma non sai quanto vorrei averlo fatto


Ndo cojo cojo nzomma


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ndo cojo cojo nzomma


L'autore è una garanzia.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ndo cojo cojo nzomma


a domanda: dove le peschi? risposta...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda il concetto è molto semplice. E non è nemmeno una sottigliezza. Se qualcuno viene qui e inizia a scrivere della propria storia di corna date o ricevute, di come si sente, io gli fornisco un punto di vista assolutamente sincero anche se può essere duro. Faccio l'esempio di sfinito, a cui ho detto senza tanti complimenti che secondo me sarebbe stato giusto che lui prendesse in considerazione il fatto che la moglie l'ha scaricato perché ha trovato uno meglio di lui. Ci siamo scambiati un paio di battute, io gli ho detto come la pensavo, e lui ha detto a me come la pensava lui. Senza doppiezza.
> Quando vuoi all'interno del mio thread dove io comincio a cazzeggiare dopo 5 giorni in cui credo di aver reso sufficientemente palese il mio pensiero sotto ogni sfaccettatura e vengo attaccato perché ciò che scrivo potrebbe astrattamente offendere la mentalità della gang dei cornuti, che io chiamo gang proprio perché secondo me fanno comunella per sorreggersi a vicenda, rispondo ridendo.
> Oltretutto non mi piace assolutamente lo spirito del dover dare lezioni. Io dico quel cavolo che voglio, del rispetto del regolamento del forum, e se qualcuno si sente offeso in primis in qualità di rappresentante sindacale della gang dei cornuti, basta scrivere io, Mario, Giovanni, Antonio e Luigi abbiamo deciso che ci stai sulle palle perché tratti male la categoria.
> Ma mettendoci la faccia, altrimenti sei un fariseo.
> ...


Anche se scrivessi che ti piace andare in una moschea a gridare che Allah è un pirla ti riterrei piuttosto idiota.
E non faccio parte della gang degli estremisti islamici.
Ma dubito che avresti quel coraggio.Eh..i leoni da tastiera....
Porta qui anche tua moglie così la iscriviamo alla gang come presidentessa:carneval:


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Primipara attempata presente. Ormoni a mille, con chi me li fa smuovere


Esattamente...con chi te li fa smuovere ma alcuni nun ja fanno a smuoverli.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

*se Gesù ha cacciato i Farisei dal tempio, figurati che ti può creare il sottoscritto*



mistral ha detto:


> Questo è un commento di una stupidità veramente assoluta. A volte scrivi cose intelligenti ma le vanifichi come il peggior allocco. Peccato.


Senti, dico davvero: io non so se fai la professoressa di liceo (secondo me da come scrivi e da come monti in cattedra, il tono è quello), ma non sei qui per dare lezioni. Sei qui come tutti per dire la tua, per cui iniziamo subito a definire il terreno di gioco: siamo uno contro uno. Non hai sulle spalle nessuno, per cui della sensibilità generale non occupartene che abbiamo admin e mods apposta, credo.


mistral ha detto:


> Non che io abbia il cruccio delle mie corna anzi, ci scherzo parecchio ma ci sono altre persone che hanno visto il peggio grazie alla leggerezza di qualcuno, persone a cui è saltato in aria il banco.


a maggior ragione mostra un mandato o parla per te. Chi ha qualcosa da dire sul fatto che offendo a loro sensibilità parlasse e mi troverà qui a ringraziarli per l’occasione di confronto


mistral ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una primipara attempata, forse non la recuperi. Conosco il tipo. All'asilo e a scuola sentire parlare quelle come tua moglie mi facevano alzare il livello di prolattina e il mio cervello via via si atrofizzava. Sempre avuto la ferrea convinzione che il figli fatti in tarda età fanno rincretinire pressoché a vita. Tipo ciò che si assiste nei nonni. Arrivi a farli ad un'età in cui hai già provato quasi tutto quindi "dopo" hai pochi stimoli che ti possono aiutare a tirarti fuori .Se sei più giovane in un relativamente breve lasso di tempo gli ormoni riprendono a chiamare a gran voce, sei meno ansioso sul discorso pappa, cacca, nanna e lasciarli qualche ora non ti sembra vilipendio alla maternità. Inoltre le energie difficilmente ti abbandonano del tutto.


Questo credo sia un problema di ambito sociale: ti laurei, avvii una professione, ti stabilizzi e i figli li fai dopo i 30, quindi? Sei più stanco ma hai più soldi in tasca, quindi? Hai avuto un vissuto migliore di chi si è sposato giovane o peggiore? Dipende. Hai avuto esperienze che ti pesa lasciare alle spalle? Può essere. Le nostre storie sono diverse, come quelle di tutti.
Te prego arriva a una conclusione sennò pare un bollettino meteo


mistral ha detto:


> Credo di avere pressappoco la vostra età ma i figli sono diciottenni e sono tre ,una bella differenza.


Fosse così avresti cominciato a farli prima della maturità


mistral ha detto:


> Tu sei importante per lei perché fai parte del mazzo (famiglia) ma preso da solo ti da il valore del 2 a poker e sessualmente non sei più totalmente stimolante perché appunto ti vede "papà" è tutto le ispiri tranne che l'immagine lurida.(parole di un'amica che non è frigida ma così descrive il marito dopo la figliolanza avuta a 38 anni)


Potrebbe darsi, ma questo accade di solito se ti sposi giovane e figli subito. Noi di casini se ne è fatti assieme a sufficienza perché mia moglie possa magari avere solo quella lurida di immagine, e non è che mi posso mettere a fare il padre demmerda solo perché lei – nel caso in cui ci avessi preso – si è dimenticata che sono colui con cui ne ha fatte di ogni. Magari nel caso cercherebbe altrove.


mistral ha detto:


> A me ha sempre fatto venire l'orticaria sentire donne chiamare papà il compagno o uomini chiamare mamma la compagna, in gravidanza avevo gli ormoni di Moana Pozzi e a 10/15 giorni dal parto ho ricominciato le danze con grande soddisfazione (ma sono cornuta ugualmente)


Graziarcazzo™ eravate alle medie. Vorrei pure vedé.A vent’anni gli ormoni li vendi un tot al chilo. Famme capì: é stato quando hai finito gli ormoni e hai dovuto iniziare a sedurre col fascino, che tuo marito si è guardato in giro, o il motivo è stato altro?


mistral ha detto:


> Altra cosa, sei molto attento a coprire ogni traccia, può andarti sicuramente sempre bene ma il problema potrebbe essere la controparte non così attenta o se preferisci, furba. Quando poi si gioca con persone insoddisfatte, far saltare il banco potrebbe essere la variante che salta in testa all'altra. Se sei così fantastico potrebbe anche saltare fuori l' infatuazione e li, con una donna son davvero piselli amari. E se viene scoperta o vuota il sacco per mandare all'aria tutto, il tuo nome viene fuori.


Aridaje. Torquemada, non gufare che non funziona. Stai sbagliando di nuovo. Mi spiegheresti il senso di quest'affermazione? Se ti auguri che accada, sei una stronza. Se stai solo raccomandandomi di pararmi il culo grazie, già fatto e fatto bene.


mistral ha detto:


> Non essere così sicuro del tuo metro di valutazione dell'altro (ti sei già sbagliato di grosso una volta) sul futuro è impossibile mettere ipoteche e il tuo matrimonio ne è la prova.


Ma la prova de che? Mai messo ipoteche sul nulla, casomai è mia moglie che lo fa. Io proteggo ciò che ho al meglio che posso, e tanti saluti ai rosiconi.


mistral ha detto:


> prendere per i fondelli in un forum di "cornuti" facendoti bello perché sì sei il figo che le corna le mette è a dir poco infantile.


E io qua te volevo, perché qua esce il fariseo.
Io se cazzeggio, cazzeggio come accidenti mi pare. Quando scrivo un post serio, non faccio il figo, racconto la mia storia. Se presto attenzione a ciò che scrivo è perché mi piace che venga letto, e letto nel modo giusto. Se me ne fossi fottuto di chi mi legge, me ne sarei stato su facebook a condividere foto di gatti.
Sei te che pensi di sapere dove stanno la ragione e il torto cosmico perché hai le corna, e quindi te senti mejo di chi te le ha fatte.
Tuo marito ha scelto un’altra? Avrà avuto i suoi motivi. È tornato da te? Avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi. È la tua, la vostra vita e figurati chi mette bocca, ma sta cazzata del paladino della gangdeicornuti ™ io la lascerei definitivamente al palo. 


mistral ha detto:


> Anche se scrivessi che ti piace andare in una moschea a gridare che Allah è un pirla ti riterrei piuttosto idiota.


Mi piacerebbe; allah, gesù, yaweh, budda. Tutte facce della stessa piaga che piaga il mondo da sempre. La religione. Ma non mi conviene. Intanto ho verificato che nessuno dei miei dipendenti fosse un religioso osservante, e la segretaria non porta il velo (è iraniana), con buona pace del marito.


mistral ha detto:


> Ma dubito che avresti quel coraggio. Eh..i leoni da tastiera...


Esattamente. Su un forum chi ti aspettavi di trovare? Poi nel mondo siamo persone vere, e ognuno si muove come può.


mistral ha detto:


> Porta qui anche tua moglie così la iscriviamo alla gang come presidentessa


Mia moglie è troppoo figa per star qui. Dovrete accontentarvi di me.
Concludendo, bella mia, nella vita come in un posto virtuale ci vogliono le palle: vuoi il mio rispetto? Basta dire chiaramente che intendi dimostrare una tesi, cioè che in quanto traditore io non dovrei stare qui perché questo è il forum dei traditi (lo hai scritto te) e non un posto come sta scritto nel regolamento di cui si parla dei sentimenti in generale e del tradimento in particolare. Scrivi chiaramente che pensi che io dovrei starmi zitto perché, in quanto traditore, sono un bastardo a prescindere dalla mia storia, da ciò che provo, e da tutti i fatti che ho scritto qui perché sono falsi e tendenziosi. Ma basta con questi mezzucci, tipo tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano. Perché le persone false davvero sono quelle che non riescono a dire la verità nemmeno a loro stessi neppure dietro a un nickname.
Baci e abbracci


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Più scrivi e più si dipana la questione .Tua moglie è una primipara attempata ,forse non la recuperi.Conosco il tipo. All'asilo e a scuola sentire parlare quelle come tua moglie mi facevano alzare il livello di prolattina e il mio cervello via via si atrofizzava.Sempre  avuto la ferrea convinzione che il figli fatti in tarda età fanno rincretinire pressoché a vita.Tipo ciò che si assiste nei nonni.Arrivi a farli ad un'età  in cui hai già provato quasi tutto quindi "dopo" hai pochi stimoli che ti possono aiutare a tirarti fuori .Se sei più giovane in un relativamente breve lasso di tempo gli ormoni riprendono a chiamare a gran voce,sei meno ansioso sul discorso pappa,cacca,nanna e lasciarli qualche ora non ti sembra vilipendio alla maternità.Inoltre le energie difficilmente ti abbandonano del tutto.Credo di avere pressappoco la vostra età ma i figli sono diciottenni e sono tre ,una bella differenza.


Secondo me meglio essere primipara attempata e rincoglionirsi per i figli, tanto il più è già stato fatto, che non fare figli da giovanissimi e ritrovarsi da grandi ad avere rimpianti per non aver fatto ciò che andava fatto e avendo come memoria della  giovinezza solo pannolini e biberon...ogni cosa a suo tempo.
Se la moglie ha già deposto le armi, ed è liberissima di farlo, sarà altrettanto libero lui di cercare sfogo altrove


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Secondo me meglio essere primipara attempata e rincoglionirsi per i figli, tanto il più è già stato fatto, che non fare figli da giovanissimi e ritrovarsi da grandi ad avere rimpianti per non aver fatto ciò che andava fatto e avendo come memoria della  giovinezza solo pannolini e biberon...ogni cosa a suo tempo.
> Se la moglie ha già deposto le armi, ed è liberissima di farlo, sarà altrettanto libero lui di cercare sfogo altrove


straquoto 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Boh. Io credo che la moglie di Archie non abbia deposto le armi
 Lui ha detto che con la moglie lo fa, credo di aver capito che lo annoi a morte. Che abbia un po tendenze ossessive compulsive. A me veramente mi da la sensazione che sia lei che non sta bene nella coppia e si rifugi in queste cose da casalinga disperata. È una storia un po triste. Perchè anche lui si rifugia nelle sue scappatelle


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Boh. Io credo che la moglie di Archie non abbia deposto le armi
> Lui ha detto che con la moglie lo fa, credo di aver capito che lo annoi a morte. Che abbia un po tendenze ossessive compulsive. A me veramente mi da la sensazione che sia lei che non sta bene nella coppia e si rifugi in queste cose da casalinga disperata. È una storia un po triste. Perchè anche lui si rifugia nelle sue scappatelle


Io questa cosa l'ho messa in conto da subito. Forse perché è successo qualcosa di simile a me. Se la tua donna non ti cerca evidentemente è presa da altre cose o forse, semplicemente, non prova più passione per te e questo non significa di certo che non possa provarla per qualche altro soggetto


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Boh. Io credo che la moglie di Archie non abbia deposto le armi
> Lui ha detto che con la moglie lo fa, credo di aver capito che lo annoi a morte. Che abbia un po tendenze ossessive compulsive. A me veramente mi da la sensazione che sia lei che non sta bene nella coppia e si rifugi in queste cose da casalinga disperata. È una storia un po triste. Perchè anche lui si rifugia nelle sue scappatelle





Piperita ha detto:


> Io questa cosa l'ho messa in conto da subito. Forse perché è successa qualcosa di simile a me. Se la tua donna non ti cerca evidentemente è presa da altre cose o forse, semplicemente, non prova più passione per te e questo non significa di certo che non possa provarla per qualche altro soggetto


Mi piace da morire sta cosa da stadio che se io metto le corna alla signora è un rifugio, se lo facesse lei a me sarebbe un risveglio della passione.
Maschi contro femmine parte VII
:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puoi benissimo non credermi ma sono sufficientemente sicuro di me da non temere corna di testa. Per le altre, ritengo, sarei invitato alla festa


Allora è solo un periodo passeggero in cui le priorità di tua moglie sono altre... 
e giustamente aggiungerei, perché una bambina piccola ha più bisogno di un uomo adulto che sa cavarsela da solo, lei lo sa ed immagina benissimo... l'importante è farle bene Arci, dalle tempo che "rinsavisce"


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Allora è solo un periodo passeggero in cui le priorità di tua moglie sono altre...
> e giustamente aggiungerei, perché una bambina piccola ha più bisogno di un uomo adulto che sa cavarsela da solo, lei lo sa ed immagina benissimo... l'importante è farle bene Arci, dalle tempo che "rinsavisce"


infatti ci organizziamo aspettando di vedere che succede. L'importante tra un'Olimpiade e l'altra è mantenersi allenati

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti ci organizziamo aspettando di vedere che succede. L'importante tra un'Olimpiade e l'altra è mantenersi allenati
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Olimpiade addirittura!  diciamo piuttosto che chi sa andare in bici non lo dimentica


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi piace da morire sta cosa da stadio che se io metto le corna alla signora è un rifugio, se lo facesse lei a me sarebbe un risveglio della passione.
> Maschi contro femmine parte VII
> :rotfl:


Deciditi: le metti le corna perchè non ti appaga ma giustamente non la lasci perché è la tua famiglia? Allora le scappatelle sono un rifugio. 
Poi io una teoria: anche se lei non fosse cambiata tu gliele avreste messe. E non ti giudico. Diciamo che la vita è lunga il sesso è bello e mangiare solo bistecca per sempre è deleterio. 
.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Deciditi: le metti le corna perchè non ti appaga ma giustamente non la lasci perché è la tua famiglia? Allora le scappatelle sono un rifugio.
> Poi io una teoria: anche se lei non fosse cambiata tu gliele avreste messe. E non ti giudico. Diciamo che la vita è lunga il sesso è bello e mangiare solo bistecca per sempre è deleterio.
> .


Dico solo che nel caso sarebbero un rifugio anche per lei. Comunque chiaro e condiviso. Se lei fosse quella "di una volta" mi farei i cazzi miei in giro? forse, ma sicuramente molto meno, sicuramente con modalità diverse e sicuramente in modo più appagante per entrambi. Sicuramente se non mi sentissi in pericolo mentre nuoto controcorrente e la famiglia mi tira giù verso il rincoglionimento, mi muoverei diversamente. Poi è chiaro che il rischio di trovare nel Grande Troiaio la prossima donna della mia vita c'è. Ma ci sarebbe allo stesso modo anche per lei, e ci sarebbe allo stesso modo in qualunque caso 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Deciditi: le metti le corna perchè non ti appaga ma giustamente non la lasci perché è la tua famiglia? Allora le scappatelle sono un rifugio.
> Poi io una teoria: anche se lei non fosse cambiata tu gliele avreste messe. E non ti giudico. Diciamo che la vita è lunga il sesso è bello e mangiare solo bistecca per sempre è deleterio.
> .


E già... sempre fagiano, sempre fagiano 
https://ucuntarino.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/anche-il-fagiano-viene-a-nausea/


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> E già... sempre fagiano, sempre fagiano
> https://ucuntarino.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/anche-il-fagiano-viene-a-nausea/


carinissimo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drusilla (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dico solo che nel caso sarebbero un rifugio anche per lei. Comunque chiaro e condiviso. Se lei fosse quella "di una volta" mi farei i cazzi miei in giro? forse, ma sicuramente molto meno, sicuramente con modalità diverse e sicuramente in modo più appagante per entrambi. Sicuramente se non mi sentissi in pericolo mentre nuoto controcorrente e la famiglia mi tira giù verso il rincoglionimento, mi muoverei diversamente. Poi è chiaro che il rischio di trovare nel Grande Troiaio la prossima donna della mia vita c'è. Ma ci sarebbe allo stesso modo anche per lei, e ci sarebbe allo stesso modo in qualunque caso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Perchè modalità diverse e più appaganti? Come fai adesso? Forse un po compulsivamente?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Perchè modalità diverse e più appaganti? Come fai adesso? Forse un po compulsivamente?


Più appaganti per entrambi

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Boh. Io credo che la moglie di Archie non abbia deposto le armi
> Lui ha detto che con la moglie lo fa, credo di aver capito che lo annoi a morte. Che abbia un po tendenze ossessive compulsive. A me veramente mi da la sensazione che sia lei che non sta bene nella coppia e si rifugi in queste cose da casalinga disperata. È una storia un po triste. Perchè anche lui si rifugia nelle sue scappatelle


la stessa cosa ,più o meno ,sta ...stava perché ora comincia un pochino ad appianarsi ...succedendo a me
ma non mi considero in una storia triste ma piuttosto frizzante ... Poi bhó son punti di vista...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> la stessa cosa ,più o meno ,sta ...stava perché ora comincia un pochino ad appianarsi ...succedendo a me
> ma non mi considero in una storia triste ma piuttosto frizzante ... Poi bhó son punti di vista...


Perché punti di vista? Ognuno si vive la vita che ha, e percepisce i fatti nel modo che più ritieni opportuno. Non sono i fatti della vita che ci definiscono, ma la percezione che ne abbiamo. Io posso vivere una cosa come una mancanza di rispetto, e la persona dall'altra parte può trovarla divertente, eccitante, stimolante. La vita alla fine è per buona parte questo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nicka (14 Agosto 2016)

Leggo a sprazzi, al momento sono vietati gli OT e i cazzeggi, ma tu sei il mio nuovo mito.
In attesa di tempi migliori porgo i miei saluti...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggo a sprazzi, al momento sono vietati gli OT e i cazzeggi, ma tu sei il mio nuovo mito.
> In attesa di tempi migliori porgo i miei saluti...


dillo a me, ho provato a cazzeggiare un attimo e mistral mi voleva arrestare per turbativa alla sacralità del luogo...
comunque contentissimo di essere  apprezzato 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Questo è un commento di una stupidità veramente assoluta.A volte scrivi cose intelligenti ma le vanifichi come il peggior allocco.Peccato.
> Non che io abbia il cruccio delle mie corna anzi,ci scherzo parecchio ma ci sono altre persone che hanno visto il peggio grazie alla leggerezza di qualcuno,persone a cui è saltato in aria il banco.
> Più scrivi e più si dipana la questione .Tua moglie è una primipara attempata ,forse non la recuperi.Conosco il tipo.All'asilo e a scuola sentire parlare quelle come tua moglie mi facevano alzare il livello di prolattina e il mio cervello via via si atrofizzava.Sempre  avuto la ferrea convinzione che il figli fatti in tarda età fanno rincretinire pressoché a vita.Tipo ciò che si assiste nei nonni.Arrivi a farli ad un'età  in cui hai già provato quasi tutto quindi "dopo" hai pochi stimoli che ti possono aiutare a tirarti fuori .Se sei più giovane in un relativamente breve lasso di tempo gli ormoni riprendono a chiamare a gran voce,sei meno ansioso sul discorso pappa,cacca,nanna e lasciarli qualche ora non ti sembra vilipendio alla maternità.Inoltre le energie difficilmente ti abbandonano del tutto.Credo di avere pressappoco la vostra età ma i figli sono diciottenni e sono tre ,una bella differenza.
> Tu sei importante per lei perché fai parte del mazzo (famiglia) ma preso da solo ti da il valore del 2 a poker e sessualmente non sei più totalmente stimolante perché appunto ti vede "papà" è tutto le ispiri tranne che l'immagine lurida.(parole di un'amica che non è frigida ma così descrive il marito dopo la figliolanza avuta a 38 anni)
> ...



Condivido zero il pensiero della primipara  attempata o come a suo tempo fui chiamata "mamma fuoritempo"e devo dire che  il termine mi piaque ...quarantasette anni un bimbo di due e se tutto va bene ne vorrei un'altro...sono scelte che si fanno in base alle priorita che si hanno ...
Io non avrei mai voluto bimbi da giovane o almeno fin sui 40 mai ci abbiamo pensato ...altrre cose per la testa o sulla testa di entrambi...non mi sento rincoglionita ma anzi ...si in effetti le energie sono meno ...ho dovuto/voluto lasciarmi alle spalle cose per cui avevo lavorato tanto per ottenerle per poter  dedicare il più tempo possibile a lui senza posarlo di qui e di li come un pacco ...non godendomi per altro i sui cambiamenti ...
E lo vedo comunque lurido nonostante sia papà ...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché punti di vista? Ognuno si vive la vita che ha, e percepisce i fatti nel modo che più ritieni opportuno. Non sono i fatti della vita che ci definiscono, ma la percezione che ne abbiamo. Io posso vivere una cosa come una mancanza di rispetto, e la persona dall'altra parte può trovarla divertente, eccitante, stimolante. La vita alla fine è per buona parte questo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



ma scusa ....forse sbagliando...ma la focalizzazzione di un fatto   la definisco punto di vista ....


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma scusa ....forse sbagliando...ma la focalizzazzione di un fatto   la definisco punto di vista ....


ti stavo dando ragione, mica posso essere in disaccordo con tutti, sennò sai che palle?
La tua storia E' frizzante non lo sembra. Perchè è la tua. Mica nessuno ti può dire che non è così.
Quando parli di emozioni, è il punto di vista che definisce il fatto.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ti stavo dando ragione, mica posso essere in disaccordo con tutti, sennò sai che palle?



mamma mia ...ma che ci vuole per farti star zitto...... hahahahahaha(e sto scherzando)
ma anche a casa con la moglie sei cosi ?


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché punti di vista? Ognuno si vive la vita che ha, e percepisce i fatti nel modo che più ritieni opportuno. Non sono i fatti della vita che ci definiscono, ma la percezione che ne abbiamo. Io posso vivere una cosa come una mancanza di rispetto, e la persona dall'altra parte può trovarla divertente, eccitante, stimolante. La vita alla fine è per buona parte questo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Quoto. 
Le nostre percezioni variano a secondo del momento che viviamo, dello stato d'animo, dei condizionamenti ambientali. Un tempo sarei stata gelosissima di vedere il mio uomo guardare un'altra, adesso ci rido sopra. Tutto è relativo nella vita


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mamma mia ...ma che ci vuole per farti star zitto...... hahahahahaha(e sto scherzando)
> ma anche a casa con la moglie sei cosi ?


no, in casa con la moglie sono così
http://66.media.tumblr.com/8d8f3448ffa9721e07be007fe13edd96/tumblr_o1xdhoebUU1ummkwio3_500.gif
:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no, in casa con la moglie sono così
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/8d8f3448ffa9721e07be007fe13edd96/tumblr_o1xdhoebUU1ummkwio3_500.gif
> :rotfl:



un figo con il monociglio


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Condivido zero il pensiero della primipara  attempata o come a suo tempo fui chiamata "mamma fuoritempo"e devo dire che  il termine mi piaque ...quarantasette anni un bimbo di due e se tutto va bene ne vorrei un'altro...sono scelte che si fanno in base alle priorita che si hanno ...
> Io non avrei mai voluto bimbi da giovane o almeno fin sui 40 mai ci abbiamo pensato ...altrre cose per la testa o sulla testa di entrambi...non mi sento rincoglionita ma anzi ...si in effetti le energie sono meno ...ho dovuto/voluto lasciarmi alle spalle cose per cui avevo lavorato tanto per ottenerle per poter  dedicare il più tempo possibile a lui senza posarlo di qui e di li come un pacco ...non godendomi per altro i sui cambiamenti ...
> E lo vedo comunque lurido nonostante sia papà ...


Inoltre, per come la vedo io, hai fatto tutto con piena consapevolezza e desiderio, cosa che non fai a 18-20 anni quando le cose ti capitano senza che te ne rendi conto e poi all'improvviso ti ritrovi con una vita che non hai scelto ma ti è capitata per caso e che magari ti sta stretta


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> un figo con il monociglio


meglio Elio che Mangoni...


----------



## Horny (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oppure molto più semplicemente, farsi l'antipasto fuori casa ti permette di apprezzare meglio e di più la cucina casalinga.
> Anche perché molto spesso, se non ti facessi antipasto fuori casa, la cucina casalinga risulterebbe piuttosto indigesta
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma quindi tua moglie non è più granché attratta da te. Mi pare di capire.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> meglio Elio che Mangoni...



che poi è Mengoni che a me piace un sacco ...
ma mi piace proprio lui...
elio mi fa  ridere ...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che poi è Mengoni che a me piace un sacco ...
> ma mi piace proprio lui...
> elio mi fa  ridere ...


Tutti amiamo Supergiovane

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Condivido zero il pensiero della primipara  attempata o come a suo tempo fui chiamata "mamma fuoritempo"e devo dire che  il termine mi piaque ...quarantasette anni un bimbo di due e se tutto va bene ne vorrei un'altro...sono scelte che si fanno in base alle priorita che si hanno ...
> Io non avrei mai voluto bimbi da giovane o almeno fin sui 40 mai ci abbiamo pensato ...altrre cose per la testa o sulla testa di entrambi...non mi sento rincoglionita ma anzi ...si in effetti le energie sono meno ...ho dovuto/voluto lasciarmi alle spalle cose per cui avevo lavorato tanto per ottenerle per poter  dedicare il più tempo possibile a lui senza posarlo di qui e di li come un pacco ...non godendomi per altro i sui cambiamenti ...
> E lo vedo comunque lurido nonostante sia papà ...


Nooooo,non ti schierare a favore delle mamme attempate altrimenti Arci ti colloca nella setta delle primipare attempate.
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.La maternità è fantastica a qualunque età.Dal mio ginecologo ho incontrato nel 2011 la Nannini,fantastica con il suo pancione a 54 anni.
La tipologia che descrivevo era quella della moglie di Arci perché ne conosco.Dopo gli anta l'ansia ,i patemi e le paturnie triplicano,non sempre ma succede perché a 20 anni o poco più hai l'incoscienza di pensare che tutto andrà sempre bene.Fin da quando ero piccola ho sempre avuto il desiderio di fare figli da giovane perché volevo arrivare  agli anta o poco più con figli auto uniti e sufficientemente indipendenti .Anche il farli vicinissimi era un mio ideale perché vederli giocare e crescere insieme quasi coetanei è stato fantastico.E lo è anche ora che paiono tre gemelli.Sono stata fortunata Perche ho avuto i mezzi per poterlo fare senza grossi problemi.Non biasimo chi fa scelte diverse ,purché siano appunto scelte vanno bene tutte.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Leggo a sprazzi, al momento sono vietati gli OT e i cazzeggi, ma tu sei il mio nuovo mito.
> In attesa di tempi migliori porgo i miei saluti...


Occhi a terra, l'ho visto prima io :mexican:


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Inoltre, per come la vedo io, hai fatto tutto con piena consapevolezza e desiderio, cosa che non fai a 18-20 anni quando le cose ti capitano senza che te ne rendi conto e poi all'improvviso ti ritrovi con una vita che non hai scelto ma ti è capitata per caso e che magari ti sta stretta


Ma no,la vita se decide di starti stretta lo fa senza alcuno schema.Visto che siamo nel suo thread ,Arcistufo e sua moglie ne sono un esempio di scelte mature che stanno strette ugualmente.
La mia situazione figli non mi è assolutamente capitata,allattavo e poi uscivo con le amiche.Mai mancato nulla ,assolutamente.A me pareva più fondamentale avere la libertà totale da adulta,con più conoscenza del mondo e soldi in tasca che non avere la libertà di sfondarmi di mojito e discoteca.
Ma ripeto,per ognuno i tempi possono essere diversi.Sostengo solo che le talebane del pomodorino bio le vedo più in mamme mature che non in giovanissime.


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Nooooo,non ti schierare a favore delle mamme attempate altrimenti Arci ti colloca nella setta delle primipare attempate.
> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.La maternità è fantastica a qualunque età.Dal mio ginecologo ho incontrato nel 2011 la Nannini,fantastica con il suo pancione a 54 anni.
> La tipologia che descrivevo era quella della moglie di Arci perché ne conosco.Dopo gli anta l'ansia ,i patemi e le paturnie triplicano,non sempre ma succede perché a 20 anni o poco più hai l'incoscienza di pensare che tutto andrà sempre bene.Fin da quando ero piccola ho sempre avuto il desiderio di fare figli da giovane perché volevo arrivare  agli anta o poco più con figli auto uniti e sufficientemente indipendenti .Anche il farli vicinissimi era un mio ideale perché vederli giocare e crescere insieme quasi coetanei è stato fantastico.E lo è anche ora che paiono tre gemelli.Sono stata fortunata Perche ho avuto i mezzi per poterlo fare senza grossi problemi.Non biasimo chi fa scelte diverse ,purché siano appunto scelte vanno bene tutte.


Sei stata fortunata sì, perché pur essendo giovane avevi le idee chiare ed è una cosa abbastanza rara. Sembri molto soddisfatta delle tue scelte e mi fa piacere:up:


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,la vita se decide di starti stretta lo fa senza alcuno schema.Visto che siamo nel suo thread ,Arcistufo e sua moglie ne sono un esempio di scelte mature che stanno strette ugualmente.
> La mia situazione figli non mi è assolutamente capitata,allattavo e poi uscivo con le amiche.Mai mancato nulla ,assolutamente.A me pareva più fondamentale avere la libertà totale da adulta,con più conoscenza del mondo e soldi in tasca che non avere la libertà di sfondarmi di mojito e discoteca.
> Ma ripeto,per ognuno i tempi possono essere diversi.Sostengo solo che le talebane del pomodorino bio le vedo più in mamme mature che non in giovanissime.


Perché magari sei stata in discoteca e ti sei sfondata di mojito e dopo hai deciso che non era la vita per te, pensa a chi non ha mai deciso perché non ha avuto la possibilità di farlo. Se ti ritrovi in una vita che è andata come è andata solo perché non capivi un c...o e pensavi che il mondo fosse rose e fiori e invece era tutt'altro, allora capirai bene che non è così semplice.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Occhi a terra, l'ho visto prima io :mexican:


Buone bimbe che ce n'è per tutte
:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (14 Agosto 2016)

*sintesi*


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> View attachment 11843


[emoji23] [emoji23] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (14 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> View attachment 11843


Figherrimo!    :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (14 Agosto 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perché magari sei stata in discoteca e ti sei sfondata di mojito e dopo hai deciso che non era la vita per te, pensa a chi non ha mai deciso perché non ha avuto la possibilità di farlo. Se ti ritrovi in una vita che è andata come è andata solo perché non capivi un c...o e pensavi che il mondo fosse rose e fiori e invece era tutt'altro, allora capirai bene che non è così semplice.


Errore,tantissime cose non sono andate come pensavo o come avrei preferito ma è una situazione che ogni essere vivente deve mettere in conto.Mi interessa che la mia vita abbia seguito il canovaccio ,le sfumature non hanno tutta questa importanza finché non gliela si dà.L'importante è cercare di tirare fuori il lato più gradevole anche da una situazione di cacca in cui ci si trova.A mio parere non c'è mai un assoluto nè in positivo né in negativo,la differenza la facciamo noi anche perché una cosa che abbiamo e ci pare scontata se non inutile.per qualcun'altro è vitale.
Nei millenni di razza umana si sono salvati quelli che si sono evoluti con spiccato spirito di adattamento.Si è salvato chi,se aveva caldo ha visto in una foglia un ventaglio e non chi si è buttato nel fiume senza saper nuotare.


----------



## Piperita (14 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Errore,tantissime cose non sono andate come pensavo o come avrei preferito ma è una situazione che ogni essere vivente deve mettere in conto.Mi interessa che la mia vita abbia seguito il canovaccio ,le sfumature non hanno tutta questa importanza finché non gliela si dà.L'importante è cercare di tirare fuori il lato più gradevole anche da una situazione di cacca in cui ci si trova.A mio parere non c'è mai un assoluto nè in positivo né in negativo,la differenza la facciamo noi anche perché una cosa che abbiamo e ci pare scontata se non inutile.per qualcun'altro è vitale.
> Nei millenni di razza umana si sono salvati quelli che si sono evoluti con spiccato spirito di adattamento.Si è salvato chi,se aveva caldo ha visto in una foglia un ventaglio e non chi si è buttato nel fiume senza saper nuotare.


Certo, provo a vedere il lato positivo delle cose e devo ammettere che c'è, solo che non mi basta prendermi per il culo, ho bisogno di essere profondamente convinta delle cose che faccio o scelgo e onestamente non lo sono, pertanto mi rimane il dubbio


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Olimpiade addirittura!  diciamo piuttosto che chi sa andare in bici non lo dimentica


Possiamo anche dire che chi è abituato a fare le Olimpiadi, alla gara della fiera di paese ci sta un po' stretto. Però la fai comunque per mantenerti allenato


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma quindi tua moglie non è più granché attratta da te. Mi pare di capire.


Ormai la discussione è andata talmente avanti che secondo me ti conviene rileggere dall'inizio.
Lo so che è una pizza, ma sto cercando di non disperdere la storia su troppi thread


----------



## MariLea (14 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Possiamo anche dire che chi è abituato a fare le Olimpiadi, alla gara della fiera di paese ci sta un po' stretto. Però la fai comunque per mantenerti allenato


Però la fiera di paese è rilassante e divertente


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, dico davvero: io non so se fai la professoressa di liceo (secondo me da come scrivi e da come monti in cattedra, il tono è quello), ma non sei qui per dare lezioni. Sei qui come tutti per dire la tua, per cui iniziamo subito a definire il terreno di gioco: siamo uno contro uno. Non hai sulle spalle nessuno, per cui della sensibilità generale non occupartene che abbiamo admin e mods apposta, credo.
> 
> *Non c'hai preso per niente.Sei finito tra le grinfie della mia categoria sicuramente parecchie volte,mi auguro poche,e in futuro ci finirai sempre di più ...ma non all'esame di maturità *
> 
> ...


..............._.............


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Però la fiera di paese è rilassante e divertente


esatto [emoji106] 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

*va bene, con calma.*



mistral ha detto:


> ..............._.............


va bene, con calma.
che è giusto usar pazienza. alla fine è poco che scrivo qui, e sennò vado troppo di corsa.
partiamo da un presupposto: logica  e dialettica sono due bestie diverse.
dibattito logico:
- se A è vero e B è vero, la conclusione è C
- corcazzo, se A è vero e B è vero, la conclusione è D => risultato accettabile, ne parliamo
dialettica:
- se A è vero e B è vero, la conclusione è C
- corcazzo, A non è vero e B non è vero, la conclusione è D => non hai capito un cazzo della domanda e ti rimbalzo
RIPORTIAMO LO SCHEMA NELE ULTIME 50 PAGINE
dibatitto logico
- mi moje tiene le corna, mi va benissimo, come mai sono incazzato con lei? perchè si è rincoglionita e non mi fila
- si tua moglie tiene le corna, ti va benissimo, sei incazzato con lei perchè non ti fa più i pompini a testa in giù => risultato accettabile, ne parliamo
dialettica
- mi moje tiene le corna, mi va benissimo, come mai sono incazzato con lei? perchè si è rincoglionita e non mi fila
- tua moje tiene le corna, pensa a lei, sei sleale e devi morì, e occhio che te beccano perchè nella vita tocca a tutti che se fai lo stronzo prima o poi muori => non hai capito un cazzo della domanda e ti rimbalzo
  => non hai capito un cazzo della domanda e ti rimbalzo
 => non hai capito un cazzo della domanda e ti rimbalzo
=> comincio a chiedermi perchè tu non abbia capito un cazzo di quello che dico
=> cerco di smontarti cazzeggiando
=> insisti sulla tua strada
e qui si apre il mondo:
=> sei un interlocutore interessante, ti rispondo comunque a tono, sempre difendendo il mio modo di vedere le cose, perchè anche se sei un buon interlocutore per me A è vero e B è vero
=> non lo sei, non ti cago, perché il dibattito con te non mi arricchisce.
poi, sempre se sei una persona interessante, potresti far parte del grande club dei tifosi, cioè di quelli a cui uno come me sta sul cazzo a prescindere perchè je rode di aver le corna. a quel punto provo a spiegarti che, oltre al fatto che trovo il tifo divertente, tu mi rispondi in un certo modo ILLOGICO, nel senso sopra indicato, cioè
- tua moje tiene le corna, pensa a lei, sei sleale e devi morì, e occhio che te beccano perchè nella vita tocca a tutti che se fai lo stronzo prima o poi muori
perchè stai incazzato/a
hai il diritto di stare incazzato/a? si, certo, sacrosanto.
con me? no
allora accanna perchè io ti ho chiesto altro.
adesso che ho scritto sufficientemente male da annoiarmi da solo, però ti ho fatto lo schemino, torniamo a noi due, alla Gangdeicornuti (TM), ai farisei.  e vediamo se riesci a seguirmi.
Domanda: sei tu convinta che, a prescindere dai motivi, dal vissuto, dalla testa di una persona, chi tradisce ha torto per principio? Perché è inutile che ci giri intorno. Se la pensi così tutto ciò che dirai sarà inevitabilmente viziato da un punto di partenza fortemente orientato.
Seconda domanda: sei tu convinta che, a prescindere dalle differenze ovvie tra uomo e donna il mondo sia fatto di persone? Perché se tu continui a pensare che gli uomini siano dei bamboccioni come tu vedi tuo marito, tutto ciò che mi dirai non sarà un vestito che mi cascherà bene addosso, dato che tutto mi ritengo tranne che un bamboccione.
Terza domanda: sei tu convinta che se il tradito non sa nulla, il traditore può tranquillamente continuare a fare il marito è il padre come se nulla fosse? Perché se riduci le persone a delle macchiette, non riuscirai mai nemmeno ad avvicinarti ad un dato oggettivo.
Sono 3 domande, te le ho pure schematizzate così vediamo se riesci a rispondere senza essere evasiva.
notte va, che domani ho una televendita: un set di pentole e ti regalo pure il motorino


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, dico davvero: io non so se fai la professoressa di liceo (secondo me da come scrivi e da come monti in cattedra, il tono è quello), ma non sei qui per dare lezioni. Sei qui come tutti per dire la tua, per cui iniziamo subito a definire il terreno di gioco: siamo uno contro uno. Non hai sulle spalle nessuno, per cui della sensibilità generale non occupartene che abbiamo admin e mods apposta, credo.
> 
> a maggior ragione mostra un mandato o parla per te. Chi ha qualcosa da dire sul fatto che offendo a loro sensibilità parlasse e mi troverà qui a ringraziarli per l’occasione di confronto
> 
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> va bene, con calma.
> che è giusto usar pazienza. alla fine è poco che scrivo qui, e sennò vado troppo di corsa.
> partiamo da un presupposto: logica  e dialettica sono due bestie diverse.
> dibattito logico:
> ...



in tutto questo orgasmo dialettico ho perso il punto G.,mi sento come Magda alle prese con Furio.Mi auguro che non sia il metodo che adotti in coppia .
Ma almeno abbiamo anche battezzato quel "bamboccione" di mio marito.E pensare che i lati suoi che ritengo da bamboccione li rivedo nei tuoi capricci.Specifico che per ME in parte siano capricci.Che per te siano sacrosanti,non lo metto in dubbio ma permettimi di vederla diversamente.
Domanda 1:Chi tradisce non ha torto per principio,assolutamente .Ha il torto ultimo,quello sì .Ci sono molti motivi per tradire ,a MIO parere il tuo che trova la stura nel fatto che tua moglie stia vivendo appieno i primissimi anni della vita di sua figlia non dimenticandosi di te ,del sesso,della casa etc ma mettendoti solo un pochino da parte ,quello no,IO non lo trovo una giustificazione  sufficiente.Trovo solo che tu abbia (non metto in dubbio con ragione,non ti conosco) una opinione di te ridondante ed un ego ingombrante (riconosco mio marito)qualunque cosa non ti appaghi appieno non sei in grado di tollerarla perché sei ancora nel l'illusione che a te spetti il tutto e il meglio .Lo pensiamo tutti in teoria ma spesso non è così purtroppo e il tuo cercare di arrangiarti ne è la dimostrazione..Stai sperando che in breve tempo questa fase  mammoide,strafatta etc..della signora passi ma nonostante la fighezza e il grande amore che decanti nei suoi confronti ,non le hai concesso che un battito di ciglia per rientrare nei tuoi ranghi.O meglio non hai retto al minimo stress come se prima di figliare non ti fossi fatto due conti che qualcosa ,almeno per sentito dire,sarebbe cambiato nella coppia.L'immaturita IO la vedo in questo.
In genere con figli piccoli si aspetta che la fase passi magri sbuffando ma la si dovrebbe risolvere in coppia ,se la priorità è la coppia .Quando ci si mettono sotterfugi e  il terzo incomodo non si è più coppia e non si sta cercando di risolvere i problemi ma semplicemente di fuggire e crearsi ognuno il proprio mondo.L'una il mondo dei mammoidi ,l'altro il grande troiaio.Due vite parallele.
Domanda 2: Vedi domanda 1 e il mio concetto di bamboccione.
Domanda 3:Sicurissima che anche un serial killer se non scoperto possa aiutare le vecchiette ad attraversare la strada.
Il traditore può essere ottimo padre e marito,sicuramente si ,dal di fuori si può anche simulare una famiglia modello ma il vizio di forma sta all'interno,si dovrebbe cercare di essere un buon marito e non solo sembrarlo agli occhi della gente perché per ME un marito che non mi concede un incolpevole periodo diverso della mia vita in cui per ormoni,esaltazione o amore  ho spostato un po il baricentro ecco,non è un buon compagno complice.Se non lo so vivo serena ma appunto solo perché non ne sono a conoscenza.Magari sei in un periodo particolarmente negativo ma tua moglie ce la descrivi veramente male ,sarei ferita da tali descrizioni da parte di mio marito.Non Metto in dubbio che anche le tue rimostranze che lei coglie con fastidio la stressino ed ovviamente se ne stai parlando,al di là dei giri di parole ,a lei rimbalzino perché li trova fuori luogo ed eccessivi (Li trovo così anche io ma lo deduco da ciò che leggo qui)Di positivo ripeti solo strafiga,culo di marmo e pelle da sedicenne ma tutto il resto lo butti con i pannolini sporchi.Sul discorso  della bontà come padre,oltre che il problema di mettere a rischio la serenità del figlio in caso di scoperta,non discuto assolutamente.

Sul discorso scoperta del tradimento,ti auguro che tua moglie non sappia mai nulla .So cosa significa e pagherei per non aver saputo ma la volpe ha inciampato e l'impossibile si è avverato.Ti esortavo per quello a cercare sì di risolvere in altro modo,prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> in tutto questo orgasmo dialettico ho perso il punto G.,mi sento come Magda alle prese con Furio.Mi auguro che non sia il metodo che adotti in coppia .
> Ma almeno abbiamo anche battezzato quel "bamboccione" di mio marito.E pensare che i lati suoi che ritengo da bamboccione li rivedo nei tuoi capricci.Specifico che per ME in parte siano capricci.Che per te siano sacrosanti,non lo metto in dubbio ma permettimi di vederla diversamente.
> Domanda 1:Chi tradisce non ha torto per principio,assolutamente .Ha il torto ultimo,quello sì .Ci sono molti motivi per tradire ,a MIO parere il tuo che trova la stura nel fatto che tua moglie stia vivendo appieno i primissimi anni della vita di sua figlia non dimenticandosi di te ,del sesso,della casa etc ma mettendoti solo un pochino da parte ,quello no,IO non lo trovo una giustificazione  sufficiente.Trovo solo che tu abbia (non metto in dubbio con ragione,non ti conosco) una opinione di te ridondante ed un ego ingombrante (riconosco mio marito)qualunque cosa non ti appaghi appieno non sei in grado di tollerarla perché sei ancora nel l'illusione che a te spetti il tutto e il meglio .Lo pensiamo tutti in teoria ma spesso non è così purtroppo e il tuo cercare di arrangiarti ne è la dimostrazione..Stai sperando che in breve tempo questa fase  mammoide,strafatta etc..della signora passi ma nonostante la fighezza e il grande amore che decanti nei suoi confronti ,non le hai concesso che un battito di ciglia per rientrare nei tuoi ranghi.O meglio non hai retto al minimo stress come se prima di figliare non ti fossi fatto due conti che qualcosa ,almeno per sentito dire,sarebbe cambiato nella coppia.L'immaturita IO la vedo in questo.
> In genere con figli piccoli si aspetta che la fase passi magri sbuffando ma la si dovrebbe risolvere in coppia ,se la priorità è la coppia .Quando ci si mettono sotterfugi e  il terzo incomodo non si è più coppia e non si sta cercando di risolvere i problemi ma semplicemente di fuggire e crearsi ognuno il proprio mondo.L'una il mondo dei mammoidi ,l'altro il grande troiaio.Due vite parallele.
> ...


ma figurati. Furio lo faccio qui, che è il posto adatto, mica a casa. sennò sai che palle?
Non risolvo nell'altro modo, perché non è una soluzione. Quello è il famoso punto A dell'equazione.
Tutto ciò che di positivo a mia moglie non sto mica a metterlo qui. Già tifate per lei senza conoscerla, figurati se mi metto a fare il panegirico. E poi non voglio dare troppe informazioni per tutta una serie di motivi che puoi facilmente immaginare. La parte fisica ( chiappe d'acciaio, ecc.) la ho inserita perché, nonostante abbia scritto più o meno ovunque che il discorso sesso c'entra poco, sembra che tanto nessuno sia disposto a credermi su questo, e gestire troppi fronti è faticoso anche per me, visto che non passo tutta la mia vita qui dentro.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma figurati. Furio lo faccio qui, che è il posto adatto, mica a casa.sennò sai che palle?
> Non risolvo nell'altro modo, perché non è una soluzione. Quello è il famoso punto A dell'equazione.
> Tutto ciò che di positivo a mia moglie non sto mica a metterlo qui. Già tifate per lei senza conoscerla, figurati se mi metto a fare il panegirico. E poi non voglio dare troppe informazioni per tutta una serie di motivi che puoi facilmente immaginare. La parte fisica ( chiappe d'acciaio, ecc.) la ho inserita perché, nonostante abbia scritto più o meno ovunque che il discorso sesso c'entra poco, sembra che tanto nessuno sia disposto a credermi su questo, e gestire troppi fronti è faticoso anche per me, visto che non passo tutta la mia vita qui dentro.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ultima precisazione.
Non godo della scoperta del tradito.Ho fatto l'impossibile per evitare al marito della tizia di scoprire il tradimento di sua moglie,anche quando lei stessa pur di vendicarsi e per gusto nell'infierire avrebbe finito per far  trapelare la cosa portando all'esasperazione mio marito.Lui non  è stato molto astuto come te perché in effetti nel cercare fuori non ha saputo riconoscere l'insoddisfatta che cercava un puntello per uscire dalla sua vita matrimoniale di cacca ,e non solo un diversivo momentaneo.Gia il fatto che da mesi lei lo adulava e parlava di innamoramento avrebbe dovuto farlo scappare in un altro emisfero ma tant'è...
Sapevo troppi particolari ,compreso il fatto che usi invitare i compagni di gioco nella loro casa e a piacere nel loro letto.Qual'è l'uomo o la donna che merita di scoprire simili altarini?Vedi,non sono così stronza.
In questo forum ci sono molti traditi che a loro volta sono stati traditori quindi la gang non esiste.Ognuno di noi potenzialmente ha le due opzioni,ciò che in te mi disturba  (a Me ovviamente) è il voler convincere della bontà del gesto a tutti i costi.Non è un bel gesto ,non è indispensabile e non è giustificabile e ci sono mille modi per non farlo quindi tralascerei il volerlo far passare come inevitabile.Ti piace ,stop ma sotto sotto non fa stare bene nemmeno te.
Ovviamente trovare una soluzione è tutto un altro paio di maniche .Ti potrei solo consigliare di chiudere tutto ciò che c'è al di fuori di voi due ,smettere di fare il marito modello e magari tirare qualche piatto e vedere se qualcosa si smuove ma in voi e non nel,privèe.


----------



## Piperita (15 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ultima precisazione.
> Non godo della scoperta del tradito.Ho fatto l'impossibile per evitare al marito della tizia di scoprire il tradimento di sua moglie,anche quando lei stessa pur di vendicarsi e per gusto nell'infierire avrebbe finito per far  trapelare la cosa portando all'esasperazione mio marito.Lui non  è stato molto astuto come te perché in effetti nel cercare fuori non ha saputo riconoscere l'insoddisfatta che cercava un puntello per uscire dalla sua vita matrimoniale di cacca ,e non solo un diversivo momentaneo.Gia il fatto che da mesi lei lo adulava e parlava di innamoramento avrebbe dovuto farlo scappare in un altro emisfero ma tant'è...
> Sapevo troppi particolari ,compreso il fatto che usi invitare i compagni di gioco nella loro casa e a piacere nel loro letto.Qual'è l'uomo o la donna che merita di scoprire simili altarini?Vedi,non sono così stronza.
> In questo forum ci sono molti traditi che a loro volta sono stati traditori quindi la gang non esiste.Ognuno di noi potenzialmente ha le due opzioni,ciò che in te mi disturba  (a Me ovviamente) è il voler convincere della bontà del gesto a tutti i costi.Non è un bel gesto ,non è indispensabile e non è giustificabile e ci sono mille modi per non farlo quindi tralascerei il volerlo far passare come inevitabile.Ti piace ,stop ma sotto sotto non fa stare bene nemmeno te.
> Ovviamente trovare una soluzione è tutto un altro paio di maniche .Ti potrei solo consigliare di chiudere tutto ciò che c'è al di fuori di voi due ,smettere di fare il marito modello e magari tirare qualche piatto e vedere se qualcosa si smuove ma in voi e non nel,privèe.


Non capisco. Trovare una soluzione per cosa? Hanno una vita da mulino bianco, almeno apparentemente, forse meglio di tante altre coppie che hanno una vita di merda. 
Io onestamente non credo alle famiglie felici dove tutto è perfetto, o meglio in apparenza può anche essere ma nella realtà non ho mai trovato gente che si diceva soddisfatta al 100% del proprio rapporto e del proprio marito o moglie. 
Se viviamo tutti nell'ipocrisia cosa vuoi che cambi se lui va con altre oppure no?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi potenzialmente ha le due opzioni,ciò che in te mi disturba  (a Me ovviamente) è il voler convincere della bontà del gesto a tutti i costi.Non è un bel gesto ,non è indispensabile e non è giustificabile e ci sono mille modi per non farlo quindi tralascerei il volerlo far passare come inevitabile.Ti piace ,stop ma sotto sotto non fa stare bene nemmeno te.


Giuro, non sono abbastanza Furio per continuare su questa linea. Ho cominciato dicendo che ero il male proprio per questo. Perché il gesto non è un bel gesto ma mi fa stare un gran bene. Quindi è bene, per me.
Dopo 50 pagine ci siamo arrivati. Ho spiegato con tutta la pazienza del mondo, sarò stato Furio e in tal caso chiedo scusa, ma capisco che sia un punto di vista complicato da gestire, che il gesto mi è indispensabile proprio per il fatto che se non cercassi altrove quelle sensazioni che mi permettono di riconoscere me stesso, mi perderei nel vortice della maternità e mi ridurrei come mia moglie. E questo mi fa schifo molto più che farmi paura.
Ci sono persone a cui piace sedurre. Non c'è niente da fare ci sono persone che nel sedurre e nel lasciarsi sedurre si trovano pure il senso della vita. Ora potrei pure pensare che mia moglie poverina abbia sposato una zoccola, ma la verità secondo me è che ha sposato una persona più impegnativa di quello che pensava.
E siccome sono zoccola (chiedo scusa ma l'equivalente maschile mi manca), mi piace darla in giro. E mi fa stare bene. Quello che non riesco a mettere a fuoco l'ho già detto.
Ultima precisazione per ultima precisazione, non sono figo perché mia moglie ha la fronte pesante. Sono figo perché mi cascano in braccio con una certa frequenza mogli che scappano da matrimoni che le stanno stretti, che mi guardano come se fossi un alieno cascato da un altro pianeta. Passi una, passi 2, passi 3, poi se permetti inizio a pensare che sia colpa della concorrenza



Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (15 Agosto 2016)

Ok,capito.
È un gioco .Tu pensi di contrapporti ad una concorrenza che fa schifo ,le tue compagne di svago pensano di essere meglio di ciò che hai.Una carezza reciproca all'ego.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ok,capito.
> È un gioco .Tu pensi di contrapporti ad una concorrenza che fa schifo ,le tue compagne di svago pensano di essere meglio di ciò che hai.Una carezza reciproca all'ego.


di ciò che hanno loro?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giuro, non sono abbastanza Furio per continuare su questa linea. Ho cominciato dicendo che ero il male proprio per questo. Perché il gesto non è un bel gesto ma mi fa stare un gran bene. Quindi è bene, per me.
> Dopo 50 pagine ci siamo arrivati. Ho spiegato con tutta la pazienza del mondo, sarò stato Furio e in tal caso chiedo scusa, ma capisco che sia un punto di vista complicato da gestire, che il gesto mi è indispensabile proprio per il fatto che se non cercassi altrove quelle sensazioni che mi permettono di riconoscere me stesso, mi perderei nel vortice della maternità e mi ridurrei come mia moglie. E questo mi fa schifo molto più che farmi paura.
> Ci sono persone a cui piace sedurre. Non c'è niente da fare ci sono persone che nel sedurre e nel lasciarsi sedurre si trovano pure il senso della vita. Ora potrei pure pensare che mia moglie poverina abbia sposato una zoccola, ma la verità secondo me è che ha sposato una persona più impegnativa di quello che pensava.
> E siccome sono zoccola (chiedo scusa ma l'equivalente maschile mi manca), mi piace darla in giro. E mi fa stare bene. Quello che non riesco a mettere a fuoco l'ho già detto.
> ...


E se qualcuna di queste mogli s'innamorasse per davvero e cominciasse ad "inseguirti"?Oppure qualche libera che avanzasse pretese?O tu che t'innamori?Adesso è la volta buona che mi mandi a quel paese....Ma so' curiosa....


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E se qualcuna di queste mogli s'innamorasse per davvero e cominciasse ad "inseguirti"?Oppure qualche libera che avanzasse pretese?O tu che t'innamori?Adesso è la volta buona che mi mandi a quel paese....Ma so' curiosa....


E chi ti manda a quel paese? Il primo caso è già successo, e ovviamente sono scomparso. La seconda possibilità, ossia che io mi innamori, ci potrebbe pure stare ma se ti vanti di essere uno che sa andare a corrente, devi avere anche la capacità di capire dove ti porta una certa corrente e disinnescare le situazioni prima che diventino ingestibili. Purtroppo non ci posso fare niente, sono un uomo decisamente all'antica e la famiglia é la famiglia. Far saltare il banco è qualcosa che ho escluso a priori

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ti manda a quel paese? Il primo caso è già successo, e ovviamente sono scomparso. La seconda possibilità, ossia che io mi innamori, ci potrebbe pure stare ma se ti vanti di essere uno che sa andare a corrente, devi avere anche la capacità di capire dove ti porta una certa corrente e disinnescare le situazioni prima che diventino ingestibili. Purtroppo non ci posso fare niente, sono un uomo decisamente all'antica e la famiglia é la famiglia. Far saltare il banco è qualcosa che ho escluso a priori
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ho detto che mi mandi a quel paese perchè ho avuto l'impressione che tu sia molto sicuro di te.Come se i "se" non  non li prendessi in considerazione e un pochetto di stessero sulle scatole...Insomma uno che pensa di avere tutto sotto controllo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho detto che mi mandi a quel paese perchè ho avuto l'impressione che tu sia molto sicuro di te.Come se i "se" non  non li prendessi in considerazione e un pochetto di stessero sulle scatole...Insomma uno che pensa di avere tutto sotto controllo.


Sono sicuro di alcune cose. Molto meno di altre. Dove sono sicuro e, come dicono le psicologhe da 1500 lire (no euro, lire) "risolto" vado tranquillo. Sul resto figurati, disponibilissimo. La vita è fatta di se. Anche se temo non si sia capito, e sicuramente questo è un mio limite, è esattamente per questo che detesto i dogmatici, i farisei, e gli alfieri della moral comune...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MariLea (15 Agosto 2016)

*Donne!*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buone bimbe che ce n'è per tutte
> :rotfl:


*è tornato l'arrotino*!
calma e prendete il numerino :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ti manda a quel paese? Il primo caso è già successo, e ovviamente sono scomparso. La seconda possibilità, ossia che io mi innamori, ci potrebbe pure stare ma se ti vanti di essere uno che sa andare a corrente, devi avere anche la capacità di capire dove ti porta una certa corrente e disinnescare le situazioni prima che diventino ingestibili. Purtroppo non ci posso fare niente, *sono un uomo decisamente all'antica e la famiglia é la famiglia. Far saltare il banco è qualcosa che ho escluso a priori
> *
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


E bravo il caro nonno Arci :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> *è tornato l'arrotino*!
> calma e prendete il numerino :rotfl:


Non dite così che mi innamoro:rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (15 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non dite così che mi innamoro:rotfl:


bona... statte bbbona che è ferragosto e fa caldo Eratò ... :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> bona... statte bbbona che è ferragosto e fa caldo Eratò ... :mexican:


Ahhhhhh....l'amouououour....d'estate è ancora più bollente:carneval:


----------



## MariLea (15 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh....l'amouououour....d'estate è ancora più bollente:carneval:


e gli ormoni s'impennano... :loso:


----------



## MariLea (15 Agosto 2016)

Ora mi ritiro che poi Arci ci accusa all'admin di OT nel suo 3ddì 
Buon ferragosto!


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ora mi ritiro che poi Arci ci accusa all'admin di OT nel suo 3ddì
> Buon ferragosto!


Ti seguo...Buon ferragosto a tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2016)

buon ferragosto a voi, signore, da un uomo devastato dal caldo


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> buon ferragosto a voi, signore, da un uomo devastato dal caldo


Benicio del Toro:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MariLea (17 Agosto 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benicio del Toro:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Intrigante, solo che più che dal caldo sembra devastato da altro


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Intrigante, solo che più che dal caldo sembra devastato da altro


 è ferragosto, baby!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2016)

Ciao Arcistufo e ben arrivato 
Sono stata molto in dubbio se partecipare nel tuo thread dicendoti che sensazione mi hai trasmesso, perché non è esattamente carina, però poi mi sono detta che la butto lì: magari ti è utile per capire qualcosa, magari la stracci e mi insulti e pazienza. Io ci provo. Spero di non offenderti, il senso del mio contributo non vuole essere quello in nessun modo. Solo un punto di vista alternativo.

Nonostante tutta la tua effervescenza, le energie a mille e il decisionismo, mi hai comunicato una sensazione di estrema noia. Cioè, ti ho proprio trovato noioso. Hai tutto chiarissimo in testa sul mondo come deve andare, cosa è giusto fare, cosa è figo, cos'è evolutivo e cosa non lo è. Idee molto chiare? Sì, certo. Sarebbero apprezzabili se fossero accompagnate da almeno un minimo spazio interiore per far posto ad altre idee, altri modi di sentire, a qualcosa che assomigli all'accoglienza per l'altro. Cosa che, invece, onestamente ho avvertito ben poco, almeno in quello che hai scritto finora.

In Palombella Rossa di Nanni Moretti, che è un mattone di film, ma che ti consiglio di vedere se già non l'hai fatto, il protagonista Michele si lamenta con la figlia di quanto si annoi. La figlia gli risponde, senza alcuna animosità: "Ti annoi perché sei noioso."

Ecco, è suppergiù quello che voglio dire io a te. Te le canti e te le suoni, e per quanto tu sia divertente, intelligente e dotato di sense of humour alla fine chiunque si annoierebbe a star sempre e solo in compagnia del suo fantastico ego ipertrofico se non lasciasse avvicinare qualcun altro che lo arricchisca con la sua diversità. Ma bisognerebbe aver curiosità per l'Altro, inteso non solo come mero confermatore della tua visione del mondo. Perché alla lunga ti direbbe solo le cose che ti dici già da solo e non ti smuoveresti di un passo da dove sei. 

Io tua moglie la ringrazierei, al posto tuo, perché almeno la tua incazzatura con lei ti suggerisce che strada potresti prendere, volendo. 

Ho detto


----------



## Divì (24 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo e ben arrivato
> Sono stata molto in dubbio se partecipare nel tuo thread dicendoti che sensazione mi hai trasmesso, perché non è esattamente carina, però poi mi sono detta che la butto lì: magari ti è utile per capire qualcosa, magari la stracci e mi insulti e pazienza. Io ci provo. Spero di non offenderti, il senso del mio contributo non vuole essere quello in nessun modo. Solo un punto di vista alternativo.
> 
> Nonostante tutta la tua effervescenza, le energie a mille e il decisionismo, mi hai comunicato una sensazione di estrema noia. Cioè, ti ho proprio trovato noioso. Hai tutto chiarissimo in testa sul mondo come deve andare, cosa è giusto fare, cosa è figo, cos'è evolutivo e cosa non lo è. Idee molto chiare? Sì, certo. Sarebbero apprezzabili se fossero accompagnate da almeno un minimo spazio interiore per far posto ad altre idee, altri modi di sentire, a qualcosa che assomigli all'accoglienza per l'altro. Cosa che, invece, onestamente ho avvertito ben poco, almeno in quello che hai scritto finora.
> ...


bentornata Leda


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> bentornata Leda


Grazie tesoro! Benritrovata anche a te :bacissimo:


----------



## mistral (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo e ben arrivato
> Sono stata molto in dubbio se partecipare nel tuo thread dicendoti che sensazione mi hai trasmesso, perché non è esattamente carina, però poi mi sono detta che la butto lì: magari ti è utile per capire qualcosa, magari la stracci e mi insulti e pazienza. Io ci provo. Spero di non offenderti, il senso del mio contributo non vuole essere quello in nessun modo. Solo un punto di vista alternativo.
> 
> Nonostante tutta la tua effervescenza, le energie a mille e il decisionismo, mi hai comunicato una sensazione di estrema noia. Cioè, ti ho proprio trovato noioso. Hai tutto chiarissimo in testa sul mondo come deve andare, cosa è giusto fare, cosa è figo, cos'è evolutivo e cosa non lo è. Idee molto chiare? Sì, certo. Sarebbero apprezzabili se fossero accompagnate da almeno un minimo spazio interiore per far posto ad altre idee, altri modi di sentire, a qualcosa che assomigli all'accoglienza per l'altro. Cosa che, invece, onestamente ho avvertito ben poco, almeno in quello che hai scritto finora.
> ...


Quoto tutto,non solo, io lo trovo ansiogeno e incastrato nel suo ruolo ,incapace di apprezzare e guardare anche da un'altra  prospettiva.Credo che debba nascondere perfettamente la sua natura per far sì che la moglie possa resistere.


----------



## Horny (25 Agosto 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma figurati. Furio lo faccio qui, che è il posto adatto, mica a casa. sennò sai che palle?
> Non risolvo nell'altro modo, perché non è una soluzione. Quello è il famoso punto A dell'equazione.
> Tutto ciò che di positivo a mia moglie non sto mica a metterlo qui. Già tifate per lei senza conoscerla, figurati se mi metto a fare il panegirico. E poi non voglio dare troppe informazioni per tutta una serie di motivi che puoi facilmente immaginare. La parte fisica ( chiappe d'acciaio, ecc.) la ho inserita perché, nonostante abbia scritto più o meno ovunque che il discorso sesso c'entra poco, sembra che tanto nessuno sia disposto a credermi su questo, e gestire troppi fronti è faticoso anche per me, visto che non passo tutta la mia vita qui dentro.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


ammetto che ti ho letto una riga su 10 a esagerare, scusa ma sei un po' prolisso 
le ho neuroni consumati.
ma.....primo cosa c'entra la solidità del sedere con il sesso?
secondo, cosa te ne frega di chi non ti crede?
terzo, se ti frega, credi di convincerli così ?


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Quoto tutto,non solo, io lo trovo ansiogeno e incastrato nel suo ruolo ,incapace di apprezzare e guardare anche da un'altra  prospettiva.Credo che debba nascondere perfettamente la sua natura per far sì che la moglie possa resistere.


Già, la moglie... Secondo me si sente sola almeno quanto lui. Hanno scelto vie diverse di sublimazione a questa solitudine: lui zompa qui e là, lei fa brillare casa e prepara ricettine. :condom:


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Già, la moglie... Secondo me si sente sola almeno quanto lui. Hanno scelto vie diverse di sublimazione a questa solitudine: lui zompa qui e là, lei fa brillare casa e prepara ricettine. :condom:



IO non escluderei faccia pure altro,  ñon e'  che se ami avere la casa pulita  e cambiare le lenzuola tutti i giorni non apprezzi pure un Tronco  di Pino ed un giro di Valzer ogni tanto, senza ossessione ne programmazione.

A volte proprio le persone  piu'  trasparenti hanno un dolce segreto,  inoffensivo e rilassante.


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non escluderei faccia pure altro,  ñon e'  che se ami avere la casa pulita  e cambiare le lenzuola tutti i giorni non apprezzi pure un *Tronco  di Pino* ed un giro di Valzer ogni tanto, senza ossessione ne programmazione.
> 
> A volte proprio le persone  piu'  trasparenti hanno un dolce segreto,  inoffensivo e rilassante.


Sul neretto: ma Disiiiiiiii!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma Disiiiiiiii!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se decidi di trasgredire, ne deve valere la pena.
Mancavanti un pezzo, partito da solo...


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se decidi di trasgredire, ne deve valere la pena.


Concordo 
Ma ad intuito direi che lei non cerca questo, anche perché ne avrebbe a dosi massicce in casa. Ha cercato rifugio in altri piani dell'esistenza. Poi non è detto che non sia solo una fuga temporanea, eh, ma per ora, con una figlia piccola e un lavoro impegnativo, non lo ritengo così probabile.


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: ma Disiiiiiiii!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se decidi di trasgredire, e non e' nelle tue corde, ne deve valere la 'pena'.

Non basta che respiri, deve lasciare un buon ricordo.


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Concordo
> Ma ad intuito direi che lei non cerca questo, anche perché ne avrebbe a dosi massicce in casa. Ha cercato rifugio in altri piani dell'esistenza. Poi non è detto che non sia solo una fuga temporanea, eh, ma per ora, con una figlia piccola e un lavoro impegnativo, non lo ritengo così probabile.



Tempo fa l'avrei pensato pure io, ma questo forum mi ha insegnato di tutto, gente che tradisce mogli incinta, e pure peggio, gente fidanzata che si tiene l'amante per decenni, gente che tradisce il giorno prima di sposarsi,  gente innamorata del coniuge che divaga, quindi nessuna garanzia che perche' pulisci casa e sei presa da un figlio piccolo non hai tempo per il vicino di casa attraente.

Il fatto di averne in abbondanza in casa, non basta, purtroppo.

Le mie bambine in casa da piccole,non mangiavano mai frutta, invitate a pranzo da un amica a cui avevo detto che non serviva la frutta per loro, ne aveva poca, si sono mangiate 2 pesche giganti lasciando i suoi figli senza, stentavo a crederci, il gusto del 'proibito' o 'roba d'altri'. Mah!


----------



## mistral (25 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non escluderei faccia pure altro,  ñon e'  che se ami avere la casa pulita  e cambiare le lenzuola tutti i giorni non apprezzi pure un Tronco  di Pino ed un giro di Valzer ogni tanto, senza ossessione ne programmazione.
> 
> A volte proprio le persone  piu'  trasparenti hanno un dolce segreto,  inoffensivo e rilassante.


Magari sono fatta male io ma a me i mister machoperfetto che sbaraglia la concorrenza (in chiacchiere perché non vedo altro) mi farebbe ammosciare gli ormoni.
Tutto questo autocelebrarsi mi abbatterebbe dopo 10 minuti di conversazione ma ammetto che per una donna annoiata ,con scarsa autostima ,sentirsi ricambiata da colui che recita la parte del dio sceso in terra potrebbe farla sentire la fortunata prescelta .


----------



## mistral (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Concordo
> Ma ad intuito direi che lei non cerca questo, anche perché ne avrebbe a dosi massicce in casa. Ha cercato rifugio in altri piani dell'esistenza. Poi non è detto che non sia solo una fuga temporanea, eh, ma per ora, con una figlia piccola e un lavoro impegnativo, non lo ritengo così probabile.


Magari non fa ma di sicuro sogna....che forse è anche peggio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Concordo
> Ma ad intuito direi che lei non cerca questo, anche perché ne avrebbe a dosi massicce in casa. Ha cercato rifugio in altri piani dell'esistenza. Poi non è detto che non sia solo una fuga temporanea, eh, ma per ora, con una figlia piccola e un lavoro impegnativo, non lo ritengo così probabile.


Non vorrei che Arcistufo la prendesse come una offesa e di conseguenza una vendetta, ma io credo che la moglie sia sì cambiata e adesso vorrebbe un Uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari sono fatta male io ma a me i mister machoperfetto che sbaraglia la concorrenza (in chiacchiere perché non vedo altro) mi farebbe ammosciare gli ormoni.
> Tutto questo autocelebrarsi mi abbatterebbe dopo 10 minuti di conversazione ma ammetto che per una donna annoiata ,con scarsa autostima ,sentirsi ricambiata da colui che recita la parte del dio sceso in terra potrebbe farla sentire la fortunata prescelta .


Questo intendevo.
Noi del club percepiamo questo. Ma non è schierarsi.


----------



## bettypage (25 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO non escluderei faccia pure altro,  ñon e'  che se ami avere la casa pulita  e cambiare le lenzuola tutti i giorni non apprezzi pure un Tronco  di Pino ed un giro di Valzer ogni tanto, senza ossessione ne programmazione.
> 
> A volte proprio le persone  piu'  trasparenti hanno un dolce segreto,  inoffensivo e rilassante.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (25 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei che Arcistufo la prendesse come una offesa e di conseguenza una vendetta, ma io credo che la moglie sia sì cambiata e adesso vorrebbe un Uomo.


Esatto,generalmente quando una donna evolve anche in madre ha necessità di avere  accanto un uomo che a sua volta evolva e accetti di spostare il baricentro da se stesso .Non ha più la prevalenza avere lo stallone che ti "stupisce " con effetti triti e ritriti perché si iniziano a trovare molto sexy ed attraenti altre caratteristiche e cosa importante fanno inorridire i "capricci" del soggetto adulto perché si è già in overdose di capricci del soggetto avente diritto.Non è inusuale sentire una donna che ricorda i primi anni di maternità come un mettersi in secondo piano e sognare di andare almeno in bagno da sola,il passare notti insonni,scordarsi del parrucchiere e dell'outfit.
Un uomo in questa fase non dovrebbe pensare all'auto gratificazione e alla ricerca della figa di turno ma dovrebbe aiutare la compagna ad uscire dal tunnel per ripristinare una normalità soddisfacente che non potrà più essere come il prima del figlio.Mai più ,il che non significa che non possa essere anche più appagante.Tocca farsene una ragione .
Ci si adegua visto che non tutti possono avere nonni,tate colf......se così non fosse farebbe strano vedere una mamma strillare come un'adolescente per uscire la sera,tirar tardi in discoteca o passare i pomeriggi nella beauty spa.
Spesso invece ci si adegua ad un uomo stile Arcistufo che non aveva ben capito cosa potesse accadere (anche e sopratutto a livello di equilibrio di coppia ed emotivo) dall'unione di un ovulo e di uno spermatozoo.
Si tratta di maturità ,eccitantissima maturità .
Comunque dopo 60 pagine di auto giustificazioni,di centinaia di interventi dai quali Arcistufo non ha assorbito nemmeno una virgola che lo spostasse dalle sue auto convinzioni ,di presunte colpe della moglie ,della maternità etc,si  è arrivati a ciò che gli avevamo scritto nelle prime pagine o giù di lì.È un banalissimo traditore seriale che vuole ricevere l'oscar dalla sconosciuta di turno alla quale spesso deve nascondere il fatto di essere padre per "sbloccarla" ,al quale piace farsi vedere splendido dalle mammine delle amichette della figlia che poverette hanno a casa un concorrente senza speranza ..Si è alla fine auto definito Zoccola di natura.
Che tristezza,che banalità ....


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

*ARIECCHIME! (occhio che è lunga)*

Buongiorno a tutti, mi ripiglio il mio thread visto che sono stato più di un mese staccato dal forum. Vi ho continuato a leggere ogni volta che potevo dal telefonino, ma ho avuto qualche problema logistico. Ci sono diverse cosette qui che meritano risposta, in primis l'intervento di @_Leda_ , che dai toni che ha usato secondo me si é data pure la pena di leggere le 60 pagine antecedenti. Ovviamente di questo la ringrazio. Compatibilmente con tutti gli impegni della vita reale cercherò di tornare su questi schermi quanto più possibile, altrimenti c'è il rischio che la Gang Dei Cornuti™ continui a molestare noi poveri traditori innocenti.


Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo e ben arrivato Sono stata molto in dubbio se partecipare nel tuo thread dicendoti che sensazione mi hai trasmesso, perché non è esattamente carina, però poi mi sono detta che la butto lì: magari ti è utile per capire qualcosa, magari la stracci e mi insulti e pazienza. Io ci provo. Spero di non offenderti, il senso del mio contributo non vuole essere quello in nessun modo. Solo un punto di vista alternativo.


Allora @_Leda_, se c'è una cosa che è quasi impossibile fare, soprattutto in un ambiente virtuale dove si è protetti dall'anonimato, é offendermi. Almeno mettiamo giù subito un'idea comune di comunicazione. Capisco benissimo che quello che posso scrivere, magari argomentandolo in maniera più o meno pallosa, possa essere noioso. Ma come sempre c'è un però. Io sto scrivendo sto riportando e sto ricostruendo una storia con tutto il suo scheletro di sentimenti che la ha tenuta in piedi per anni, con tutti gli scricchiolii che si sentono, e tutte le migliaia di seccature. È abbastanza ovvio che si finisce per riassumere, oppure per andare per sommi capi, altrimenti se uno dovesse riportare la vita per così come, uscirebbe fuori una via di mezzo tra l'Ulisse di Joyce ed Harry Potter. A questo aggiungici anche la difficoltà estrema di descrivere i sentimenti a parole. Voglio dire già è sufficientemente difficile riuscire a capire nello specifico un sentimento quando lo provi mentre lo provi, figurati ricostruirlo dopo nei dettagli. Chi dice di essere in grado normalmente mente o si sopravvaluta.
 Quindi tranquilla che non mi offendo, capisco di trasmettere noia, ma ti posso assicurare che io non mi annoio. Almeno nella vita vera. Cercherò di essere più cazzaro :mexican:


Leda ha detto:


> Nonostante tutta la tua effervescenza, le energie a mille e il decisionismo, mi hai comunicato una sensazione di estrema noia. Cioè, ti ho proprio trovato noioso. Hai tutto chiarissimo in testa sul mondo come deve andare, cosa è giusto fare, cosa è figo, cos'è evolutivo e cosa non lo è. Idee molto chiare? Sì, certo. Sarebbero apprezzabili se fossero accompagnate da almeno un minimo spazio interiore per far posto ad altre idee, altri modi di sentire, a qualcosa che assomigli all'accoglienza per l'altro. Cosa che, invece, onestamente ho avvertito ben poco, almeno in quello che hai scritto finora.


Perdonami, la tua impressione è sicuramente corretta, il punto è che molto spesso ho trovato impressioni dall'altra parte che non mettevano minimamente al centro i punti che interessavano a me,  ma soltanto visioni farisaiche sul giusto e lo sbagliato che non aggiungono le tolgono nulla al discorso. In quel caso cosa devo fare oltre a manifestare disinteresse? Ho provato a fare grande esercizio di pazienza, riportando continuamente la discussione con calma ai binari che interessavano a me. Ora nessuno, purtroppo nemmeno tu, ha messo a fuoco il punto che mi interessa, cioè perché accidenti oltre a essere io il traditore, io l'impenitente, io il bugiardo, io quello che ha fatto consapevolmente la scelta tra rimanere fedele a me stesso (chissà, sarà per quello che ci tengo tanto al mio modo di vedere il mondo) invece di appiccicarmi un sorriso falso in faccia, spegnermi in un mondo che mi fa abbastanza schifo, e attendere il dolce abbraccio della morte al suono si "si cara, certo  tesoro", SONO PURE INCAZZATO CON LEI.


Non ho spazio per chi mi consiglia di confessare.
Non ho spazio per chi mi consiglia di smettere di andare a corrente
Non ho spazio per chi si mette a fare battute sul fatto che mia moglie potrebbe avere un altro. Ma mica perché sono geloso, proprio perché sarebbe segno che la signora abbia per la testa qualcos'altro, oltre a pappe, economia domestica & pomodorini bio.
*Per tutti gli altri la porta è aperta e l'orecchio è teso.*
 Ancora una volta, non si tratta di ciò che è giusto, si tratta di ciò che mi fa stare bene, e che quindi è giusto per me. Se poi mi chiedi se sia vero o no che il mio stile di vita mi faccia stare bene, ti posso soltanto rispondere che ho provato a non tenere questo stile di vita, e sono stato peggio.


Leda ha detto:


> In Palombella Rossa di Nanni Moretti, che è un mattone di film, ma che ti consiglio di vedere se già non l'hai fatto, il protagonista Michele si lamenta con la figlia di quanto si annoi. La figlia gli risponde, senza alcuna animosità: "Ti annoi perché sei noioso."


Si ma lui è noioso davvero :rotfl:


Leda ha detto:


> Ecco, è suppergiù quello che voglio dire io a te. Te le canti e te le suoni, e per quanto tu sia divertente, intelligente e dotato di sense of humour alla fine chiunque si annoierebbe a star sempre e solo in compagnia del suo fantastico ego ipertrofico se non lasciasse avvicinare qualcun altro che lo arricchisca con la sua diversità. Ma bisognerebbe aver curiosità per l'Altro, inteso non solo come mero confermatore della tua visione del mondo. Perché alla lunga ti direbbe solo le cose che ti dici già da solo e non ti smuoveresti di un passo da dove sei.


Nella vita reale è esattamente così. Occhio che mia moglie è piena di conferme. Posso sentirmi trascurato da lei, non messo in discussione. Il punto è proprio che in questa fase stare con lei non mi arricchisce più. Le altre persone di solito si consumano abbastanza in fretta, ma, quelle che durano danno un contributo sostanziale al mio essere me...


Leda ha detto:


> Io tua moglie la ringrazierei, al posto tuo, perché almeno la tua incazzatura con lei ti suggerisce che strada potresti prendere, volendo.


*Quale? *


Leda ha detto:


> Ho detto


Amen:mexican:


mistral ha detto:


> Quoto tutto,non solo, io lo trovo ansiogeno e incastrato nel suo ruolo ,incapace di apprezzare e guardare anche da un'altra prospettiva. Credo che debba nascondere perfettamente la sua natura per far sì che la moglie possa resistere.


Si, un ninja emotivo…


Leda ha detto:


> Già, la moglie... Secondo me si sente sola almeno quanto lui. Hanno scelto vie diverse di sublimazione a questa solitudine: lui zompa qui e là, lei fa brillare casa e prepara ricettine.


No @_Leda_, qui sei completamente fuori strada. Lei non si sente per nulla sola, e non sta sublimando nessun tipo di frustrazione. Sta bene dove sta, ha trovato un ruolo che le piace, e non riesce a conciliare la vita che vive adesso, con la vita che ha venduto a me. In perfetta buona fede, sicuramente, ma lei sta benissimo. Altrimenti avrei un angolo di attacco valido però smontare le sue certezze.


disincantata ha detto:


> IO non escluderei faccia pure altro, ñon e' che se ami avere la casa pulita e cambiare le lenzuola tutti i giorni non apprezzi pure un Tronco di Pino ed un giro di Valzer ogni tanto, senza ossessione ne programmazione.


Magari fosse…


disincantata ha detto:


> A volte proprio le persone piu' trasparenti hanno un dolce segreto, inoffensivo e rilassante.


Verissimo, Guarda me… :rotfl:


Leda ha detto:


> Concordo
> Ma ad intuito direi che lei non cerca questo, anche perché ne avrebbe a dosi massicce in casa. Ha cercato rifugio in altri piani dell'esistenza. Poi non è detto che non sia solo una fuga temporanea, eh, ma per ora, con una figlia piccola e un lavoro impegnativo, non lo ritengo così probabile.


Idem.
[/QUOTE]


disincantata ha detto:


> Tempo fa l'avrei pensato pure io, ma questo forum mi ha insegnato di tutto, gente che tradisce mogli incinta, e pure peggio, gente fidanzata che si tiene l'amante per decenni, gente che tradisce il giorno prima di sposarsi, gente innamorata del coniuge che divaga, quindi nessuna garanzia che perché pulisci casa e sei presa da un figlio piccolo non hai tempo per il vicino di casa attraente.


Condominio di vecchietti…


disincantata ha detto:


> Il fatto di averne in abbondanza in casa, non basta, purtroppo.


Di che? Di maschio alfa? Ma figurati! Ti posso assicurare che se avessi per casa una leonessa in caccia, sicuramente mi comprerei il costume e la gazzella. Il problema è che a casa abbiamo una palude di melassa...


disincantata ha detto:


> Le mie bambine in casa da piccole,non mangiavano mai frutta, invitate a pranzo da un amica a cui avevo detto che non serviva la frutta per loro, ne aveva poca, si sono mangiate 2 pesche giganti lasciando i suoi figli senza, stentavo a crederci, il gusto del 'proibito' o 'roba d'altri'. Mah!


Ecco, questo episodio prova a vederlo così: mia moglie sei tu, io sono le bambine e la fuori è pieno di frutta...  Quella invece che viene servita a casa con contorno di strilli e strepiti sensi di colpa non ci piace anche se è buona...


mistral ha detto:


> Magari sono fatta male io ma a me i mister machoperfetto che sbaraglia la concorrenza (in chiacchiere perché non vedo altro) mi farebbe ammosciare gli ormoni.


 @_mistral_, nel caso non te ne fossi accorta, siamo su un forum, qui tutti chiacchierano. Poi, in virtù del fatto che qui c'è l'anonimato, puoi aspettarti una decente dose di sincerità, ma è abbastanza chiaro che qui sopra portare fatti è abbastanza complicato


mistral ha detto:


> Tutto questo autocelebrarsi mi abbatterebbe dopo 10 minuti di conversazione ma ammetto che per una donna annoiata ,con scarsa autostima ,sentirsi ricambiata da colui che recita la parte del dio sceso in terra potrebbe farla sentire la fortunata prescelta .


Ma chi si autocelebra? Io sto semplicemente spiegando il mio punto di vista. Non ho la pretesa di insegnare niente a nessuno, ho solo la richiesta (per chi vuole) di essere ascoltato senza che mi siano rotte le palle. Poi onestamente, a me 40 anni di vita non me li ha regalati nessuno, e qualche conferma dalle persone che popolano la mia vita reale, mi è arrivata. Come ho detto dall'inizio, non sono io ad essere figo, ma é la concorrenza che fa schifo. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai senza un Ferrari sotto al culo, ancora capita spesso e volentieri che qualche gentile signora mi comunichi in maniera piuttosto esplicita la sua disponibilità.


mistral ha detto:


> Esatto,generalmente quando una donna evolve anche in madre ha necessità di avere accanto un uomo che a sua volta evolva e accetti di spostare il baricentro da se stesso .Non ha più la prevalenza avere lo stallone che ti "stupisce " con effetti triti e ritriti perché si iniziano a trovare molto sexy ed attraenti altre caratteristiche e cosa importante fanno inorridire i "capricci" del soggetto adulto perché si è già in overdose di capricci del soggetto avente diritto. Non è inusuale sentire una donna che ricorda i primi anni di maternità come un mettersi in secondo piano e sognare di andare almeno in bagno da sola,il passare notti insonni,scordarsi del parrucchiere e dell'outfit.


Ecco, questo. È molto interessante. Allora ti propongo io un rovesciamento di prospettiva. Ed è proprio un discorso di rapporto fra Marte e Venere.
I capricci degli adulti si chiamano esigenze.
I capricci degli adulti si chiamano esigenze perché, a differenza dei bambini, gli adulti riescono a soddisfare le proprie esigenze in modo autonomo, senza accollare lo sforzo di realizzazione a qualcun altro.
L'esigenza di avere figli è qualcosa di tipicamente femminile. Almeno su questo spero ne converrai. Anche perché normalmente i padri si attaccano ai figli dopo qualche tempo. Poi sentimenti crescono, l'amore diventa viscerale, eccetera eccetera.
Dare per scontato che un uomo sacrifichi tutto per la famiglia, significa dare per scontato l'uomo che hai accanto.
Praticamente il concetto è che prendi un lupo, lo trasformi in un cane, e poi ti sbalordisci se il cane ha imparato ad amare la catena
Perché vedi, il punto è che sicuramente io non sono perfetto. Nemmeno lontanamente. Però non mi sono mai venduto diverso da come sono. La signora mi ha scelto per alcune mie caratteristiche, non ultimo il fatto di essere un vincente, di essere indomabile, di essere quello che non si ferma davanti a nulla, ecc. ecc. (di qui in poi aggiungere aggettivi a casaccio che mi sono stufato).
Cioè se ti piace uno così, che accidenti vuoi dalla vita? Che cosa ti aspetti che siccome hai figliato, è arrivata la Fata Smemorina e ha trasformato la zucca in carrozza? Purtroppo non funziona così. La zucca, la mia zucca, è dura e vuota, esattamente com'era prima dell'Immacolata Concezione.
 Quindi adesso bella mia ti si pone una scelta:
 Se la tua esigenza è avere accanto un uomo come piace a te, o almeno come credevi che ti piacesse, fai quel che devi per tenertelo
 Se la tua esigenza è quella di avere accanto un uomo addomesticato, in virtù del fatto che sei la madre di mia figlia casomai posso concederti un addomesticamento parziale, sempre a condizione che mi lasci spazio sufficiente per salvarmi l'anima
 Se, infine, la tua esigenza e di avere accanto un uomo che esiste solo nella tua testa, posso anche fare lo sforzo di impersonare quell'uomo, però va da sé che  ogni tanto il lupo vada lasciato correre libero.
 Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro sul mio punto di vista. E ti assicuro che non è autocelebrativo per niente. Io ho l'esigenza di restare me stesso, non è un capriccio.


mistral ha detto:


> Un uomo in questa fase non dovrebbe pensare all'auto gratificazione e alla ricerca della figa di turno ma dovrebbe aiutare la compagna ad uscire dal tunnel per ripristinare una normalità soddisfacente che non potrà più essere come il prima del figlio. Mai più ,il che non significa che non possa essere anche più appagante. Tocca farsene una ragione .


Si, certo, ma sta cosa si fa in due, o non si fa.


mistral ha detto:


> Ci si adegua visto che non tutti possono avere nonni,tate colf......se così non fosse farebbe strano vedere una mamma strillare come un'adolescente per uscire la sera,tirar tardi in discoteca o passare i pomeriggi nella beauty spa.


Mica andiamo  a rubare…


mistral ha detto:


> Spesso invece ci si adegua ad un uomo stile Arcistufo che non aveva ben capito cosa potesse accadere (anche e sopratutto a livello di equilibrio di coppia ed emotivo) dall'unione di un ovulo e di uno spermatozoo.


Ripeto che lo sapeva pure prima…


mistral ha detto:


> Si tratta di maturità ,eccitantissima maturità .


Aspetta, quindi mi stai dicendo che è più eccitante avere accanto un uomo che cerca un ristorante in base al rapporto qualità prezzo, oppure che fa giri immensi per spiegarti perché quest'anno non si può andare in settimana bianca (che poi magari questi giri immensi sono fondamentalmente volti a giustificare perché si è fatto la macchina nuova), piuttosto che qualcuno che per andare in settimana bianca si inventa il modo di vendere un frigorifero gli eschimesi? Poi però quando tua figlia vince le medaglie e tu stai sulla linea del traguardo con i lucciconi non ci pensi che magari quelle emozioni sono frutto del sudore, ma anche del cervello dell'uomo che hai scelto.
 Se ti piace di più quello che cerca il ristorante in base al rapporto qualità prezzo, hai solo due scelte: autostima troppo bassa, oppure sei sufficientemente ipocrita da raccontarti che uno così ti piace fino a fartelo piacere davvero.
 (Oppure lui è un ingegnere, ma quella è una categoria a parte)
Ma facimm’ o’ piacere…
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mistral ha detto:


> Comunque dopo 60 pagine di auto giustificazioni,di centinaia di interventi dai quali Arcistufo non ha assorbito nemmeno una virgola che lo spostasse dalle sue auto convinzioni ,di presunte colpe della moglie ,della maternità etc,si è arrivati a ciò che gli avevamo scritto nelle prime pagine o giù di lì.È un banalissimo traditore seriale che vuole ricevere l'oscar dalla sconosciuta di turno alla quale spesso deve nascondere il fatto di essere padre per "sbloccarla" ,al quale piace farsi vedere splendido dalle mammine delle amichette della figlia che poverette hanno a casa un concorrente senza speranza ..Si è alla fine auto definito Zoccola di natura.


Amica mia, e allora facci pace. Se faccio il maschio alfa, é veteromachismo. Se scrivo che sono zoccola di natura, sono triste e banale. Mafammecapì, se uno sposato je piace ancora la femmina, per te si deve solo curare? Ma non sarà che a te ti smosciano quelli che non la pensano come te?


***
Ecco, credo di aver scritto tutto.
Se mi sono perso qualcosa ci tornerò.​


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION]

Ho letto tutte le 61 pagine precedenti, giusto, e pure tutto il tuo ultimo lunghissimo post.
Adesso infatti sono un po' stanca 
Però ti ringrazio lo stesso perché il sezionamento pezzo per pezzo dei miei post mi ha quasi fatta sentire importante :rotfl:

Probabilmente dovrei essere meno concisa, ma come ti dicevo poco fa sono stanca, quindi stringerò su alcuni punti che mi sembrano cardini:

1) che il desiderio di maternità sia prerogativa femminile è una boiata. Però non ti salta in testa nessuno se ammetti che tua moglie aveva più voglia di te di avere un figlio e che tu ti sei accodato. Di fatto a me sembri preso alla sprovvista proprio dalla mancanza di triangolazione che si è instaurata (non tu-il bebè o tua moglie-il bebè, ma tu-lei-il bebè), ma questa è come minimo una responsabilità di entrambi, sia di chi accentra sia di chi non si inserisce, se non magari tagliando fuori l'altro/a;

2) tutto il discorso sul fatto che si vuole il lupo e poi però si cerchi il cane, lo lascerei perdere. Non è tua moglie che si lamenta o è insoddisfatta, sei tu;

3) io ancora non ho capito cosa vuoi sentirti dire. Se magari ce lo esplicitassi, a me almeno faresti un favore.

Grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_Arcistufo_ Ho letto tutte le 61 pagine precedenti, giusto, e pure tutto il tuo ultimo lunghissimo post.


Graziassai. Capisco sia stata dura


Leda ha detto:


> Però ti ringrazio lo stesso perché il sezionamento pezzo per pezzo dei miei post mi ha quasi fatta sentire importante


Deformazione professionale, madame. Brutta razza, gli avvocati


Leda ha detto:


> 1) che il desiderio di maternità sia prerogativa femminile è una boiata. Però non ti salta in testa nessuno se ammetti che tua moglie aveva più voglia di te di avere un figlio e che tu ti sei accodato.


Secondo me è così per tutti o quasi…


Leda ha detto:


> 2) tutto il discorso sul fatto che si vuole il lupo e poi però si cerchi il cane, lo lascerei perdere. Non è tua moglie che si lamenta o è insoddisfatta, sei tu;


No, su questo dissento. Mi sento fregato proprio…


Leda ha detto:


> 3) io ancora non ho capito *cosa vuoi sentirti dire.* Se magari ce lo esplicitassi, a me almeno faresti un favore. Grazie


Niente. Lasciam perdere, grazie comunque per averci provato.


----------



## flower7700 (19 Settembre 2016)

Ciao Arcistufo. 

Tu chiedi come mai sei incazzato con tua moglie. 
Ti hanno dato 60 pagine di risposte, eppure sei ancora qui a chiedercelo. 
In fondo come possiamo saperlo noi se non lo sai nemmeno tu ?


----------



## iosolo (19 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> @_Arcistufo_
> 
> Ho letto tutte le 61 pagine precedenti, giusto, e pure tutto il tuo ultimo lunghissimo post.
> Adesso infatti sono un po' stanca :mrgreen:
> ...


Credo   che Arcistufo abbia solo aperto un dibattito, messo sul piatto un  punto diverso da quello del "club dei traditi" come lo chiama lui. Visto  che pure io faccio parte di quel club, certe sue prese di  posizione sono sicuramente per me discutibili, ma credo che sia proprio  quello che lui voglia fare... mettersi in gioco, se no che senso avrebbe  iscriversi in un forum e aprire un thread di 60 pagine. 

Vediamo se ho compreso quello che dice. 
Lui è insoddisfatto perchè la moglie lo rende insoddisfatto. 
La  moglie non vede o non si cura della sua insoddisfazione perchè lei in  realtà è soddisfatta, quindi non ha nessuna intenzione di fare nulla  perchè la situazione così com'è l'appaga. 
Lui è incazzato con lei perchè non fa nulla, perchè è dovere di ogni moglie soddisfare il proprio marito. 
I  patti matrimoniali quindi per lui ora sono azzerrati, lei da moglie,  non curandosi della sua soddisfazione, è stata la prima a venirne meno.   
Lui cerca soddisfazione da un altra parte. 


Il dibattito è  qui. Quando il proprio compagno/compagna non soddisfa i nostri desideri  e/o non prova nemmeno a farlo è giusto andare a cercare altrove?
Chi è venuto meno ai patti?! Chi nega all'altro l'appagamento, o l'altro, che l'appagamento lo cerca altrove?

La situazione di Arcistufo può conoscerla solo lui, come quella di ognuno di noi, ma il dibattito ci sta. 
Rimanere  insoddisfatti e quindi sacrificare i proprio desideri oppure fare di  tutto per essere soddisfatti, nascondendo le nostre azioni per quieto  vivere? 

Da tradita è dura essere anche lontanamente obiettivi, i  propri sentimenti sono talmente tanto forti che si prova zero empatia  per il traditore. Però purtroppo continuo anch'io a farmi questa  domanda, quanto è colpa mia?! quanto potevo fare e non ho fatto, quanto  anch'io sono venuta meno ai miei patti. 

L'unica cosa di cui sono  sicura in questo momento, purtroppo aggiungerei, è che quello che  sembra non è mai realmente così e che difficilmente riusciamo a capire i  nostri pensieri meno che mai quelli di un nostro patner. 
Quindi non  darei così per scontati i pensieri di tua moglie Arcistufo, che è forse  questo quello che in molti ti contestano. Tua moglie, così come ogni  essere umano, è un essere complesso con milioni di sfumature e credo che  sia sciocco dare per scontato i suoi sentimenti. 
La sensazione è che tu lo faccia solo per giustificare le tue azioni. 

Purtroppo   è stata anche la giustificazione di mio marito, mi ha detto che l'ho lasciato passare come se fosse un  fantasma, la mia sensazione invece è che nemmeno un muro di cemento  poteva fermarlo (e questa è stata la mia di giustificazione) 
Quindi è lei che non riesce a soddisfarti oppure lei, per quanto si sforzasse, non  riuscirebbe mai a soddisfarti?

Io me lo sto ancora chiedendo. 
Chissà se se lo chiede anche lui.
Forse  bisogna solo prendere atto che il tempo ci ha cambiato così tanto che  ora i nostri desideri non sono più compatibili. Non sono sbagliati ne i  miei, ne i suoi, solo non compatibili. 

Da tradita la cosa che ho  odiato di più è di non avere avuto veramente una scelta. La mia scelta è  stata portata via da mille bugie, omissioni e inganni e questo è  fondamentalmente INGIUSTO. 
In qualsiasi modo lo vedi rimane ingiusto non credi?!


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi non  darei così per scontati i pensieri di tua moglie Arcistufo, che è forse  questo quello che in molti ti contestano. Tua moglie, così come ogni  essere umano, è un essere complesso con milioni di sfumature e credo che  sia sciocco dare per scontato i suoi sentimenti.
> La sensazione è che tu lo faccia solo per giustificare le tue azioni.





> Purtroppo   è stata anche la giustificazione di mio marito, mi ha detto che l'ho lasciato passare come se fosse un  fantasma, la mia sensazione invece è che nemmeno un muro di cemento  poteva fermarlo (e questa è stata la mia di giustificazione)
> Quindi è lei che non riesce a soddisfarti oppure lei, per quanto si sforzasse, non  riuscirebbe mai a soddisfarti?





> Da tradita la cosa che ho  odiato di più è di non avere avuto veramente una scelta. La mia scelta è  stata portata via da mille bugie, omissioni e inganni e questo è  fondamentalmente INGIUSTO.
> In qualsiasi modo lo vedi rimane ingiusto non credi?!


Bel post.

Scegliere si sceglie, anche dopo essere stati traditi. E' solo che sarebbe stato preferibile non essere messi davanti a *quella* scelta. 
Comunque sganciarsi dal concetto di giustizia è fondamentale, altrimenti non se ne esce se non, in ogni caso, spezzati per sempre.

Ps. grazie per il riassunto :up:


----------



## iosolo (19 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bel post.
> 
> Scegliere si sceglie, anche dopo essere stati traditi. E' solo che sarebbe stato preferibile non essere messi davanti a *quella* scelta.
> Comunque sganciarsi dal concetto di giustizia è fondamentale, altrimenti non se ne esce se non, in ogni caso, spezzati per sempre.
> ...


Andrea, 
che sia INGIUSTO è palese. Capisco essere comprensiva ma pensare che il traditore stia facendo una cosa GIUSTA è quantomeno folle. 

La scelta arriva solo dopo e solo se lo scopri. 
In questo momento la moglie di Arcistufo non ha possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Andrea,
> che sia INGIUSTO è palese. Capisco essere comprensiva ma pensare che il traditore stia facendo una cosa GIUSTA è quantomeno folle.
> *
> La scelta arriva solo dopo e solo se lo scopri. *
> In questo momento la moglie di Arcistufo non ha possibilità di scelta.


Mi sarò espressa male; intendevo dopo, certo.


La  moglie di Arcistufo, dal punto di vista del marito e nostro che lo stiamo leggendo, non ha possibilità di scelta, ma magari, come tante altre mogli, sta scegliendo anche lei per conto suo, aumma aumma. Mentre il marito passa le ore su un forum lei chissà..


----------



## Leda (19 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo   che Arcistufo abbia solo aperto un dibattito, messo sul piatto un  punto diverso da quello del "club dei traditi" come lo chiama lui. Visto  che pure io faccio parte di quel club, certe sue prese di  posizione sono sicuramente per me discutibili, ma credo che sia proprio  quello che lui voglia fare... mettersi in gioco, se no che senso avrebbe  iscriversi in un forum e aprire un thread di 60 pagine.
> 
> Vediamo se ho compreso quello che dice.
> Lui è insoddisfatto perchè la moglie lo rende insoddisfatto.
> ...


Sul neretto: non mi era parso che la questione fosse questa, onestamente. Può essermi sfuggito, ma ho avuto la sensazione che le domande fossero altre.

Ad una domanda come quella nerettata cosa vuoi rispondere?
Sì, è giusto per chi cerca di stare in equilibrio come può, gli è funzionale.
No, non è giusto per chi sta dall'altra parte senza sapere che viene tradito.

E quindi?

Arcistufo non si dimostra pentito o dubbioso riguardo all'opportunità di tradire.
E' che sotto sotto non ottiene affatto la soddisfazione che cerca.
Perché non è scopare che gli manca: è il rapporto che aveva con sua moglie prima che diventassero una famiglia, quello che rivuole indietro.
La soddisfazione lui la pretende da lei, è con lei che ce l'ha.
E allora che consigli sensati vuoi dargli?
Non si può obbligare qualcuno ad essere diverso da come è (nel suo assetto attuale). Lei è cambiata? Cercava solo un fuco per appagare il suo desiderio di maternità? E' una stronza? E' venuta meno ai patti?
Eh... l'incazzatura ci sta, ma poi bisogna pure andare oltre e stabilire se te la vuoi tenere, una che t'ha fregato, oppure no. Fare i capricci non serve a molto.


----------



## MariLea (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ***
> Ecco, credo di aver scritto tutto.
> Se mi sono perso qualcosa ci tornerò.​


:uhoh:


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Settembre 2016)

domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
diocristo! !!
Ha comprato LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!! e pure 26 tipi di farina bio...
Era una che faceva il waterblowjob e adesso sta lá ad armeggiare con la macchina del pane.
Se domani qualcuno volesse sapere chi sono nella vita reale  aprisse la cronaca di Roma e cercasse "soffoca la moglie con le baguette"... non so se ridere o piangere. Probabilmente esco, sennò diventò alcolizzato.


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
> uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
> LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
> diocristo! !!
> ...



Che ti importa della macchina del pane?


----------



## MariLea (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
> uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
> LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
> diocristo! !!
> ...


Ossignore! :facepalm: più che riderci... la trovo preoccupante e dico davvero perché sto vivendo qualcosa del genere in famiglia...

Sono le ossessioni della nostra epoca
Guardati questo film "Hungry Hearts"
Qui c'è la recensione http://www.mymovies.it/film/2014/hungryhearts/


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
> uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
> LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
> diocristo! !!
> ...


Va beh male che vada apri una panetteria


----------



## bettypage (19 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
> uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
> LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
> diocristo! !!
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Era una che faceva il waterblowjob e adesso sta lá ad armeggiare con la macchina del pane


Non sei solo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non sei solo.


Grazie, davvero. Cominciavo a pensare di essere un marziano

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che ti importa della macchina del pane?


Fai te. Io mi sento come uno che si è comprato una Ferrari, si è presentato al concessionario e ha ritirato una station wagon. Però consuma poco...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grazie, davvero. Cominciavo a pensare di essere un marziano
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Prego.
Però non ce la menare più con la 'legittimità' del tuo comportamento...


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> domani rispondo a tutti. INTANTO....PORCA TROIA!!!!
> uno torna a casa tutto contento e ben disposto e quella che ha fatto?
> LA MACCHINA PER FARE IL PANE!!!
> diocristo! !!
> ...


Cambia il nick in MegaArciStufo se una macchina per il pane ti fa sto effetto...Ma poi che è sta fissa con i prodotti Bio?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Prego.
> Però non ce la menare più con la 'legittimità' del tuo comportamento...


e chi ve la mena? 


Eratò ha detto:


> Cambia il nick in MegaArciStufo se una macchina per il pane ti fa sto effetto...Ma poi che è sta fissa con i prodotti Bio?


La macchina del pane è solo una tappa della valle di lacrime complessiva...


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e chi ve la mena?
> 
> La macchina del pane è solo una tappa della valle di lacrime complessiva...


Il plurale non l'ho capito.E che c'entro io col post di Jim?Intendevo che ti vedo piu intollerante del solito nei confronti di tua moglie.E che avrò detto mai?Scusa ho letto dopo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> View attachment 11944


:rotfl:

Da waterblowjob a waterboarding con la macchina del pane. Da Valentina Nappi a Dick Cheney.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Da waterblowjob a waterboarding con la macchina del pane. Da Valentina Nappi a Dick Cheney.


Come diceva quella canzone?Come si cambiaaaa..come si cambiaaaaaa!Adesso manca un impastatrice professionale da 5 kg....Scherzo   [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION].Prima o poi comunque una si stufa pure di tenere le mani nella farina e la macchina del pane finisce nel dimenticatoio.Son ambizioni passegere...


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

La prossima sarà il bimby. Vedrai....


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> La prossima sarà il bimby. Vedrai....


Non parlate del bimby shhhhhh....quello è ancora peggio.


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

Più Folletto per tutti!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] sarà che sono in un periodo così ma capisco l'incazzatura


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Ma è solo una fase che in tante attraversano...E il bimby e l'impastatrice e il trittatutto e il frullatore e la macchina del pane e qualsiasi altro coso si trova nei negozi .E poi : cuciniamo sano...al vapore, sulla griglia e di qua e di là...e mi raccomando se ha le uova freschissime contadine  me le porti che sti prodotti nel commercio chissa cosa contengono.Alla fine gli elettrodomestici non si sa dove metterli e una volta riposti non li si prende più e ci si stufa perchè ci si sporca la cucina,si spezzano le unghie,ci si ritrova come i pannetieri sudati e ricoperti da farina,il bimbo l'uovo non lo mangia e i bio costano un botto!E si ritorna in un equilibrio in cui si fa ma non sempre...Ah si!Non tengo un cazzo da fare ed ho visto una ricetta...Aspè quel macchinario dove cavolo l'ho messo?Son fasi!


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è solo una fase che in tante attraversano...E il bimby e l'impastatrice e il trittatutto e il frullatore e la macchina del pane e qualsiasi altro coso si trova nei negozi .E poi : cuciniamo sano...al vapore, sulla griglia e di qua e di là...e mi raccomando se ha le uova freschissime contadine  me le porti che sti prodotti nel commercio chissa cosa contengono.Alla fine gli elettrodomestici non si sa dove metterli e una volta riposti non li si prende più e ci si stufa perchè ci si sporca la cucina,si spezzano le unghie,ci si ritrova come i pannetieri sudati e ricoperti da farina,il bimbo l'uovo non lo mangia e i bio costano un botto!E si ritorna in un equilibrio in cui si fa ma non sempre...Ah si!Non tengo un cazzo da fare ed ho visto una ricetta...Aspè quel macchinario dove cavolo l'ho messo?Son fasi!


Standing ovation. ... e poi arrivi a 50 anni e non hai più voglia di cucinare, i figli crescono e vorresti solo goderti la vita..... altro che bio!


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Standing ovation. ... e poi arrivi a 50 anni e non hai più voglia di cucinare, i figli crescono e vorresti solo goderti la vita..... altro che bio!


Quotone! [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] e consorte sono ancora lontanucci dalla 50ina e figli grandi, però...


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

...


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Quotone!  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] e consorte sono ancora lontanucci dalla 50ina e figli grandi, però...


Vero. Più che altro [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] non mostra di aver pazienza in questo senso


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Vero. Più che altro [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] non mostra di aver pazienza in questo senso


Non è che non mostro pazienza, non ce l'ho proprio...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Leda (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non mostro pazienza, non ce l'ho proprio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk



Non ti passa proprio più, così. Cosa intendi fare?


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non mostro pazienza, non ce l'ho proprio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Si  era capito .... ma - come dice Leda - come pensi di uscirne? Quel "sentimento" che provi, quella rabbia che senti, la conosco bene.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non mostro pazienza, non ce l'ho proprio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma l'hai capito che le passerà?Le passerà!Sta atteaversando la fase della "mamma perfetta"...Fai una cosa buona e dille che occupandosi sempre di cucinare e comprare roba bio sottrae del tempo a voi come famiglia pur pensando di fare cosa buona e giusta.L'obiettivo è che stiate uniti come famiglia e non andare da Masterchef....


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Va be'. Farò la voce fuori dal coro. Ma se lei in questo momento si sente realizzata a fare la mamma e il pane.... che male c'è? Che sottrae tempo per essere la donna sempre ingrifata e vogliosa del marito che la cornifica? [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], perdona la franchezza.... Che nella vita chi non cambia si estingue.


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va be'. Farò la voce fuori dal coro. Ma se lei in questo momento si sente realizzata a fare la mamma e il pane.... che male c'è? Che sottrae tempo per essere la donna sempre ingrifata e vogliosa del marito che la cornifica? [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], perdona la franchezza.... Che nella vita chi non cambia si estingue.


Ma certo.Hai ragione pure tu.Ci vuole un equilibrio però...Non dico che sia facile trovarlo.Ma a volte bisogna anche fermarsi e pensare che il tempo dedicato alla famiglia comprende anche il relax con il marito.Farsi una risata,allegerire,scherzare,fare l'amore...E neanche io l'avevo capito prima presa dalla mia voglia di fare tutto.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma certo.Hai ragione pure tu.Ci vuole un equilibrio però...Non dico che sia facile trovarlo.Ma a volte bisogna anche fermarsi e pensare che il tempo dedicato alla famiglia comprende anche il relax con il marito.Farsi una risata,allegerire,scherzare,fare l'amore...E neanche io l'avevo capito prima presa dalla mia voglia di fare tutto.


Quoto
Nel mio caso è servito a poco essere l'esatto opposto ma pazienza


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma certo.Hai ragione pure tu.Ci vuole un equilibrio però...Non dico che sia facile trovarlo.Ma a volte bisogna anche fermarsi e pensare che il tempo dedicato alla famiglia comprende anche il relax con il marito.Farsi una risata,allegerire,scherzare,fare l'amore...E neanche io l'avevo capito prima presa dalla mia voglia di fare tutto.


Ma certo, ragionevolezza. Ed equilibrio. Che alla fine tutto stroppia. Verissimo, e tutto molto bello.

Però bisogna vedere la vita da entrambe le angolazioni. A me [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] pare molto incline a piangersi addosso. E mi sembrano un po' lacrime di coccodrillo. Che equilibrio trovi, ad esempio, in un marito che non vede l'ora di smollare la figlia dai nonni? Ah, sì... perché è chiaro che con un figlio che ti gironzola per casa è dura giocare a Tarzan e Jane. Questo è evidente. E allora che si fa? Si cerca conforto altrove, e in più si depreca la moglie che compera la macchina del pane. No, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna.

Magari provare una volta a tenerlo nelle mutande e a fare il pane insieme? Così eh, chiedo.


----------



## Divì (20 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Nel mio caso è servito a poco essere l'esatto opposto ma pazienza


Quoto pure io. Almeno tu ti sei presa in tuoi spazi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto pure io. Almeno tu ti sei presa in tuoi spazi


Vero


----------



## emme76 (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Stai cercando un alibi?


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

emme76 ha detto:


> Stai cercando un alibi?


No, secondo me sta cercando qualcosa di più di un alibi. Sta mettendo da parte le corna, quelle che lui chiama "il rimedio della nonna" (e fin qui ci sta anche), per potersi ANCORA lamentare della moglie. E questo non ci sta.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non mostro pazienza, non ce l'ho proprio...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


All'inizio è dura...
Dovrai sorbirti quintali di preparati specialissimi  che naturalmente dovrai fingere di apprezzare, per non fortificarla (la macchina del pane intendo)
La cosa più ostica sono le brioches, quelle sono temutissime, se puoi cancella dal ricettario il preparato relativo

Se non riesci, dovrai dire che sono ASSOLUTAMENTE deliziose e per nulla diverse da quelle del bar, anzi migliori

Il problema è la congelazione, se si mettesse in testa di farla con i cornetti avanzati, che trovo personalmente pionzi e poco digeribili

Io quando non venivo visto ne buttavo via uno dal congelatore nel cesso, poi dicevo che colto di tanto in tanto dalla voglia ne avevo mangiato qualcuno (previa scongelazione)

Questo sistema consente di evitar di mangiarlo davanti a lei (risposta: ma se ne ho mangiati 3 negli ultimi 2 giorni!!)

Nel giro di 2/3 mesi passa l onda di piena, e l entusiasmo crolla, in genere diventa un goffo e ingombrante soprammobile di cucina

In bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> All'inizio è dura...
> Dovrai sorbirti quintali di preparati specialissimi  che naturalmente dovrai fingere di apprezzare, per non fortificarla (la macchina del pane intendo)
> La cosa più ostica sono le brioches, quelle sono temutissime, se puoi cancella dal ricettario il preparato relativo
> 
> ...



Io quest'uomo lo amo :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> All'inizio è dura...
> Dovrai sorbirti quintali di preparati specialissimi  che naturalmente dovrai fingere di apprezzare, per non fortificarla (la macchina del pane intendo)
> La cosa più ostica sono le brioches, quelle sono temutissime, se puoi cancella dal ricettario il preparato relativo
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Consiglierei a tua moglie un bel robot kenwood  come prossima tappa


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Consiglierei a tua moglie un bel robot kenwood  come prossima tappa


Ma no, il bimby, che costa anche dippiù


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Consiglierei a tua moglie un bel robot kenwood  come prossima tappa


... la macchina del gelato......

quella è temutissima...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Io quest'uomo lo amo :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, il bimby, che costa anche dippiù


Andiamo per gradi: prima il kenwood, poi il bimby :rotfl: 


Skorpio ha detto:


> ... la macchina del gelato......
> 
> quella è temutissima...


io ce l'ho, la uso giusto in piena estate nei week, stop


----------



## Eratò (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Andiamo per gradi: prima il kenwood, poi il bimby :rotfl:
> 
> io ce l'ho, la uso giusto in piena estate nei week, stop


Non bastava il pane,dovete aggiungere pure le frolle e le brisè...pietà!


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... la macchina del gelato......
> 
> quella è temutissima...


Tu hai un senso dell'ironia, e della leggerezza, veramente invidiabile 

Torno a fare la pesante, e a lanciare una riflessione più o meno in topic: il mio avvocato (pure io ne ho uno, né mai mi fiderei di me stessa  :carneval che è strampalato ma ha l'età della saggezza (e un divorzio alle spalle), mi ha detto una cosa molto significativa, per me. Mentre gli stavo parlando della mia situazione, mi ha detto "Sai quando una coppia finisce? Quando il gesto più semplice, come porgere un bicchiere d'acqua, viene visto come un affronto".

Ecco... io non credo che i pomodorini biologici uccidano una coppia


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

pardonnemuà
nn ho voglia di leggere
che bisogna fare per farsi regalare tutta sta roba?:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> pardonnemuà
> nn ho voglia di leggere
> che bisogna fare per farsi regalare tutta sta roba?:carneval:


La lista nozze.
Tu l'hai fatta!?


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La lista nozze.
> Tu l'hai fatta!?


no
io ho chiesto i soldi
dopo 10 anni di convivenza
quella non l'ho fatta


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> no
> io ho chiesto i soldi
> dopo 10 anni di convivenza
> quella non l'ho fatta


E allora ti sei persa tutte quelle cose lì!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non bastava il pane,dovete aggiungere pure le frolle e le brisè...pietà!


:rotfl:in realtà avevo una macchina del pane che ho usato solo per un annetto. Ora faccio il pane a mano quando mi va e trovo farine che mi stuzzicano 
quindi non sempre


----------



## JON (20 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> pardonnemuà
> nn ho voglia di leggere
> che bisogna fare per farsi regalare tutta sta roba?:carneval:


Niente, aspettare che la buttino fuori dalla finestra...


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:in realtà avevo una macchina del pane che ho usato solo per un annetto. Ora faccio il pane a mano quando mi va e trovo farine che mi stuzzicano
> quindi non sempre


io ho poco tempo e la uso volentieri
e cmq il pane nn lo mangio


----------



## Biri (20 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora ti sei persa tutte quelle cose lì!


ma mi è andata bene lo stesso
coi regali c'ho pagato il matrimonio


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va be'. Farò la voce fuori dal coro. Ma se lei in questo momento si sente realizzata a fare la mamma e il pane.... che male c'è? Che sottrae tempo per essere la donna sempre ingrifata e vogliosa del marito che la cornifica? [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], perdona la franchezza.... Che nella vita chi non cambia si estingue.


Se lo dici tu. Io ieri sera sono rimasto a casa, ma fossi stato meno cotto, sarei uscito con qualche amichetta...


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Ti ho dato il mio punto di vista. Poi il matrimonio e' il tuo, figurati


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, secondo me sta cercando qualcosa di più di un alibi. Sta mettendo da parte le corna, quelle che lui chiama "il rimedio della nonna" (e fin qui ci sta anche), per potersi ANCORA lamentare della moglie. E questo non ci sta.


e perché diavolo non ci sta, scusa?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io quest'uomo lo amo :carneval:


anch'io

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (20 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e perché diavolo non ci sta, scusa?Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Perché secondo me la tua autoassoluzione si esaurisce proprio nel rimedio della nonna. Non va oltre.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va be'. Farò la voce fuori dal coro. Ma se lei in questo momento si sente realizzata a fare la mamma e il pane.... che male c'è? Che sottrae tempo per essere la donna sempre ingrifata e vogliosa del marito che la cornifica? [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], perdona la franchezza.... Che nella vita chi non cambia si estingue.


Vedi cara Foglia il discorso non è questo. Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che, non avessimo avuto figli, l'estinzione come la chiami tu sarebbe stata la logica conclusione di un comportamento del genere. Perché vedi, all'origine del mio profondo rodimento di culo, non ci sta soltanto il fatto che prima di metter su famiglia, le prospettive fossero totalmente diverse.
Non ci sta soltanto il fatto che la signora mi ha venduto una se stessa completamente diversa da ciò in cui si è evoluta. Ci sta anche il fatto che la signora mi ha sempre detto e ribadito (oltre ad avermelo fatto capire, ma lo ha anche esplicitato) che io le piacevo proprio per quelle mie caratteristiche di maschio alfa che adesso sembrano essere diventate un problema.
E questo è un tema.
Poi è chiaro che, su un forum in cui si raccontano sempre soltanto parti di verità e punti di vista soggettivi, io possa passare per il marito assente psicopatico che torna e vuole che all'improvviso una mamma è una moglie si trasformi in una specie di ragazzina di vent'anni innamorata dell'amore.
Ma ti assicuro che non è così. Sicuramente sarò un egoista insofferente nei confronti del sacrosanto diritto di una donna di rincoglionirsi appresso ai propri mondi, però nel mio quotidiano il problema è che c'è una sproporzione immensa tra il ruolo di padre presente, di marito a servizio della famiglia, di manutentore di carrozzoni vari, rispetto al tempo in cui posso essere me stesso e recuperare ciò che secondo me da un autentico senso alla mia vita. Cioè il riconoscermi come Me. Non come il padre di, il marito di, ecc. ecc...
È proprio il fatto che è estremamente complicato parlare di sentimenti, sensazioni, e più in generale cose intime parlando con la schiena di qualcuno che è perennemente indaffarato a fare altro. Poi se questo deve essere etichettato come infantile da parte mia la risposta è soltanto, con o senza irritazione, che se diventare adulti vuol dire smarrire la propria identità come persona in favore di qualcosa che viene soltanto definito dalle pressioni degli altri purtroppo non sono fatto di pongo, non prendo la forma del contenitore, quando lo faccio mi fa stare male, doverlo fare tutta la vita non è applicabile.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi cara Foglia il discorso non è questo. Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che, non avessimo avuto figli, l'estinzione come la chiami tu sarebbe stata la logica conclusione di un comportamento del genere. Perché vedi, all'origine del mio profondo rodimento di culo, non ci sta soltanto il fatto che prima di metter su famiglia, le prospettive fossero totalmente diverse.
> Non ci sta soltanto il fatto che la signora mi ha venduto una se stessa completamente diversa da ciò in cui si è evoluta. Ci sta anche il fatto che la signora mi ha sempre detto e ribadito (oltre ad avermelo fatto capire, ma lo ha anche esplicitato) che io le piacevo proprio per quelle mie caratteristiche di maschio alfa che adesso sembrano essere diventate un problema.
> E questo è un tema.
> Poi è chiaro che, su un forum in cui si raccontano sempre soltanto parti di verità e punti di vista soggettivi, io possa passare per il marito assente psicopatico che torna e vuole che all'improvviso una mamma è una moglie si trasformi in una specie di ragazzina di vent'anni innamorata dell'amore.
> ...


il neretto è il tema E il problema.

Se non sei di pongo, è un bel problema. In questa vicenda il tradito ti senti tu.

Ho sempre pensato che sia sleale cambiare le regole del gioco mentre si sta giocando. Con il tempo ho compreso che questo vale solo se la vita è un gioco. Cosa che non è.

E imparare ad essere di pongo è un vantaggio evolutivo. Di gomma, poi, ancora meglio.

Essere coerenti con questa idea e smettere di essere incazzati neri, è un'altra storia.....


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> il neretto è il tema E il problema.
> 
> Se non sei di pongo, è un bel problema. In questa vicenda il tradito ti senti tu.
> 
> ...


gioco. partita. incontro...

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> il neretto è il tema E il problema.
> 
> Se non sei di pongo, è un bel problema. In questa vicenda il tradito ti senti tu.
> 
> ...


non devo ragionare per forza come se fossi una specie. Mi sono riprodotto. Ho passato il testimone della catena evolutiva mia figlia. Il prossimo passo sono c**** suoi. Io vorrei semplicemente morire senza una catena troppo lunga di rimpianti

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Divì (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non devo ragionare per forza come se fossi una specie. Mi sono riprodotto. Ho passato il testimone della catena evolutiva mia figlia. Il prossimo passo sono c**** suoi. Io vorrei semplicemente morire senza una catena troppo lunga di rimpianti
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ehhhh, amico mio, come diceva mia nonna, a me lo dici!

Io ho provato anche con i rimorsi, ma non ci sono portata 

Conunque il punto di discussione è e resta la tua incazzatura: non è che se io o chiunque altro qui ti dice che ci sta, e hai ragione, o se scateniamo i neuroni specchio e siamo solidali con te, ti cambia la vita. La tua incazzatura resta lì intatta e cristallina come prima.

Capire perché sei incazzato e andare alla fonte del problema può aiutarti solo se comprenderai nel profondo che l'unica cosa che ti potrebbe fare stare ancora bene è riprendere il controllo e che questo non è nelle tue (mie, nostre) possibilità semplicemente perché il controllo della propria vita non ce  l'ha nessuno.

e te lo dico con la massima empatia possibile


----------



## Foglia (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vedi cara Foglia il discorso non è questo. Mi sembra abbastanza ovvio che, non avessimo avuto figli, l'estinzione come la chiami tu sarebbe stata la logica conclusione di un comportamento del genere. Perché vedi, all'origine del mio profondo rodimento di culo, non ci sta soltanto il fatto che prima di metter su famiglia, le prospettive fossero totalmente diverse.
> Non ci sta soltanto il fatto che la signora mi ha venduto una se stessa completamente diversa da ciò in cui si è evoluta. Ci sta anche il fatto che la signora mi ha sempre detto e ribadito (oltre ad avermelo fatto capire, ma lo ha anche esplicitato) che io le piacevo proprio per quelle mie caratteristiche di maschio alfa che adesso sembrano essere diventate un problema.
> E questo è un tema.
> Poi è chiaro che, su un forum in cui si raccontano sempre soltanto parti di verità e punti di vista soggettivi, io possa passare per il marito assente psicopatico che torna e vuole che all'improvviso una mamma è una moglie si trasformi in una specie di ragazzina di vent'anni innamorata dell'amore.
> ...


Ma questo è chiaro, lo si era capito dal tuo primo post o giù di lì.

La domanda è cosa tu intenda fare. A quale soluzione sei giunto. Cioè: perché il rimedio della nonna mi sembra sia un palliativo. Per te, intendo. Visto che vi ricorri, ma al contempo continui ad essere arrabbiato con la moglie. Quindi? Ci stai insieme per la figlia? Comprensibilissimo, ma allora (coerentemente con la tua scelta) devi IMPORTI di smetterla di farti saltare la mosca al naso per una macchina del pane. Diversamente la strada è un'altra, lunga o corta, tortuosa o diretta che sia. Appunto perché il tuo TE così non lo trovi. Oh, a meno di non volerti identificare in un tipo sempre incazzato. Il che comunque non è bene  - forse neanche per te -  ma sicuramente non per tua figlia.  

E' questo che dico. hai applicato un "rimedio"? Bene. Funziona o no? Che se manco quello funziona, non hai risolto un problema. E forse non basta proiettare tutte le cause del male (che tu stesso dici di essere) sulla moglie.


----------



## flower7700 (21 Settembre 2016)

Ti senti incastrato in una vita che non vuoi più, per quello sei incazzato..... ed è la moglie la "colpevole" di averti incastrato in questa vita (o ingabbiato se preferisci) e senza darti possibilità di fuga.

Avere figli cambia la vita, in maniera che nessuno può neppure immaginarsi, prima di averne. Se si pensa ai figli quando ancora non se ne hanno si giura che mai nulla cambierà...... ma poi tutto cambia inevitabilmente quando questi diventano reali !! 

Le soluzioni ? 
1- Cambi  la tua mentalità e ti fai andare bene la tua nuova vita 
2- Continui così e sarai sempre incazzato con lei
3- Provi a far tornare lei com'era un tempo 
4- Divorzi


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> pardonnemuà
> nn ho voglia di leggere
> che bisogna fare per farsi regalare tutta sta roba?:carneval:


SPOSATE MI MOJE


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ti senti incastrato in una vita che non vuoi più, per quello sei incazzato..... ed è la moglie la "colpevole" di averti incastrato in questa vita (o ingabbiato se preferisci) e senza darti possibilità di fuga.
> 
> Avere figli cambia la vita, in maniera che nessuno può neppure immaginarsi, prima di averne. Se si pensa ai figli quando ancora non se ne hanno si giura che mai nulla cambierà...... ma poi tutto cambia inevitabilmente quando questi diventano reali !!
> 
> ...


1- Cambi la tua mentalità e ti fai andare bene la tua nuova vita: già provato, purtroppo sono fatto al 99% di teak
2- Continui così e sarai sempre incazzato con lei: se smetto peggioro, almeno dare ammmmore in giro mi consente di non dare di matto
3- Provi a far tornare lei com'era un tempo: ci provo. tutti i giorni. 
4- Divorzi: MAI.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

*Poi ditemi come fai ad arrivare a 700 pagine*



flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao Arcistufo.
> Tu chiedi come mai sei incazzato con tua moglie.
> Ti hanno dato 60 pagine di risposte, eppure sei ancora qui a chiedercelo.
> In fondo come possiamo saperlo noi se non lo sai nemmeno tu ?


Ci sto arrivando, sono di teak… datemi tempo


iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che Arcistufo abbia solo aperto un dibattito, messo sul piatto un punto diverso da quello del "club dei traditi" come lo chiama lui. Visto che pure io faccio parte di quel club, certe sue prese di posizione sono sicuramente per me discutibili, ma credo che sia proprio quello che lui voglia fare... mettersi in gioco, se no che senso avrebbe iscriversi in un forum e aprire un thread di 60 pagine.


Ma in realtà io ho aperto il dibattito perché mi interessava investigare sul punto. Parlandone con un amico che era un vecchio utente vostro, mi ha detto che sto posto era fantastico, vi ho letto un po’ e poi ho detto la mia. Ma il culo mo rode da taaaanto tempo su questa cosa. Poi sono state le reazioni da Supremazia Bianca del ClubDeiCornuti™ che hanno fatto il resto, figurati


iosolo ha detto:


> Vediamo se ho compreso quello che dice.
> Lui è insoddisfatto perchè la moglie lo rende insoddisfatto.
> La moglie non vede o non si cura della sua insoddisfazione perchè lei in realtà è soddisfatta, quindi non ha nessuna intenzione di fare nulla perchè la situazione così com'è l'appaga.


No, è più sottile. Mia moglie non si cura di me. L’insoddisfazione è il risultato, non il problema. Sennò mi fai sembrare matto


iosolo ha detto:


> Lui è incazzato con lei perchè non fa nulla, perchè è dovere di ogni moglie soddisfare il proprio marito.


No, è dovere di ogni moglie, compagna e fidanzata capire chi ha accanto. Il mio pisello è più che soddisfatto. È il tipo attaccato al pisello quello con il culo storto


iosolo ha detto:


> I patti matrimoniali quindi per lui ora sono azzerati, lei da moglie, non curandosi della sua soddisfazione, è stata la prima a venirne meno.
> Lui cerca soddisfazione da un altra parte.


No. Questo è proprio egoismo. Lo faccio per me e per sentirmi vivo / me stesso…


iosolo ha detto:


> Il dibattito è qui. Quando il proprio compagno/compagna non soddisfa i nostri desideri e/o non prova nemmeno a farlo è giusto andare a cercare altrove?
> Chi è venuto meno ai patti?! Chi nega all'altro l'appagamento, o l'altro, che l'appagamento lo cerca altrove?


Arrivato il domandone, il mio punto di vista l’ho già espresso, però ovviamente quello degli altri mi strainteressa


iosolo ha detto:


> La situazione di Arcistufo può conoscerla solo lui, come quella di ognuno di noi, ma il dibattito ci sta.
> Rimanere insoddisfatti e quindi sacrificare i proprio desideri oppure fare di tutto per essere soddisfatti, nascondendo le nostre azioni per quieto vivere?
> Da tradita è dura essere anche lontanamente obiettivi, i propri sentimenti sono talmente tanto forti che si prova zero empatia per il traditore. Però purtroppo continuo anch'io a farmi questa domanda, quanto è colpa mia?! quanto potevo fare e non ho fatto, quanto anch'io sono venuta meno ai miei patti.


Accidenti una tradita equilibrata, ma dove eri nascosta?


iosolo ha detto:


> L'unica cosa di cui sono sicura in questo momento, purtroppo aggiungerei, è che quello che sembra non è mai realmente così e che difficilmente riusciamo a capire i nostri pensieri meno che mai quelli di un nostro patner.
> Quindi non darei così per scontati i pensieri di tua moglie Arcistufo, che è forse questo quello che in molti ti contestano. Tua moglie, così come ogni essere umano, è un essere complesso con milioni di sfumature e credo che sia sciocco dare per scontato i suoi sentimenti.
> La sensazione è che tu lo faccia solo per giustificare le tue azioni.


NO. A chi dovrei giustificare le mie azioni? Io con me stesso sto a posto. Non mi sento male quando tradisco, non mi sento male dopo, non faccio cose per farmi scoprire, anzi ricerco attivamente occasioni per divertirmi. Poi a casa, mi rimetto la maschera e torno il marito su misura che la signora vuole. Non mi sento sbagliato. Potrà dare fastidio a certe serpi in pelle d’agnello che mi hanno letto qui, ma io non sono il Dalai Lama. Non sono un rassegnato travestito da monaco zen. Se qualcosa mi fa star male, vado dritto e cerco di star bene. 


iosolo ha detto:


> Purtroppo è stata anche la giustificazione di mio marito, mi ha detto che l'ho lasciato passare come se fosse un fantasma, la mia sensazione invece è che nemmeno un muro di cemento poteva fermarlo (e questa è stata la mia di giustificazione)
> Quindi è lei che non riesce a soddisfarti oppure lei, per quanto si sforzasse, non riuscirebbe mai a soddisfarti?


Lei mi ha chiuso in un ruolo. Questo comporta in termini molto pratici tutta una serie di cose: tanto per cominciare sono stato escluso dalla progettualità del nucleo familiare. Quindi questo comporta che non solo il giocherello frustrante sia vivo & iperattivo, ma soprattutto che il giocherello frustrante è il suo. O si gioca ai suoi termini, oppure non si gioca. Questo mi penalizza da morire soprattutto perché ovviamente se avessi la possibilità di gestire pezzi di vita familiare, sicuramente utilizzerei il mio superiore intelletto (inserire risata di un cattivo dei cartoni animati a piacere) per recuperare spazio per noi due.
 In seconda battuta il fatto che io sia stato chiuso in un ruolo comporta che ovviamente ogni mio comportamento confacente al nucleo familiare e dato per scontato, dovuto, giusto. Il mio modestissimo punto di vista invece quel comportamento scontato, dovuto, giusto, è il mio contributo all'andamento del giocherello frustrante. Dato che sono adulto non mi metto a battere i piedi per richiedere attenzioni, ma le attenzioni me le prendo. Se non da lei, pazienza.
 Terzo poi, visto che il ruolo è quello comunemente giocato da chiunque altro, nonostante continuo a dire che a me il pacco famiglia sia stato venduto a condizioni molto diverse, il mio scalpitare viene visto come un battere i piedi per richiedere attenzione, e non come il tentativo di qualcuno che ha dato, sta dando, e darà per la causa, di riequilibrare i rapporti di forza.


iosolo ha detto:


> Io me lo sto ancora chiedendo.
> Chissà se se lo chiede anche lui.
> Forse bisogna solo prendere atto che il tempo ci ha cambiato così tanto che ora i nostri desideri non sono più compatibili. Non sono sbagliati ne i miei, ne i suoi, solo non compatibili.


Su questo non sono d'accordo, quando si genera dei fatti ci sono sempre delle responsabilità. Magari non colpe, la responsabilità. E attribuire  le responsabilità a chi le ha, senza caricarsi di colpe che non sono nostre, oppure riconoscendo che certi rapporti di causa-effetto non sarebbero mai partiti se qualcuno non avesse spinto giù il primo sassolino che è diventato una frana, non è solo giusto verso noi stessi, è proprio giusto a livello cosmico...


iosolo ha detto:


> Da tradita la cosa che ho odiato di più è di non avere avuto veramente una scelta. La mia scelta è stata portata via da mille bugie, omissioni e inganni e questo è fondamentalmente INGIUSTO.
> In qualsiasi modo lo vedi rimane ingiusto non credi?!


Naah… le scelte o le fai o le subisci. Non scegliere, lasciare andare le cose, è comunque scegliere…


Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bel post.
> Scegliere si sceglie, anche dopo essere stati traditi. E' solo che sarebbe stato preferibile non essere messi davanti a quella scelta.
> Comunque sganciarsi dal concetto di giustizia è fondamentale, altrimenti non se ne esce se non, in ogni caso, spezzati per sempre.


Ok, parliamo di assenza di sensi di colpa? Il problema sta nel fatto che, comunque si chiamano le cose, quando parliamo di traditi e traditori c'è sempre qualcuno che ha bisogno di autoassolversi o di condannare qualcun altro indipendentemente dalla parte da cui si gioca. È chiaro, direi quasi scontato, che non esiste un concetto di giustizia univoco però, uno dei miei professori di diritto diceva che la legge è la massima espressione della mediocrità umana, perché i buoni non ne hanno bisogno, mentre cattivi non ne hanno paura.  L'ho scritto già da altre parti, qui tutti ne hanno viste, lette e scritte talmente tante che nessuna storia può essere davvero considerata originale, però secondo me un pezzetto dopo l'altro alla fine avere tanti punti di vista diversi sotto gli occhi ti fa stare meglio


Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ps. grazie per il riassunto


Figurati, già mi connetto poco, poi partono sti moloch ogni volta che faccio un post…


iosolo ha detto:


> Andrea,
> che sia INGIUSTO è palese. Capisco essere comprensiva ma pensare che il traditore stia facendo una cosa GIUSTA è quantomeno folle.


Dipende giusta per chi…


iosolo ha detto:


> La scelta arriva solo dopo e solo se lo scopri.
> In questo momento la moglie di Arcistufo non ha possibilità di scelta.


Certo che ce l’ha. Io mica mando i segnali, la ho avvisata che mi sto rompendo le palle e che le sera esco. Solo che lei la ha presa sottogamba…


Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi sarò espressa male; intendevo dopo, certo.
> La moglie di Arcistufo, dal punto di vista del marito e nostro che lo stiamo leggendo, non ha possibilità di scelta, ma magari, come tante altre mogli, sta scegliendo anche lei per conto suo, aumma aumma. Mentre il marito passa le ore su un forum lei chissà..


Manco così tante ore. Scrivo per campare… e poi lo ho scritto altrove, magari avesse qualche friccico. Sarebbe un ritorno di sanità mentale. 


Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: non mi era parso che la questione fosse questa, onestamente. Può essermi sfuggito, ma ho avuto la sensazione che le domande fossero altre.
> Ad una domanda come quella nerettata cosa vuoi rispondere?
> Sì, è giusto per chi cerca di stare in equilibrio come può, gli è funzionale.
> No, non è giusto per chi sta dall'altra parte senza sapere che viene tradito.
> E quindi?


ESATTO. E quindi?


Leda ha detto:


> Arcistufo non si dimostra pentito o dubbioso riguardo all'opportunità di tradire.
> E' che sotto sotto non ottiene affatto la soddisfazione che cerca.
> Perché non è scopare che gli manca: è il rapporto che aveva con sua moglie prima che diventassero una famiglia, quello che rivuole indietro.
> La soddisfazione lui la pretende da lei, è con lei che ce l'ha.
> ...


No, no.. si è proprio rincoglionita. A volte penso come deve stare una che il marito gli finisce in sedia a rotelle e non gli si alza più.. 


Leda ha detto:


> Eh... l'incazzatura ci sta, ma poi bisogna pure andare oltre e stabilire se te la vuoi tenere, una che t'ha fregato, oppure no. Fare i capricci non serve a molto.


Infatti invece di fare i capricci scopo in giro. Ma resto incazzato uguale. , davvero. Non ce l'ho con te anzi invidio la tua calma olimpica. Il problema è che proprio questo senso di cosmico distacco non mi basterebbe nemmeno se non si parlasse della mia situazione, quindi figurati...


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> SPOSATE MI MOJE


o mi cognata!
l'altro giorno l'ho trovata sommersa da bilancine e misurini vari...
che stava facendo? 
sapone, shampoo, balsamo... tutto naturale! perché quelli comprati sono nocivi 
al peggio non c'è fine :uhoh:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> o mi cognata!
> l'altro giorno l'ho trovata sommersa da bilancine e misurini vari...
> che stava facendo?
> sapone, shampoo, balsamo... tutto naturale! perché quelli comprati sono nocivi
> al peggio non c'è fine :uhoh:


Dì a tuo fratello che se vuole il numero di un paio di tizie no-bio OGM-si e che se gli proponi i castelli della Loira ti rispondono "no meglio Dubai", ma scopano da paura gliele passo... usato sicuro. ("no meglio Dubai" è troppo pure per me)
:carneval:


----------



## bettypage (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dì a tuo fratello che se vuole il numero di un paio di tizie no-bio OGM-si e che se gli proponi i castelli della Loira ti rispondono "no meglio Dubai", ma scopano da paura gliele passo... usato sicuro. ("no meglio Dubai" è troppo pure per me)
> :carneval:


Che visione romantica della donna "usato sicuro"


----------



## flower7700 (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che ce l’ha. Io mica mando i segnali, la ho avvisata che mi sto rompendo le palle e che le sera esco. Solo che lei la ha presa sottogamba…


 sicuro che non sospetta che ti diverta fuori ? 

E comunque la tua futura felicità dipende da una moglie che si è "rincoglionita" (come dici tu).... non vuoi divorziare ma hai ammesso che quando tua figlia sarà grande lo farai se non cambieranno le cose... ergo... hai paura del divorzio e degli annessi e connessi finanziari, per quello sei incazzato. 

Se NON eri sposato ma avevate lo stesso una figlia cosa facevi ?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che visione romantica della donna "usato sicuro"


Non della donna, di quella donna. E ti assicuro che sono stato generoso


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> sicuro che non sospetta che ti diverta fuori ?
> 
> E comunque la tua futura felicità dipende da una moglie che si è "rincoglionita" (come dici tu).... non vuoi divorziare ma hai ammesso che quando tua figlia sarà grande lo farai se non cambieranno le cose... ergo... hai paura del divorzio e degli annessi e connessi finanziari, per quello sei incazzato.
> 
> Se NON eri sposato ma avevate lo stesso una figlia cosa facevi ?


Tutto uguale. Non sarebbe cambiato assolutamente nulla. Il matrimonio è una circostanza assolutamente irrilevante. Quello che cambia le carte in tavola ovviamente sono i figli...


----------



## iosolo (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto uguale. Non sarebbe cambiato assolutamente nulla. Il matrimonio è una circostanza assolutamente irrilevante. Quello che cambia le carte in tavola ovviamente sono i figli...


Riformulo la mia sciocca domanda ma mi sembra che tu non abbia risposto: 
Se lei smettesse di essere rincoglionita, come dici tu, a te basterebbe???? O saresti comunque insoddisfatto?! O avresti comunque bisogno di avere il tuo svago?


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ESATTO. *E quindi?*


Ho capito che non ce l'hai con me, e nemmeno io ce l'ho con te, però guarda che il punto è proprio il neretto, eh.

Sei incazzato, s'è capito, ci siamo fatti un'idea delle ragioni e possiamo pure darti ragione e dirti che saremmo tutti incazzati, fossimo al posto tuo, ma poi comunque la domanda arriva lo stesso.


E QUINDI?


Vuoi passare il resto della tua vita in preda all'incazzatura? No, giusto?
Quindi devi trovare una soluzione:

1) inizi a drogarti
2) la sopprimi
3) ti barcameni come stai facendo adesso, cercando di evitare un episodio cardiaco per la nuova macchina dei centrifugati
4) ti dai un limite di età di tua figlia, dopo il quale cercare una compagna che ti faccia sentire come vuoi sentirti e sfanculi tua moglie

Cioè, capiamoci: ok lo sfogo, ma se poi non ti dai da fare per trovare una soluzione efficace, ideando un piano e mettendolo in pratica, finisce che ti alieni pure le simpatie di chi prova a darti qualche suggerimento, perché alla lunga quelli che si piangono addosso senza fare un tubo stufano. Questo se vuoi veramente stare meglio. Se invece vuoi solo sfogarti, va bene, ma almeno chiarisciti che sei solo in cerca di un po' di attenzione.


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dì a tuo fratello che se vuole il numero di un paio di tizie no-bio OGM-si e che se gli proponi i castelli della Loira ti rispondono "no meglio Dubai", ma scopano da paura gliele passo... usato sicuro. ("no meglio Dubai" è troppo pure per me)
> :carneval:


e mio fratello è salvo :rotfl:
ma chi salva quel piccolino alla deriva tra pappe di farine sudamericane dai nomi sconosciuti?
perché la carne fa male che c'ha gli antibiotici, quindi anche il latte, il pollo è pieno di ormoni, il pesce fa diventare fosforescenti, frutta e verdure son pieni di pesticidi... 
Cuori Affamati! :triste:vanno bloccati in tempo se peggiorano di mese in mese... (Spero tu abbia letto il link con la recensione del film...)


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Riformulo la mia sciocca domanda ma mi sembra che tu non abbia risposto:
> Se lei smettesse di essere rincoglionita, come dici tu, a te basterebbe???? O saresti comunque insoddisfatto?! O avresti comunque bisogno di avere il tuo svago?


Scusami, mi ero perso un pezzo. Purtroppo la risposta più onesta è che non lo so. Al fatto che lei si possa riprendere, e tornare quella che era prima onestamente ci credo sempre di meno. Però ci spero.
Io e la signora eravamo una coppia un po' particolare per cui gli svaghi ce li siamo sempre presi insieme

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## flower7700 (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io e la signora eravamo una coppia un po' particolare per cui gli svaghi ce li siamo sempre presi insieme
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Porta il/la terzo/a in casa, falle una sorpresa  .... se devi svegliarla fallo in grande.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Porta il/la terzo/a in casa, falle una sorpresa  .... se devi svegliarla fallo in grande.


a casa habemus nana...
e che il terzo (e la terza) secondo te ci viene a fare lo slalom tra salcazzo biologico ogmfree & la roba dei pupi? Si ammoscerebbe anche a Rocco


----------



## flower7700 (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a casa habemus nana...
> e che il terzo (e la terza) secondo te ci viene a fare lo slalom tra salcazzo biologico ogmfree & la roba dei pupi? Si ammoscerebbe anche a Rocco


Allora portala alle maldive per 2 settimane, solo voi due.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Allora portala alle maldive per 2 settimane, solo voi due.


e la terza?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## flower7700 (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e la terza?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Non è che avete solo bisogno di staccare dalla nana per un po' ? 
Avete nonni disponibili ?? 
Sinceramente io ho mollato il pupo dai miei genitori senza nessun rimpianto quando volevo tirare il fiato :mexican:


----------



## Divì (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusami, mi ero perso un pezzo. Purtroppo la risposta più onesta è che non lo so. Al fatto che lei si possa riprendere, e tornare quella che era prima onestamente ci credo sempre di meno. Però ci spero.
> Io e la signora eravamo una coppia un po' particolare per cui gli svaghi ce li siamo sempre presi insieme
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


si era largamente compreso .....


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> si era largamente compreso .....


ellosó... però su 70 pagine un riassuntino ogni tanto ci sta. o no?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non è che avete solo bisogno di staccare dalla nana per un po' ?
> Avete nonni disponibili ??
> Sinceramente io ho mollato il pupo dai miei genitori senza nessun rimpianto quando volevo tirare il fiato :mexican:


leggi i primi post. baby-sitter e 4 nonni a tutto servizio

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## flower7700 (22 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> leggi i primi post. baby-sitter e 4 nonni a tutto servizio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


 allora perché non potete partire solo voi 2 ?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Settembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> allora perché non potete partire solo voi 2 ?


Io sinceramente non partirei mai x una vacanza senza il mio bambino

Lo trovo di una tristezza inenarrabile

I problemi quando ci sono (e tutti probabilmente li abbiamo avuti o li avremo) son tutti nella testa


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sinceramente non partirei mai x una vacanza senza il mio bambino
> 
> Lo trovo di una tristezza inenarrabile
> 
> I problemi quando ci sono (e tutti probabilmente li abbiamo avuti o li avremo) son tutti nella testa


Ma proprio no amico mio anche la sabbia quando si accumula troppo presa. Nessuno ha problemi ad affrontare grandi questioni. La difficoltà sta quando devi disimpantanarti da un'infinita pletora di rotture di coglioni


----------



## Biri (23 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> SPOSATE MI MOJE


mi basta mi marito


----------



## stany (10 Ottobre 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se fossi tua moglie non vorrei sapere la verità. Se un uomo continua ad essere premuroso, gentile, affettuoso e quant'altro per me può scoparsi chi vuole e quando vuole, l'importante è che non faccia mancare nulla a me e che io non noti differenza.


Salvo prescrivergli,a prescindere, gli esami del sangue mensilmente!


----------



## stany (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Fai te. Io mi sento come uno che si è comprato una Ferrari, si è presentato al concessionario e ha ritirato una station wagon. Però consuma poco...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Io invece come uno che ha comprato la Ferrari e l'ha "usata" come  una panda .... Proprio così,le dissi!


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Iniziamo sgombrando il campo da qualunque equivoco. Sono io quello sbagliato, sono io il traditore, sono io quello che lascia e non quello che viene lasciato, l'elefante nel negozio di cristalli, in poche parole lo stronzo. Quello quintessenziale. Non importa se sia vero o no, metto tutti i critici nella migliore posizione possibile. Detto questo vi faccio una domanda: ma a parte la matrice cattolica in cui siamo costretti a vivere, c'è scritto da qualche parte che chi tradisce sia quello sbagliato dei due?
> Mia moglie era una persona speciale, o perlomeno io la vedevo così. A chiudere i rapporti in maniera netta non ci penso per nulla. Ci rimetterebbe soltanto mia figlia, oltre ad una quantità di grane di carattere economico patrimoniale che non ho la minima voglia di sobbarcarmi.
> Alla fine di donne che hanno voglia di vivere di luce riflessa sotto questo cielo ne trovi quante ne vuoi.
> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Quando in una coppia uno dei due mette le corna c'è qualcosa che non va...magari noia o voler sperimentare il sesso in altri modi che magari con il marito o la moglie non si può fare o noia a letto...da parte mia sono io la traditrice anche se...penso che anche io mi porto le corna. Ma come se dice qui "chissene"


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Quando in una coppia uno dei due mette le corna c'è qualcosa che non va...magari noia o voler sperimentare il sesso in altri modi che magari con il marito o la moglie non si può fare o noia a letto...da parte mia sono io la traditrice anche se...penso che anche io mi porto le corna. Ma come se dice qui "chissene"


Anvedi che hai ripescato! Me la sono riletta con piacere. Soprattutto adesso che la mia situazione di coppia è parecchio cambiata.
Le interazioni con la gente sono state parecchio orientate fin dall'inizio. Ed il Club del cucito imperava.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine, la domanda spinosa che volevo rivolgere la comunità, è questa. Se ti becchi le corna è colpa tua?


Spesso sì, talvolta no.
Una regola generale non esiste, ogni volta bisognerebbe riflettere su cosa ha portato al tradimento.
Particolare quel momento del forum, quando fu scritto questo thread.
A distanza di anni fa pensare come tutto, per Arcistufo, sia andato diversamente da come tanti prevedevano.


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anvedi che hai ripescato! Me la sono riletta con piacere. Soprattutto adesso che la mia situazione di coppia è parecchio cambiata.
> Le interazioni con la gente sono state parecchio orientate fin dall'inizio. Ed il Club del cucito imperava.


Quindi mo sei diventato un  meglio per te


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Quindi mo sei diventato un  meglio per te


Chiedi in giro


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2019)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel contesto del discorso che scrivi, si è colpa tua. Perchè dovresti lavorare su ciò che credi. *Credi alla libertà di poter avere una notte di sesso una tantum con una donna? Ok, fai in modo che la tua compagna lo sappia e che possa fare altrettanto*. E' un esempio tra le mille situazioni che potresti migliorare nelle cose in cui credi.


Poi ci sono le utopie, ovvero i consigli sbagliati.
Certo, fallo sapere, come no.
E di' addio alla casa e a parte del tuo stipendio.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2019)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Se lei ti lasciasse tu saresti un uomo finito. Hai bisogno della sua razionalita' e della sua stabilita'.*


Arci, che ne pensi, ora, di questa previsione di soli 3 anni fa?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Novembre 2019)

Non avevo visto la intro di Arci.
Sono arrivata solo a pagina 14, la discussione è lunghetta... non so se la risposta sia nelle pagine seguenti (quando ho tempo ci do un'occhiata) ma vedendo l'andamento della discussione che leggerò altre 22 pagine senza trovare risposta mi si pone come dubbio.
@Arcistufo l'incazzatura poi sei riuscito a inquadrarla, gestirla, risolverla? Tua moglie nel tempo è riuscita a vedere quello che sentivi?


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Quindi mo sei diventato un  meglio per te


Un angioletto.

"Con tutte le ragazze sono tremendo, le lascio quando voglio e poi le riprendo..."


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, che ne pensi, ora, di questa previsione di soli 3 anni fa?


Lo conosciamo bene. Mai direbbe ''si sono un uomo finito ecc''....sia che sia vero che no.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Arci, che ne pensi, ora, di questa previsione di soli 3 anni fa?


Presunzioni di chi non mi conosce. Ma non è un delitto, anche io quando entro in un posto finché non conosco le persone vado a lume di naso. Non è andata così, ma magari poteva andarci.
Per fortuna La mia capacità di innamorarmi è rimasta dura come un sasso.



Vera ha detto:


> Un angioletto.
> 
> "Con tutte le ragazze sono tremendo, le lascio quando voglio e poi le riprendo..."


Tipo un vitellone triste? 



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo conosciamo bene. Mai direbbe ''si sono un uomo finito ecc''....sia che sia vero che no.


Chiaro che questo è l'ultimo posto al mondo in cui fare beneficenza. Qui non lo direi mai se così fosse un. Però c'è anche da dire che se avessi pensato che con la fine del mio matrimonio sarei finito pure io, non avrei acceso tutta una serie di comportamenti.
Ero preoccupato per la figlia all'epoca, sono preoccupato per la figlia adesso. Quando sei padre non è che hai troppo spazio in testa per guardarti l'ombelico e giocare al se fosse...



danny ha detto:


> Spesso sì, talvolta no.
> Una regola generale non esiste, ogni volta bisognerebbe riflettere su cosa ha portato al tradimento.
> Particolare quel momento del forum, quando fu scritto questo thread.
> A distanza di anni fa pensare come tutto, per Arcistufo, sia andato diversamente da come tanti prevedevano.


Ragazzi per essere persone speciali non basta raccontarsi che siamo persone speciali. Il nocciolo consiste nel farsi un culo come un secchio. Alcuni decidono di farselo, altre no. Io da bravo egoriferito piuttosto che non essere una persona speciale o essere una persona speciale _per qualcuno_ preferisco continuare a dormire tre ore per notte. Tutto qui.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non avevo visto la intro di Arci.
> Sono arrivata solo a pagina 14, la discussione è lunghetta... non so se la risposta sia nelle pagine seguenti (quando ho tempo ci do un'occhiata) ma vedendo l'andamento della discussione che leggerò altre 22 pagine senza trovare risposta mi si pone come dubbio.
> @Arcistufo l'incazzatura poi sei riuscito a inquadrarla, gestirla, risolverla? Tua moglie nel tempo è riuscita a vedere quello che sentivi?


Se così fosse staremmo ancora insieme. Alla fine la ho inquadrata, gestita sicuramente, la risoluzione è stata far saltare il banco. Quindi direi che no, non ho salvato capra e cavoli.

Sai che rileggendo mi sono accorto che ci sono una marea di errori di dettatura? Quasi quasi mi ci metto e lo sistemo.


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tipo un vitellone triste?


 No, tu non sei un vitellone triste. Ma nemmeno un vitellone.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> No, tu non sei un vitellone triste. Ma nemmeno un vitellone.


Più cinghialO


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiedi in giro


Io non credo mai alle voci e comunque secondo me il lupo perde il pelo.....


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Poi ci sono le utopie, ovvero i consigli sbagliati.
> Certo, fallo sapere, come no.
> E di' addio alla casa e a parte del tuo stipendio.


Vabbé ma cristo. Parliamo di Ultimo. Lo scemo del villaggio. Essú.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Datemi un premio: mi sono letto tutta la discussione! 

E l'unico pensiero che mi viene è per me, per il mio futuro. Vale a dire: la mitologia della vita moderna vuole che si arrivi a farsi la famiglia quando uno si è costruito la sua vita. Non troppo tardi, ma neanche troppo presto. Tra i 30 e i 35 diciamo. To', come sono io ora...

E a questo punto, ti possono succedere due cose: ti prendi chi ti capita a tiro in quel momento (il famoso orologio biologico), e questo è foriero di sventure certe. Oppure hai il culo di trovare la persona che pensi sia giusta, perfetta per te, che ti calza come un guanto e ti baci i gomiti.
Poi però la vita è bastarda e si diverte a cambiarti le carte in tavola, e allora che fai?

Bah... tristezza...

E mi sorge una domanda: ma invece di capitare su 'sto forum, se mi facevo una sega su youporn non era meglio?


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Anzi, a dir la verità una domanda per arcistufo ce l'ho: a leggerti un paio di anni fa eri a dir tuo perfetto e a prova di ogni sgamo: cellulare segreto, trombamiche scelte con criterio in modo da minimizzare i rischi...

Cosa è che ha fatto saltare il banco?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi ci metto e lo sistemo.


Ma piuttosto sistema Milka, che io sono qui che aspetto ancora il sequel. Milka 2


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Datemi un premio: mi sono letto tutta la discussione!
> 
> E l'unico pensiero che mi viene è per me, per il mio futuro. Vale a dire: la mitologia della vita moderna vuole che si arrivi a farsi la famiglia quando uno si è costruito la sua vita. Non troppo tardi, ma neanche troppo presto. Tra i 30 e i 35 diciamo. To', come sono io ora...
> 
> ...


Una cosa non esclude l'altra.
Non farti prendere dal pessimismo. 
Qui arrivano le storie che non funzionano, nella vita ce ne sono tantissime invece che non hanno problema alcuno.
In ogni caso stare qui può servire ad aprirti gli occhi e a scegliere la persona non dico "giusta", ma migliore tra quelle che incontrerai.
O a non scegliere nessuna in particolare.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La storia del nessuno mi può giudicare è il paradiso delle persone deboli. Quando non sei all'altezza dell'aspettativa di qualcun altro, se ami, ti evolvi. Se non ci riesci ti aiuto, se nemmeno vuoi vuol dire che non ne valgo la pena.


Intanto non è detto che una persona abbia la materia per potersi evolvere, magari semplicemente non può.
Ma soprattutto non ho capito la parte del giudicare. Se si comincia a pesare col bilancino i giudizi degli altri e i propri diventa un gomitolo di giudizi inestricabile che, tra l'altro, distoglie tempo e energie dal problema in discussione.
Gli investimenti, anche faticosi, non sempre danno i ritorni sperati. Avere successo non è un diritto. È un sacco di lavoro che -forse- verrà ripagato. Spesso è così ma non necessariamente.
Non mi è chiara sta faccenda del giudizio..


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Datemi un premio: mi sono letto tutta la discussione!
> 
> E l'unico pensiero che mi viene è per me, per il mio futuro. Vale a dire: la mitologia della vita moderna vuole che si arrivi a farsi la famiglia quando uno si è costruito la sua vita. Non troppo tardi, ma neanche troppo presto. Tra i 30 e i 35 diciamo. To', come sono io ora...
> 
> ...


guarda che nessun forum, nessun veggente, nulla al mondo può renderti immune dalle corna.   

vivere è un rischio e sposarsi idem.   diciamo che se hai vissuto finora d'arte e d'amore e ti accorgi solo a 33 anni che sì, una donna ad una certa se vuole far su famiglia, ha fretta...beh è un problema.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Datemi un premio: mi sono letto tutta la discussione!
> 
> E l'unico pensiero che mi viene è per me, per il mio futuro. Vale a dire: la mitologia della vita moderna vuole che si arrivi a farsi la famiglia quando uno si è costruito la sua vita. Non troppo tardi, ma neanche troppo presto. Tra i 30 e i 35 diciamo. To', come sono io ora...
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti sta legando per le palle al forum. Apri Youporn e buon divertimento.
Non capisco. La vita la fate girare intorno alla creazione della famiglia poi vi ritrovate intolleranti.  La tristezza ve la meritate.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma piuttosto sistema Milka, che io sono qui che aspetto ancora il sequel. Milka 2


vero, il sequel lo ho raccontato da zod, mi sa. Poi quel morto di fregna mi ha bannato dalla sezione dove c'era il flame con O'scuro, ma c'era anche parecchia altra roba. Comunque Milka le ho trovato lavoro all'estero, è tutta felice e ogni tanto quando passo da quelle parti ci salutiamo.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Anzi, a dir la verità una domanda per arcistufo ce l'ho: a leggerti un paio di anni fa eri a dir tuo perfetto e a prova di ogni sgamo: cellulare segreto, trombamiche scelte con criterio in modo da minimizzare i rischi...
> 
> Cosa è che ha fatto saltare il banco?


mi sono innamorato di un'altra


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che nessun forum, nessun veggente, nulla al mondo può renderti immune dalle corna.
> 
> vivere è un rischio e sposarsi idem.   diciamo che se hai vissuto finora d'arte e d'amore e ti accorgi solo a 33 anni che sì, una donna ad una certa se vuole far su famiglia, ha fretta...beh è un problema.


Beh, sono ho già fatto il vaccino per le corna...
Lo so che i vaccini comunque non garantiscono l'immunità al 100%... 

E... tranquillo: lo so che ci son sempre dei rischi. In tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Intanto non è detto che una persona abbia la materia per potersi evolvere, magari semplicemente non può.
> Ma soprattutto non ho capito la parte del giudicare. Se si comincia a pesare col bilancino i giudizi degli altri e i propri diventa un gomitolo di giudizi inestricabile che, tra l'altro, distoglie tempo e energie dal problema in discussione.
> Gli investimenti, anche faticosi, non sempre danno i ritorni sperati. Avere successo non è un diritto. È un sacco di lavoro che -forse- verrà ripagato. Spesso è così ma non necessariamente.
> Non mi è chiara sta faccenda del giudizio..


ma sei fuso? davvero. Se mi metto con qualcuno senza l'idea di voler vedere come si evolve si chiama assistenza. Di mio, sono proprio incapace di attaccarmi a chi non si evolve. Perdo interesse. Nel momento in cui "sei tutto qui" mi diventi indifferente. Poi ovvio, se ho investito non è che butto tutto all'aria, ti do i margini che vuoi per riprenderti, e ti aiuto se serve. Ma a parte questo, figurati.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nessuno ti sta legando per le palle al forum. Apri Youporn e buon divertimento.
> Non capisco. La vita la fate girare intorno alla creazione della famiglia poi vi ritrovate intolleranti.  La tristezza ve la meritate.


Elapeppa... manco una battuta si può fare? 

Eddai, magari dimmi che era una battuta che faceva schifo! E la vita non la faccio girare intorno alla creazione di una famiglia: è solo una cosa alla quale penso nel caso mi capitasse la congiuntura astrale giusta.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi sono innamorato di un'altra


O' vero? Hai trovato una che sta in quel famoso 2% sopra la tua ex moglie?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vero, il sequel lo ho raccontato da zod, mi sa. Poi quel morto di fregna mi ha bannato dalla sezione dove c'era il flame con O'scuro, ma c'era anche parecchia altra roba. Comunque Milka le ho trovato lavoro all'estero, è tutta felice e ogni tanto quando passo da quelle parti ci salutiamo.


Bello. Un lieto fine ogni tanto fa bene al cuore


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> O' vero? Hai trovato una che sta in quel famoso 2% sopra la tua ex moglie?


sopra no, in linea. Avere una buona panchina ha i suoi vantaggi


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Elapeppa... manco una battuta si può fare?
> 
> Eddai, magari dimmi che era una battuta che faceva schifo! E la vita non la faccio girare intorno alla creazione di una famiglia: è solo una cosa alla quale penso nel caso mi capitasse la congiuntura astrale giusta.


E mettila una cazzo di faccina se stai scherzando!
Non troppe eh, che poi mi irriti


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Bello. Un lieto fine ogni tanto fa bene al cuore


io lascio sempre la gente meglio di come la ho trovata. è un punto d'onore.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

@Vera: È che tante faccine fanno tanto bimbominkia...


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> @Vera: È che tante faccine fanno tanto bimbominkia...


Bravissimo. Mi stai già un po' simpatico


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io lascio sempre la gente meglio di come la ho trovata. è un punto d'onore.


'nzomma.. Tua moglie l'hai lasciata alle prese con la macchina del pane


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Bravissimo. Mi stai già un po' simpatico


Bene, questo mi ha raddrizzato la giornata. Posso andare a lavorare in pace...


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Bene, questo mi ha raddrizzato la giornata. Posso andare a lavorare in pace...


Raddrizzo sempre le giornate a tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> 'nzomma.. Tua moglie l'hai lasciata alle prese con la macchina del pane


Mia moglie la ho lasciata sola a confrontarsi con il fatto che se la sua vita è quella che vuole, lo deve essere a prescindere da chi ha accanto. E poi la madre di tua figlia non la lasci mai veramente sola, a meno che tu non sia un sesquipedale pezzo di merda. I cuccioli non vanno coinvolti nelle mattane dei grandi.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se così fosse staremmo ancora insieme. Alla fine la ho inquadrata, gestita sicuramente, la risoluzione è stata far saltare il banco. Quindi direi che no, non ho salvato capra e cavoli.
> 
> Sai che rileggendo mi sono accorto che ci sono una marea di errori di dettatura? Quasi quasi mi ci metto e lo sistemo.


E nell'inquadrarla cosa diresti? Te lo chiedo perchè credo che questo punto non possa essere solo "cosa stata tua", ma che possa riguardare anche altre persone che per non guardare "il male" distolgono subito lo sguardo (se tradisco non posso essere arrabbiato).

Tua moglie, ex moglie, da quanto hai scritto dopo che sei uscito di casa è tornata quella di un tempo, e questo l'ho letto spesso nei casi di tradimento scoperto, ma anche quando uno dei due decide di uscire di casa (e anche se ha l'amante l'altro non viene a saperlo) e poi vedendo come il legittimo cambia decide di tornare a casa.
Quando hai scritto che ti eri separato mi son chiesta se avessi pensato, per estremo, giochiamoci il tutto per tutto, e vediamo che accade.

Per il testo si capisce ugualmente. Che sono errori di dettatura si intuisce e l'avevi comunque scritto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E nell'inquadrarla cosa diresti? Te lo chiedo perchè credo che questo punto non possa essere solo "cosa stata tua", ma che possa riguardare anche altre persone che per non guardare "il male" distolgono subito lo sguardo (se tradisco non posso essere arrabbiato).
> 
> Tua moglie, ex moglie, da quanto hai scritto dopo che sei uscito di casa è tornata quella di un tempo, e questo l'ho letto spesso nei casi di tradimento scoperto, ma anche quando uno dei due decide di uscire di casa (e anche se ha l'amante l'altro non viene a saperlo) e poi vedendo come il legittimo cambia decide di tornare a casa.
> Quando hai scritto che ti eri separato mi son chiesta se avessi pensato, per estremo, giochiamoci il tutto per tutto, e vediamo che accade.
> ...


 Parto dalla fine. E guarda, no. Sta cosa di lasciare per vedere l'effetto che fa è una stronzata da sedicenni in cui mi sono giocato la vita una vita fa tra l'altro senza saperlo.
La mia ex moglie non è tornata quella di un tempo, anche perché se la chimica e chimica,é comunque vero che in una relazione tra due persone che si vogliono un gran bene virgola che hanno una figlia in comune, e che Comunque non hanno più gli Scazzi dovuti alla convivenza e alla reciproca invasione degli spazi Vitali, la lacrimuccia, la pomiciata è l'occasione scopata non vedo perché non debbano capitare. Al momento sono comunque nel invidiabile posizione in cui la mia vita sono mia, nessuno mi ha promesso un cazzo che poi lo ha mantenuto e se una donna come mi è successo non più tardi di qualche giorno fa mi squaglia il cuore scrivendo romanzi con gli occhi in situazione a rischio sgamo dal legittimo non ho più neanche nessuno che abbia il diritto di incazzarsi.
Meglio di cosi.
Io lo so perfettamente che questa cosa può fare incazzare I cornuti Urbi et Orbi a prescindere. Ma si può essere incazzati con la moglie con il marito anche mentre si orgasma in faccia a qualcun altro.
È stato molto divertente leggere questo thread dall'inizio Anche perché gli equilibri dell'epoca erano spassosissimi :lol:


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Elapeppa... manco una battuta si può fare?
> 
> Eddai, magari dimmi che era una battuta che faceva schifo! E la vita non la faccio girare intorno alla creazione di una famiglia: è solo una cosa alla quale penso nel caso mi capitasse la congiuntura astrale giusta.


il problema ivece è che pensi che farsi una famiglia sia una roba di congiunzioni astrali.   non è così e se mi spieghi com'è che ti viene in mente na roba così, te ne sarei grato.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema ivece è che pensi che farsi una famiglia sia una roba di congiunzioni astrali.   non è così e se mi spieghi com'è che ti viene in mente na roba così, te ne sarei grato.


Per quello che è il mio percorso (è necessario sottolineare "il mio"? ), arrivare alla mia formazione di uomo è voluto dire laurearsi, fare il dottorato (in un'altra città), girare qualche lavoro prima di arrivare ad uno che puoi considerare non dico definitivo ma quanto meno sufficientemente stabile (in un'altra nazione).

In questa situazione farsi una famiglia "abbastanza precocemente" vuol dire o prendersi una moglie di rappresentanza che ti segue come fanno i diplomatici o i militari, oppure vedere se riesci a far convivere il tutto con una ragazza che ti piace. La prima non è un'opzione. La seconda l'ho provata: sono stato a lungo con una ragazza quando ero all'università. Dopo, quando sono andato a fare il dottorato, allontanandomi, ne abbiamo parlato ma la mia decisione era che _dovevo _andare. Ma non perché sono uno stronzo egoista che mette me stesso avanti a lei (oddio, forse alla fine della fiera sì) ma perché se avessi rinunciato probabilmente sarei rimasto rancoroso nei suoi confronti e la nostra relazione sarebbe naufragata lo stesso, con in più l'incazzatura dell'occasione persa. Abbiamo provato a tirare avanti. Ci vedevamo una volta al mese. Io stavo benissimo: ero concentratissimo e quando lei non c'era non mi è mai passato per il cervello di trombarmene qualcun'altra, anche se avrei potuto. Lei invece non ha retto. Dopo un anno mi ha chiesto di scegliere e ho scelto, pur se mi ha fatto male: l'alternativa mi avrebbe fatto peggio, e sarebbe stato peggio anche per lei nel lungo  periodo.

Questo è il principio di base e quindi già questo fa sì che per me trovare una ragazza prima dei 28-29 anni che sapesse gestire questa situazione era una congiuntura astrale. Ora sono "tranquillo", non più un'anima errante. Ma acchiappare la prima che passa sarebbe essenzialmente affidarsi all'orologio  biologico e anche ciò è foriero di disastri. Dovrei/vorrei inciampare su una "pari mio", e anche questa è una congiuntura astrale. Forse un po' meno improbabile, ma l'imprevisto è dietro l'angolo; ma non è che per paura dell'imprevisto non sono disposto a provarci: per dire, la tipa delle corna sulla carta, per quello che era venuto fuori nel tempo di conoscenza prima e quello della relazione poi, era sufficientemente "pari mio". 

Se non si fosse rivelata per qualcos'altro che non era "mostrabile" in chiaro avrei detto che avevo fatto tombola: apparentemente la congiuntura astrale si era verificata!


Ti soddisfa come spiegazione?


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Per quello che è il mio percorso (è necessario sottolineare "il mio"? ), arrivare alla mia formazione di uomo è voluto dire laurearsi, fare il dottorato (in un'altra città), girare qualche lavoro prima di arrivare ad uno che puoi considerare non dico definitivo ma quanto meno sufficientemente stabile (in un'altra nazione).
> 
> In questa situazione farsi una famiglia "abbastanza precocemente" vuol dire o prendersi una moglie di rappresentanza che ti segue come fanno i diplomatici o i militari, oppure vedere se riesci a far convivere il tutto con una ragazza che ti piace. La prima non è un'opzione. La seconda l'ho provata: sono stato a lungo con una ragazza quando ero all'università. Dopo, quando sono andato a fare il dottorato, allontanandomi, ne abbiamo parlato ma la mia decisione era che _dovevo _andare. Ma non perché sono uno stronzo egoista che mette me stesso avanti a lei (oddio, forse alla fine della fiera sì) ma perché se avessi rinunciato probabilmente sarei rimasto rancoroso nei suoi confronti e la nostra relazione sarebbe naufragata lo stesso, con in più l'incazzatura dell'occasione persa. Abbiamo provato a tirare avanti. Ci vedevamo una volta al mese. Io stavo benissimo: ero concentratissimo e quando lei non c'era non mi è mai passato per il cervello di trombarmene qualcun'altra, anche se avrei potuto. Lei invece non ha retto. Dopo un anno mi ha chiesto di scegliere e ho scelto, pur se mi ha fatto male: l'alternativa mi avrebbe fatto peggio, e sarebbe stato peggio anche per lei nel lungo  periodo.
> 
> ...


Ho un amico, single, alla mia età, che ha più o meno vissuto la tua stessa esperienza.
E' single, nel senso che vive da solo e ha storie lunghe con donne che vivono anche loro per i fatti loro.
L'ultima è una separata con due figli.
Anche questa è una buona opzione nella vita.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2019)

Però vedi che i geni migliori vanno persi mentre quelli mediocri si perpetuano. E in genere più mediocri sono e più si moltiplicano    
Come specie non stiamo andando in un bel posto...


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Però vedi che i geni migliori vanno persi mentre quelli mediocri si perpetuano. E in genere più mediocri sono e più si moltiplicano
> Come specie non stiamo andando in un bel posto...


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Per quello che è il mio percorso (è necessario sottolineare "il mio"? ), arrivare alla mia formazione di uomo è voluto dire laurearsi, fare il dottorato (in un'altra città), girare qualche lavoro prima di arrivare ad uno che puoi considerare non dico definitivo ma quanto meno sufficientemente stabile (in un'altra nazione).
> 
> In questa situazione farsi una famiglia "abbastanza precocemente" vuol dire o prendersi una moglie di rappresentanza che ti segue come fanno i diplomatici o i militari, oppure vedere se riesci a far convivere il tutto con una ragazza che ti piace. La prima non è un'opzione. La seconda l'ho provata: sono stato a lungo con una ragazza quando ero all'università. Dopo, quando sono andato a fare il dottorato, allontanandomi, ne abbiamo parlato ma la mia decisione era che _dovevo _andare. Ma non perché sono uno stronzo egoista che mette me stesso avanti a lei (oddio, forse alla fine della fiera sì) ma perché se avessi rinunciato probabilmente sarei rimasto rancoroso nei suoi confronti e la nostra relazione sarebbe naufragata lo stesso, con in più l'incazzatura dell'occasione persa. Abbiamo provato a tirare avanti. Ci vedevamo una volta al mese. Io stavo benissimo: ero concentratissimo e quando lei non c'era non mi è mai passato per il cervello di trombarmene qualcun'altra, anche se avrei potuto. Lei invece non ha retto. Dopo un anno mi ha chiesto di scegliere e ho scelto, pur se mi ha fatto male: l'alternativa mi avrebbe fatto peggio, e sarebbe stato peggio anche per lei nel lungo  periodo.
> 
> ...


in parte.

anzitutto, i militari non scelgono mogli di rappresentanza, ma donne che li amano.   il padre di un mio amico è stato per anni in Cina lavorando all'ambasciata italiana, la moglie lo ha tranquillamente seguito e lo avrebbe fatto anche da fidanzata.

se la tua ex non ha retto che pochi mesi, mi viene da pensare che avesse già un piano B.   

a 33 anni tu sai ad esempio che se vuoi una ragazza con cui consolidare con calma un rapporto senza che a questa vengano le paturnie da orologio biologico, devi per forza cercarti una 25enne, max 28enne.   però magari prima decidi anche se pensi di tornare in Italia o meno.  cosa che ti auguro.

e no, non esistono congiunzioni astrali.   esistono condizioni di base, poi sì, ci sta che l'incontro giusto sia fortuito per una serie N di circostanze.
ma quantomeno poniti nell'ottica "ok, ora pane e companatico me li so guadagnare, vediamo di capire che eredità voglio lasciare a questo mondo"


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> anzitutto, i militari non scelgono mogli di rappresentanza, ma donne che li amano.   il padre di un mio amico è stato per anni in Cina lavorando all'ambasciata italiana, la moglie lo ha tranquillamente seguito e lo avrebbe fatto anche da fidanzata.


C'entra poco. Le mogli dei militari all'estero sono le uniche che possono permettersi di non lavorare perché tanto ci pensa lui. e sono comunque delle comprimarie, sempre inchiodate al primo contratto mentre il marito fa carriera. E se poi le scarica per la 25enne nella vita non hanno combinato un cazzo.
Io a fianco a me una così non la vorrei manco dipinta.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> C'entra poco. Le mogli dei militari all'estero sono le uniche che possono permettersi di non lavorare perché tanto ci pensa lui. e sono comunque delle comprimarie, sempre inchiodate al primo contratto mentre il marito fa carriera. E se poi le scarica per la 25enne nella vita non hanno combinato un cazzo.
> Io a fianco a me una così non la vorrei manco dipinta.


questione di scelte.   quando ad una così hai fatto fare 3 figlioli, la scarichi ben poco, pure se poi scappi con la 25enne.  di Butterfly mai vista una.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


>


Bellissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> questione di scelte.   quando ad una così hai fatto fare 3 figlioli, la scarichi ben poco, pure se poi scappi con la 25enne.  di Butterfly mai vista una.


Insomma. Di divorzi in ambiente militare me ne capitano parecchi.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vero,* il sequel lo ho raccontato da zod, mi sa.* Poi quel morto di fregna mi ha bannato dalla sezione dove c'era il flame con O'scuro, ma c'era anche parecchia altra roba. Comunque Milka le ho trovato lavoro all'estero, è tutta felice e ogni tanto quando passo da quelle parti ci salutiamo.


ricordo solo di aver visualizzato una mucca viola


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Di divorzi in ambiente militare me ne capitano parecchi.


stai a Roma, hai lo SMD vicino.  io parlo di più umile truppaglia varia.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai a Roma, hai lo SMD vicino.  io parlo di più umile truppaglia varia.


Mi scusi ma ha detto un po' di cazzate.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2019)

ah sì?


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai a Roma, hai lo SMD vicino.  io parlo di più umile truppaglia varia.


SMD?


----------



## Foglia (20 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> SMD?


Stato maggiore della difesa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> 'nzomma.. Tua moglie l'hai lasciata alle prese con la macchina del pane


Pane di segale - pane di mais - pane arabo - pane ai grani antichi della Valle del Tigri - pane Armeno - Pane biologico dell'Afghanistan - pane ai 5 cereali - Pane d'orzo - pane di Kamut - Pane Albanese - pane al Formenton ottifile della Garfagnana - pane biologico alla farina di crusca - pane Irlandese - Pan di Spagna .....

Ma la bontà di una baguette di merda della Coop ..col cazzo che ci arriva la macchina del pane!


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pane di segale - pane di mais - pane arabo - pane ai grani antichi della Valle del Tigri - pane Armeno - Pane biologico dell'Afghanistan - pane ai 5 cereali - Pane d'orzo - pane di Kamut - Pane Albanese - pane al Formenton ottifile della Garfagnana - pane biologico alla farina di crusca - pane Irlandese - Pan di Spagna .....
> 
> Ma la bontà di una baguette di merda della Coop ..col cazzo che ci arriva la macchina del pane!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Dicembre 2021)

toh. due anni e mezzo che non aggiorno il mio threaddino


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> toh. due anni e mezzo che non aggiorno il mio threaddino


Vabbè dai c'hai provato....e quando le fai tu 250 pagine in tre settimane come @Etta


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2021)

Cos’ha fatto di male, il male, per essere Arciculo?


----------



## JON (24 Dicembre 2021)

Etta ha detto:


> Cos’ha fatto di male, il male, per essere Arciculo?


Guarda, dopo quello che sto vedendo ultimamente lui è diventato quantomeno il male minore. Ogni riferimento non è puramente casuale


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, dopo quello che sto vedendo ultimamente lui è diventato quantomeno il male minore. Ogni riferimento non è puramente casuale


Azzz se lui è il male minore allora gli altri cosa sono? Satana?


----------



## MariLea (24 Dicembre 2021)

Troppe pagine, adesso non ho tempo di leggere.
Comunque ciascuno di noi ha la sua coscienza ed esperienze di vita diverse... 
quel che conta è il giudizio interiore, non certo quello degli altri che non possono mai sapere fino in fondo...


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè dai c'hai provato....e quando le fai tu 250 pagine in tre settimane come @Etta


Seee. 250 pagine in tre settimane ai bei tempi degli scazzi con quel branco di disagiati bannati?
se vai a cercare ce n'è una che si chiama _arcistufo contro tutti_.
19000 visualizzazioni. provare per credere


----------



## Etta (24 Dicembre 2021)

Arciculo contro tutti. Un po’ come Cicciolina. Ad Arci piace la double penetration.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

ciao caro


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ciao caro


Ciao, chi sei?


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao, chi sei?


indovina 
ce la puoi fare


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao, chi sei?


Io, fossi in te, starei lontana


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> indovina
> ce la puoi fare


Troppo sbatti. Se ti va, parli.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, fossi in te, starei lontana


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Troppo sbatti. Se ti va, parli.


pigro che sei


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pigro che sei


mi sa che ho capito


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> mi sa che ho capito


Dici?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dici?


Mi sa di sì.


----------



## omicron (8 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sa di sì.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Possiamo sapere anche noi?


----------

